# 2x2x2 Race Thread



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread is for all those who wish to get faster on 2x2x2.

You can join at any time, and it's an average of 12 per round.

The rules are similar to other race threads:

Be honest.
Post your individual times, not just the average.
Put the round number and average at the beginning of your post.
The average should be bolded, underlined, italicized, or a bigger size than the regular text (basically whatever it takes to make it stand out. It doesn't matter too much)
Put your times in x.yz format
Get a sub-4 average 3 times in a row and you've graduated.
Results should be in every Sunday and Wednesday by 7 pm MST.
A person getting sub-4 averages who skips more than two rounds must start over again.
Have fun!


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

*Scrambles/Results*

Cumulative Results Spreadsheet​
*Round 01* | 06 March 2011-13 March 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 02* | 13 March 2011-20 March 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 03* | 20 March 2011-23 March 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 04* | 23 March 2011-27 March 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 05* | 27 March 2011-30 March 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 06* | 30 March 2011-03 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 07* | 03 April 2011-06 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 08* | 06 April 2011-10 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 09* | 10 April 2011-13 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 10* | 13 April 2011-17 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 11* | 17 April 2011-20 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 12* | 20 April 2011-24 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 13* | 25 April 2011-27 April 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 14* | 27 April 2011-01 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 15* | 02 May 2011-04 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 16* | 04 May 2011-08 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 17* | 08 May 2011-11 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 18* | 11 May 2011-15 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 19* | 15 May 2011-18 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 20* | 18 May 2011-22 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 21* | 22 May 2011-25 May 2011 | Scrambles | Results
...
*Round 79* | 17 March 2012-24 March 2012 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 80* | 24 March 2012-31 March 2012 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 81* | 31 March 2012-07 April 2012 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 82* | 07 April 2012-14 April 2012 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 83* | 14 April 2012-21 April 2012 | Scrambles | Results
*Round 84* | 22 April 2012-28 April 2012 | Scrambles | Results


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

*Graduates*​

RCTACameron - Round 3
Yes, We Can! - Round 4
cuberkid10 - Round 10
Pro94 - Round 18
cuboy63 - Round 21


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 1 Scrambles*
Closing time: 13 March 2011, 5 pm MST

F2 R' U R2 F U' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
R2 F' R F2 U' F' R U2 F' R' U' 
F' R2 U R2 F' U F' R' F' R' U' 
F U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 R' F R2 U' 
F2 R F' U2 R U R2 F2 U' R' U' 
U R2 F2 R U' F R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
U' F U' F R' F U2 R2 F' R' U' 
U2 F2 U' F R2 F U' F2 U' R' U' 
U' R U R F2 U' F' U2 F R' U' 
F2 R2 F' R F' U R F U' R' U' 
U' F U F' R U2 F2 U' F2 R' U' 
U R F2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 1 Race to sub4 2x2

masteranders1 times:

8.56, 6.80, 6.62, 8.29, 8.06, (16.60), 10.03, 14.40, 10.72, (5.58), 10.38, 5.71 = 8.96 avg12

I stink at 2x2. I'll try to learn Ortega, and hopefully that will get me a bit faster. I lubed my cube with silicone earlier today, so it's pretty bad right now.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 1*: *7.45*

average of 12: 7.45
8.38 6.78 8.33 6.75 (13.43) 6.97 7.88 (6.31) 8.56 6.36 7.75 6.78

Here is a video i just made for teaching ortega ^^ You might want to check that out!


----------



## Julian (Mar 7, 2011)

Average: *6.07*
5.32, 7.60+, 4.62, 7.30, 4.79, 6.18, 7.38, 6.44, 6.49, (3.89), (11.86), 4.60

With Fridrich. The 3.89 is a nonlucky PB.


----------



## bobo11420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 1 : 8.16

1. 9.78
2. 9.41
3. 9.83
4. 9.02
5. 9.11
6. 7.25
7. 7.46
8. 9.05
9. 7.05
10. 5.22
11. 7.09
12. 7.59

not bad not bad ! thanks for making this sylvie <3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Crappy LBL with OLL/PLL <_<.

*Session average: 5.70*
1. 6.93 F R D' B2 D L' B' U2 R D2 L D' U' L' R D2 B' F2 L2 U' B F' U R' L' 
2. 6.05 U2 R L' D2 U2 B2 D' B2 R D R2 L' F2 L' R U' R U' D2 F B U F L' B' 
3. 4.01 U2 R2 L2 F' L2 R B R F2 U' R L2 D F R B2 F2 L' U2 R U' L2 U' L2 D' 
4. 6.04 R' L2 D B' R' U L' U2 B D U2 B2 R D2 U F' B R2 F' D' B' D' F' L2 R' 
5. (7.67) U2 R2 F R F' D2 R2 U D B' F' L' D2 B2 D U' B F U' L2 D' R' F' R2 L2 
6. (3.79) D2 U2 L' F L U2 L' B' F2 D' U' L2 D B U L2 F' U2 L2 D' R' B' L2 B2 R' 
7. 6.09 U R B U D' B' L' F U2 F2 L B2 U2 F2 B' D R2 L' F' D R' U' L' B R2 
8. 6.48 D2 F R2 F2 U' L' B' D' U' F' D U L' F2 L2 D2 U B' D2 B' D2 U F R D' 
9. 4.47 F' U2 L F B U2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F U L R' D' L' B2 L2 D2 L R2 B U' D 
10. 5.99 B2 R' F' U' L2 R' F2 R2 B F2 D R2 B' D' B2 R2 F' B R B L' F U' F2 D' 
11. 6.44 R B L' R F2 B D2 U2 F D B' F L F' R2 F' R U2 F D' L2 B F' U' B 
12. 4.52 U L2 U2 R' L' B R' U2 F' B2 L' D U' B2 L2 U2 D R2 F D2 F2 U2 B' R2 L


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 1
6.24

6.29, 6.80, 6.11, 6.04, (7.03), 5.86, 5.98, 6.65, 6.88, 6.85, 4.89, (4.68)

LBL. I'm going to learn Ortega as soon as I finish full PLL :3


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 7, 2011)

5.38, 4.90, 5.04, 4.25, 4.13, 4.16, (5.71), 4.68, 4.64, 3.30, 4.68, (2.58)

Average: 4.52

meh


----------



## Godmil (Mar 7, 2011)

This could be funny, I've not timed myself on 2x2 yet.

Round 1

Average 12.81

1. 11.37 
2. 18.25
3. 10.29 
4. 14.18
5. 15.52 
6. 14.60 
7. 10.33 
8. 20.71
9. 8.45
10. 11.68
11. 9.95
12. 11.95

hahaa, yeah, I thought I may have been sub-10 but I guess not. Weird mix of LBL, Ortega, and SOAP.


----------



## emolover (Mar 7, 2011)

There needs to be a separate part of the forums for this.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Mar 7, 2011)

*round 1*
Average: *7.17*
Standard Deviation: 1.35
Best Time: 5.27
Worst Time: 9.90
Individual Times:
1.	6.41
2.	8.94
3.	5.98
4.	8.94
5.	6.02
6.	(9.90)
7.	5.51
8.	6.68
9.	8.86
10.	(5.27)
11.	5.35
12.	8.97


----------



## ooveehoo (Mar 7, 2011)

7.81, (19.29), 7.99, 7.86, 6.34, 6.74, 6.47, 5.69, 5.88, 7.49, (5.44)

Experimenting with SOAP, so I had some awful times. Most of times done with ortega.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 7, 2011)

*LouisCormier- Round 1: 7.14*
Statistics for 03-07-2011 07:40:38

Average: 7.14
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 5.83
Worst Time: 15.41
Individual Times:

7.40, 6.66, (5.83), 6.03, 6.75, (15.41), 7.63, 6.75, 8.36, 6.61, 8.18, 7.03

had a pop...


----------



## nitay6669 (Mar 7, 2011)

ROUND 1
Average of 12: 5.66
1. 7.35 R' F U F' R2 F2 U2 
2. 5.00 R U' R F U2 R2 F' U R U' 
3. 4.66 R U' R' F R' U' R F' R' 
4. 4.66 U R2 F2 U R U R' U' 
5. 5.12 F U R' F2 U R2 F' U 
6. 6.77 R' U R' U2 F' R U F' U2 R' 
7. 5.84 U R2 U R' U2 F U2 R' 
8. 6.11 F2 U' R U' R U' F U2 R 
9. 5.09 F' R U' R F2 R U' R2 
10. (8.99) U F2 U' R U R2 F2 R' U 
11. 5.99 F R2 U' F2 U' R U' F2 U' 
12. (3.57) F U2 F R' U2 F U F R U' 

not so good :S


----------



## Krag (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 1*

*Average: 6.39*

6.11, 5.77, (8.47), 7.25, 5.40, 6.40, 7.55, 6.05, 6.50, 6.71, 6.19, (5.25)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 1*

*Average: 8.65*

7.27, (DNF), 6.69, 7.65, 7.44, (6.06), 12.30, 12.14, 8.55, 6.27, 8.97, 9.17


----------



## slocuber (Mar 7, 2011)

5.34, 4.07, 4.34, 4.55, 5.04, 5.27, 4.74, 3.79, 4.39, 3.45, 4.70, 4.23 = *4.51*


----------



## Verack (Mar 7, 2011)

*Average: 6.10*

7.16, 5.77, 5.43, 5.93, 6.17, 7.55, (4.66), (7.74), 6.80, 5.55, 5.85, 4.81

I used a mix of LBL and CLL. I know 22 of the CLL algorithms.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 7, 2011)

emolover said:


> There needs to be a separate part of the forums for this.


 
i agree like under competition are tab there should be a Race to sub Fourm link and that has all the weekly and bi weekly races!


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 1

5.15, 3.63, 3.72, 7.98, 4.73, 4.40, 5.98, 4.54, 6.73, 6.10, 5.00, 3.82 = 5.02 avg12

Just doing this to keep myself from forgetting CLLs


----------



## pcuber (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 1
*7.69*

7.96
10.29
9.54
+8.60=10.60
7.69
9.67
7.71
6.62
6.05
7.37
8.23
7.19
I do better when I practice first.


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

Average: 7.40
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 4.59
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	12.17	
2.	(DNF)	
3.	6.41	
4.	6.80
5.	9.71	
6.	5.54	
7.	7.85	
8.	7.61	
9.	(4.59)	
10.	5.00	
11.	6.44	
12.	6.50

Really bad start.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 7, 2011)

Lan lan 2x2:

15.09, 9.53, 9.27, 10.46, 8.97, 10.86, 7.59, 10.31, 11.21, 13.77, 7.83, 7.40

best time: 7.40
worst time: 15.09

current avg5: 9.78
best avg5: 9.57

current avg12: 9.98


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 7, 2011)

ooveehoo said:


> 7.81, (19.29), 7.99, 7.86, 6.34, 6.74, 6.47, 5.69, 5.88, 7.49, (5.44)
> 
> Experimenting with SOAP, so I had some awful times. Most of times done with ortega.


 Um, there are only 11 solves here...

Oh, and please put the average in your post. Thanks!


----------



## y235 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round 1*

*Avarege: 9.17*
Could be better.
1. 8.41 
2. (13.46) 
3. 8.84 
4. 7.72 
5. 9.58 
6. 8.33 
7. 8.33 
8. 10.12 
9. 9.82 
10. 10.40 I got PBL skip but I confused in the FL.
11. (6.94) 
12. 10.12


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice idea 
All scrambles end are R* U'...

Average: 3.86
3.36, 3.66, 3.98, 4.79, 3.67, (3.07), 3.58, (DNF), 4.87, 3.14, 3.58, 3.96

Cube: Lanlan
Method: EG1


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 9, 2011)

Times:
(2.38), 3.10, 3.43, 3.82, 4.04, 3.45, 3.34, (4.96), 4.34, 2.69, 3.84, 3.70

Average:
3.58 

*Notes:*
Ortega FTW>> see, it is possible


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 9, 2011)

Average: 
8.44
Times:
7.84, 8.13, 9.03, 8.62, 8.74, 8.88, 10.73, 5.99, 7.94, 6.81, 10.43, 7.95
*Notes:* I haven't cubed for months


----------



## Tortin (Mar 10, 2011)

6.63, 5.61, 5.50, 3.85, 4.60, 5.86, 5.68, 4.10, 7.56, 4.06, 5.44, 5.16 = *5.26*

using LBL and learning CLL.
lol. I'm so slow.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 11, 2011)

9.55, 10.54, 9.22, 7.60, 10.95, 10.13, 8.39, 9.25, 8.22, 4.38, 7.15, 8.58 => *8.86* Not bad for my second day of using Ortega


----------



## ooveehoo (Mar 11, 2011)

Whoops, I must've been in a hurry. Just ignore my post.


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 1

3.75, 3.81, 2.44, 2.28, 3.68, 3.44, 4.27, 4.33, 4.08, (1.69), 3.78, (5.44+) = *3.59*
Using CLL and probably like 1 solve EG. Meh. I'm annoyed about the +2, but glad I didn't totally fail.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 1

Mix of LBL, CLL, and Ortega

Average of 12: 6.62
1. 5.79 
2. 6.28 
3. 7.14 
4. (7.95) 
5. 6.10 
6. 6.90 
7. 6.97[huge lockup ] 
8. 7.32 
9. 6.12 
10. 7.68 
11. (3.73[CLL lol]) 
12. 5.88 

Notes: too many lockups :/


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

Round 1
6.70 Average

8.29, 10.82, 8.58, 7.28, 6.91, 5.90, 5.03, 5.98, 7.01, 3.94, 6.24, 4.45
Ortega mainly used and some LBL


----------



## spunkymp4 (Mar 13, 2011)

1
*8.42*
8.31, (9.96), (6.70), 7.24, 8.51, 8.73, 8.73, 8.05, 9.63, 8.97, 7.50, 8.48


----------



## emolover (Mar 13, 2011)

Average of 12: 5.77
1. 5.69 
2. 5.32 
3. 5.85 
4. 4.77 
5. 5.89 
6. 6.00 
7. 5.83 
8. 5.58 
9. 6.50 
10. 6.25 
11. (4.68) 
12. (6.92) 
_________________________________

Mehh... it was an ok average. I should have warmed up first.:fp


----------



## Jordie (Mar 13, 2011)

Average of 12: 4.63
1. 4.95 
2. 4.05 
3. (6.70) 
4. 4.47 
5. 4.07 
6. 4.86 
7. 4.60 
8. 5.06 
9. 5.11 
10. 4.59 
11. (4.04) 
12. 4.58 

Meh, not great. I can average mid 3's on a good day. I used just Ortega, but there were no skips in all twelve solves. Lame.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 13, 2011)

times 20.93, 14.00, 12.95, 13.26, 10.69, 19.21, 12.57, 13.79, 20.84, 12.09, 9.47, 12.45
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.47
worst time: 20.93

current avg5: 12.78 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 12.78 (σ = 0.73)

current avg12: 14.18 (σ = 3.07)
best avg12: 14.18 (σ = 3.07)


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 13, 2011)

5.63, 5.67, 4.93, 4.55, 5.70, 4.38, 6.84, 4.79, 5.03, 4.88, (4.15), (9.00) = 5.24

Ortega. Bad average


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 13, 2011)

*AVG : 7.47*times :
8.78, 8.19, 5.58, 5.43, 6.75, 8.72, 7.52, 7.43, 8.88, 7.80, 7.38, 6.53 stats: number of times: 12/12
best time: 5.43

worst time: 8.88

current avg5: 7.54 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 6.62 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 7.47 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 7.47 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 7.47 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 7.42


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 1 Results*

cuberkid10 _*3.58*_
RCTACameron _*3.59*_
Kev43 _*3.86*_
slocuber *4.51*
AJ Blair *4.52*
Jordie *4.63*
amostay2004 *5.02*
pro94 *5.24*
Tortin *5.26*
nitay6669 *5.66*
RyanReese09 *5.7*
emolover *5.77*
Julian *6.07*
Verack *6.1*
AvidCuber *6.24*
tres.60 *6.39*
EricReese *6.62*
jack3256 *6.7*
LouisCormier *7.14*
The Bloody Talon *7.17*
antoineccantin *7.4*
Tall5001 *7.45*
Antcuber *7.47*
pcuber *7.69*
bobo11420 *8.16*
AvGalen *8.33*
spunkymp4 *8.42*
iChanZer0 *8.44*
Jakube *8.65*
cyoubx *8.86*
masteranders1 *8.96*
y235 *9.17*
SoLarisAU *9.98*
Godmil *12.81*
guinepigs rock *14.18*

Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 2 Scrambles*
Closing Time: 20 March 2011, 5 pm MST

R F' U2 F U2 R' F' R U2
U F2 U' R' F2 R' U2 F R2
F' R' F U' F2 U' F' R U
F U2 F R' U' F U' F2 R'
R U' R2 F' U R2 U F2 R' U'
F2 R F R' U R' U R2 U'
R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R F'
R F' R F2 R U2 F U F R'
F R' U' R U2 R F2 R
F R' U2 F' U R' U2 R F' U'
U' R' F' U F' R2 F U' F'
U F2 R' F R' F2 R' U'


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 14, 2011)

4.91, 3.66, (3.46), 4.03, 4.77, 4.17, 4.70, 4.17, (4.98), 4.49, 4.32, 4.31

Average: 4.35


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Because this is such a short event, maybe shorten the round lengths? :/


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Race to sub4 (2x2x2) Round 2*

3.92, 5.66, 7.32, 7.11, 9.33, 13.66, 5.48, 7.38, 5.01, 7.83, 6.30, 5.65 = 6.71 avg12

Comment: Much better this week.



EricReese said:


> Because this is such a short event, maybe shorten the round lengths? :/


 
Agreed.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 14, 2011)

5.94, 5.31, 6.57, 3.03, 4.41, 4.77, 3.91, 5.84, (2.31), 5.80, 4.46, (8.48) = 5.00

those were very easy scrambles

especially NO 9


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 14, 2011)

4.71, 7.53, 6.90, 3.65, 5.28, 3.40, 7.02, 5.03, 5.70, 5.28, 2.31, 7.62 = 5.45.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

Ryan, what happened to your 14 second solve and 9 second solves (a few of them) I saw when I was in your room wh en doing the average. WHy are you deleting your times?

Dont bother trying to say you weren't doing the thread. I was watching you.


----------



## Julian (Mar 14, 2011)

^ooh, contoversy?

Average: *6.05*
(7.72), 6.37, 4.71, 5.84, 7.25, 6.40, (4.37), 6.47, 5.43, 5.02, 6.91, 6.10
Fridrich.


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 14, 2011)

(7.37) 5.92 6.39 (4.52) 6.76 4.65 6.59 6.48 4.60 6.03 7.23 6.45 =* 6.11
*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Because this is such a short event, maybe shorten the round lengths? :/


 Okay, I'll make it Sunday/Wednesday starting in Round 3.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 1
*6.73*
7.98 5.49 7.47 (5.21) 6.80 6.41 6.16 (8.64) 6.30 6.50 7.37 6.82


I have gotten a lot better with ortega lately!!! this was pretty good for me.





EricReese said:


> Because this is such a short event, maybe shorten the round lengths? :/



I agree Bi Weekly would be best!


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 2
(4.36), 2.93, 2.78, 3.36, 4.22, 4.08, 3.00, 3.33, (1.68), 2.69, 2.91, 3.88 = *3.32* 
Pretty good for me. I'll be annoyed if I don't win.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 2:*

6.22, 6.83, 6.86, (4.15), 6.87, 7.17, 6.36, 6.22, 5.55, 6.47, (8.38), 6.25 = *6.48*

I don't why I'm entering, my TPS is bad and I use ortega. I don't intend on learning any CLLs beside J and Y perm.


----------



## janelle (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 2:
6.95, 7.12, 5.75, 5.70, 7.21, (5.41), 8.13, (8.20), 5.69, 7.33, 7.20, 7.58
Average of 12: *6.87*


----------



## Verack (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 2:*
7.98, 7.98, 6.48, 4.05, 8.25, 6.36, 6.97, (3.56), 4.59, 6.87, 5.02, (8.92)

*Average: 6.45*

A little bit worse than round one but still not bad.


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 14, 2011)

Race to sub4 (2x2x2) Round 2
7.12, 5.66, 4.81, 6.15, 5.66, 5.91, (7.19), 5.44, 6.43, 5.84, (4.50), 6.82 = 5.98


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 14, 2011)

3.89, 3.31, 2.81, (2.38), 3.88, 3.59, (4.13), 3.09, 2.72, 3.27, 2.69, 3.52 = 3.28
first 12 solves today, unlubed cube. okay avg actually (haven't practiced 2x2 in months).


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 14, 2011)

5.80, 5.19, 5.71, 10.01, 10.71, 3.86, 7.62, 5.64, 5.73, 4.88, 3.80, 3.21 = 5.82

lol cute


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 2

Average: 3.56
Times: 4.17, (4.46), 3.76, 3.17, 4.34, 2.88, 3.15, 3.56, 2.67, 4.25, 3.68, (2.60)
Lanlan and EG1


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

*ROUND 2*

Times: 7.84, 9.09, 7.61, 8.05, 9.16, (5.69), (10.80), 9.11, 9.11, 8.42, 7.67, 7.30
Average of 12: *8.34*

That 10.80 was a complete fail, I used a wrong PBL 
Yes, I did get two 9.11's in a row


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2011)

Average: 6.21
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 4.45
Worst Time: 9.33
Individual Times:
1.	*(4.45)* 
2.	5.35
3.	6.16	
4.	5.84	
5.	6.68	
6.	*(9.33)* 
7.	6.96
8.	4.88	
9.	6.07	
10.	6.64	
11.	8.09
12.	5.42

PB ao12!


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 14, 2011)

5.12, 5.12, (3.13), 3.52, (5.66), 4.07, 4.34, 3.73, 3.84, 5.43, 3.87, 3.80 = 4.28


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 2
5.98

(7.78), 5.03, 5.50, 4.08, 6.79, 6.31, 6.44, 6.11, 6.73, 6.72, (3.87), 6.12

Not bad for me, but not great either.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Times:*
3.19, 3.77, 3.62, (3.02), 3.49, 4.44, 3.90, 3.82, 3.58, (4.53), 3.98, 3.88

*Average:*
3.77

*Comments*
Ortega with LanLan cube


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 14, 2011)

Times:
6.95, 5.77, 8.08, 6.67, 6.08, 7.45, 8.05, 5.70, 8.31, 7.28, 6.41, 6.61

Average:
6.93


----------



## yomaster (Mar 15, 2011)

*Average: 11.36*
_Best Time: 8.48
Worst Time: 15.36_
Individual Times:
1.	10.53	
2.	12.25	
3.	9.59
4.	9.41
5.	11.84
6.	12.69	
7.	(15.36)
8.	(8.48)
9.	12.53	
10.	10.74	
11.	11.98	
12.	12.06

I use to be getting all sub-10 averages, until my Lanlan 2x2 broke. My Eastsheen arrived today, but it's not that good. It needs some serious help.


----------



## Krag (Mar 15, 2011)

*Round 2*

*Average: 5.30*

(6.93), 4.94, 4.31, 4.11, 6.84, 4.58, 5.71, 4.38, (4.08), 5.89, 5.71, 6.51


----------



## emolover (Mar 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 5.15
1. 6.08 
2. 4.91 
3. (7.13) Shamefull...:fp
4. (3.20) 
5. 4.48 
6. 4.97 
7. 5.41 
8. 4.98 
9. 6.55 
10. 4.50 
11. 5.03 
12. 4.64 
___________________

I beat my record average of 12 by .01 seconds. 

Loddzzaa 4's.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 2: 6:87*

8.04, 7.04, (4.73), 7.21, 7.64, 5.99, 6.31, 5.92, 6.41, (8.84+), 7.63, 6.50

Good round!


----------



## pcuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Round 2
*7.08*
8.19, 6.88, 6.46, 5.90, 10.53, 4.78, 5.99, 11.98, 5.84, 7.09, 6.32, 5.09
At lest better than last time.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Ortega

6.30, 5.78, 6.82, 2.76, 4.41, 4.01, 6.01, 4.75, 4.49, 5.91, 4.50, 3.88 = 5.00

God that is embarrasing. 2 counting 6s and 2 high 5s. I was tempted to just give up and not post.


----------



## JyH (Mar 19, 2011)

AVG = 8.63

10.00	
7.53	
6.59	
DNF	
8.64	
11.88	
8.27	
7.22	
7.95	
8.36	
7.19	
9.27	
Yeah...I hate 2x2.


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 19, 2011)

Average: *4.73*
(6.91) 4.77 4.08 5.47 4.52 3.50 4.00 5.94 (3.05) 5.55 4.08 5.40
9th scramble is awesome, but i screwed it, as well as some other attempts.
CLL forever!


----------



## Carrot (Mar 19, 2011)

Average: *4.68*
5.32, 5.19, 4.35, 3.92, 5.76, 5.19, 3.97, 4.21, (7.91), (3.74), 4.87, 3.98
..... ... .... ehhh... okay? and why can't I do this at comps when this average felt crap and my 2x2x2 felt crap?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 19, 2011)

round 2
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 9.00
worst time: 23.06

current avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 13.52 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 13.52 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 13.52 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 13.94 
turn timer updating on (by seconds)
display time to 1/1000 sec
enter in times manually
increase/decrease timer size
use no inspection
use mean of 3
top bar color: # set
invert colors 
times
9.00, 14.41, 23.06, 11.44, 16.28, 13.81, 14.36, 11.92, 13.55, 13.59, 13.27, 12.61


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 19, 2011)

Round: 2

Average: 4.75
(5.66), 4.26, 4.41, 4.18, 4.45, (3.35), 5.17, 5.42, 4.73, 5.07, 5.04, 4.82


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 20, 2011)

Jaysammey777
Round: II
*Average: 4.01*
4.38, (6.80+), (2.56), 2.84, 6.07, 4.65, 3.14, 3.04, 2.67, 2.84, 6.16, 4.32

the 2's were CLLs I knew and reconized fast, the 3's are some I didn't reconize fast, and the 4's and 6's were LBL


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 2- 5.78*

Statistics for 03-20-2011 06:49:57
Cube: Lanlan
Average: 5.78
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 4.24
Worst Time: 7.19
Individual Times:
4.99, 4.72, (7.19), 4.84, 4.93, 6.20, 6.98, 7.00, (4.24), 5.21, 6.51, 6.46

Very nice


----------



## Adrian E (Mar 20, 2011)

Round 2 - AdrianE

Average: 6.50
6.35, 7.10, 7.54, (3.75), 5.94, 5.55, 6.74, (8.35), 7.17, 6.28, 6.78, 5.60
Comment: Quite bad..


----------



## bobo11420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Average of 12: *8.23*
7.52 6.83 7.96 (6.22) 8.43 9.11 9.16 8.97 6.84 8.13 (9.94) 9.36

At slaters house woo, bad average but thats ok , still sub 10. =P


----------



## EricReese (Mar 20, 2011)

hi bobo

Average of 12: 5.98
1. 5.80 
2. 6.41 
3. (3.79) 
4. 6.11 
5. (7.80) 
6. 4.72 
7. 7.19 
8. 6.42 
9. 5.99 
10. 4.02 
11. 6.02 
12. 7.12


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 2 Results*

Yes, We Can! *3.28*
RCTACameron *3.32*
Kev43 *3.56*
cuberkid10 *3.77*
Jaysammey777 *4.01*
Pro94 *4.28*
AJ Blair *4.35*
Odder *4.68*
NSKuber *4.73*
Engberg91 *4.75*
rock1313 *5.0*
uberCuber *5.0*
emolover *5.15*
tres.60 *5.3*
RyanReese09 *5.45*
LouisCormier *5.78*
amostay2004 *5.82*
AvidCuber *5.98*
CubicNL *5.98*
EricReese *5.98*
Julian *6.05*
Blablabla *6.11*
antoineccantin *6.21*
Verack *6.45*
Zane_C *6.48*
AdrianE *6.5*
masteranders1 *6.71*
Tall5001 *6.73*
Jakube *6.87*
janelle *6.87*
iChanZer0 *6.93*
pcuber *7.08*
AvGalen *7.48*
bobo11420 *8.23*
hic2482w *8.34*
JyH *8.63*
yomaster *11.36*
guinepigs rock *13.52*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet

I found it pretty funny how in this round, there were several instances of more than one person having the same average.

Starting in round 3, the rounds for this race will begin every Sunday and Wednesday, and I have moved the closing times to 7 pm MST for each round.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Round 3 Scrambles*
Closing Time: 23 March 2011, 7 pm MST

U' F R' F U' F' U' R' U2 R' U'
R' U F' R' U R2 F' R U' R' U'
R F' R' U2 R' F U R2 U2 R' U'
U R2 U R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' R' U'
U2 R F2 U R U2 F' R U2 R' U'
R U R U2 F' R F R U2 R' U'
R' U2 F2 U F' R2 U F2 U' R2 U'
F2 U' F' U' R' F R2 U' F2 R' U'
F R U2 R' U R' U F U2 R' U'
R2 F' U F U' R F' R' U' R' U'
R' F' R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U'
R F' U2 R' U' R F2 R2 U R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm gonna join for LBL only :3

will do solves in 15 mins


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 21, 2011)

3.96, 5.21, (2.62), 3.15, 3.76, 4.98, 4.31, (8.51), 4.03, 5.36, 3.89, 3.60 = 4.23


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 21, 2011)

7.70, 9.23, 3.85, 9.12, 5.49, 8.03, 5.92, 6.96, 7.04, 6.11, 5.91, 5.62 = 6.79 avg12

Hmmm... not bad. 3.85 was nice.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 21, 2011)

LBL:

times :
4.10, 7.90, 4.53, 7.10, 6.71, 6.51, 5.69, 10.04, 5.54, 7.35, 6.01, 7.90= Average 6.52

Need more practice


----------



## JyH (Mar 21, 2011)

7.14, DNF, 5.70, 8.32, 4.65, 8.37, 7.29, 7.58, 5.64, 8.53, 8.66, 7.57 = 7.48

Gross


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 3

5.87 6.23 (3.18) 4.10 3.93 (9.21) 9.00 5.67 6.95 7.28 5.68 6.00 = *6.07*

Could've been a sub6 if it weren't for those stupid nines...


----------



## janelle (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 3
6.88, 6.37, (4.99), 6.05, 7.33, (10.49), 6.65, 5.27, 5.60, 7.56, 5.70, 6.05
Average of 12: *6.35*


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2011)

3.86, 3.63, 3.58, 3.25, 1.72, 3.86, 4.49, 5.12, 4.71, 5.08, 4.76, 6.58+ = 4.24 avg12

lol first half of scramble was so easy. 1.72 was LL skip


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice scrambles

5.36, 5.34, 3.76, 5.15, 6.11, 4.03, 4.06, 5.27, 4.88, 3.82, 3.28, 6.47 = 4.78.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 3:*

7.08, (16.09), 7.92, 8.52, 9.83, 5.05, 5.97, 10.64, 8.47, 9.47, 7.69, (4.97) = *8.06*


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 21, 2011)

Average: *4.44*
3.71 6.08 3.59 (3.44) 5.56 3.91 4.88 (7.52) 4.06 4.05 4.31 4.28
2nd and 8th attempts o_\\


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 3
2.06, 3.25, (1.80), 3.03, 5.78+, 2.38, (9.46), 2.72, 2.80, 5.15, 3.61, 3.63 = *3.44* 
Such easy scrambles, it should have been sub-3.  Too many fail solves.
At least I'm graduating.


----------



## Engberg91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Round:3
Average of 12: 4.65
3.55, 4.10, 4.64, 3.90, 4.94, (3.35), 5.22, (5.64), 5.24, 5.15, 4.67, 5.10


----------



## Adrian E (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 3
4.42, 5.99, 4.91, 6.22, (7.06), 6.47, 5.26, 5.93, 5.28, 6.30, 6.97, (3.62) = *5.77*
Better...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2011)

2.83, 3.49, (2.05), 4.19, (5.30), 2.84, 3.81, 2.72, 2.66, 3.49, 2.06, 2.19 = 3.03
such silly scrambles. should've been like 2.5.


----------



## Krag (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 3*

*Average: 5.14*

6.60, 4.88, 4.40, 4.54, 5.71, 5.49, 4.77, 4.45, (4.03), (7.13), 5.54, 5.01


----------



## Verack (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 3*

5.83, 6.56, (3.19), 4.05, 6.66, 5.71, 4.63, 6.69, 5.15, (9.43), 6.34, 6.27

*Average:* 5.79

Too easy scrambles!


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 21, 2011)

*ROUND 3*

Times: (6.42), 7.61, (10.28), 7.55, 8.00, 9.36, 7.98, 8.58, 7.97, 8.36, 8.02, 9.33 

Average of 12: *8.28*

Could have gotten sub-8, today is not my day... ALOT OF LOCKUPS on my ghosthand...


----------



## Jakube (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 3, Average: 6.93*

6.38, (11.07), 6.41, 8.25, 7.25, 7.17, (5.98), 7.70, 6.31, 6.21, 6.63, 7.03

A slow average, but I didn´t have a counting sub 6.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 3

*Average: 7.53*

8.09 7.43 (8.13) 7.18 7.21 7.08 8.06 6.91 (6.33) 8.13 7.78 7.44

_Good_


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 3*

*Average: 6.35*


4.58 (3.97) 6.63 6.66 6.08 6.61 5.18 (8.50) 7.02 7.03 6.09 7.61

Awesome average for not very much warm up. (3 averages of 12) its been taking me about 50-100 solves to warm up on this thing!! the 3.97 was a XLL skip. Very easy scrambles!!!


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 22, 2011)

3.80, 22.34, 4.16, 3.96, 5.56, 7.65, 7.59, 9.09, 4.25, 18.11, 7.88, 8.25 = 7.65

Workin' out the kinks in my CLL :/

All of these solves were full step.


----------



## Julian (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol wow. LBL.
3.71, 3.50, (3.35), 5.23, 5.15, (7.15+), 5.83, 6.07, 5.23, 5.43, 4.60, 3.50 = 4.82
Thanks for my new Ao12 PB


----------



## emolover (Mar 22, 2011)

*4.88*

3.53, 4.71, 5.06, 4.75, (3.34), 3.90, 5.91, 5.26, 5.78, 5.18, (7.46+), 4.76

Really good average but a a lot of mess ups.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 3
5.61

(DNF), 5.80, 5.25, 5.92, 7.42, 4.78, 3.96, 6.18, 3.79, 5.13, 3.67, (7.80)

Lots of 3 singles for me, but the average ended up being pretty bad.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 3 Results*

Yes, We Can! _*3.03*_
RCTACameron _*3.44*_
ben1996123 *4.23*
amostay2004 *4.24*
NSKuber *4.44*
Engberg91 *4.65*
RyanReese09 *4.78*
Julian *4.82*
emolover *4.88*
tres.60 *5.14*
AvidCuber *5.61*
Adrian E *5.77*
Verack *5.79*
Blablabla *6.07*
janelle *6.35*
Tall5001 *6.35*
Jedi5412 *6.52*
masteranders1 *6.79*
Jakube *6.93*
JyH *7.48*
James Ludlow *7.53*
AustinReed *7.65*
Zane_C *8.06*
hic2482w *8.28*
AvGalen *8.46*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet

Congratulations to RCTACameron, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4 Scrambles*
Closing Time: 27 March 2011, 7 pm MST

U R F2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U'
U2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U'
F U2 R U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U'
R2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R2 U R' U'
U' F U F' R2 F' U2 F2 U' R' U'
R2 U2 F2 U F2 R' F2 R F2 R' U'
F2 U R U2 F' R F2 U' F' R' U'
U F R U2 F2 R2 F' R' U R U'
F' U2 R U2 R U R' F U2 R2 U2
U2 R2 U R F R' F R' U R' U'
R F' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U R' U'
R' F2 R' U F' U2 R' F' U2 R' U'


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 24, 2011)

round 4
times 
DNF, 13.03, 13.16, 20.49, 8.46, 12.76, 17.56, 7.10, 12.37, 11.97, 6.68, 7.97 
current avg5: 9.01 
current avg12: 12.49


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4*

*6.42*
7.31 (8.80) 7.66 4.94 5.75 7.11 (3.91) 6.61 4.72 6.00 7.27 6.80

Actually pretty good for me trying to get that sub 6 soon!!!


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 4

5.13, 4.95, 4.47, 5.51, 4.47, 4.20, 5.49, 5.26, 4.56, 2.95, 4.74, 3.26 

Average: 4.65

meh


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

4.27, 5.84, 4.08, 5.67, 4.48, (DNF(4.83)), 5.66, 4.20, 5.20, 2.98, 6.63, (2.40) = 4.90


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 24, 2011)

Average: *4.46*
4.86 4.96 (6.97) 3.96 3.69 4.58 (3.44) 4.38 4.18 5.86 4.41 3.69


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

Did all of them, not even any improvement. Good thing about doing more than 5 is that I discovered my weakness: A-Perm instead of J/T for 5-bar case. A-Perm on a cube that doesn't cut corners is bad and AUF-ing (especially U2) is SLOW after a cube rotation


*Round 4*
*8.66*
7.50 (15.15) 9.08 15.13 6.13 6.63 (5.27) 7.97 9.22 7.88 9.30 7.77

*Round 3*
*8.46*
8.83 8.58 (5.91) 8.68 7.25 8.71 8.22 10.25 7.13 6.72 10.27 (14.09)

*Round 2*
*7.48*
7.81 6.77 7.63 6.31 7.80 7.15 (6.28) (11.44) 6.55 7.69 8.28 8.80

*Round 1*
*8.33*
9.30 8.21 (9.94) 8.05 7.86 9.40 6.78 7.83 8.88 (5.38) 9.50 7.52


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 24, 2011)

Am I still allowed to enter now that I've graduated?


----------



## Krag (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4*

*Average: 5.62*

(6.58), 6.32, 4.84, 5.42, (4.84), 5.87, 5.22, 5.98, 5.07, 5.65, 5.33, 6.46


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 24, 2011)

(7.97), 4.53, 3.02, 3.48, (2.13), 4.97, 2.83, 2.53, 4.03, 2.63, 2.98, 5.67 = 3.67


----------



## y235 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4: current avg12: 8.79 (σ = 1.91)*
7.35, 10.72, 7.85, 7.04, 12.95, 6.74, (13.99), 7.95, (6.19), 8.03, 8.52, 10.76


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 24, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Am I still allowed to enter now that I've graduated?


 Yeah, feel free, but I probably won't add your times to the results. I'll just add them to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Verack (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4*

*Average: 6.24*

4.92, 7.73, 6.96, 7.28, 5.90, 6.03, 6.90, (8.49), 5.57, 5.92, 5.23, (4.50)


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 4: LouisCormier- 6.18*

Statistics for 03-24-2011 19:14:28

Average: 6.18
Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 4.12
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
8.56, 5.45, 4.51, (4.12), 8.31, 6.07, 6.13, 6.04, 5.40, (DNF), 7.16, 4.21

Learning CLL currently at 19/40


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 25, 2011)

6.81, 9.27, 5.25, 3.66, 8.13, 4.43, 5.91, 8.50, 12.05, 10.55, 5.11, 4.19 = 6.82

Need to practice CLL for San Diego.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2011)

I did an average of 50 yesterday and today using a 3x3x3 scrambler (so lots of moves and things like U2 D2 might happen)
I used T-Perm instead of A-Perm and it started to pay of after a while. 7.75 and 7.50 were the averages

I also encountered some weird scrambles: 
lol-scrambles for 2x2x2:
B L' U2 D' B L2 F' D L F U' R L U2 L D B2 D' U2 B2 U2 R L2 D2 U
L' B R2 D L2 D' L' D U F L2 R' F2 L2 R' U D' R2 U' R' B' R2 B' F U2


Spoiler



Who solved the first one without Y-Perm? and the second one took me 1.16, yes I turn too slow



HORRIBLE ones:
D' B' F' R' L' B' U' F' L' F L' B F R' L' U2 B' U' R2 U' R U2 L2 D' F2
F' U R' D U2 F U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' F2 D L B' D' L B F2 L

If anyone can tell me how to solve the two horrible ones, that would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> HORRIBLE ones:
> D' B' F' R' L' B' U' F' L' F L' B F R' L' U2 B' U' R2 U' R U2 L2 D' F2
> F' U R' D U2 F U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' F2 D L B' D' L B F2 L
> 
> If anyone can tell me how to solve the two horrible ones, that would be greatly appreciated


 
Assuming you use LBL, as I know you hate learning algs.
1. U R U' R' U F R (8, not too good but considering the scramble it's alright. Should be fast enough)
Then you can do it your way, but to finish y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'.
Search for 1 move blocks, or 1 move diagonal solved pieces, they're nearly always there.
2. This is a bit more easy. 
z' x L2 U2 R' U' R U' R' (pseudo layer cancelled into antisune.
Tperm: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
Cancelled full solve: z' x L2 U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' D R2 U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> HORRIBLE ones:
> D' B' F' R' L' B' U' F' L' F L' B F R' L' U2 B' U' R2 U' R U2 L2 D' F2
> F' U R' D U2 F U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 L U' F2 D L B' D' L B F2 L
> 
> If anyone can tell me how to solve the two horrible ones, that would be greatly appreciated


 
For the first scramble:

R' F R2' F R F' (First Layer)
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L (CLL - in case you want to learn it: it's Sune + Niklas)

17 move solve, which is decent. The fact that it's a rotationless solve makes it nice


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 25, 2011)

3.32, 4.37, 4.35, 2.76, 2.64, 5.19, 3.00, 3.62, 2.29, 4.53, 4.28, 3.13 = 3.60


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round: 4*
Cube: Lanlan
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0 
*Average: 2.98*
Standard Deviation: .44 
BAO5: 2.79
Best Time: 1.68
Worst Time: 5.40 
Individual Times: 
2.53, 3.15, 3.18, 3.22, 2.35, 2.85, (5.40), 2.85, 2.67, (1.68), 4.04, 2.96


----------



## pcuber (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 4
*7.06*
6.73, 8.63, 7.11, 4.99, 6.84, 6.41, (4.80), 6.77, 7.17, (10.51 +2 from 8.51), 7.63, 7.21
Only if I didn't get a +2 would have been sub six.


----------



## Julian (Mar 26, 2011)

5.27, 7.30, 5.98, 5.30, 4.12, 5.87, 5.80, 4.68, 4.99, 5.05, 6.04, 5.87+ = *5.49*
5.31 without the +2.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 4: 6.90*

8.93, 8.15, (5.29), 5.82, 5.82, 5.85, 8.20, 6.71, 5.69, 6.56, (9.81), 7.26


----------



## JackJ (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 4. 
Average of 12: 4.24

3.89, 4.34, 3.76, 4.10, 4.65, 4.25, 3.64, 5.68, 4.90, 4.12, 4.11, 4.25


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 4*

*Average: 9.10*

Standard Deviation: 1.98

Best Time: 7.05

Worst Time: 14.02

Individual Times:

1.	7.14	

2.	11.39	

3.	14.02	

4.	10.87	

5.	8.24

6.	9.11	

7.	7.41	

8.	9.24	

9.	8.17	

10.	8.94	

11.	7.68	

12.	7.05	

First post on this forum. Pretty average average. Hope to graduate in about two months!


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Race to sub4 2x2 Round 4*

7.48, 6.10, 7.01, 7.46, 6.49, 9.24, 6.78, 7.81, 6.80, 7.56, 6.89, 8.03 = 7.23 avg12

Ewww


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 27, 2011)

4.98, 5.40, 6.33, 7.44, (DNF), 5.28, 5.14, 7.15, 5.59, 6.17, 8.18, (3.55) = 6.17

YUK


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 27, 2011)

2x2 Average: 5.89

(4.29), 6.08, 5.93, 5.72, 5.51, 6.71, 5.85 ,5.10 ,6.10, (7.30) Dropped my Cube XD ,5.48, 6.40	

yus consistant sub 6 averages


----------



## janelle (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 4*
9.21, (9.89), 8.22, 7.43, 5.93, 5.05, (4.80), 6.81, 6.31, 6.72, 7.59, 6.93
Average of 12:* 7.02*
Beginning solves were bleck ;p


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 27, 2011)

6.06, 6.37, 4.80, 5.01, 3.90, 4.89, 4.47, 4.83, 3.79, 5.09, (2.65), (7.16) = 4.92


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Round 4
5.49

4.22, 6.91, 4.78, 7.11, 4.56, 6.31, 6.49, 4.67, 5.50, (7.72), 4.37, (4.16)


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 4*

Times: 8.59, (10.80), 9.23, 5.67, 7.50, 9.20, 8.63, 7.70, (5.42), 7.16, 10.36, 8.17 = 7.68

Broke my PB twice, first was 5.67, the second was 5.42


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 4*
*
6.37
* 1-12 - 6.28 7.02 6.16 5.42 5.98 (9.80) 7.38 7.76 4.65 6.83 6.26 (3.65)


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Round 4
Average of 12: *5.43* - 5.78 6.74 5.78 5.43 4.68 4.42 5.72 (6.87) (3.40) 6.19 5.02 4.56
pretty decent


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 4 Results*

Jaysammey777 _*2.98*_
Hyprul 9-ty2 _*3.6*_
Yes, We Can! _*3.67*_
JackJ *4.24*
NSKuber *4.46*
AJ Blair *4.65*
RyanReese09 *4.9*
Pro94 *4.92*
gbcuber *5.43*
AvidCuber *5.49*
Julian *5.49*
tres.60 *5.62*
Jedi5412 *5.89*
rock1313 *6.17*
LouisCormier *6.18*
Verack *6.24*
Blablabla *6.37*
Tall5001 *6.42*
AustinReed *6.82*
Jakube *6.9*
janelle *7.02*
pcuber *7.06*
masteranders1 *7.23*
hic2482w *7.68*
AvGalen *8.66*
y235 *8.79*
MrIndianTeen *9.1*
guinepigs rock *12.49*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet

Congratulations to Yes, We Can! who graduated this round.


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 5 Scrambles*
Anticipated Closing Time: 30 March 2011, 7 pm MST

U F R U2 R U F R' F2 R' U'
U' R U' F U2 R' F' R2 F' R' U'
U' R' F2 U F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U'
R' U' F' U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R2 U'
F2 U' F' U' F2 R F U2 F2 R' U'
F2 U2 F R F R2 U F' U2 R' U'
F2 R' U F2 U F' U F2 U' R' U'
R U R' U2 R' F2 U2 F' U R2 U'
R' U' R U R2 F' U' R2 U R2 U'
R' F2 U2 R F' R F' U' F2 R' U'
F' U' R U2 F2 U' F' R' U' R' U'
U2 R U2 R' U F' U' R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## JyH (Mar 28, 2011)

5.97, (5.75), 6.37, 7.69, 7.76, (13.48), 6.89, 9.96, 8.03, 6.18, 7.71, 5.89 = 7.25

This could've been faster =(


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 28, 2011)

5.96, 4.32, 4.24, 4.29, 5.06, 3.84, 5.82, 3.90, 4.27, 4.61, 3.99, 4.73

Average: 4.52


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 28, 2011)

4.67, 8.66, 6.58, 4.27, 4.87, 5.89, 6.12, 3.96, 8.10, 7.04, 6.82, 6.20 = 6.05 avg12

so close to sub6...


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 28, 2011)

Average: *4.43*
5.18 5.43 3.93 4.88 (6.40) (3.09) 4.22 4.15 4.18 4.30 3.81 4.22


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 5:*

7.28, 6.51, 6.80, 7.10, 6.21, 7.50, 6.11, 6.70, (10.15), (6.03), 6.32, 6.70 = *6.72*


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 5

5.31, 6.30, 10.31, 5.21, 4.03, 3.40, 4.85, 4.27, 3.49, 3.26, 4.09, 4.87 = 4.58


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 5

7.13, (7.67), 4.86, 6.37, 6.92, (4.50), 7.13, 6.05, 5.85, 5.29, 5.91, 6.34 = *6.18*


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 5:
Average: 6.09*
5.55, (10.61), 07.56, 4.98, 5.91, (3.24), 5.51, 5.08, 7.40, 6.66, 6.66, 5.60,


----------



## Krag (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 5*

*Average: 6.02*

(9.47), 6.71, 5.72, 5.71, 5.50, (3.94), 4.08, 8.94, 7.38, 4.75, 6.22, 5.19


----------



## frozencuber (Mar 28, 2011)

average 10.17
12.99+, 12.50, 12.96, 5.73, 8.11, 9.92, 8.82, 12.86, 6.18, 11.41, 11.52, 7.44


----------



## nccube (Mar 28, 2011)

3.60[EG2], 4.59[EG2], 7.12[Wrong EG2], 2.49[EG1], 2.77[CLL], 1.77[CLL], 3.66[CLL], 4.47[CLL], 2.93[Ortega], 3.76[CLL], 2.88[CLL], 3.55[CLL]
3.47 average

Trying to use the best method for each scramble.


----------



## Julian (Mar 28, 2011)

5.15, 5.23, 6.93, 6.58, 8.76+, 2.36, 5.76, 5.34, 6.79, 5.30, 4.60, 4.46 = *5.61*
Lot of bad times :/ The +2 was the closest call I've EVER seen.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 5: LouisCormier- 6.19*

Statistics for 03-28-2011 18:02:40

Average: 6.19
Standard Deviation: 0.77
Best Time: 3.90
Worst Time: 7.69
Individual Times:
6.40, 5.13, (7.69), (3.90), 5.26, 5.35, 6.07, 7.43, 7.31, 5.90, 5.78, 7.31

Not bad.. 19/40 CLL's


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round 5*
5.05, 5.15, 5.03, 5.79, 4.29, (2.15), 4.19, (7.62), 6.11, 4.56, 5.00, 5.83 = 5.10
Wow, this was actually above expectations.
Could have been sub5 though


----------



## Julian (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, the sixth solve is so many people's best.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 30, 2011)

Round 5
Times:7.91, 8.53, 7.91, 8.25, 8.38, 9.75, 9.27, 7.55, (6.47), (DNF), 8.47, 9.30 = *8.53*

Aaugh, would have gotten a sub-6 except i missed the last 2 turns! So DNF...


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 5*

*6.20*

5.97 6.66 4.96 6.58 (3.56) 3.83 7.19 (9.08) 7.31 6.46 6.77 6.30

Video 



 absolutely amazing!


----------



## janelle (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 5 *
6.65, 5.77, 7.49, 5.64, 6.74, (5.31), (8.39), 7.49, 5.94, 5.58, 5.52, 5.58
Average of 12: *6.24*


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 30, 2011)

4.97, 4.81, 4.30, 5.33, 2.93, 3.13, 4.21, 5.21, 4.34, 4.19, 3.58, 2.30 = 4.17
3.88 best avg5.
Bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

9.75, 5.06, 5.32, 5.85, 3.45, 2.89, 4.86, 4.99, 3.77, 5.42, 7.57, 3.65 = *4.99*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 5 Results*

nccube *3.47*
Tim Major *4.17*
NSKuber *4.43*
AJ Blair *4.52*
amostay2004 *4.58*
RyanReese09 *4.99*
CubicNL *5.1*
Julian *5.61*
tres.60 *6.02*
masteranders1 *6.05*
Verack *6.09*
Inf3rn0 *6.18*
LouisCormier *6.19*
Tall5001 *6.2*
janelle *6.24*
Zane_C *6.72*
JyH *7.25*
Hic2482w *8.53*
frozencuber *10.17*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6 Scrambles*
Anticipated Closing Time: 03 April 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F' R' F U' R2 F U F2 R' U'
U2 R U' R2 U F2 U2 F' U' R U'
U' F R' F R2 F U R' U2 R' U'
U' R U2 R' F2 U R' U' F2 R U'
U F2 U' R U2 F R2 F' U' R' U'
R' U' F' R2 U R' U F U' R' U'
U F2 U' R2 U' F U' R' U2 R2 U'
U F' U F R2 F R2 F U' R' U'
F2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U'
U2 F U F2 U R2 F U F2 R' U'
R F2 R U F' R2 U F' U2 R U'
U F2 U' R2 F R2 F' R U' R U'


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 6

5.56, 5.40, 6.84, 4.82, (3.46), (8.36), 3.47, 5.24, 4.34, 5.02, 7.51, 5.40 = *5.36*

A few of nice scrambles in there


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6*

6.27, (6.73), 6.04, 4.32, 2.85, 6.67, (1.54) lol new PB , 6.13, 3.94, 3.73, 5.12, 6.47 

Weird average much = 5.15


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow great scrambles.
5.51, 4.74, 3.96, 4.85[so many choices ...], 3.46, 3.86, 4.59, 5.20, 3.40, 3.54, 5.63, 4.09 = *4.38*.


----------



## AJ Blair (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 6

4.95, 4.26, 4.49, 4.42, 5.38, 5.74, 2.25, 5.69, 3.26, 5.96, 5.36, 5.18

Average: 4.87

Consistently not sub-4


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 6
8.58, 5.30, 6.65, 5.33, 8.25, 7.60, 3.54, 4.63, 4.02, 5.68, 4.26, 5.45 = 5.72. I want sub 4.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6*
6.17

5.27 (4.28) 5.90 5.40 (8.43) 5.93 4.71 5.59 5.77 8.03 7.93 7.18

I was so focused on my misstakes that i didnt realize that my average was this good lol :fp , maybe it was because my precious average to warm up was a 5.86 my new PB and that was for warm up. Oh well i could have better precision with my L XLL but o well the second solve was a L and it was my best so whatever. :tu


----------



## janelle (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6*
5.21, 6.94, 7.43, 5.21, 6.40, 6.44, (4.47), 5.63, 6.31, 5.29, (7.76), 6.41
Average of 12: *6.13*


----------



## glad (Mar 31, 2011)

5.53, 5.22, 6.53, 5.25, (3.52), (7.34), 4.43, 5.44, 5.80, 5.66, 4.61, 5.84
avg12: 5.43


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 31, 2011)

Average: *4.02*
3.06 (5.88) 4.53 3.69 3.47 4.16 (2.00) 3.93 3.77 4.21 4.15 5.22
Scrambles are awesome!
Especially 7th for those who know CLL.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 31, 2011)

Statistics for 03-31-2011 07:07:35
*Round 6: LouisCormier- 6.04*

Average: 6.04
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 3.00
Worst Time: 7.94
Individual Times:
6.82, 6.36, 5.26, 5.06, 4.43, 7.83, (3.00), 6.70, 4.76, 5.95, 7.26, (7.94)

So many CLL's I didn't know... Having trouble recalling some of them. (22/40)


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 31, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Average: *4.02*
> 3.06 (5.88) 4.53 3.69 3.47 4.16 (2.00) 3.93 3.77 4.21 4.15 5.22
> Scrambles are awesome!
> Especially 7th for those who know CLL.


 
I know!


----------



## JasonK (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna start doing this

Round 6 avg: 5.99

5.67, 4.70, 5.90, 6.19, 6.57, 6.48, 6.05, 7.06, 4.81, 4.88, 6.30, 7.69

Using Ortega, have just started learning CLL.


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2011)

4.80, 4.93, 9.34, 8.84, 5.38, 5.66, 2.43, 5.80, 3.07, 5.97, 4.29, 3.23 = 5.20 

Ugly. My lan lan sucks


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 6
4.02, 4.38, 3.95, 3.19, 4.06, 3.91, 3.18, 4.44, 2.83, 2.45, 4.70, 4.26 = 3.43

Those were some ridiculous scrambles, I normally average barely sub-4.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 6:*

7.07, 6.03, (7.42), 6.67, 6.13, 6.45, (3.47)[PLL skip], 6.29, 5.63, 6.03, 6.69, 6.24 = *6.32*

_Comment: It's not often I get below 5, the 3.47 was followed by a slight fist pump lol._


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 6*
5.58, 4.51, 6.82, 6.17, 4.20, 6.40, 6.81, 6.53, (4.04), (6.92), 5.53, 5.82 = *5.82*

Meh, really bad. There were lots of sixes and hardly any sub5's


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 6*

8.71, 8.24, 6.13, 4.81, 5.85, 5.08, 5.22, 7.93, 5.76, 4.68, 8.47, 7.59 = 6.51 avg12

Pretty normal average.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 6*
(10.58), (7.09), 8.47, 10.24, 8.24+, 7.88, 7.49, 8.48, 7.86, 7.48, 7.53, 7.56 =8.12

Hey AvidCuber, not that it's terribly important, but could you please post my Round 4 Average of 7.68 on the spreadsheet?

Comment: Could have been waaayy better...


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 2, 2011)

4.16, 3.36, 5.31, 2.83, 2.56, (6.65,) (1.53,) 3.57, 1.81, 3.30, 3.58, 3.63 = 3.41 avg12
2.64 best avg5.
Stupid counting 5 :/


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 6
2.72, 4.83, 3.73, 3.89, 3.55, 4.06, 2.36, 3.91, 1.81, 5.83, 4.42, 6.91 = 3.93


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 2, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> *Round 6*
> (10.58), (7.09), 8.47, 10.24, 8.24+, 7.88, 7.49, 8.48, 7.86, 7.48, 7.53, 7.56 =8.12
> 
> Hey AvidCuber, not that it's terribly important, but could you please post my Round 4 Average of 7.68 on the spreadsheet?
> ...


 Done, sorry I missed that.


----------



## Julian (Apr 2, 2011)

6.49, 5.54, 5.87, 8.50, 5.21, 5.09, 4.75, 6.48, 5.48, 4.34, 6.43, DNF = *5.98* :fp
Edit: to clarify, the :fp was for so few 4s and so many 6s. And the 8.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 2, 2011)

7.25, 5.65, (9.03), 6.11, 6.84, 7.52, (4.33), 8.06, 8.46, 8.05, 7.02, 8.13
= *7.31*


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 6*
*7.04*
5.28 7.47 8.36 6.90 (4.53) 7.44 7.55 7.53 6.78 6.88 6.21 (8.44)

*Round 5*
*6.97*
7.21 (DNF) 5.71 7.80 7.50 (3.59) 5.00 6.61 6.06 6.30 9.30 8.18


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 2, 2011)

*Round 6*
*Average 11.71
times 
16.16, 14.27, 7.42, 10.32, 13.77, 13.61, 5.84, 16.42, 7.72, 12.46, 13.12, 8.23

This was really bad *


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2011)

Average: 5.37
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 3.97
Worst Time: 8.89
Individual Times:
1.	*(3.97)* 
2.	4.88	
3.	*(8.89)* 
4.	6.37
5.	5.55	
6.	6.30	
7.	4.03	
8.	4.70	
9.	4.49	
10.	6.33	
11.	4.12	
12.	6.90

My times have dropped dramatically since my 2x2 was lubed! (I use OLL/PLL btw)


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 5 Results*

Tim Major *3.41*
Neo63 *3.43*
cincyaviation *3.93*
NSKuber *4.02*
RyanReese09 *4.38*
AJ Blair *4.87*
Jedi5412 *5.15*
amostay2004 *5.2*
Inf3rn0 *5.36*
antoineccantin *5.37*
glad *5.43*
AustinReed *5.72*
CubicNL *5.82*
Julian *5.98*
WTF2L? *5.99*
LouisCormier *6.04*
janelle *6.13*
Tall5001 *6.17*
Zane_C *6.32*
masteranders1 *6.51*
AvGalen *7.04*
RubiksNub *7.31*
hic2482w *8.12*
guinepigs rock *11.71*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7 Scrambles *
Anticipated Closing Time: 06 April 2011, 7 pm MST

R U' R F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'
F R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R U' R U'
U2 F R2 F' R U2 F2 U' F R2 U'
F U F' U2 F U F2 R' F' R' U'
R U' R2 F2 U' R2 F U F2 R2 U'
R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F R' F' U' R' U'
F' R2 U' F U' R' U F2 U2 R' U'
F2 U F' R F U' F2 R F' R' U'
R U' F R2 F R U2 R' U2 R' U'
F' U2 F U R2 U R2 U F2 R2 U'
R U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' R U R' U'
U2 F2 R2 U R' F' U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## janelle (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7*
6.18, (7.34), 5.95, 5.76, (5.04), 6.23, 7.03, 6.15, 7.30, 7.27, 5.93, 5.65
Average of 12:* 6.34*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

4.07, 6.69, 2.93, 6.03, 4.25, 4.21, 3.23, 4.26, 4.24, 5.63, 3.68, 2.72 = *4.25*

Some easy scrambles, knew CLL for some .


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 7, Average : 5.93  

1. 4.94
2. 5.94
3. 6.97
4. 7.31
5. 5.75
6. 4.50
7. 4.88
8. 6.38
9. 4.63
10. 7.84
11. 6.25
12. 5.78
First ever sub 6  , i sort of dropped 7 and went from 8 to 6 lol.


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7*

7.82, 8.23, 6.72, 9.03, 12.03, 8.94, 6.82, 4.22, 6.71, 8.50, 5.26, 6.64 = 7.47 avg12

Not good at all.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7*

*5.97*

5.78 6.97 (7.83) 5.16 (4.11) 4.63 6.61 5.96 6.31 5.58 6.33 6.41

PB Mean of 3 5.16, 4.11, 4.63 that was awesome. I did a average of 200 to warm up and that was sub 7 so i was happy. I set a Ao12 and Ao5 PB in there. This is with my Lan Lan 2x2 just been restickered with cubesmith half brights today! At least I got a sub 6 for here!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 7
7.76, 5.29, 6.73, 5.36, (4.64), (7.97), 6.47, 4.94, 6.47, 5.25, 4.93, 7.37 = *6.05*
Standard


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7* 

5.45, 4.84, 4.58, 7.94, 4.01, 5.21, 4.51, 6.81, 3.47, 5.48, 5.37, 4.34 = *5.06*


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 4, 2011)

4.30, 4.91, 4.14, 6.75, 3.34, (10.90+), 3.39, 5.20, 3.25, 3.69, (2.96), 4.10 = 4.31


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 4, 2011)

7.29, 4.52, 4.33, 5.94, 6.91, (3.97), 7.01, 5.91, 5.16, 4.25, 4.59, (8.88) = *5.59*

Aww, Again a bad avg or at least bad solves...


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 7*
*7.08*
7.18 6.72 7.27 6.28 6.91 (8.16) 7.80 7.58 (5.93) 6.41 7.61 7.06

Very consistent and in line with my daily average of 50 (PB is now 6.94 48/50)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 7
average 11.46
14.08, 14.29, 10.13, 7.40, 11.69, 13.20, 15.37, 7.78, 10.14, 7.53, 15.33, 10.40


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 5, 2011)

Average: *4.33*
(3.61) (5.96) 3.69 4.30 4.16 3.75 3.84 5.41 4.28 4.15 5.71 3.97
Three 5+...
Shame...


----------



## Krag (Apr 5, 2011)

*Round 7:*

*Average 6.05*

(8.02), 5.61, 6.75, 5.32, 6.44, (5.17), 5.94, 6.03, 5.87, 6.69, 6.31, 5.54


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 6, 2011)

Round 7



Best average of 12: 4.68
1-12 - 5.28 6.47 4.75 4.31 (8.72) 3.73 4.48 (3.47) 5.30 4.84 4.17 3.51


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 6, 2011)

Round 7

4.64, 4.85, 5.39, 4.76, 5.50, 3.46, 4.98, 5.22, 5.09, 3.09, 3.80, 4.74 (In reverse order...too lazy to fix )

Average: 4.69


----------



## glad (Apr 6, 2011)

DNF(5.38), 5.19, 4.53, 4.94, 4.85, 6.78, 6.24, 5.78, 5.31, 5.10, 5.09, 6.54
current avg12: 5.58 (σ = 0.67)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 7*

Times: 
3.74, 3.21, (4.54), 3.99, 3.22, 3.74, 3.59, 4.05, 3.86, 2.84, 4.47, (1.99)

Average: *3.67*

Notes: I think I graduate....


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Notes: I think I graduate....


 
haha your 3 weeks times have to be in a row!! so since you took a long break that means that you have to do 2 more in a row after this to graduate


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought it was 3 weeks in a row for the rounds you do it. I thought as long as you dont go above 4 seconds (average), it didn't matter what weeks you participated.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 7*
Times:
4.80, 4.53, (3.45), 3.97, 4.10, 4.86, 5.27, (DNF(5.58)), 4.86, 3.91, 4.80, 5.94

Average: 4.70




AJ Blair said:


> Average: 4.69


-_-


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 6, 2011)

From what i have seen in Race to sub 30 and sub 20 i am pretty sure it has to be in a row. But we will see tonight when Avid posts the results


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 7, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I thought it was 3 weeks in a row for the rounds you do it. I thought as long as you dont go above 4 seconds (average), it didn't matter what weeks you participated.


 Ah, sorry, you can skip rounds but it can't be more than two:


Original Post said:


> A person getting sub-4 averages who skips more than two rounds must start over again.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 7 Results*


cuberkid10 *3.67*
RyanReese09 *4.25*
Pro94 *4.31*
NSKuber *4.33*
AustinReed *4.68*
AJ Blair *4.69*
Engberg91 *4.7*
amostay2004 *5.06*
glad *5.58*
CubicNL *5.59*
AvidCuber *5.85*
bobo11420 *5.93*
Tall5001 *5.97*
Inf3rn0 *6.05*
tres.60 *6.05*
janelle *6.34*
AvGalen *7.08*
masteranders1 *7.47*
guinepigs rock *11.46*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 8 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 10 April 2011, 7 pm MST

R2 U' F2 U' R2 F U' R2
U2 F' R F' R F2 R F R2
R F U R' F2 U F U
R2 U F U' F2 R' U2 R2 F' U'
R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U'
R' U R' F U' F2 R F2 R
F' R' F' R2 F' R' U2 R U'
U F R U2 F' R2 F R
R U' R2 F U2 F R' F2 U
U2 R U R' F2 R' F R2 U2
F R' U R2 F' U R' U F'
R2 U2 R' F U' R F2 R' F2 U2


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 7*
Times: 7.89, (13.19), 7.02, 8.58, 9.83, 8.30, 11.38, 6.89, 7.08, 9.30, 9.47, (6.52) = *7.76*
Comment: Yay, sub-8!

*Round 8*
Times12.97), 10.20, 8.56, 8.98, 9.20, 9.19+, 7.81, 8.06, 9.53, (7.63), 8.20, 9.23 =8.90
Comment: :fp


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 7, 2011)

Average: *4.58*
4.81 5.30 4.58 (5.34) 3.80 4.47 (3.77) 3.81 5.28 4.03 4.44 5.28
Veeeery crappy scrambles(((


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 8:*

5.76, 7.07, 6.87, 6.79, 8.48, 7.48+, 5.12, 6.36, 8.28, 6.76, (4.88), (9.94) = *6.90*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 8
*
3.53, 4.43, (3.36), 4.41, 4.02, 4.55, 3.44, 4.14, (5.51), 3.55, 4.36, 4.26 = *4.07* 

Pretty good! Almost sub-4


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 8*

*Times: *
3.46, 3.81, 3.96, 3.35, 4.46, 3.92, (2.49), (4.75), 3.61, 3.26, 3.35, 4.17

*Average: *
3.73

*Notes: *
Decent average, but my LanLan seems to be locking up alot recently. :/


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 8:

4.00, 3.76, 4.49, 3.47, 5.54, 6.15, 4.40, 5.55, 3.56, 5.60, 5.21, 4.34

Average: 4.64

I need a new 2x2


----------



## Krag (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 8*

*Avarage: 6.21*

(7.81), 6.02, 6.09, 7.17, 6.28, 5.74, (5.19), 6.33, 6.12, 6.04, 6.31, 5.96


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 8, 2011)

*Round 8: LouisCormier- 5.51*
Statistics for 04-07-2011 19:35:48

Average: 5.51
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 3.75
Worst Time: 8.32
Individual Times:
(3.75), 6.81, 6.24, 7.96, 5.12, 4.03, 4.00, 4.64, 6.61, 5.37, (8.32), 4.35

Not bad for white cube.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 8, 2011)

Missed my round 7 results, perhaps because I got the same average as tres.60 (6.05)?

Round 8
(3.62), 5.62, 5.95, (6.51), 6.48, 5.78, 4.89, 5.21, 5.18, 5.78, 5.66, 5.92 = *5.64*
Rather consistent


----------



## cy2169 (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 8:

(DNF), 6.23, 4.91, 6.18, 6.54, 5.81, 6.10, 5.61, (4.01), 6.02, 5.27, 4.47 = *5.71*

Could have been much faster though :fp


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 9, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Missed my round 7 results, perhaps because I got the same average as tres.60 (6.05)?


 Sorry about that. Added.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Round 8*

*5.97*

5.66 (4.77) 6.34 5.25 6.25 6.28 6.80 6.05 5.86 (6.81) 6.02 5.16

Nice average for me! no sup 7 solves!!!


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 8
5.06, 3.28, 3.88, (6.99), 5.50, 4.00, 4.04, (3.17), 4.19, 4.07, 3.58, 3.86 = 4.14


----------



## yomaster (Apr 10, 2011)

*ROUND 8 RESULTS*

*Average: 9.06*

_Best Time: 6.99
Worst Time: 11.68_

Individual Times:
1. (11.68)
2. 7.97
3. (6.99)
4. 9.81
5. 10.04
6. 8.32
7. 8.96
8. 10.01
9. 8.02
10. 10.46
11. 8.41
12. 8.55


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 8:*5.06, 4.68, 4.22, 5.59, 6.34, 5.08, 4.63, 7.66, 3.97, 5.78, 6.15, 4.53 = 5.21 av12
About what I average.


----------



## janelle (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 8*
6.77, 5.95, 6.16, (5.87), 6.74, 6.40, 7.01, 6.96, 6.58, (7.11), 6.15, 6.23
Average of 12: *6.49*


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 8:

Statistics for 04-10-2011 18:44:52

Average: *6.93*
Standard Deviation: 0.41
Best Time: 5.79
Worst Time: 10.56
Individual Times:
1.	(10.56)
2.	7.22
3.	6.34
4.	7.85
5.	6.99
6.	6.74
7.	7.23
8.	6.90
9.	6.29
10.	6.56
11.	7.17
12.	(5.79)

Also, quick question, what's standard deviation?


----------



## janelle (Apr 10, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> Also, quick question, what's standard deviation?


 
It's like how far the data points are from the mean. A low standard deviation means your times are really close while a high standard deviation means times are wide spread.


----------



## emolover (Apr 10, 2011)

Avg: 5.74

6.99, 5.78, 5.56, 5.03, 6.02, 5.99, 5.28, (4.30), 5.95, (8.12), 6.31, 4.47

Sucks...


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 8
4.65 Average*

5.15, 4.00, 3.58, 7.69, 5.13, 4.71, 5.02, 4.44, 4.52, 4.22, 4.94, 4.33


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 10, 2011)

5.36, 3.76, 4.45, (8.78), 4.10, 3.77, 5.71, 4.59, (2.90), 4.89, 4.65, 4.37 = 4.56


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 8 Results*

cuberkid10 *3.73*
amostay2004 *4.07*
Baian Liu *4.14*
Pro94 *4.56*
NSKuber *4.58*
AJ Blair *4.64*
AustinReed *4.65*
AvidCuber *5.09*
cubeflip *5.21*
LouisCormier *5.51*
Inf3rn0 *5.64*
cy1269 *5.71*
emolover *5.74*
Tall5001 *5.97*
tres.60 *6.21*
janelle *6.49*
RubiksNub *6.93*
hic2482w *8.9*
yomaster *9.06*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 13 April 2011, 7 pm MST

U R F' U' F' U2 F2 R2 U' R U'
R U2 R2 U2 R' F' R U2 F' R2 U'
F U2 F' U F2 R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'
U' F2 R' F R2 F U R' F R' U'
U' F' R F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U'
F2 U' R2 U F' R U' R F' R2 U'
U2 F' U2 F U' R U2 F2 U' R' U'
F R F' U2 R2 F U R F' R' U'
F U R2 U F' U' F2 U' F2 R' U'
R' F2 R U2 R2 F' R' F' U' R' U'
U' R F2 U' R' F' U2 R U R' U'
F' U R' F R U F' R U' R' U'


----------



## janelle (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9*
6.37, 6.33, 6.36, 6.38, (8.09), (5.34), 7.81, 7.58, 6.15, 6.02, 6.20, 7.15
Average of 12: *6.63*


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9*
6.26, 7.06, 7.60, 7.04, (4.63), (8.09), 6.39, 6.45, 7.60, 6.84, 6.54, 6.43 = *6.82*.


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 11, 2011)

You forgot me in Round 8 Results. I posted after Round 7 Results!
Round 9:
Average: *4.09*
3.13 4.15 4.65 (5.03) 3.88 3.50 4.75 4.18 (2.94) 4.50 4.59 3.55


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 9

5.31, 4.39, 4.56, 3.97, 3.18, 4.70, 3.76, 4.63, 3.10, 6.12, 5.60, 3.72 = 4.38


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 11, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> You forgot me in Round 8 Results. I posted after Round 7 Results!


 Sorry about that. I added it.


----------



## Krag (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9:*

*Average 5.90*


5.43, (9.77), 6.63, 5.25, 6.43, 6.04, 5.68, 5.58, 6.62, (5.00), 5.77, 5.59


----------



## Verack (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9:

Avg: 6.37
*
(10.81), 5.77, 7.38, 5.70, 5.88, 8.00, 5.15, 5.41, (4.11), 6.20, 7.42, 6.74


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9: LouisCormier- 5.14*

Statistics for 04-11-2011 17:16:08

Average: 5.14
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 4.07
Worst Time: 5.84
Individual Times:
4.91, 5.52, 4.07, 5.33, 5.57, 4.89, (4.07), 5.02, (5.84), 5.83, 5.56, 4.67

Good average but no 3's... 30/40 CLL's


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 9:* 4.38, 5.89, (6.98), (4.11), 5.64, 4.91, 5.43, 5.55, 6.41, 4.41, 5.30, 4.70, 5.43 = 5.26


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 12, 2011)

Round 9

5.82, (10.75), 5.48, 7.62, 5.80, 4.99, 8.16, 6.22, 5.71, 5.50, 5.29, (4.55) = *6.05*


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 12, 2011)

(13.32), 4.57, (3.74), 5.49, 8.09, 5.25, 4.65, 5.10, 4.36, 5.39, 8.19, 4.68 = 5.58

I HATE SUNE CASES FOR CLL


----------



## mooncuber (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 9*

7.45
5.55
7.06
6.19
5.63
5.81
8.75
6.22
5.61
6.31
6.30
6.89

Average: *6.35*

Ortega


----------



## GLE (Apr 12, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> (13.32), 4.57, (3.74), 5.49, 8.09, 5.25, 4.65, 5.10, 4.36, 5.39, 8.19, 4.68 = 5.58
> 
> I HATE SUNE CASES FOR CLL


 
Seriously? Not me! I love sunes! They are so easy!


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 12, 2011)

GLE said:


> Seriously? Not me! I love sunes! They are so easy!


 
Seriously? I don't think you use CLL, I just think you use LBL or Ortega. If you learn CLL you soon reconize that Sune cases are the worst.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 9*
6.04, 4.67, 5.34, 7.98, 7.26, (8.95), 5.98, 5.34, 6.65, (4.41), 5.98, 5.54 = 6.08

I'm not improving, I'm getting worse. Or at least my avg's; not even sub6 this time...


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 9
Average 12.67
9.88, 15.29, 10.70, 13.61, 14.37, 14.13, 6.95, 12.26, 13.67, 14.05, 14.53, 9.56*


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 9*

* 6.56*

5.68 6.19 6.59 (10.91) 7.11 5.52 7.72 7.44 5.80 6.53 7.06 (4.68)

Started out good and went down hill from there till that last solve but i havent done 2x2 in a while so i am not doing so well. maybe next week!


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 9*






Best average of 12: *4.36*
1-12 - 3.28 3.90 7.34 3.33 4.37 4.40 3.15 (9.09) (3.14) 4.69 5.49 3.60


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 9 Results*

NSKuber *4.09*
AustinReed *4.36*
amostay2004 *4.38*
LouisCormier *5.14*
AvidCuber *5.17*
cubeflip *5.26*
rock1313 *5.58*
tres.60 *5.9*
Inf3rn0 *6.05*
CubicNL *6.08*
mooncuber *6.35*
Verack *6.37*
Tall5001 *6.56*
janelle *6.63*
RubiksNub *6.82*
guinepigs rock *12.67*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet

Sorry for the slight delay in posting these.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 10 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 17 April 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R F U2
F R U R U' F U' R U'
U F2 R' U F' U' R U' R
F R F' R U' R2 U' F' R'
U' F R' F2 U2 R U F2 U2
R U2 F' R F2 R' U2 F U'
R2 U F2 R2 U R' U2 R'
F' R U2 R F' R' F' U2 F2
F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R
U' F U F' R2 U' F U2
F U F' U' F U R' F2 U'
R2 U' F U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' U'


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 10

6.26, 4.75, 4.69, 6.35, (3.43), 6.29, 4.19, 4.61, (8.28), 6.57, 6.14, 4.62 = *5.45*


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 14, 2011)

_*Round 10*_

5.36, 1.81 LL skip , 3.95, 4.79, 5.68, 4.66 5.31, 5.93, 5.74, 5.41, DNF ortega fiail, 6.09 = *Average* = 5.29

Had a break to learn CLL half way through them


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 14, 2011)

Average: *4.23*
5.08 4.15 4.00 3.75 4.30 4.27 3.16 (6.22) 4.43 4.61 4.55 (3.16)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 9:* 6.36, 5.90, (4.41), 8.70, 8.06, 9.17, 4.87, 8.44, 6.90, (33.70), 6.88, 9.57 = 7.48
_Comment: Didn't realise this round was already over, you don't need to worry about merging these results in._

*Round 10:*
(5.16), 7.71, 16.80, 6.50, 5.35, (28.62), 11.59, 8.00, 18.10, 6.63, 7.77, 5.88 = 9.43


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 9
5.25, (3.82), 5.09, 4.43, 4.51, 4.06, 5.01, 4.76, 4.21, 5.44, (5.77), 4.38 = 4.71

Round 10
4.47, 4.39, 3.79, 5.05, 4.97, (6.13), 3.72, 4.06, 3.59, 4.45, 4.31, (2.88) = 4.28


----------



## Krag (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 10*

*Average: 5.39*

(7.40), 5.18, 4.85, 6.39, 4.36, 6.16, (4.11), 4.92, 5.87, 5.33, 6.58, 4.28


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 10*
*7.34*
8.03 9.13 5.71 10.19 7.63 10.84 6.31 6.59 6.56 6.18 7.09 5.59

*Round 9*
*7.41*
8.21 6.38 6.47 8.47 10.06 6.75 9.44 7.41 6.19 5.77 7.53 7.22

*Round 8*
*6.69*
4.97 5.63 5.93 18.19 5.72 6.63 6.69 6.83 5.80 8.69 7.43 7.58


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 10*
5.37, 6.69, 5.47, 6.79, 6.24, 5.78, 6.18, 4.93, (4.83), DNF (7.77), 5.64, 4.86 = *5.80*.

Is the DNF counted as your worst time?


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 15, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> *Round 10*
> 5.37, 6.69, 5.47, 6.79, 6.24, 5.78, 6.18, 4.93, (4.83), DNF (7.77), 5.64, 4.86 = *5.80*.
> 
> Is the DNF counted as your worst time?


 Yes, so your average is actually 5.95.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 15, 2011)

Ah, CCT gave me a 5.80.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 15, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> *Round 10*
> 5.37, 6.69, 5.47, 6.79, 6.24, 5.78, 6.18, 4.93, (4.83), DNF (7.77), 5.64, 4.86 = *5.80*.
> 
> Is the DNF counted as your worst time?


 
Is the time of the DNF 7.77 or it that a different solve? IF it is the same then CCT counted the DNF as your worst time already and that average should be the same i would think


----------



## Henrik (Apr 15, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> *Round 10*
> 5.37, 6.69, 5.47, 6.79, 6.24, 5.78, 6.18, 4.93, (4.83), DNF (7.77), 5.64, 4.86 = *5.80*.
> 
> Is the DNF counted as your worst time?


 
Everything looks correct, you have your 12 times written, the DNF time was a 7.77 I can see. Does not matter because it is the slowest.
A DNF is counted as the slowest, if you have 2 DNFs then you get a DNF avg. 

qqTimer gave me 5.80 avg of 12 (with your times) so everything looks ok.



AvidCuber said:


> Yes, so your average is actually 5.95.



If you had counted his times you could have seen that the DNF is the 7.77, there is no "," between.
So the avg IS 5.80


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, the time of the DNF was 7.77. CCT put the 6.79 in red font, so that confused me.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 10: LouisCormier- 4.40* 

Statistics for 04-15-2011 06:31:10

Average: 4.40
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 3.56
Worst Time: 6.90
Individual Times:
5.44, 3.72, 3.88, 4.35, 5.21, 5.96, 3.64, (6.90), 4.22, (3.56), 3.95, 3.59

Currently et 31/40 CLL's


----------



## Egide (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 10 - *5.18*

4.48, (3.29), 4.57, 6.29, 4.36, 7.01, 4.20, 5.79, (8.57), 4.42, 5.67, 3.49


----------



## Verack (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 10

Average: 5.72
*
5.18, 5.93, 5.71, 6.06, 5.03, 8.04, (3.92), 6.27, (8.56), 5.99, 4.06, 4.96

This was my best avg ever. First sub-6


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 10:*
5.49, 4.41, (5.95), 5.24, 5.17, 4.86, 4.87, 4.73, 4.20, 5.38, 5.40, (3.53) = *4.97*

Yeah! PB av12!


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 10* Average = *4.15*

1.	4.88	
2.	5.24	
3.	3.43	
4.	5.18	
5.	(6.15)	
6.	4.32	
7.	(2.51)	
8.	3.75	
9.	4.00	
10.	3.56	
11.	4.43	
12.	2.72

I want sub 4.


----------



## janelle (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 10*
6.04, 5.67, 4.93, (8.78), 5.48, 7.57, 5.32, 6.21, 5.76, 4.68, 7.60, (4.27)
Average of 12:* 5.93*
Yay first sub6 ao12


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 10*
5.82, 5.09, 5.40, 6.66, (11.95), 6.36, 5.11, (4.40), 4.96, 4.58, 6.02, 5.07 = 5.51
Well, it's quite decent for me now I guess...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 10*

*Times: *
2.62, 4.96, 3.55, 3.07, 2.22, 4.05, 3.37, 3.33, 3.54, 4.44, 3.88, 3.43

*Average:*
3.53

I graduate! I may come back later when I finish up CLL, because my tiimes will get slower.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 16, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> *Round 10*
> 
> *Times: *
> 2.62, 4.96, 3.55, 3.07, 2.22, 4.05, 3.37, 3.33, 3.54, 4.44, 3.88, 3.43
> ...


 
Wow what method are you using now to get sub4


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 16, 2011)

9.05
9.30
11.97
11.40
6.44
11.09
12.81
9.94
9.68
8.52
10.86
9.46

*average: 10.04*

I'm new to 2x2x2, not a bad average.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 16, 2011)

Round 10

4.47, 5.30, 5.58, 4.65, 3.97, 5.82, 3.96, 5.87, DNF, 3.92, 6.10, 3.81 = *4.96*

Done with Guimond; was trying to practice predicting step 2 during inspection...didn't always work that well as you can see by some of the times...
I'm 99% sure the average would have been faster if I had used Ortega, but I believe Guimond has more potential so I want to try to start getting used to it.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Wow what method are you using now to get sub4


 
Oretga, but influencing some OLL's with CLL


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2011)

Average: 6.23
1.	7.09	
2.	4.20
3.	6.64	
4.	5.04
5.	6.26	
6.	6.05	
7.	7.55	
8.	7.04
9.	(7.76)	
10.	(1.91)	
11.	5.42	
12.	7.05

Getting worse


----------



## David1994 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Guys I am new to this website and am not sure how to create a thread!
If you could helps thanks!


----------



## nitay6669 (Apr 17, 2011)

Session average: 4.67 nitay6669
1. 3.71 
2. 5.31 
3. 3.70 
4. 4.82 
5. 3.79 
6. 5.24 
7. (2.95) 
8. (5.96) 
9. 5.44 
10. 4.82 
11. 5.15 
12. 4.68


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 10*

*6.40*

7.36 6.71 6.21 (8.53) 6.15 7.22 (3.06) 5.50 5.30 7.41 6.88 5.25 

Eh not very good except for the 3.02 XLL skip!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 10 Results*

cuberkid10 *3.53*
AustinReed *4.15*
NSKuber *4.23*
Pro94 *4.28*
LouisCormier *4.4*
nitay6669 *4.67*
uberCuber *4.96*
cubeflip *4.97*
Tissycuber *5.18*
AvidCuber *5.23*
Jedi5412 *5.29*
tres.60 *5.39*
Inf3rn0 *5.45*
CubicNL *5.51*
Verack *5.72*
RubiksNub *5.8*
janelle *5.93*
antoineccantin *6.23*
Tall5001 *6.4*
AvGalen *7.34*
Zane_C *9.43*
danthecuber *10.02*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet

Congratulations to cuberkid10, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 11 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 20 April 2011, 7 pm MST

U' R' F R' F' R F' U
F R' F R2 F U2 F R' U
R2 F R U F' U2 R2 F
U' R F R' U R' F2 U F U'
R F U' F R F' U' R
F R F2 R F' R U2 F2
U2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 F U'
R U F U F2 R' U R U2
F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2
F U F U2 R' U F U2 R2
U2 R2 U F' R' U F R'
U' F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 18, 2011)

4.56, 4.27, 7.01, 6.23, (3.89), 4.10, 4.52, 6.33, 5.31, 4.51, 5.10, (7.07) = 5.19


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 11*
4.78, 8.48, 4.39, 10.52, 10.50, 6.44, 6.98, 6.57, (11.82), (4.27), 6.09, 10.97 = *7.57*.
Very consistent. 
Just started using CLL, so I am kinda bad right now, lol.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 11
5.14

(6.93), (3.70), 4.32, 6.15, 6.38, 5.08, 5.71, 3.82, 4.72, 5.20, 4.75, 5.27

Oh and by the way everyone, I won't be able to post the results for this round on Wednesday so Tall5001 is going to do it, as well as posting new scrambles.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 11

5.28, 6.18, 3.28, 5.78, 6.32, 4.43, 4.48, 4.74, 1.98, 3.39, 1.86, 4.45 = *4.40*

umm wtf


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 11

5.61, 5.60, 4.34, 6.04, 3.35, 6.86, 3.20, 5.46, 3.24, 4.53, 3.92, 6.27

Average: 4.84

A few very well thought out solves in there...but my lanlan is running out of time...Nice average of 5 in there though...3.90!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 11*

Average = 5.12

3.88, 4.48, 5.39, 9.23, 3.34, 6.10, 5.41, 4.57, 4.05, 4.71, (2.61), (DNF)

Almost finished CLL about 10 to go 

Half of them were CLL and most were LBL
9.23 CLL reconition Fail


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2011)

first 2x2 of the day. bad avg


Average: 5.25
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 2.39
Worst Time: 8.81
Individual Times:
1.	4.26	U' R' F R' F' R F' U
2.	6.95	F R' F R2 F U2 F R' U
3.	(8.81)	R2 F R U F' U2 R2 F
4.	5.44	U' R F R' U R' F2 U F U'
5.	2.82	R F U' F R F' U' R
6.	5.91	F R F2 R F' R U2 F2
7.	5.79	U2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 F U'
8.	4.88	R U F U F2 R' U R U2
9.	6.15	F2 R U2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 R2
10.	5.28	F U F U2 R' U F U2 R2
11.	(2.39)	U2 R2 U F' R' U F R'
12.	5.02	U' F' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## Verack (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 11

Average: 5.73

5.92, 5.79, (8.05), 5.33, 6.46, 6.32, (4.64), 5.46, 5.26, 5.29, 5.79, 5.68

lol this avg is 0.01 slower than last time. At least I'm sub-6 now.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 11:*

5.95, 5.13, 4.67, (4.17), 6.19, 4.55, 4.23, 5.80, 4.18, 4.43, (7.19), 5.23 = *5.04*

PB av5 in there: 4.55, 4.23, (5.80), (4.18), 4.43 = 4.40


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

*ROUND 11 RESULTS*
*
Average: 7.96 *
*Standard Deviation: 1.41*

_Best Time: 3.50
Worst Time: 9.81_

Individual Times:
1.	7.72
2.	(9.81)
3.	9.50
4.	6.73
5.	6.61
6.	8.66
7.	8.53
8.	9.36
9.	4.44
10.	9.62
11.	(3.50)
12.	8.42

Comments:
An average average.


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*
Average: 6.35
1-12 - 6.91 6.95 6.59 6.53 5.46 (10.70) 7.86 6.04 5.28 (4.10) 4.87 7.04


----------



## janelle (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*
6.83, 7.29, 7.18, (7.46), 5.65, 5.67, 5.56, 5.48, 3.81, 6.83, (2.69), 7.06
Average of 12: *6.13*
Bad start but made up for it in the end


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 19, 2011)

Average: *4.31*
4.77 (3.13) 4.13 4.15 3.59 4.18 4.66 3.75 4.71 (6.05+) 3.25 5.93+


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11:*

8.35, (13.96), 5.97, 10.17, 6.49, 8.61, 8.82, 6.81, 8.82, (5.86), 6.20, 8.31 = *7.86*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*:

5.10, 4.31, 4.62, 6.35, 3.74, 4.88, 4.28, 5.85, 4.41, 3.82, 2.33, 5.11 = *4.61*


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*

*5.69*

5.94, 6.63, 5.89, 5.47, 6.00, 4.89, (7.60), 6.34, 3.74, 6.08, (2.54), 5.88


----------



## Egide (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*
*
avg:6.64*

10.08, 5.70, 6.56, (13.67), 4.53, 8.00+, 3.99, 5.33, 4.96, 7.28+, (3.65), 5.93


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11*

4.75, (8.37), 3.94, 4.18, (2.84), 4.02, 5.72, 3.84, 3.88, 3.93, 3.65, 6.24 = 4.41


----------



## Krag (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 11:*

*Average: 5.85*

6.63, (8.18), 6.15, 6.48, 5.96, 5.64, 5.01, 6.30, 4.46, (4.41), 5.29, 6.60


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 11*

9.16, 10.39, 8.19, 9.89, 8.58, (14.32), 10.13, 8.70, 5.66, 5.41, (3.88), 9.05 ===>>> *8.52*

2 OLL skips and a PLL skip at the end there. Kind of was sucking in the early solves.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 11*

2.68, 2.78, 2.43, 3.83, 2.45, (5.70), 2.59, 3.90, 2.41, 2.46, (2.17), 2.70

average= *2.82*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 11

5.48, (8.22), 6.15, 6.86, 5.01, 6.73, 4.86, 5.38, 3.35, 4.09, (2.97), 5.67 = *5.35*

Saved it at the end.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 11*

6.00

5.59 6.65 7.33 7.06 6.91 6.27 5.90 6.33 4.31 3.61 (2.77) (8.28)

PB average of 5 4.61 solves 7-11 and 3.56 mean of 3!!!! awesome but sooo close to sub 6 it makes me mad


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 11 : average : 6.20

1. 7.27
2. 5.46
3. 7.03
4. 3.79
5. 7.15
6. 7.70
7. 6.19
8. 2.84
9. 8.40
10. 5.51
11. 3.31
12. 9.82

Hope this is legible lol did it from iPhone


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 11 Results*

1.	Edward_Lin 2.82
2.	NSKuber 4.31
3.	uberCuber 4.40
4.	Pro94 4.41
5.	amostay2004 4.61
6.	AJ Blair 4.84
7.	cubeflip 5.04
8.	Jedi5412 5.12
9.	AvidCuber 5.14
10.	rock1313 5.19
11.	Rpotts 5.25
12.	Inf3rn0 5.35
13.	CubicNL 5.69
14.	Verack 5.73
15.	tres.60 5.85
16.	Tall5001 6.00
17.	janelle 6.13
18. AvGalen 6.16
19.	Bobo11420 6.21
20.	Blablabla 6.35
21.	Tissycuber 6.64
22.	RubiksNub 7.57
23.	Zane_C 7.86
24.	yomaster 7.96 
25.	tozies24 8.52

Sorry no spreadsheet because Avid is out of town!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 12 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 24 April 2011, 7 pm MST
1	L' D F D F2 L' D L'
2	F' D' R' B2 U2 L2 F' L' U2
3	L' B R B2 U' L U F
4	D' L2 B U' R' U L' F2 L2
5	L B' R' B' U2 F' U L' F
6	B2 D F' U F L' F2 U L' U'
7	F2 D' R' D2 L2 B'
8	B' R' B2 D L' F2 L F2 L'
9	R' U' R' B2 D B' L' F U
10	D' L U2 L' F2 L B U2 F'
11	F2 U R F2 L' U2 F U' L' U'
12	F' R F' D B L' U L


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 12 <-- you should probably fix that in the above post, 11 was the last round

4.41, 6.04, 3.51, 5.47, 3.08, 5.34, 4.14, 4.54, 3.21, 3.96, 1.97, 4.74 = *4.24*


EDIT: wtf are those scrambles, that was not what the post said when I started the average...and why the **** would you have L,D,B moves in 2x2 scrambles. What happened to the <R,U,F> scrambles that were in the post when I started?


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2011)

I used prisma scrambles where Avid uses qqtimer scrambles just live with it this round lol and i changed it to round 12 sorry about that


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 12

5.23, 3.28, 6.18, 6.06, 5.13, 6.15, 5.48, 5.98, 6.26, 6.90, 5.98, 4.19 = *5.66*
Not great, not bad.


----------



## janelle (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 12*
5.66, 6.35, 6.32, 6.66, 6.92, 6.27, (5.48), 6.60, 5.81, (7.60), 6.30, 5.78
Average of 12:* 6.27*
Too consistent >.<


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 12*

4.82, 4.19, 3.25, 3.97, 5.39+, 4.66, 4.48, 3.34, 3.47, 4.73, 11.17, 5.95 = *4.50*


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 12*

(5.74), 4.57, 3.78, 3.63, 3.84, 4.69, 5.37, 5.00, (2.98), 5.40, 4.05, 4.15 = *4.45*


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 21, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I used prisma scrambles where Avid uses qqtimer scrambles just live with it this round lol and i changed it to round 12 sorry about that


 
well what I was saying is that, I clicked on the thread instantly when you made your post. When I did so, there were 12 scrambles there that were <R,U,F> scrambles. I did my 12 solves with those scrambles. Then when I made the post and refreshed the thread, your post had changed and suddenly had those <R,U,F,L,B,D> scrambles in it. Why did you edit out the scrambles that had originally been there?


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 21, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> well what I was saying is that, I clicked on the thread instantly when you made your post. When I did so, there were 12 scrambles there that were <R,U,F> scrambles. I did my 12 solves with those scrambles. Then when I made the post and refreshed the thread, your post had changed and suddenly had those <R,U,F,L,B,D> scrambles in it. Why did you edit out the scrambles that had originally been there?


 
Oh those were last weeks scrambles. I copy and pasted and accidentally pressed submit so i guess you saw those then i replaced them with mine scrambles for this week sorry about the confusion!! you might want to redo your average with the new scrambles


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 12_

7.96 7.47 7.14 (4.62) 6.73 6.67 5.93 7.52 5.68 8.56 6.92 (9.79) = *7.06*

_Comment - PLL skip on 4th. _


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 22, 2011)

*round 12 average of 12 11.00 
9.49, 13.13, 9.98, 10.68, 8.00, 9.53, 9.91, 12.51, 11.55, 14.46, 8.70, 14.95*


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 12*
6.21, 5.53, 4.66, 7.08, 4.18, 7.41, (3.78), 5.36, 4.56, (12.21), 6.15, 4.46 = *5.56*
_Got lucky because the CLLs I didn't know were the L and T cases, and 2 times I got a PLL skip with them!_


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Oh those were last weeks scrambles. I copy and pasted and accidentally pressed submit so i guess you saw those then i replaced them with mine scrambles for this week sorry about the confusion!! you might want to redo your average with the new scrambles


 
I'm not entering a worse result because of a mistake you made. 4.24 is my average for this round.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 22, 2011)

I love CLL Sub 5 Average of 12  
have got about 2 more to learn i think

*Round 12*

*Average*= 4.82

4.75, 3.35 ,4.19 ,5.88 ,5.02 ,(DNF) ,4.71 ,4.07 ,3.81 ,6.52 ,(2.69) , 5.90

lucky last was LBL


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 22, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> I'm not entering a worse result because of a mistake you made. 4.24 is my average for this round.


 
so you did the same scrambles 2 weeks in a row?? also i fixed it as fast as i could. Why wouldnt you just redo it with the right scrambles i know if i was in your situtation i would plus you are only cheating your self i really dont care if you redo it but its only to help you not me


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 22, 2011)

Average: 4.05
4.80 3.53 4.15 (4.90) 3.47 (3.46) 4.58 4.27 3.75 4.44 3.63 3.91


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 4.63* 
Statistics for 04-22-2011 21:39:33

Average: 4.63
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 3.33
Worst Time: 6.91
Individual Times:
4.00, 3.50, 4.64, (6.91), 4.47, 4.79, 5.98, (3.33), 4.99, 4.17, 4.85, 4.87

Pretty good, on about 3 solves I didn't know the CLL  Learning more this week


----------



## Verack (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 12

*Average: 6.13*

6.44, 5.54, 5.74, 6.65, (4.92), 7.98, 5.86, 5.27, (8.55), 5.72, 5.87, 6.19

I finally know all cll algs. Just need to practice recognition.


----------



## yomaster (Apr 22, 2011)

*ROUND 12 RESULTS*

*Average: 7.09**
Standard Deviation: 0.79*

_Best Time: 4.54
Worst Time: 9.56_

Individual Times:
1. 6.97
2. 7.91
3. 7.68
4. 7.58'
5. 6.12
6. 7.75
7. (4.54)
8.  5.04
9. 6.69
10. (9.56)
11. 7.72
12. 7.44

Comments:
Another average average.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 12:*

(1.82), 4.05, 4.58, 6.23, 5.10, 5.53, 4.95, 5.01, (9.68), 4.94, 4.98, 6.19 = *5.16*

Uhh.... weird best and worst solves


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 12*

*6.63*

5.93 6.46 5.94 5.61 7.46 (8.59) (5.55) 7.00 6.77 8.11 6.00 7.03

Not very good but i dont care. I have said to my self i will participate in every round of this thread till i graduate not missing one!!


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 12

4.20, 3.91, 3.51, 5.85, 3.29, 5.50, 5.49, 5.86, 5.76, 5.41, 4.86, 4.34

Average: 4.88

 Started out strong, then failed at life...


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 12*
3.01, 3.55, 7.53, 2.83, 3.57, 3.29, 3.70, 3.52, 3.13, 6.50, 2.98, 3.95 = 3.72 

YUS!


----------



## Egide (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 12
*avg:5.52 *


5.42, 5.05, 7.53, 7.73, 4.27, 4.61, 4.84, 5.51, (3.54), 5.78, 4.07, (7.94)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 11*
*6.16*
6.75 7.96 6.47 5.94 5.71 6.05 4.93 5.69 6.43 5.71 3.15 8.96

*Round 12*
*6.83*
6.58 5.78 6.93 4.90 6.69 7.90 8.30 8.36 6.61 6.77 7.83 4.55


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

Sorry for being late, I was spending time with family and forgot about it.

*Round 12 Results*

AustinReed *3.72*
NSKuber *4.05*
uberCuber *4.24*
Pro94 *4.45*
amostay2004 *4.5*
LouisCormier *4.63*
Jedi5412 *4.82*
AJ Blair *4.88*
cubeflip *5.16*
Tissycuber *5.52*
RubiksNub *5.56*
Inf3rno *5.66*
Verack *6.13*
janelle *6.27*
Tall5001 *6.63*
AvGalen *6.83*
James Ludlow *7.06*
yomaster *7.09*
guinepigs rock *11.00*


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round 13 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 27 April 2011, 7 pm MST

U R F R2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R' U'
U2 F' U F' U' R2 U' R' F' R' U'
F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R' F' U' R' U'
U2 F R' U F U' F2 R' U R' U'
U F R F2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U'
R U R2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U'
F2 U2 R F' U2 R U F2 U R2 U'
F R' U F' U' F U2 R2 F R' U'
F2 U' R' U2 R U' F R2 U2 R2 U'
F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
R' F R' U F' R F' R2 U' R2 U'
F R U' R F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 26, 2011)

Average: *4.46*
4.30 4.46 4.28 (3.46) 5.43 4.16 4.15 4.86 3.59 3.90 (6.02) 5.44
AAARGGGHHH! F*cking crappy scrambles(


----------



## janelle (Apr 26, 2011)

*Round 13*
(8.29), 5.67, 5.65, 5.94, (5.21), 6.80, 5.33, 5.61, 5.28, 5.37, 5.90, 6.27
Average of 12: *5.78*
Wow so many 5s. New pb


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow: Round 13_

8.34 7.57 7.32 (5.78) 6.73 7.07 6.92 6.86 6.21 8.13 7.14 (8.38) = *7.23*

_Comment - a bit of a sorry ending._


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 26, 2011)

_*Round 13*_

4.20, 4.21, 4.80, 4.11, 4.06, 4.94, (7.33), 3.64, 4.92, 5.37, 3.67, 3.71 = Average: 4.40

Crappy Scrambles. Almost 5.00+ free

Overall Preety Impressed


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 13: LouisCormier - 5.29* 
Statistics for 04-26-2011 20:33:36

Average: 5.29
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 4.24
Worst Time: 6.82
Individual Times:
(4.24), 5.78, 4.28, 4.79, 6.05, 6.65, 5.38, 4.57, 5.14, 5.60, (6.82), 4.65


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 13:*

4.84, 5.05, 3.50, 4.39, 4.01, 5.26, 4.92, 5.15, 4.46, 4.19, (5.66), (3.23) = *4.58*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 27, 2011)

4.76, 5.31, 4.98, 4.87, 4.55, 6.06, 5.69, 4.91, 3.78, 4.20, 4.27, 6.47 = *4.96*

most of the scrambles were pretty hard


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 13*

(3.00), 4.66, 4.16, 3.97, 5.73, 5.51, 4.86, 4.27, 4.59, 3.35, (11.91), 4.04 = 4.51


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 13*

*6.59*

5.41 6.36 6.05 6.19 5.31 5.75 (10.44) 8.33 (4.94) 6.40 9.02 7.09

Slow turning average of 12 i have figured im going to fast for my cube so if i slow turn i get better times. The 10,9,and 8 are all because i was trying to use bobo11420's antisure but kept messing up i like my 2 gen better!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 13 Results*

Jedi5412 *4.4*
NSKuber *4.46*
Pro94 *4.51*
cubeflip *4.58*
amostay2004 *4.96*
LouisCormier *5.29*
janelle *5.78*
Tall5001 *6.59*
James Ludlow *7.23*


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 01 May 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U2 F R' U2 F2 R2 F'
U R' U2 F U2 F U' F2 U
R2 F2 U2 F U R2 F' R F2
U2 F2 U' R U2 F'
R' F R' U F2 R' U R U2
F U F R2 U2 F R U
F U F R' U2 F U' F R'
R F2 U F' U R' U R2 U2
F R F R' F U' R2
F U' F R2 F' R' F2 U R
U' R' U' F2 U R U2 F' R' U2
F U' F2 U R2 F' U F' U'


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 14

3.52, 3.68, 5.47, 5.10, 4.68, 3.67, 4.83, 5.73, 4.78, 5.31, 5.01, 4.63

Average: 4.77


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14*

Average = 4.66 

4.27, 5.12, 4.70, (3.32), 4.15, 5.20, 4.39, 4.11, 5.30, 4.22, 5.14, 6.07

Alright I guess lots of 5's in there, just wasn't in the mood today


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14*
4.82, 4.37, 5.59, 3.98, 4.17, (6.59), 6.48, 4.69, 4.53, (3.49), 5.82, 5.87 = *5.03*.
_Either really lucky, or I have improved a lot and I just didn't notice. 90% sure it's the former._


----------



## cy2169 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14:*

5.38, 4.08, 5.56, (3.43), 4.42, 5.49, 6.77, (9.94), 4.18, 4.04, 5.81, 4.85 = *5.06*

EDIT: Yay for lanlan


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 14*

3.64, (3.37), 3.71, 4.48, 5.12, 4.56, 5.18, 5.36, (6.77), 3.68, 4.72, 3.89 = *4.43*

Start was good, counting 3 5s


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome!
Average: *3.80*
3.44 (6.91) 3.71 3.71 3.02 3.15 4.16 3.88 4.50 (2.61) 4.38 4.02


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 14
Average of 12 10. 70
7.56, 8.85, 13.35, 9.89, 8.52, 13.56, 14.31, 13.71, 8.11, 5.64, 9.09, 15.73


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 14: LouisCormier- 4.94*

Statistics for 04-28-2011 19:18:28

Cube: Black Lanlan
Average: 4.94
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 3.82
Worst Time: 7.26
Individual Times:
3.95, 6.60, (7.26), 5.04, 4.07, 4.44, 4.40, 5.42, (3.82), 4.07, 4.12, 7.25

Too many cases where I didn't know the CLL...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 14

6.22, (8.01), 5.85, 6.26, 5.05, 5.53, 7.03, 5.86, (2.90), 4.81, 5.06, 5.46 = *5.71*

Didn't start great but ended well.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 14*

*7.00*

7.78 6.40 6.05 7.06 5.41 8.52 7.69 6.19 (8.65) (4.71) 7.81 7.09

Haha wow what ever just didnt warm up enough


----------



## Egide (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 12*
*avg12:5.23 * 

5.17, 5.01, 3.82, 4.35, 5.77, 5.37, 4.87, 6.14, (7.98), 5.93, 5.87, (3.51)


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

Tissycuber said:


> *Round 12*


 We are in Round 14...

Round 14
5.34

6.40, 5.84, 6.18, 5.49, 5.86, 3.70, 5.33, (6.81), (2.78), 5.07, 3.85, 5.67


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 14
4.75, 4.05, 5.27, 2.78, 4.58, 4.47, 5.72, 4.68, 4.66, 5.56, 4.66, 4.47 = 4.72


----------



## janelle (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 14*
6.18, 5.88, 5.90, 5.95, 6.48, (7.19), 6.00, 6.67, 5.80, (4.56), 6.27, 6.44
Average of 12: *6.15*


----------



## rock1313 (May 1, 2011)

5.12, 6.56, 6.58, 7.13, 6.38, 4.96, 4.35, (7.41), 4.16, (2.38), 6.97, 5.17 = 5.74


----------



## Zane_C (May 1, 2011)

*Round 14:*

(3.98), 7.99, 17.84, 10.79, 15.62, 4.79, (34.19), 9.24, 5.64, 4.90, 5.23, 4.82 = *8.69*


----------



## Verack (May 1, 2011)

Round 14

Average: 5.35

5.06, 6.22, 4.96, 3.85, 5.72, (6.86), 4.42, 6.51, (3.54), 5.80, 5.60, 5.37


----------



## Egide (May 1, 2011)

*Round 14*
avg:5.47 


6.21, (10.63), 4.46, 4.09, 4.59, (3.14), 6.75, 5.46, 4.87, 4.48, 4.30, 6.61


----------



## nitay6669 (May 2, 2011)

round 14

Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Current Average of 12: 4.65
Best Time: 3.59
Worst Time: 5.69
Standard Deviation: 0.6 (12.6%)

1. 5.37 
2. 5.27 
3. 3.92 
4. (3.59) 
5. (5.69) 
6. 4.32 
7. 4.90 
8. 4.01 
9. 4.48 
10. 3.78 
11. 5.16 
12. 5.27 

kinda good for me...
sadly my avg at israel open was 4.01 ><


----------



## NSKuber (May 2, 2011)

Hey, what's about next round? It's Monday today!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 2, 2011)

*Round 14 Results*

NSKuber *3.8*
Pro94 *4.43*
nitay6669 *4.65*
Jedi5412 *4.66*
Engberg91 *4.72*
AJ Blair *4.77*
LouisCormier *4.94*
RubiksNub *5.03*
cy1269 *5.06*
AvidCuber *5.34*
Verack *5.35*
Tissycuber *5.47*
Inf3rn0 *5.71*
rock1313 *5.74*
janelle *6.15*
Tall5001 *7.0*
Zane_C *8.69*
guinepigs rock *10.7*
Sorry for being late again, this is quite a busy time for me and cubing/visiting the forum/remembering to do this thread isn't a big priority at the moment. But now I'm just making excuses, so I'll just say that I'll try not to let it happen again.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 2, 2011)

*Round 15 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 04 May 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U' F R2 F U2 R' F' U R U'
R' F U2 F U' F U F' U R' U'
F' R F2 R F' R2 U2 R' F' R' U'
F R2 U2 R U2 F R2 F U2 R' U'
F' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F' U R2 U'
R F2 R F' U2 F' R F U' R' U'
F R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F U R' U'
U2 R F R2 F2 U R2 U F2 R' U'
F R' F R U R2 U' R U' R' U'
R2 F R' F2 U' R U R' U R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
R' U R' F' R F R' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## NSKuber (May 2, 2011)

Average: 4.12
3.84 4.61 4.16 3.75 4.25 (5.46) 3.80 3.25 3.81 4.56 (2.88) 5.21


----------



## Pro94 (May 2, 2011)

*Round 15*

3.94, 2.78, 4.13, 3.50, (2.66), 3.65, 3.88, 4.07, 3.93, (6.63), 4.22, 3.87 = *3.80*

lucky scrambles


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15*

Average = 4.30

3.99, 4.46, (2.89), 3.93, 3.68, 4.46, 4.79, 4.06, 5.45, (5.96), 3.36, 4.83

Typical average, although had a 3.87 Average of 5 in there 

Kinda angry about the two 5.00+


----------



## janelle (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15*
5.93, 4.41, (7.02), 5.83, 5.69, 6.24, 5.87, 5.91, 5.10, 6.68, (3.47[pbl skip]), 5.96
Average of 12: *5.76*
Slowly getting better


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 3, 2011)

Round 15

5.32, (6.68), 6.11, 5.02, 5.26, 5.40, 5.54, 5.04, 4.70, 5.77, (3.38), 4.55 = *5.27*


----------



## RubiksNub (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15*
6.47, 6.29, 6.24, 4.35, 4.52, (7.72), 5.78, 7.34, (3.82), 6.46, 3.95, 6.51 = *5.79*.


----------



## AvGalen (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15*
*6.82*
8.61 5.94 6.44 4.03 5.68 7.27 8.19 8.11 6.30 7.47 5.81 7.02

*Round 14*
*7.23*
7.28 4.80 12.44 4.43 6.22 8.81 7.53 13.30 6.56 5.61 6.69 6.41

*Round 13*
*7.07*
9.88 6.06 8.56 5.94 5.88 7.11 7.56 5.77 6.38 5.86 7.43 10.22


----------



## Verack (May 3, 2011)

Round 15

*Average: 5.72*

5.64, 5.75, 6.96, 5.72, 4.11, 5.95, 6.92, 6.90, (3.87), (7.50), 5.16, 4.09


----------



## amostay2004 (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15*

7.11+, 3.81, 6.43, 4.82, 4.08, 4.36, 4.00, 3.83, 3.19, 4.69, 2.75, 3.80 = *4.30*


----------



## nitay6669 (May 3, 2011)

Statistics for 2x2x2 Cube:

Current Average of 12: 4.72
Best Time: 2.66
Worst Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (18.1%)

1. 4.53 
2. 4.04 
3. (DNF) 
4. 4.08 
5. 4.98 
6. 5.36 
7. 6.80 
8. 5.24 
9. 4.19 
10. 4.05 
11. (2.66) 
12. 3.97 
not bad at all...


----------



## LouisCormier (May 3, 2011)

*Round 15: LouisCormier- 5.00*

Statistics for 05-03-2011 17:19:02

Average: 5.00
Standard Deviation: 0.73
Best Time: 3.81
Worst Time: 7.23
Individual Times:
4.55, 5.45, 5.71, 4.35, (7.23), 5.49, 4.75, 6.78, (3.81), 4.07, 4.17, 4.65


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 4, 2011)

Round 15 was bad. 
Average 12.60
13.66, 9.79, 12.17, 14.94, 11.00, 13.25, 17.57, 11.75, 16.75, 12.89, 9.77, 8.14


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 4, 2011)

5.38, 6.19, 3.12, 6.78, 3.56, 3.32, 5.16, 5.43, 5.18, 6.23, 3.46, 4.02 = *4.79*

Amazing for me.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 15*

*6.37*

5.19 6.02 5.61 6.55 (4.63) 6.97 5.75 6.27 6.16 (8.16) 8.11 7.09

Awesome start the end ruined it though! :-( had a 5.61 average of 5! o well I am now using my V cube 2 that i just got and its amazing!!! New main 2x2!


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (May 5, 2011)

Nothing scramble should solve in less than 7 moves and not 3-4. Its getting ridiculous and change the rules is easy to correct. I only give my opinion. 

If WCA make a fewest move challenge I could beat everyone.






No delegate has a return wca generosity to me. This world does'nt seem to realize that I have greatly assisted the return of the cube.

I'm a cuber without championship


----------



## AvidCuber (May 5, 2011)

*Round 15 Results*

Pro94 *3.8*
NSKuber *4.12*
amostay2004 *4.3*
Jedi5412 *4.3*
nitay6669 *4.72*
RyanReese09 *4.79*
LouisCormier *5.00*
Inf3rn0 *5.27*
janelle *5.76*
RubiksNub *5.79*
Tall5001 *6.37*
AvGalen *6.82*
guinepigs rock *12.6*


----------



## AvidCuber (May 5, 2011)

*Round 16 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 08 May 2011, 7 pm

U R' F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
R F U' F R' F2 R' F U' R' U'
U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' F U R' U'
F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R' F U R' U'
U2 F U2 R' U R' F2 R2 U R2 U'
F2 R' F R' F' U F' U2 F2 R' U'
F' U R F U R2 U2 R' U R' U'
U2 R U' R F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U'
U' F2 U' R U2 R' F R U R' U'
R U2 F U F' R U R' F' R' U'
F2 U2 R' F R' U F2 R F' R' U'
F' R U R2 U2 F2 U' F U F' U'


----------



## Hershey (May 5, 2011)

*Round 16:*

8.54, (6.94), 8.30, 7.23, 7.73, 9.53, 7.10, 9.07, 8.70, (10.39), 10.10, 8.67
avg12: 8.50


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

Avid you put my times at 5.72 not 6.37! Wait no you have me 2 times on the results!


----------



## sa11297 (May 5, 2011)

Round 14
ortega
7.48 avg of 12

7.280, DNF(8.000), 8.050, 9.660, 8.060, 5.780, 7.090, 7.210, 4.190, 7.690, 7.110, 6.880


----------



## janelle (May 5, 2011)

*Round 16*
6.59, (7.56), 6.84, 5.34, 7.40, 6.98, 5.75, 5.55, 6.40, 5.03, 6.38, (4.98)
Average of 12:* 6.23*


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

6.38, 3.34, 4.61, 3.46, 6.52, 5.90, 6.13, 3.88, 4.15, 4.95, 3.87, 6.11 = *4.94*.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 5, 2011)

*Round 16*
(8.76)
4.85
5.25
5.07
5.32
5.97
5.96
6.87
6.03
5.54
5.11
(3.25)
=
*5.60*.
_Not that good._


----------



## NSKuber (May 5, 2011)

Average: *4.00*
4.18 4.40 (2.80) 4.52 3.31 3.69 4.44 3.56 5.21 (6.27) 3.30 3.41
Damn 2 5+'s...


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 5, 2011)

Round 16
5.65, 5.67, 5.45, 5.30, 5.71, 5.13, (6.19), (4.73), 5.29, 5.40, 5.80, 5.56, = *5.49*
All counting solves are 5s, pretty consistent.


----------



## Pro94 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 16
*
4.76, 5.71, 3.95, 3.81, 4.77, 5.18, 3.96, 4.26, (8.91), 7.34, 5.08, (3.32) = *4.88*


----------



## cubeflip (May 6, 2011)

*Round 16:*

(2.30), 5.34, 5.05, 4.30, 5.38, 5.59, (7.40), 5.19, 3.72, 4.59, 4.69, 5.16 = *4.90*


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 6, 2011)

*Round 16*

Average= 4.39

3.39, (6.61), 3.87, 5.45, 5.33, 4.19, 4.95, 4.97, 3.94, 4.29, (2.34)

Very weird so many 3's and so many 5's 
Havent cubed the whole day so that probally explains it


----------



## LouisCormier (May 6, 2011)

*Round 16: LouisCormier - 4.66*

Statistics for 05-06-2011 07:52:05
Cube: Lanlan
Average: 4.66
Standard Deviation: 0.48
Best Time: 3.66
Worst Time: 6.98
Individual Times:
5.47, (3.66), 4.62, 4.26, 4.73, 4.27, 5.66, 4.74, 4.09, (6.98), 4.00, 4.79

Nice


----------



## Deluchie (May 6, 2011)

*Round 16: Connor DeLuca - 7.52*

Times: 6.47, 4.93, 10.17, 7.80, 7.89, 8.31, 8.05, 8.06, 6.60, 5.98, 8.96, 7.06 

Nothing special, last average of 12 was 7.3x. So, if anything it was below average.


----------



## RaresB (May 7, 2011)

5.20, 5.56, (5.99), 5.21, 5.32, (3.25), 4.84, 4.94, 3.41, 5.37, 5.45, 4.82 = 5.01 so close to sub 5.
Ortega
no sup-5.99 good


----------



## Verack (May 8, 2011)

Round 16

*Average: 5.51*

4.65, 4.72, 5.98, (8.91), 4.82, 5.98, 5.09, 6.86, 5.97, (3.83), 5.51, 5.49


----------



## emolover (May 8, 2011)

Average: *5.89*

5.73, 5.71, 3.55, 4.74, 5.60, 7.14, 5.25, 5.71, 6.31, 6.80, 7.26, 5.90

That sucked...


----------



## Tall5001 (May 8, 2011)

*Round 16*

*6.20*

5.65 6.19 7.02 (4.47) 6.41 (7.19) 6.11 6.27 5.84 6.63 5.97 5.86

Not bad though i did warm up and first solves were a 5.01 average of 5 and 5.77 average of 12 so idk why i couldnt do it again after i am warmed up


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

I was suppose to be round 17 39 minutes ago.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> I was suppose to be round 17 39 minutes ago.


 No, there are still ~20 minutes to go, because I'm on mountain time and I also say MST in all my posts ^.^

But I'll just post the results now because if I wait I'll probably forget. I don't think people will mind.

Hence:

*Round 16 Results*

NSKuber *4.00*
Jedi5412 *4.39*
LouisCormier *4.66*
Pro94 *4.88*
cubeflip *4.9*
RyanReese09 *4.94*
pwnAge *5.01*
Inf3rn0 *5.49*
Verack *5.51*
RubiksNub *5.6*
emolover *5.89*
Tall5001 *6.2*
janelle *6.23*
sa11297 *7.48*
Deluchie *7.52*
Hershey *8.5*


----------



## AvidCuber (May 9, 2011)

*Round 17 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 11 May 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U2 R U'
F R F2 R U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U'
F R' U2 F U2 F' U F R F' U'
U2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U R F2 R' U'
F2 U2 R' F' U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
F' R2 U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U R' U'
R F U' F U' F U2 R' F2 R' U'
F U R' U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R2 U'
F2 U2 R' F' U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U'
R2 U' F U F2 U F2 R' U' R' U'
R U R' U F R2 U' R U R' U'
U' R2 U' F' R' U2 R F' U2 R' U'


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Nothing scramble should solve in less than 7 moves and not 3-4. Its getting ridiculous and change the rules is easy to correct. I only give my opinion.
> 
> If WCA make a fewest move challenge I could beat everyone. No delegate has a return wca generosity to me. This world does'nt seem to realize that I have greatly assisted the return of the cube.
> 
> I'm a cuber without championship


 
Scrambles are random state and most will require 7 moves or more (11 is the maximum needed). Although it is theoretically possible that a 3 move scramble will happen this isn't very likely. There is a very good reason that the best and worst solve are removed from an average of 3/5. This has been discussed very often and the current rules are the result.

WCA DOES have a fewest move challenge and it is for 3x3x3 because LOTS of people would find an optimal result for 2x2x2 in very little time. So you wouldn't beat everyone, you would get the same result as them. Because of this, 2x2x2 fmc never became an official event. But if you think you can find a FMC solution within 15 seconds inspection time AND perform it fast you have a good chance to beat everyone....but I don't think you can. The only way for you to prove me wrong is to come to a competition and become " a cuber WITH a championship". Nothing is stopping you from registering for one of hundreds of competitions every year. THAT is where real results are generated and real fame can be earned. You have said before that you will come to a WCA comp this year. Have you decided which one?

I don't see how you have greatly assisted the return of the cube. Please explain. Your videos have certainly not helped (just stop posting them please, nobody likes watching them) and the Guimond method (for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3) have not proven to be fast enough methods compared to other methods.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I don't see how you have greatly assisted the return of the cube. *(just stop posting them please, nobody likes watching them)*


 
Guilty.


----------



## Hershey (May 9, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> No, there are still ~20 minutes to go, because I'm on mountain time and I also say MST in all my posts ^.^
> 
> But I'll just post the results now because if I wait I'll probably forget. I don't think people will mind.
> 
> ...


 
Damn I'm stupid. I am slow.
I......................
am a horrible cuber.


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> No, there are still ~20 minutes to go, because I'm on mountain time and I also say MST in all my posts ^.^


 
Oh... sorry.




Hershey said:


> Damn I'm stupid. I am slow.
> I......................
> am a horrible cuber.


 
How do you average that if you get like 18 averages on 3x3?


----------



## Hershey (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> How do you average that if you get like 18 averages on 3x3?


 
And how do I get such fast averages in OH for someone who solves a 3x3 in about 18 seconds? 
lolz I really have no idea actually.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

"Sub27" OH and 18 seconds 2h isn't really all that weird. Nor is it fast.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 9, 2011)

Round 17
5.31, 5.42, 6.14, 5.92, (6.65), 5.73, 5.24, (4.15), 5.73, 6.04, 5.69, 4.73 = *5.59*


----------



## RaresB (May 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> "Sub27" OH and 18 seconds 2h isn't really all that weird. Nor is it fast.


 
I agree that it isn't all that weird but It is quite fast. Sure it's not sub 10 but 18 seconds can hold it's ground


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

Hershey said:


> And how do I get such fast averages in OH for someone who solves a 3x3 in about 18 seconds?
> lolz I really have no idea actually.


 
Do you have any video's of you doing OH? Do you know your Oll's?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I agree that it isn't all that weird but It is quite fast. Sure it's not sub 10 but 18 seconds can hold it's ground


 
He's talking about his OH times being fast, not his 333


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

*Round 17*

OMG I graduated 

Average= 3.94

3.75, 4.48, 3.23, (2.13), 3.92, (5.19), 3.47, 4.15, 4.37, 3.10, 4.56, 4.43

Might still paticipate since i wasn't using a stackmat


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> How do you average that if you get like 18 averages on 3x3?


 
Guess the principal doesnt matter 

Im averaging 25 with 2H and over a minute with OH 
and yet im sub 4 on 2x2


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> *Round 17*
> 
> OMG I graduated
> 
> ...


 
At one point I remember your sig saying you have only been cubing for 3 months... WTF.

You should learn full EG and be a beast at 2x2.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> At one point I remember your sig saying you have only been cubing for 3 months... WTF.
> 
> You should learn full EG and be a beast at 2x2.


 
lol I practically have given up becoming sub 20 in 3x3 so the only thing i work on is megaminx and 2x2 

Think ive been cubing like 5.xx months now


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lol I practically have given up becoming sub 20 in 3x3 so the only thing i work on is megaminx and 2x2
> 
> Think ive been cubing like 5.xx months now


 
What do you get for megaminx?


----------



## Tall5001 (May 9, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I don't see how you have greatly assisted the return of the cube. Please explain. Your videos have certainly not helped (*just stop posting them please, nobody likes watching them*) and the Guimond method (for 2x2x2 and 3x3x3) have not proven to be fast enough methods compared to other methods.


 
Totally agree with the videos but i do think that the 2x2 method is fast because Odder or Oscar is sub 4 with Guimond on 2x2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 9, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Totally agree with the videos but i do think that the 2x2 method is fast because Odder or Oscar is sub 4 with Guimond on 2x2


 
He said compared to other methods. He never said they were slow, just not as fast.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> What do you get for megaminx?


 
Only started practicing megaminx but i average about 3 min 30 seconds


----------



## NSKuber (May 9, 2011)

This is curse!
Average: *4.00*
4.53 4.05 3.56 (2.69) 3.75 4.66 3.43 3.84 3.97 (DNF) 3.93 4.25


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> This is curse!
> Average: *4.00*
> 4.53 4.05 3.56 (2.69) 3.75 4.66 3.43 3.84 3.97 (DNF) 3.93 4.25


 
do u use stackmat for this?


----------



## NSKuber (May 9, 2011)

Yes, of course, now it's hard to me NOT to use stackmat when solving anything


----------



## RubiksNub (May 9, 2011)

*Round 17*
4.34, 4.68, (6.77), 3.93, 5.71, 4.70, 5.70, (3.93), 5.15, 5.70, 5.81, 5.88 = *5.16*.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 9, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> Yes, of course, now it's hard to me NOT to use stackmat when solving anything


 
Lol since i keep using my keyboard i have trouble with letting go the cube


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

*Thats more like it!*

Average of 12: *4.90*

4.78, 5.70, 5.96, 3.99, 4.55, 4.94, 3.70, 4.67, 3.27, 6.23, 8.06, 4.53

I did a Pi orientation instead of a H orientation on the 6.23. Major lockup on the "lines" PBLL for the 8.06.

Overall a good average, certainly much better then my previous average. Lots of sub 6's!!!




NSKuber said:


> This is curse!
> Average: *4.00*
> 4.53 4.05 3.56 (2.69) 3.75 4.66 3.43 3.84 3.97 (DNF) 3.93 4.25


 
HAAA!!!


----------



## yomaster (May 9, 2011)

*ROUND 17*
(4.37), 5.25, 6.73, 6.75, 7.10, 7.54, 7.64, 8.37, 8.70, 8.86, 9.14, (10.71) = *7.60*


----------



## LouisCormier (May 10, 2011)

*Round 17: LouisCormier - 4.19*
Statistics for 05-09-2011 20:29:03

Average: 4.19
Standard Deviation: 0.72
Best Time: 1.92
Worst Time: 6.08
Individual Times:
4.46, 2.28, 4.99, (1.92), 4.65, 4.50, 4.49, 4.23, 3.53, 3.70, 5.09, (6.08)

Epic win average with 1.92 full step


----------



## Tall5001 (May 10, 2011)

Round 17

*6.40*

7.02 6.18 6.59 6.77 5.47 7.08 6.25 5.43 8.02 (8.53) (4.93) 5.15

Eh not great but not bad


----------



## AvidCuber (May 10, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> *Round 17*
> 
> OMG I graduated
> 
> ...


 This is a race to sub-4 and you have to get 3 rounds sub-4 in a row to graduate...take a look at the spreadsheet. Unless someone is very much mistaken, I don't think you've graduated.



NSKuber said:


> This is curse!
> Average: *4.00*
> 4.53 4.05 3.56 (2.69) 3.75 4.66 3.43 3.84 3.97 (DNF) 3.93 4.25


 Ah, I hate it when that happens. Better luck next time!


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 10, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> This is a race to sub-4 and you have to get 3 rounds sub-4 in a row to graduate...take a look at the spreadsheet. Unless someone is very much mistaken, I don't think you've graduated.



Aww that means ill be here for ages XP

But im going to use a stackmat from now on so ill probally be getting 4.5x averages


----------



## Hershey (May 10, 2011)

*Round 17:*

7.79, (3.31), (9.65), 6.74, 9.50, 8.65, 7.94, 8.91, 8.24, 8.45, 7.20, 6.88
avg12: 8.03


----------



## RaresB (May 11, 2011)

4.86, 4.96, 4.96, 4.08, 5.84, 5.58, 4.75, 4.41, 2.80, 4.68, 4.95, 4.81 = *4.80* Finally sub 5 avg of 12


----------



## AvidCuber (May 12, 2011)

*Round 17 Results*

Jedi5412 *3.94*
Pro94 *3.99*
NSKuber *4.00*
LouisCormier *4.19*
pwnAge *4.8*
emolover *4.9*
RubiksNub *5.16*
Inf3rno *5.59*
Tall5001 *6.4*
yomaster *7.6*
Hershey *8.03*
Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## AvidCuber (May 12, 2011)

*Round 18 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 15 May 2011, 7 pm MST

U F' U2 F' U2 R U R U2 R' U'
U R2 F' U' F U2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
U2 R' U2 F' U' F R2 F U2 R' U'
F R F' U F' R2 F R U' R' U'
R2 F2 U F' U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U'
R' U' R2 U' R U2 F U2 F' R' U'
R F' R F2 R' F' U2 F U R' U'
F' R2 F U' R' F R U2 F' R' U'
F2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U' F R' U'
F' U F R' F U F2 R2 U2 R2 U'
F2 R' F2 U R' U2 F' R' U R' U'
R' U' R2 F R' U R2 U' F' R' U'


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 12, 2011)

round 18
bad average of 12 11.64
11.17, 13.40, 12.58, 5.96, 13.98, 13.49, 17.57, 11.03, 6.86, 8.08, 8.23, 17.55


----------



## Tall5001 (May 12, 2011)

*Round 18*

*5.95*

6.40 6.55 7.93 (4.44) 5.36 6.40 5.47 4.72 5.16 (8.11) 5.40 6.11

YES 2 race to sub X times met this week! sub 20 and sub 6!!! maybe i can keep this up!


----------



## NSKuber (May 12, 2011)

Average: 3.91
3.56 (5.69) (2.75) 3.84 3.86 4.36 3.88 3.80 2.97 3.83 4.75 4.22


----------



## LouisCormier (May 12, 2011)

*Round 18: LouisCormier - 4.37
*
Statistics for 05-12-2011 07:01:34

Average: 4.37
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 2.64
Worst Time: 7.04
Individual Times:
4.35, 4.34, 4.93, 4.67, 4.50, 3.52, 4.54, 4.32, (2.64), 4.23, 4.27, (7.04)

Nice average, pretty consistent!


----------



## RubiksNub (May 12, 2011)

Average: *4.98*
Standard Deviation: 0.51
Best Time: 3.83
Worst Time: 7.72
Individual Times:
1.	4.52
2.	4.56
3.	4.66
4.	5.00
5.	(7.72)
6.	5.03
7.	5.65
8.	6.11
9.	4.05
10.	4.94
11.	5.27
12.	(3.83)


----------



## Pro94 (May 12, 2011)

*Round 17*
3.80, 3.48, 4.04, (2.45), 3.70, 3.77, (29.60), 3.60, 4.10, 3.97, 5.27, 4.21 = *3.99*

*Round 18*
3.47, 2.92, 3.88, 4.70, 3.47, 3.88, 3.15, 4.23, (2.45), (6.19), 3.41, 3.32 = *3.64*


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2011)

Average: 4.47

2.66[PLL skip], 7.61, 5.92, 2.71[PLL skip], 5.30, 3.40[PLL skip], 2.94[PLL skip], 4.98, 4.30, 5.63, 6.66, 2.91[PLL skip]

What a lucky and very inconsistent average. .02 from being my fastest average of 12.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 13, 2011)

Round 18

4.26, 6.00, (9.72), 5.03, 8.76, (3.28), 6.73, 5.07, 5.25, 5.40, 5.37, 5.41 = *5.72*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Average: 4.47
> 
> 2.66[PLL skip], 7.61, 5.92, 2.71[PLL skip], 5.30, 3.40[PLL skip], 2.94[PLL skip], 4.98, 4.30, 5.63, 6.66, 2.91[PLL skip]
> 
> What a lucky and very inconsistent average. .02 from being my fastest average of 12.



5 PLL skips WTF!!!


----------



## Gredore (May 13, 2011)

*Round 18
*
8.10

1. 8.48 
2. 9.36 
3. 8.11 
4. 6.67 
5. 8.74 
6. (9.45) 
7. 7.99 
8. 7.82 
9. 8.94 
10. 7.63 
11. (5.08)
12. 7.29 

My first time on the race to sub 4 forum and i got 8.10 no matter


----------



## emolover (May 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> 5 PLL skips WTF!!!


 Yea... I usually average like two or three per average of 12.


Gredore said:


> My first time on the race to sub 4 forum and i got 8.10 no matter


 Welcome the race.


----------



## Hershey (May 13, 2011)

*Round 18:*
9.50, 9.34, (5.24), 5.37, 7.21, 10.19, 6.79, (10.94), 6.73, 6.36, 6.51, 7.34
avg12: 7.53


----------



## Gredore (May 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Welcome the race.


 
Thanks


----------



## sa11297 (May 14, 2011)

Round 18
7.40, 6.93, 6.30, 7.33, 5.91, 6.75, 6.97, DNF(8.000), (5.63), 7.16, 6.47, 7.21

Average was 6.84. Next will be under 6.5
6.84


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

*Round 18:*

5.83, 7.53, 5.03, 4.71, (9.42), (3.41), 8.20, 7.43, 5.91, 5.35, 7.91, 7.99 = 6.59 

_Comment: Full CLL, what of it?_


----------



## APdRF (May 14, 2011)

*Round 18--> APdRF--> 6.18*

Average of 12: 6.14 [SD= 1.28]
6.11, 6.80, 6.62, 5.73, 5.42, (3.34), 4.25, 7.69, 5.50, 6.18, (7.97), 7.07

Pretty good!


----------



## yomaster (May 14, 2011)

*ROUND 18*

(3.95), 6.34, 4.81, 5.39, 5.91, 4.74, 6.86, 6.77, 6.73, (7.30), 5.97, 7.23 = *6.08*

Very lucky solves; Lots of PLL skips; My best average in this race!


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 14, 2011)

5.11, 5.36, 7.52, (4.97), 7.40, 8.31, 7.03, (8.56+), 5.90, 8.25, 6.97, 6.05 = 6.79 
*sigh* I just want sub-6 for now


----------



## AustinReed (May 14, 2011)

I am making a glorious return:
5.38, 3.28, 3.52, 2.57, 4.09, 4.21, 3.67, 3.93, 3.02, 3.81, 3.97, 4.39 = *3.79*

One more week..


----------



## AvidCuber (May 14, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> I am making a glorious return:
> 5.38, 3.28, 3.52, 2.57, 4.09, 4.21, 3.67, 3.93, 3.02, 3.81, 3.97, 4.39 = *3.79*
> 
> One more week..


 Ah, sorry, the 3 rounds where you get sub-4 averages can't be more than 2 rounds apart each.


----------



## Xishem (May 15, 2011)

Round 18

3.44, 5.89, 4.42, 5.68, 4.45, 4.39, 10.60, 5.53, 6.12, 5.97, 6.39+, 4.40 = *5.32*


----------



## janelle (May 15, 2011)

*Round 17*
5.32, 6.39, 5.84, (4.74), 6.38, 6.13, 5.88, 5.11, 6.09, 6.73, 5.88, (7.35)
Average of 12: *5.97*
Woops missed a round sorry XD

*Round 18*
(6.69), 6.64, 6.34, 4.95, 5.13, 5.57, 5.42, 6.10, (4.74), 6.34, 5.35, 4.84
Average of 12: *5.67*


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 15, 2011)

*Round 18*

Average= 4.00

Im okay with it mainly because im sick.

3.02, 3.47, 3.72, 5.28, (6.45), 3.85, 3.29, 5.13, (3.01), 4.63, 4.30, 3.27


----------



## emolover (May 15, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> *Round 18*
> 
> Average= 4.00
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't be ok with that. It doesnt count for a sub 4 average.


----------



## Verack (May 15, 2011)

Round 18

*Average: 5.09*

4.72, 5.70, 4.49, 4.97, 6.23, 5.51, 3.99, 5.14, (3.39), (6.41), 4.63, 5.49


----------



## Zoé (May 15, 2011)

Meh... decided to practice 222 a bit because I suck at it 

7.29, 8.62, (10.40), 9.12, 9.29, 10.03, 8.41, 3.97, 9.40, 9.86, 9.61 = *8.99*
Better than I thought it would be ^^


----------



## AvidCuber (May 16, 2011)

*Round 18 Results*

Pro94 *3.64*
AustinReed *3.79*
NSKuber *3.91*
Jedi5412 *4.00*
LouisCormier *4.37*
emolover *4.47*
RubiksNub *4.98*
Verack *5.09*
Xishem *5.32*
janelle *5.67*
Inf3rn0 *5.72*
Tall5001 *5.95*
yomaster *6.08*
APdRF *6.18*
Zane_C *6.59*
sharkretriver *6.79*
sa11297 *6.84*
Hershey *7.53*
Gredore *8.1*
Zoé *8.99*
guinepigs rock *11.64*
Sorry for being a few hours late again. It's been a hard weekend for me (by which I mean beyond the usual excuse of too much homework and such).

Also, congratulations to Pro94, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 16, 2011)

*Round 19 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 18 May 2011, 7 pm MST

U R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 F' U' R2 U'
U R2 F2 R' U' F U R' U2 R' U'
U F2 U R F' U F' U2 F2 R' U'
R' U R' U' R2 U' R F2 U R' U'
R' U2 R F2 R' F R' F' U2 R' U'
F' R2 F R' U' R' U F' U' R' U'
U R' U2 R' F' R2 F' R U R U'
F U' R2 U F' R F R2 U' R' U'
F2 U2 F' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U'
R2 U R' U' F R' F' U2 F' R' U'
U2 R U2 R U R U F' U' R' U'
R2 U F' R' F U F2 R' U' R' U'

Cumulative Results Spreadsheet


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

Guess what, you forgot me!!!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 16, 2011)

*Round 19*

*5.86*

4.78 6.02 6.61 5.00 (3.71) 6.16 6.78 (7.05) 5.31 5.53 6.33 6.05

Awesome first solve bad face and then a great skip! also a awesome 3.71! Also my best entry for this thread yet im excited!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Guess what, you forgot me!!!


 Argh, sorry about that. Fixed.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Argh, sorry about that. Fixed.


 
Thank you.

Yeaaaa, fifth place!!!


----------



## NSKuber (May 16, 2011)

Average: *3.76*
4.28 3.93 (6.80) 3.56 3.38 3.52 3.44 3.69 (3.05) 3.46 4.55 3.80
Very good!


----------



## Zoé (May 16, 2011)

8.61, 7.99, (5.81), 8.18, 9.83, 7.85, 9.76, 7.46, (11.90), 7.26, 7.58, 7.07 = *8.16*


----------



## cuboy63 (May 16, 2011)

*Round 19*

(5.83), 4.03, 4.58, 2.58, 2.50, 4.03, 3.94, 4.75, (2.06), 2.94, 4.08, 5.34 = *3.88*


----------



## APdRF (May 16, 2011)

*Round 19*

Average of 12: 6.79 [SD= 0.65]
(7.79), 6.31, 7.40, 5.88, 6.39, 7.01, 6.74, 7.16, 7.23, 6.16, 7.66, (5.82)

Very bad...


----------



## LouisCormier (May 16, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> *Round 18 Results*
> 
> Pro94 *3.64*
> AustinReed *3.79*
> ...


 
I'm not in it, my average was 4.37, check the posts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## emolover (May 16, 2011)

LouisCormier said:


> I'm not in it, my average was 4.37, check the posts. Thanks in advance.


 
But then I wont be in the top 5.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 16, 2011)

*Round 19: LouisCormier - 4.46*
Cube: Lanlan
Average of 12: 4.46
Standard deviation: 0.67
Best time: 2.80
Worst time: 5.54
Times: 
1. 4.85 
2. 3.99 
3. 4.58 
4. 5.13 
5. (2.80) 
6. 3.78 
7. 4.61 
8. (5.54) 
9. 2.97 
10. 4.94 
11. 5.28 
12. 4.44

Used qqtimer. Also, competition this weekend!


----------



## Hershey (May 16, 2011)

*Maru 2x2 FTW? lol.*

10.96, 7.42, 6.70, 7.46, (5.95), 8.34, DNF(7.51), 7.30, 7.27, 7.83, 6.17, 6.51
avg12: 7.60


----------



## Zane_C (May 17, 2011)

*Round 19:*

5.26, 5.83, 4.34, (20.67), 8.74, 5.99, 11.66, 5.87, (2.87), 11.31, 8.18, 6.61 = 7.38

Comment: Ugh why did I have to fail on scramble 4 and 5. :fp


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

*Round 19:*
6.42, 6.25, (4.46), 6.06, 5.45, 6.21, 6.33, 5.71, 5.89, 5.18, 6.66 (OMG), (6.82)
Average= 6.02


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2011)

Average: *4.87*

5.71, 5.83, 4.53, 4.27, 3.54, 5.80, 6.05, 4.90, 2.76, 4.14, 6.94, 3.96

I like my LanLan with maru lube! Good average but not even a single pll skip unlike my last entry(5 Pll skips).


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

I should learn CLL and EG...


----------



## emolover (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I should learn CLL and EG...


 
No, you just need to get better with ortega.


----------



## RaresB (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> I should learn CLL and EG...


 
Agree with emolover I can easily sub 5 and I only know Ortega and you can also pretty easily sub 4 with some practice


----------



## Verack (May 17, 2011)

Round 19

*Average: 5.42*

4.06, 4.74, 6.35, 6.79, 6.10, 5.74, 4.92, 4.07, (2.91), 4.40, 7.02, (7.41)


----------



## Pro94 (May 17, 2011)

*Round 19*

(4.56), 4.55, 4.23, 3.70, 3.00, 3.45, 4.09, 3.84, (2.87), 3.93, 3.48, 4.24 = *3.85*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.87
worst time: 4.56

current avg5: 3.75 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 3.43 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 3.85 (σ = 0.44)
best avg12: 3.85 (σ = 0.44)

session avg: 3.85 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 3.83


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> Average: *4.87*
> 
> 5.71, 5.83, 4.53, 4.27, 3.54, 5.80, 6.05, 4.90, 2.76, 4.14, 6.94, 3.96
> 
> I like my LanLan with maru lube! Good average but not even a single pll skip unlike my last entry(5 Pll skips).


 
I just put Maru in my LanLan..... I am dedicated t opracticing 2x2 moar now.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 19, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber-Round 19

Average: 7.90

1. 7.94 
2. 8.56 
3. (10.09) 
4. 9.56 
5. (5.94) 
6. 7.10 
7. 7.46 
8. 8.12 
9. 7.50 
10. 7.67 
11. 8.02 
12. 7.03


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 19, 2011)

Round 19

6.37, 5.43, 5.88, 5.43, 3.79, 6.49, 5.33, 4.77, 4.44, 4.77, 6.47, 4.78 = *5.36*


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 19, 2011)

Oops, 45 minutes late to enter


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 19, 2011)

I was going to join this thread earlier today but before I had the chance my YJ 2x2 broke...


----------



## janelle (May 19, 2011)

*Round 19*
5.95, 6.04, 6.62, (5.14), 5.63, 5.87, 6.23, 6.20, (6.73), 5.43, 5.87, 5.43
Average of 12: *5.92*


----------



## AvidCuber (May 19, 2011)

*Round 19 Results*

NSKuber *3.76*
Pro94 _*3.85*_
cuboy63 *3.88*
LouisCormier *4.46*
emolover *4.87*
Inf3rn0 *5.36*
Verack *5.42*
Tall5001 *5.86*
janelle *5.92*
OMGItsSolved *6.02*
APdRF *6.79*
Zane_C *7.38*
Hershey *7.6*
ImJustANubCuber *7.9*


----------



## AvidCuber (May 19, 2011)

*Round 20 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 22 May 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U R2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' R' U'
R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U'
U2 R U R2 F' U2 F' R U R U'
R2 F U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R' U'
R2 U' F' R' U F R2 F' U' R' U'
U2 R' F' R U R' U R' U R' U'
U R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U R' U'
R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F U' F' R' U'
U F2 R U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U'
F2 U' R F' U F' U2 R U2 R' U'
U2 R' F2 R U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U'
R' F U F R' U F' R U' R2 U'


----------



## AvidCuber (May 19, 2011)

Round 20
5.48

6.40, 7.81, 4.54, 5.99, 7.39, 3.05[LL skip], 6.55, 6.16, 4.16, 4.52, 4.83, 4.22

Also, after 01 June I pretty much won't be able to get Internet access for the rest of the summer, and therefore can't run the thread. (I'll be able to from 12 June-22 June, but after that not at all until the second week of August.) If anyone is willing to run this thread for me, that'd be great. All you need to do is compile the results and get new scrambles from CCT or qqTimer or something, it doesn't require too much effort; and I'll do the rest whenever I can get back online. If anyone is interested, please post in this round and then you can just take over after June begins.

If no one volunteers, we can just keep the thread in existence and whenever someone feels like doing a 2x2x2 avg12 or wants to keep the thread going, anyone can just post results/scrambles.

Thanks!


----------



## Xishem (May 19, 2011)

I would be happy to take the thread over. I'm already used to running the 3x3 sub-12 thread, so this shouldn't be much more workload. I can PM you the new bbcode for your original posts every round, if you'd like.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 19, 2011)

Xishem said:


> mew bbcode for your original posts every round, if you'd like.



I am not sure what that means but still. I wouldnt mind running this thread over the summer the only time i will be gone is july 11-21st but other then that i should be able to get the things up in time. tell me who you would rather. doesnt matter to me


----------



## NSKuber (May 19, 2011)

Average: *3.86*
4.34 3.16 (4.75) 4.11 3.84 3.68 3.90 4.52 3.78 3.71 (2.90) 3.55


----------



## RubiksNub (May 19, 2011)

Average: *5.01*
6.07, 5.36, 5.56, 5.94, 5.94, 6.26, 4.70, 5.00, 3.21, 4.67, 3.71, 3.67
_First half were hard scrambles for me D:_


----------



## AvidCuber (May 19, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I would be happy to take the thread over. I'm already used to running the 3x3 sub-12 thread, so this shouldn't be much more workload. I can PM you the new bbcode for your original posts every round, if you'd like.


 That'd be great, thanks!

If you ever feel lazy or something, you can just ask Tall5001 to do it and I'm sure he'd be happy to.

So I guess you can start with the round that begins on 01 June. Thanks again!


----------



## Pro94 (May 19, 2011)

*Round 20*

(5.19), 4.24, 4.80, 4.14, 3.20, 4.86, 3.92, 4.47, 3.77, 3.96, (2.79), 4.84 = *4.22*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.79
worst time: 5.19

current avg5: 4.07 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 3.89 (σ = 0.08)

current avg12: 4.22 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.22 (σ = 0.51)

session avg: 4.22 (σ = 0.51)
session mean: 4.18


----------



## Zane_C (May 19, 2011)

*Round 20:*

10.74, 11.57, 7.98, 6.46, 9.92, 5.61, 11.33, 10.90, (13.21), 9.25, (3.31), 5.73 = *8.95*

_Comment: I used my crappy 2x2, in addition to this I haven't been practising CLL over the last few days so my recognition has got even worse._


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 19, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> *Round 19 Results*
> 
> NSKuber *3.76*
> Pro94 _*3.85*_
> ...


 
I entered.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 19, 2011)

round 20
Average 13.17
10.25, 16.81, 15.64, 13.96, 16.06, 9.39, 13.06, 14.71, 12.04, 19.71, 7.70, 9.82


----------



## APdRF (May 19, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.34 [SD= 1.29]
5.52, 7.10, 5.66, (9.70), 6.40, 5.56, (4.44), 6.85, 7.81, 5.97, 6.71, 5.86


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

*Round 20:*
6.15, 5.06, 10.37, 8.64, 11.31, 8.43, 8.21, 6.38, 9.02, 8.30, 3.71, 7.06
avg12: 7.76

4th best 2x2 average. It still sucks though.


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> *Round 20:*
> 6.15, 5.06, 10.37, 8.64, 11.31, 8.43, 8.21, 6.38, 9.02, 8.30, 3.71, 7.06
> avg12: 7.76
> 
> 4th best 2x2 average. It still sucks though.


 
Do you use ortega?



AvidCuber said:


> That'd be great, thanks!
> 
> If you ever feel lazy or something, you can just ask Tall5001 to do it and I'm sure he'd be happy to.
> 
> So I guess you can start with the round that begins on 01 June. Thanks again!



Byebye AvidCuber, we will miss you. Will you be starting another 2x2 race thread? You should start a race to sub 2 thread!


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Do you use ortega?



Yes.


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Yes.


 
How often do you practice 2x2. I average sub 5 with 10-50 warm up solves before I do this or the weekly forum competitions.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 20, 2011)

emolover said:


> Byebye AvidCuber, we will miss you. Will you be starting another 2x2 race thread? You should start a race to sub 2 thread!



She isnt leaving she i just going on vacation and will resume this when she gets back!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 20, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> I entered.


 Yes, well, I can't seem to find your post from Round 19. Would you mind telling me where it is?


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 20, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber- Round 20

Average: 6.74 (first sub-7 )

1. 7.02 
2. 7.06 
3. 10.70 
4. 5.50 
5. 7.53 
6. 5.92 
7. 6.51 
8. 4.56 
9. 7.01 
10. 7.87 
11. 4.44 
12. 8.46


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 20, 2011)

*Nick Long (OMGitsSolved)
Round 20:  *
F' U R2 F' U' F2 R F2 U' R' U' 5.71
R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' 5.23
U2 R U R2 F' U2 F' R U R U' 6.09
R2 F U R2 U2 F' U' F U' R' U' 4.67
R2 U' F' R' U F R2 F' U' R' U' 6.07 
U2 R' F' R U R' U R' U R' U' 6.19
U R' U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U R' U' (8.59)
R2 U2 R' F2 R U' F U' F' R' U' 5.42
U F2 R U' R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U' 5.61
F2 U' R F' U F' U2 R U2 R' U' 5.69
U2 R' F2 R U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U' (2.97)
R' F U F R' U F' R U' R2 U' 5.77

Average: 5.65


----------



## Hershey (May 20, 2011)

omghowdidyousolveit?


----------



## Zoé (May 20, 2011)

I had also entered for round 19, but don't see my results ! Not like they were so great that it really matters, but well... 

Round 20
8.71, 10.21, 11.63, 12.73, 10.73, 9.97, 9.98, 10.21, 10.44, 9.44, 4.44, 6.22 = *9.75*
Pfffui... two last solves saved it ^^


----------



## James Ludlow (May 20, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 20_

6.34 6.71 7.08 7.51 (5.46) 6.67 (11.31) 5.80 7.64 9.68 5.62 7.11 = *7.02*

_Comment - I didn't get any of these PLL skips that everyone has been talking about._


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 20, 2011)

Average: 7.07
1. (10.13)
2. 6.94
3. 7.61
4. 9.43
5. 5.91
6. 6.66
7. 9.05
8. 5.59
9. 5.34
10. 7.47
11. (5.16)
12. 6.72
PBL execution sucks, and need better grip on the cube itself


----------



## cuboy63 (May 20, 2011)

*Round 20*
(DNF), 5.50, 3.36, 4.90, 3.31, 5.31, 2.81, 2.78, 3.94, (2.72), 3.93, 3.46= *3.93*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

*Round 20*

*6.22*

5.46 6.61 6.69 6.59 5.05 6.22 7.02 (4.69) 4.96 (10.31) 7.69 5.93

O well. The 10.31 was lucky too. :fp


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 21, 2011)

Round 20

7.49, 6.02, 9.35, 10.82, 5.60, 5.11, 5.39, 6.24, 6.15, 6.47, 6.77, 6.77 = *6.62*

Some days it just doesn't go your way.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 21, 2011)

Inf3rn0 said:


> Round 20
> 
> 7.49, 6.02, 9.35, 10.82, 5.60, 5.11, 5.39, 6.24, 6.15, 6.47, 6.77, 6.77 = *6.62*
> 
> Some days it just doesn't go your way.


 
You and me both!


----------



## AustinReed (May 21, 2011)

tatistics for 05-20-2011 22:16:39

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 3.96
Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 2.06
Worst Time: 8.25
Individual Times:
1.	3.50	
2.	3.11	
3.	3.52	
4.	8.25	
5.	3.18	
6.	4.21	
7.	4.31	
8.	2.06	
9.	3.81	
10.	4.41	
11.	3.05	
12.	4.13


----------



## Gredore (May 21, 2011)

*Rounds 20
*

*
8.09*
1. 7.53 F2 U' R' F' U F2 R' U F' R
2. 7.09 R2 F U' R2 F' U R' U2 R U'
3. 9.98 U' R' F2 U2 F' U R U' R2
4. 8.45 U F' U F' U R' U' F U'
5. 8.60 F2 R U' F2 U R2 F' U
6. 8.97 U' F R2 F R' U' R' U R'
7. 9.25 R2 F2 R' F' R F U' R2 U2
8. 9.10 U2 F2 U R' F U' R
9. 8.36 R2 U' R' F U2 F' U R U'
10. 5.85 F' U' F2 U' R' U2 F U2 F'
11. 4.84 R F' U' R F' U R F
12. 7.65 U R U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## David1994 (May 21, 2011)

AVERAGE: 8.92
10.90, 5.18, 5.41, 7.18, 6.42, 12.82, 10.00, 11.60, 7.18, 11.68, 10.29, 11.67,

Good enough for me.Need to learn ortega!


----------



## Verack (May 21, 2011)

Round 20

*Average: 5.47*

4.50,	5.16,	5.62,	6.14,	6.55,	5.77,	(7.11), 6.25, 5.12, 4.44, (3.34), 5.14


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2011)

*Round 20*
*6.50*
6.46 6.40 5.81 7.97 5.31 6.43 5.68 5.81 6.77 7.08 9.27 6.56

*Round 19*
*6.48*
6.88 5.53 6.40 6.88 5.31 10.58 8.34 5.55 6.69 6.03 6.81 5.65

*Round 18*
*5.91*
3.55 5.91 6.28 6.78 6.66 4.78 7.03 6.81 3.31 6.11 6.43 5.83

*Round 17*
*6.21*
13.02 6.71 6.59 4.30 6.13 5.63 6.91 5.03 5.77 6.78 6.65 5.90

*Round 16*
*6.99*
6.25 6.91 10.38 5.69 7.13 7.80 5.69 9.08 7.13 6.40 7.72 5.77


----------



## thatkid (May 22, 2011)

Round 20
Average : 7.32
1) 6.93
2) 6.92
3) 7.62
4) 6.68
5) 6.70
6) 6.41
7) (9.00)
8) 7.14
9) 8.55
10) 7.61
11) (3.11)
12) 8.69

Nice PBL skip


----------



## AvidCuber (May 23, 2011)

*Round 20 Results*

NSKuber *3.86*
cuboy63 *3.93*
AustinReed *3.96*
Pro94 *4.22*
RubiksNub *5.01*
Verack *5.47*
OMGitsSolved *5.65*
Tall5001 *6.22*
APdRF *6.34*
AvGalen *6.5*
Inf3rn0 *6.62*
ImJustANubCuber *6.74*
James Ludlow *7.02*
Sharkretriver *7.07*
thatkid *7.32*
Hershey *7.76*
Gredore *8.09*
David1994 *8.92*
Zane_C *8.95*
Zoé *9.75*
guinepigs rock *13.17*


----------



## AvidCuber (May 23, 2011)

*Round 21 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 25 May 2011, 7 pm MST

F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
R' U2 F' R U R U2 R F2 R' U'
R' F' U F' U2 R F R' U R2 U'
F2 U' R U' R2 F U F U' R' U'
R U' F' U2 R2 F U' R U2 R' U'
U2 F' R F U F2 R' F' U2 R' U'
F' R F R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 R' U'
R2 F R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R' U'
U F U' F R U2 F' R U R' U'
R2 U F2 R' F2 R F' R U R U'
R2 F2 U2 F U R' U R2 U2 R' U'
F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## cuboy63 (May 23, 2011)

*Round 21*

5.78, 2.52, 2.61, 4.43, 3.18, 2.22, 2.34, 3.31, (2.22), (8.86), 2.78, 3.43= *3.26*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

*Round 21*

*5.57*

4.46 6.34 (6.94) 5.71 5.02 6.22 4.50 6.52 5.18 (4.16) 5.61 6.09

I dont know what going on but that was awesome! 2 counting 4's and a bunch of counting 5's that was awesome!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 23, 2011)

Round 21

4.27, 5.73, (6.01), 4.91, 3.74, (3.09), 4.70, 5.04, 5.77, 4.10, 4.55, 5.34 = *4.81*

Really nice scrambles there, first sub 5 average for me.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (May 23, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber- Round 21

Average- 6.93

1. 5.40
2. 7.34 
3. 8.38 
4. 6.88 
5. (2.92) 
6. 7.06 
7. 6.87 
8. 6.70 
9. 8.23 
10. 6.29 
11. 6.16 
12. (8.87) 

woot,first sub-3 single


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 23, 2011)

*Round 21*

Very Easy. Most had a bar already there

2.85, 3.27, 3.59, 3.96, 4.40, (DNF), 2.92, 4.74, 3.99, 5.68, 3.36, (2.84), 3.73

*Average=* 3.81


----------



## Zane_C (May 23, 2011)

*Round 21:*

7.37, (DNF), 5.53, 5.81, 6.22, 10.11, 9.51, (4.44), 8.82, 8.13, 4.69, 7.00 = *7.32*


----------



## NSKuber (May 23, 2011)

Average: *3.42*
2.56 (DNF) 3.52 3.22 4.19 2.94 3.77 2.90 (1.81) 3.86 2.77 4.43
Messed up first layer in 2nd attempt, but still F**KING AWESOME!


----------



## Verack (May 23, 2011)

Round 21

*Average: 5.37*

(3.58), 5.23, 4.47, 5.70, (6.86), 4.34, 5.83, 5.46, 6.31, 6.51, 3.86, 5.99


----------



## LouisCormier (May 23, 2011)

*Round 20: LouisCormier - 5.07*
Average of 12: 5.07 (σ = 0.55)
Best time: 2.91
Worst time: 6.45
Times:
5.15, 6.16, 4.57, 5.11, 5.64, (6.45), 4.54, 4.76, 4.89, 5.62, (2.91), 4.31

Fail. Only 5 CLL's to go!

*Round 21: LouisCormier - 5.17*
Average of 12: 5.17 (σ = 0.76)
Best time: 2.75
Worst time: DNF
Times: 
5.79, 4.20, (DNF), 4.82, 6.44, (2.75), 4.70, 5.35, 4.95, 5.38, 3.93, 6.11

Another fail.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 24, 2011)

Ortega
5.46, (6.95), 6.31, 5.55, 4.26, 4.86, 5.07, 4.96, 5.77, 4.56, (3.33), 5.92
Average: 5.27
Best Ao5(4.86) Yay.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 24, 2011)

Best average of 12: 4.57
1-12 - 4.24 6.05 4.88 4.49 5.29 3.17 4.26 4.34 (1.54) (14.97) 3.71 5.26

_Extremely easy scrambles, and a CLL skip on the 1.54._


----------



## thatkid (May 24, 2011)

Average : *6.25*

1) 6.56
2) (8.84)
3) 6.64
4) 6.58
5) 3.85
6) (3.40)
7) 6.97
8) 6.78
9) 8.28
10) 5.75
11) 4.96
12) 6.10

Not bad


----------



## APdRF (May 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.11 [SD= 1.07]
1-12 - 4.76 5.82 5.54 (7.20) 7.16 6.06 6.24 7.07 6.68 4.95 (3.59) 6.78


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (May 24, 2011)

4.79, 4.74, 4.66, 5.59, 3.61, 2.44, 4.16, 4.74, 1.17, 4.40, 2.70, 4.93

Single 1.17
Average 4.13

Scramble number 9... WTF...


----------



## AJ Blair (May 25, 2011)

Round 21:

4.24, 3.87, 4.17, 4.31, 3.65, 4.91, 6.64, 5.82, 4.64, 5.36, 4.66, 4.24

Average: 4.62


----------



## Xishem (May 25, 2011)

*Round 21:*

DNF(4.41), 6.41, 3.89, 5.86, 7.72, 6.30, 7.58, 6.98, 8.07+, 7.91, 4.32, 10.38 = *7.15*

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 25, 2011)

round 21 average 11.99 
14.93, 13.78, 10.41, 8.68, 11.67, 7.49, 15.44, 11.28, 10.10, 10.83, 15.50, 12.77


----------



## James Ludlow (May 25, 2011)

_ James Ludlow round 21_

8.77 6.32 5.64 7.71 6.00 6.82 7.62 6.60 6.23 5.50 5.78 7.99. = *6.67 *


----------



## y235 (May 25, 2011)

Decided to join.
*Round 21*
6.34, 5.22, 6.05, 4.42, 8.11, (3.50), (DNF), 5.51, 8.06, 10.81, 3.98, 7.78 ==> 6.63
Easy scrambles.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 26, 2011)

*Round 21 Results*

cuboy63 *3.26*
NSKuber *3.42*
Jedi5412 *3.81*
CuberosDeRubik *4.13*
RubiksNub *4.57*
AJ Blair *4.62*
Inf3rn0 *4.81*
LouisCormier *5.17*
OMGitsSolved *4.86*
Verack *5.37*
Tall5001 *5.57*
APdRF *6.11*
thatkid *6.25*
y235 *6.63*
James Ludlow *6.67*
ImJustANubCuber *6.93*
Xishem *7.15*
Zane_C *7.32*
guinepigs rock *11.99*
Congratulations to cuboy63, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 26, 2011)

*Round 22 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 29 May 2011, 7 pm MST

R U' F R2 U' F U F2 U2 R' U'
R U R' U' R2 U R' F' U' R' U'
R2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F' R U' R' U'
F2 R U' F' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R U'
U' R' U2 F2 R' F' U R2 F R U'
R U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
F' U2 R2 F2 U' R U R U' R' U'
U' F R' U2 R' F U' R' U2 R' U'
R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U'
F U' F2 R F' U F2 R2 F' R' U'
U F R2 F' U2 R U R U2 R' U'
R2 F' R' F U2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## cuboy63 (May 26, 2011)

Did I graduate?


----------



## AvidCuber (May 26, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Did I graduate?


 Yes you did, sorry...I haven't had time to update the spreadsheet for the last few rounds. I added it to the post.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 26, 2011)

Round 22

6.55, 5.65, 6.30, 5.13, 7.03, 5.75, (7.88), 6.63, 6.30, 5.61, (5.03), 7.05 = *6.20*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 26, 2011)

*Round 22*

*6.31*

7.30 5.58 5.65 6.41 (7.63) 6.52 (5.09) 6.65 5.90 5.63 6.30 7.16

Eh you win some you loose some. No sup 8 which is nice but also no sub 5 so its whatever i should have warmed up more. But this was impressive Standard deviation: 0.75


----------



## y235 (May 26, 2011)

*Round 22*
*8.36*
6.97, 9.88, 8.01, (DNF), 7.62, 6.71, 10.82, 7.94, 7.63, 5.86, 12.15, (4.81)


----------



## reyrey (May 26, 2011)

Round 22
Avg: 9.02

1. 10.44
2. 8.02
3. 10.12
4. 8.92
5. 9.56
6. (6.78)
7. (10.62)
8. 10.01
9. 7.37
10. 7.71
11. 9.36
12. 8.64

Horrible avg, got a better one earlier.


----------



## Verack (May 26, 2011)

Round 22

*Average: 5.14*

5.99, 4.98, 4.81, (3.40), 4.57, 4.79, 5.95, (6.34), 5.26, 4.64, 6.23, 4.19

This is the best avg I've got in a while.


----------



## APdRF (May 26, 2011)

Ohh! So good!  

Average of 12: 5.66 [SD= 1.34]
6.52 3.56 6.52 7.50 6.06 4.71 (7.89) 5.58 5.85 4.53 (3.46) 5.73


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2011)

*4.93*

4.96, 5.61, 4.73, 4.82, 3.43, 4.75, 5.59, 4.87, 5.75, 4.77, 4.47, 4.72

Sigh...


----------



## Tall5001 (May 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> *4.93*
> 
> 4.96, 5.61, 4.73, 4.82, 3.43, 4.75, 5.59, 4.87, 5.75, 4.77, 4.47, 4.72
> 
> Sigh...



What was ur SD that look amazing! I think i got .59 which is awesome when i calculated ur average


----------



## LouisCormier (May 27, 2011)

*Round 22: LouisCormier - 4.80*

Average of 12: 4.80 (σ = 0.65)
best time: 3.44
worst time: 5.97
(5.97), 4.32, 3.85, (3.44), 5.36, 4.96, 4.76, 5.31, 5.17, 5.07, 3.58, 5.66

Not bad, 4 CLL's to go!


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 27, 2011)

Round 22: Waffo

current avg12: 3.69 (σ = 0.56)
3.51, 3.68, 4.47, 3.16, 3.43, 3.69, 4.32, (4.91), 3.82, (2.26), 4.21, 2.62

I thought I was slower than that.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 27, 2011)

You posted my ao5 not my ao12...
OMGitsSolved
Round 22
5.80, 5.75, 6.76, 6.24, 6.27, 5.55, 4.75, 3.98, 4.94, 6.24, 5.79, 5.07
Average: 5.64
I'm getting bored with Ortega.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 27, 2011)

*Round 22*

Decided to start using my stackmat. Was suprised on how well i was doing but it dyed off around the end. Im usually around 4.00+ with stackmat.

3.75, 3.38, 3.72, (3.30), 3.46, 4.08, 3.66, 3.61, 5.77, (5.86), 4.11, 3.66 = *Average 3.92*


----------



## emolover (May 27, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Decided to start using my stackmat. Was suprised on how well i was doing but it *dyed* off around the end. Im usually around 4.00+ with stackmat.[/B]


 
Wait dyed?!?!?!? LOL!

Nice average!



Tall5001 said:


> What was ur SD that look amazing! I think i got .59 which is awesome when i calculated ur average


 
I dont care much about consistency so I never check. That average was slow because I have not touched anything but my 3x3 in the past week because of final which are finally over!!!


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

*Round 22*
*6.78*
7.16 3.43 14.03 7.06 9.38 6.69 7.28 6.34 7.56 6.36 3.66 6.28

*Round 21*
*6.26*
5.43 6.19 6.08 6.81 6.93 4.72 6.11 6.08 6.69 6.86 5.41 10.66


----------



## NSKuber (May 27, 2011)

Average: *3.92*
(5.56) 3.44 4.34 3.78 4.88 3.84 2.97 3.88 3.40 (2.86) 3.46 5.21


----------



## RubiksNub (May 27, 2011)

Best average of 12: *5.38*
1-12 - 6.76 4.02 (3.74) 5.65 4.44 5.53 6.43 4.92 5.49 4.89 (7.42) 5.66


----------



## Adrian E (May 27, 2011)

Round 22: 4.73
5.85, 3.67, 5.26, 3.19, 5.31, 5.83, 5.55, 4.54, (5.92), 4.73, 3.40, (2.96)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 27, 2011)

I have already graduated, but I want to post this anyway. I don't mind if this doesn't get counted.

*Round 22:*
2.65, 2.84, 2.53, 2.77, 3.66, (4.94+), 3.21, 2.21, 3.16, 2.36, (2.00), 2.91 = *2.83* 
Comment: Good average for something like this, would've been a lot worse if it wasn't for some of the last solves.


----------



## Zane_C (May 27, 2011)

*Round 22:*

9.48, (11.82), 5.93, 9.80, 10.97, (4.48), 6.28, 6.98, 5.46, 9.47, 11.67, 5.96 = *8.20*


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 28, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> I have already graduated, but I want to post this anyway. I don't mind if this doesn't get counted.
> 
> *Round 22:*
> 2.65, 2.84, 2.53, 2.77, 3.66, (4.94+), 3.21, 2.21, 3.16, 2.36, (2.00), 2.91 = *2.83*
> Comment: Good average for something like this, would've been a lot worse if it wasn't for some of the last solves.


 
Damn Im not 1st equal anymore >.<


----------



## thatkid (May 29, 2011)

Round 22

*Average : 7.40*

1) 7.00
2) 6.24
3) 7.05
4) (5.83)
5) (9.57)
6) 8.22
7) 6.41
8) 7.75
9) 7.73
10) 9.39
11) 7.33
12) 6.89

Horrible


----------



## James Ludlow (May 29, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 22_

7.07 7.06 8.22 8.66 7.59 8.26 (6.98) 8.48 8.42 8.57 (8.96) 8.70 = *8.10*

_Comment - consistently slow._


----------



## AvidCuber (May 30, 2011)

*Round 22 Results*

RCTACameron *2.83*
waffle=ijm *3.69*
Jedi5412 *3.92*
NSKuber *3.92*
Adrian E *4.73*
LouisCormier *4.8*
emolover *4.93*
Verack *5.14*
RubiksNub *5.38*
OMGitsSolved *5.64*
APdRF *5.66*
Inf3rn0 *6.2*
Tall5001 *6.31*
AvGalen *6.78*
thatkid *7.4*
James Ludlow *8.1*
Zane_C *8.2*
y235 *8.36*
reyrey *9.02*
Also, sorry for not updating the cumulative spreadsheet for the past few rounds, I will try to get around to it sometime within the next few days (between Tuesday and Thursday is a good estimate) before I leave.

@Xishem, I will post the Round 23 results/Round 24 scrambles this Wednesday, and after that you can take over the thread until August (the 7th to be more exact). I could actually do it from 15 June-26 or 29 June if you wanted me to, but that would be a little complicated. But if you want me to do it for those few rounds, let me know and I'd be happy to. Thanks!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 30, 2011)

*Round 23 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 01 June 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 U F R' U F' R F2 R U'
U' R2 F U' R F2 U2 R U2
R U F R F2 R U' R'
U2 R' F' R U R' U R2 U'
U' F2 R U F2 U R2 F' U2
R F U' R2 U R2 U F2 R'
R' F' U F2 U' R U2 F2 U'
U' R' F2 U' F R F' R2 U2
U F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2
U R U' R U2 F2 R U' R
U R' U R' F2 R U2 R2
U2 R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 U


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

Average: *4.37*

4.02, 4.97, (2.78)[Skip], 4.67, 4.29, 4.23, 3.42, (6.92), 4.49[Easy first side], 4.88, 4.58, 4.17

Lol, almost everything that counted was a 4. 

PB average of 12!!!


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 30, 2011)

Round 23

6.05, 7.25, 5.69, 6.21, 6.25, 5.46, 5.47, (4.65), 5.53, 7.83, 5.83, (7.97) = *6.16*


----------



## Xishem (May 30, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> @Xishem, I will post the Round 23 results/Round 24 scrambles this Wednesday, and after that you can take over the thread until August (the 7th to be more exact). I could actually do it from 15 June-26 or 29 June if you wanted me to, but that would be a little complicated. But if you want me to do it for those few rounds, let me know and I'd be happy to. Thanks!


 
That sounds fine. I can take it over the entire time until August 7th. Could you do me a favor and PM me on the day that you post the round 24 scrambles, so I make sure that I don't forget about doing this?


----------



## AvidCuber (May 30, 2011)

Xishem said:


> That sounds fine. I can take it over the entire time until August 7th. Could you do me a favor and PM me on the day that you post the round 24 scrambles, so I make sure that I don't forget about doing this?


 Will do. Many thanks!


----------



## NSKuber (May 30, 2011)

Average: *3.58*
3.36 3.59 3.19 3.36 (5.75) 3.71 2.88 4.88 2.58 4.80 (2.43) 3.50


----------



## jedremonde (May 30, 2011)

ROUND 23

Average = *5.80*

7.59, 4.30, 4.94, (4.00), 4.31, 8.45, 5.12, (10.09), 5.58, 5.23, 5.59, 6.84

My first post.


----------



## RubiksNub (May 30, 2011)

Best average of 12: *4.83*
1-12 - 5.55 5.31 5.48 4.03 (5.97) (3.30) 5.18 3.39 3.65 5.44 5.45 4.79

Epicly locked up the first few...


----------



## Ickathu (May 30, 2011)

Round 23
*Average: 12.15*

GhostHand 2x2x2

1. 11.37
2. 13.61
3. 11.47
4. 14.54
5. 10.76
6. 11.88
7. 15.98
8. 13.02
9. 11.62
10. 13.80
11. 7.96
12. 9.78


----------



## APdRF (May 31, 2011)

Best average of 12: 6.50 [SD= 0.79]
1-12 - (4.96) 6.73 (8.00) 6.50 6.56 6.30 5.59 7.04 6.27 6.14 6.17 7.69

So bad.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 31, 2011)

_JJames Ludlow : Round 23 : *6.94*_

7.67 7.51 6.98 (5.91) 6.66 7.04 6.33 6.16 7.25 7.77 5.98 (9.33) = *6.94*

_Comment - lol5th_


----------



## masteranders1 (May 31, 2011)

Race to sub4 2x2x2: 5.89 avg12

4.68, 5.66, 5.09, (4.16), 8.71, 4.86, 5.06, 6.34, 4.78, 7.41, 6.34, (10.78) = 5.89 avg12

Not very good. I could do better, I had a fair amount of lockups. I'm back after a short hiatus. I need to get a black ghosthand, I'll be able to recognize much better.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 23*

*6.28*

6.67 (5.43) 6.07 6.08 6.26 5.63 7.13 6.00 6.36 (7.13) 5.97 6.66(hehe)

O well that wasnt very good but on on vacation so i had little warm up and havent been cubing lately that much soooo


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 23 - LouisCormier: Average of 12: 4.32*
best time: 2.87
worst time: 6.06
3.36, 4.25, (2.87), 4.33, 3.91, 5.03, 4.00, 4.52, (6.06), 4.13, 4.63, 5.09

Wow nice


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Wasn't it suppose to end by now?

This should be a 2x2 race, not a race to sub 4!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry for being late again, guys. I'm in a bit of a rush so I won't be doing all the fancy formatting that I usually do...

Round 23 Results:

NSKuber 3.58
LouisCormier 4.32
emolover 4.37
RubiksNub 4.83
jedremonde 5.8
masteranders1 5.89
inf3rn0 6.16
Tall5001 6.28
ApdRF 6.5
James Ludlow 6.94
Ickathu 12.15
Xishem will be running this thread until around August.

Bye!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 24 Scrambles:

1. F R U2 R' U R2 F' R' U' R' U' 
2. F R U' F2 R' U2 R' F U R' U' 
3. R2 F R' U2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 U' 
4. F2 U R' F2 U' F' R' F2 U' R U' 
5. U2 F' U' R' F' R U2 R F' R' U' 
6. F U R F2 R U' F2 R U R' U' 
7. U2 F U R' U2 F R' F U' R' U' 
8. R' F U2 F' R F' R U F' R2 U' 
9. U2 R' F' U R2 F2 R' U F2 R' U' 
10. R2 F' R' F U2 R F' U' F' R' U' 
11. F R' F U2 F R2 F R' F R' U' 
12. F' R' F2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea!!! Third!


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 4, 2011)

Best average of 12: *4.35*
1-12 - (6.07) 4.97 4.11 4.32 4.26 (2.99) 3.06 4.16 4.30 4.13 5.06 5.12


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 4, 2011)

3.97, (8.50+), 2.26, 4.82, 2.88, (1.92), 4.10, 2.34, 2.43, 3.54, 3.94, 4.62 = 3.49

meh.


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 4, 2011)

Average: *3.80*
(5.81) 4.00 4.34 3.58 3.52 (2.77) 4.22 3.52 3.86 3.47 3.90 3.56


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 4, 2011)

round 24 current avg12: 13.25
13.34, 10.42, 12.65, 19.91, 12.70, 19.44, 6.62, 14.87, 16.22, 13.54, 6.93, 12.82, 12.93 I need to learn ortega


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> round 24 current avg12: 13.25
> 13.34, 10.42, 12.65, 19.91, 12.70, 19.44, 6.62, 14.87, 16.22, 13.54, 6.93, 12.82, 12.93 I need to learn ortega



What method do you use then?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round 24*

Awesome Scrambles Most were Sunes 
My Stackmat timer broke (somehow) so i had to use my keyboard
Using my V-Cube2 

5.47, 3.48, (2.42), 4.35, 2.51, 2.94, 3.83, 3.85, 3.44, (6.42), 3.70, 4.18 = *3.78*

EDIT: Did I graduate?


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 4, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> *Round 24*
> Using my V-Cube2


 
You agree it's awesome despite it's a bit slower than LanLan?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 4, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> You agree it's awesome despite it's a bit slower than LanLan?


 
Yah I used it cause its awesome at cutting but it locks up sometimes because i think the corners overlap each other :/ But i can control it much better than my lanlan


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Round 24

*6.25*

5.94 (2.85) 5.63 5.13 (9.28) 6.34 8.57 7.07 7.44 5.52 6.72 4.11

eh should have been better but phoenix is too hot im all sweaty!


----------



## APdRF (Jun 4, 2011)

Best average of 12: 5.87 [SD= 1.15]
1-12 - 6.41 4.26 4.98 6.23 4.42 (3.91) (7.67) 6.41 6.01 6.06 7.18 6.76


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 24: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.38*

Average of 12: 4.38 (σ = 0.71)
best time: 2.61
worst time: 8.52
4.61, 4.07, 4.47, 3.63, 3.83, (2.61), 4.40, 5.45, 3.70, 3.80, 5.83, (8.52)

Last two solves were bad...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 5, 2011)

3.00, 8.66, 5.75, 4.97, 4.02, 6.05, 3.30, 6.28, 1.82, 5.21, 4.59, 4.79 =* 4.80*


----------



## Verack (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 24

*Average: 5.04*

5.17, 4.55, 5.51, 5.59, (3.16), 3.53, 5.50, 4.78, 5.33, 5.65, (5.86), 4.82


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 24 2x2x2 Race to sub4*

6.03, 5.86, 3.81, 6.96, 6.88, (3.29), 4.70, 5.06, 5.90, 4.97, 6.09, (7.22) = *5.62 avg12*

Good average.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 5, 2011)

Round 24 ]
Average 5.53
4.18, 5.97, 6.41, 4.93, 5.09, 4.49, 4.98, 6.24, 4.75, DNF(5.65), 5.13, 7.30


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey, it's time to launch next round


----------



## Xishem (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 24 Results*

nlCuber22 *3.49*
Jedi5412 *3.78*
NSKuber *3.80*
RubiksNub *4.35*
LouisCormier *4.38*
RyanReese09 *4.80*
Verack *5.04*
mitch1234 *5.53*
masteranders1 *5.62*
APdRF *5.87*
Tall5001 *6.25*
guinepigs rock *13.25*
Congratulations to Jedi5412, who graduated this round!

*Comment:* I'm still working on wrapping up some things. Give me a bit longer, please. Thank you.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 25 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 08 June 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 U' R U2 R U' F' U F2 R' U' 
R F U' R2 F R U R' U R' U' 
R2 U' R' U2 F2 R F' R U' R U' 
U R2 U' F U' R2 U' R' F2 R U' 
R2 F2 U R' U F2 R U2 F' R U' 
U R' U R' F' U' F' R U2 F' U' 
F R2 U' F R F' U R F R2 U' 
R' U2 F U' R2 U2 F U2 F R' U' 
R' F' R U R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U' 
R U' R2 U' F U' R U F' R' U' 
F R U' F U2 R2 U' F U2 R' U' 
F R' F' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U'


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 25* = 8.61

9.56 9.86 9.45 8.54 7.72 6.07 8.68 7.67 8.92 7.14 8.53 12.57

fail last solve after such a good first 11
First entry for me


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2011)

Best average of 12: 6.49 [SD= 0.77]
1-12 - 6.41 5.51 6.82 6.41 6.44 7.55 (7.83) 6.80 5.66 6.75 (4.96) 6.55

Baaad


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 6, 2011)

Round 25
7.02,5.41,8.05,4.71,6.36,8.66,5.33,5.58,5.71,8.05,7.08,6.15

Avg. 6.47


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 7, 2011)

Average:* 3.31*
3.43 3.69 2.61 (2.27) 3.46 (6.13) 2.86 4.13 3.18 4.16 2.80 2.77


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2011)

2.66, 2.87, 2.05, 2.58, (8.07), 2.17, 2.38, 2.22, (1.98), 3.93, 2.80, 3.86 = 2.75

ez


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 25 Race to sub4 2x2*

5.35, 5.86, 5.92, 5.30, 6.70, 6.53, 5.70, 5.17, 4.55, (3.80), 7.02, (8.15+) = *5.81 avg12*


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 7, 2011)

4.26 (5.04) 4.35 4.28 4.61 4.60 3.53 4.89 3.75 (3.41) 4.59 4.40 = *4.33*.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 7, 2011)

round 25
*average of 12 = 8.46*

7.33, 7.08, 11.55, (6.92), 8.46, 11.64, 7.58, 7.31, 9.15, 7.06, (11.98), 7.42


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 25*

*6.76*

6.36 8.84 7.50 5.65 5.96 7.59 7.11 5.63 6.46 6.52 (10.03) (5.19)

Could have been worse but it wasnt tooooooo horrible


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 25

5.87, 5.80, (9.00), 4.94, 6.68, 8.50, 5.13, (4.50), 8.77, 6.26, 5.25, 5.58 = *6.27*


----------



## nupityS (Jun 8, 2011)

round 25
AVG: 7.81
Times: 7.10, 6.94, 9.72, 5.49, 10.02, 6.38, 8.00, 7.70, (DNF(POP)), (4.14), 7.97, 8.80

I'm usually better :S


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 25: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.55
*

Average of 12: 4.55 (σ = 0.52)
best time: 1.87
worst time: 5.71
4.81, 5.00, 4.72, (1.87), 3.21, 4.15, 5.07, 4.42, 4.64, (5.71), 4.94, 4.59

Not bad, the 5.71 was a new CLL (37/40)


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

Average: *4.59*
4.50, 4.76, 5.27, 4.41, 4.15, 3.71, 4.17, 4.82, 4.21, 5.34, 4.80, 4.78

LOL only the 4's counted!


----------



## Xishem (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 25 Results*

nlCuber22 *2.75*
NSKuber *3.31*
RubiksNub *4.33*
LouisCormier *4.55*
emolover *4.59*
masteranders1 *5.81*
Inf3rn0 *6.27*
sa11297 *6.47*
APdRF *6.49*
Tall5001 *6.76*
nupityS *7.81*
manyhobbyfreak *8.46*
Georgeanderre *8.61*
Congratulations to NSKuber, who graduated this round!


----------



## Xishem (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 26 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 12 June 2011, 7 pm MST

U F2 R U' R' U' F2 R2 U R2 U' 
F R U2 F U2 F R' U R2 F' U' 
U' F' U' F2 R F' R U' F' R' U' 
U F R' U2 R F2 U' R F' R U' 
F2 U R' U2 F U' R F2 U' R2 U' 
U R U2 R F2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
R U' R' U R' F' U R' U' R' U' 
R U' R2 U F2 R' U' F U' R' U' 
F2 R2 U R U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' U' 
F' U R' U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
R F2 R F' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' 
F' U R U' F U2 F' U2 F2 R U'


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 26

5.27, 7.09, (8.19), 6.52, 6.69, (4.44), 6.11, 7.03, 7.50, 6.31, 7.27, 5.83 = *6.56*
Well bugger


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 24*
*6.18*
5.97 3.81 3.88 9.09 6.06 4.52 7.09 7.38 6.80 7.30 6.66 6.11

*Round 23*
*6.90*
7.58 7.18 6.33 6.11 6.75 6.08 6.11 15.68 6.22 8.19 6.80 7.77


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 26*
*6.77*
6.78 7.05 7.21 6.84 5.96 6.77 7.88 7.27 7.08 6.18 6.55 5.96

*Round 25*
*6.86*
3.36 8.33 7.40 5.28 6.22 9.44 6.91 7.05 5.03 7.94 7.28 7.15


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 26
*7.97*
7.80 8.28 7.25 7.58 7.97 7.75 8.38 8.71 7.52 9.14 8.46 5.75


----------



## Verack (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 26

*Average: 5.06*

4.83, 5.84, 3.94, 6.74, 3.57, (3.14), 4.22, 4.69, 5.15, 6.45, 5.19, (6.88)


----------



## APdRF (Jun 10, 2011)

Best average of 12: 6.16 [SD= 0.78]
1-12 - 5.84 6.51 5.65 5.68 6.94 5.98 6.84 (5.15) 6.04 6.52 5.59 (8.19)

I think I should start learning CLL...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 11, 2011)

Round 26

*6.47*

5.81 (7.78) 6.97 6.09 6.36 6.81 6.65 6.31 7.30 6.53 5.83 (5.33)

Wow terrible those were hard scrambles!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 26 *

5.66, 6.83, 7.16, 2.83, 6.56, 5.71, 6.30, 4.09, 7.33, 6.61, 6.96, 5.78 = *6.17 avg12*

bad


----------



## emolover (Jun 11, 2011)

4.95

4.80, 4.87, 4.78, 4.26, 7.60, 4.67, 4.84, 5.42, 4.62, 5.03, 4.80, 5.69

Loads of fail suck.


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 13, 2011)

4.67 (5.77) 5.36 4.90 4.49 4.11 3.71 4.27 (3.19) 5.66 5.35 4.05 = *4.66*.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 26 Results*

RubiksNub *4.66*
emolover *4.95*
Verack *5.06*
APdRF *6.16*
masteranders1 *6.17*
Tall5001 *6.47*
Inf3rn0 *6.56*
AvGalen *6.77*
manyhobbyfreak *7.97*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 27 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 15 June 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R' U' R' U' 
U' F2 U2 R' F' R' U R U' R U' 
R2 F' R U2 F' R F U2 F2 R' U' 
R2 F U' F2 R F' U F2 U' R' U' 
R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R U' F2 R2 U' 
U2 R U' R' U R2 F U' F' R' U' 
F R2 F' R F2 R F U F R' U' 
R F R2 U2 F U R2 F U2 R' U' 
F R2 U' R' U R' F R F R' U' 
U R F' R2 F U2 F2 R U' R' U' 
R' U' F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U R' U' 
F2 U' R' F2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 27* 

5.80, 6.79, 9.11, 4.96, DNF(6.96), 3.73, 5.40, 6.69, 4.83, 4.08, 6.69, 2.59 = *5.81 avg12*

I thought this average was going to be a lot worse, I did this average at 10 at night. The last one saved the average.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 13, 2011)

round 27
7.50, 8.58, 9.25, 9.04, 4.92, 6.84, 7.93, 8.30, 9.18, 9.10, 8.43, 4.24 = *7.98*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 27
2.52, 2.66, 2.59, 3.71, (DNF(3.21)), 2.31, 2.19, 3.33, 2.36, (2.05), 5.05+, 2.72 = *2.94*
Grrrr counting 5. Btw, I've already graduated.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 13, 2011)

*Round 27: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.46*

Average of 12: 4.46 (σ = 0.48)
best time: 3.31
worst time: 5.50
3.91, 4.21, 4.15, 5.02, 4.03, 4.24, 4.24, (5.50), 5.30, 5.15, 4.32, (3.31)

Not bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 27*
*6.76*
7.38 5.06 6.47 10.46 7.08 7.97 5.16 8.53 6.58 3.34 7.40 5.93


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 27*

*6.57*

7.31 6.06 6.52 5.86 (4.21) 5.83 7.93 8.52 (20.66) 5.96 5.59 6.11

wow i was averaging like sub 6 now i suck


----------



## Xishem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 27 Results*

RCTACameron *2.94*
LouisCormier *4.46*
masteranders1 *5.81*
Tall5001 *6.57*
AvGalen *6.76*
manyhobbyfreak *7.98*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 28 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 19 June 2011, 7 pm MST

R2 U2 F' R U F2 U2 R' F' R2 U' 
R F2 U F R2 U' R F2 U R' U' 
R U2 F' R U F2 R' F2 U2 R U' 
U' R U R F2 R F R2 F R' U' 
F U' F' U2 F' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' 
U R2 U' F U F' U' R U R' U' 
R' U2 F2 U' F U' R F' U R' U' 
U2 F R' U' R2 F R' U F R' U' 
U R' U F U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' 
R' F U2 R' U' F2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
U2 R2 F2 R' U R' F2 R F2 R' U' 
F' U2 R' U' F' R2 U R2 U R2 U'


----------



## emolover (Jun 17, 2011)

Xishem said:


> Reserved for Round 27 Results.


 
It seems like you are having trouble keeping up with the race. Do you need help?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 28*
*6.75*
5.40 7.02 6.28 5.44 5.94 9.08 6.65 6.93 8.11 4.72 7.65 8.13

Tried some things (intuitive Guimond?) but it didn't work out well


----------



## APdRF (Jun 17, 2011)

*ROUND 27*

Best average of 12: 5.88 [SD= 1.37]
1-12 - 6.56 7.17 4.73 6.78 6.04 (7.36) 4.68 6.39 6.66 (3.20) 6.48 3.35

Comment: good average, the two 3's were full step!  

*ROUND 28*

Best average of 12: 6.52
1-12 - 5.08 5.99 7.62 (3.71) (8.33) 7.02 6.06 4.30 6.74 7.75 7.74 6.87

Comment: soo bad!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 17, 2011)

Round 28
2.27, 2.22, 3.16, 2.21, 2.75, 2.46, 3.11, (2.08), 2.90, 3.11, (3.72), 2.40 = *2.66* 
I've already graduated, but still a good average.


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 17, 2011)

Average: *3.38*
3.11 3.22 3.33 2.71 3.03 4.18 2.83 (2.21) 3.33 (5.50) 3.47 4.58


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 28*
7.59, 3.71, 6.65, 6.47, 6.63, 7.75, 7.15, 8.13, 6.48, 8.54, (3.18), (8.56) = *6.91*


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 28: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.42*

Average of 12: 4.42 (σ = 0.71)
best time: 3.44
worst time: 10.60
best avg5: 3.78 (σ = 0.39)

3.98, (10.60), 6.12, 4.49, 4.68, 4.27, 3.50, 4.33, 4.48, (3.44), 3.49, 4.82


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 28*

4.55, 5.15, 6.03, 4.71, 7.65, 6.05, 4.21, 3.66, 3.43, 8.81, 6.65, 8.63 = 5.73 avg12


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 18, 2011)

(5.16) (3.42) 4.63 3.79 4.73 4.15 4.37 3.76 4.39 5.04 3.69 4.11 = *4.27*.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 18, 2011)

Round 28
4.75, 4.18, 6.30, 4.45, 4.47, 8.11, 5.49, 3.88, 3.57, 5.22, 9.79, 5.96=5.28


----------



## Xishem (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 28 Results*

RCTACameron *2.66*
NSKuber *3.38*
RubiksNub *4.27*
LouisCormier *4.42*
mitch1234 *5.28*
masteranders1 *5.73*
Tall5001 *5.85*
AvGalen *6.75*
manyhobbyfreak *6.91*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 29 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 22 June 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U2 F' U' F U2 F R F' R' U' 
F U2 F U' R2 U F R' U2 R' U' 
F R' F R2 F R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' 
U' F2 U2 R U2 R F' R' U' R' U' 
F R U2 R' F2 U' R U' F R2 U' 
R2 F2 R U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' U' 
U F R F R' F U' F2 U R' U' 
F R2 F2 R' U2 R U' F U2 R U' 
R' U2 R U2 R' F R' F' U' R' U' 
F2 U F2 U F R2 F R2 U R' U' 
U' R2 F' R U' R U2 F' U R' U' 
R' F' U2 F' U' F2 U R2 F R2 U'
*Comment:* All caught back up. Sorry about that.


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 20, 2011)

Average: *3.76*
2.88 4.83 3.53 (DNF) 3.16 2.63 4.50 (2.59) 4.25 3.44 3.47 4.91
Totally failed...


----------



## Keban (Jun 20, 2011)

Round 29; *Average 6.31*


6.10, 6.22, 5.75, 6.78, 6.36, DNF(9.91), 7.17, 6.49, 6.37, 5.65, 6.26, 4.69

average for me.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 21, 2011)

Round 29 average 9.98
8.00, 9.28, 11.43, 10.56, 10.44, 8.07, 24.68, 8.03, 13.68, 5.89, 14.39, 5.20


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round 29*

9.40, 13.30, 4.18, 5.65, 7.58, 5.18, 5.83, 3.59, 5.84, 4.22, 5.63, 5.61 = *5.91 avg12*

Would've done better, but the first two solves really screwed my average up, I'm lucky this was sub6. The rest of the solves afterwards saved the average. I usually average 5.xx though.


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 21, 2011)

4.28 4.89 3.84 4.09 5.16 3.93 4.76 (2.58) 3.49 4.61 (5.21) 3.75 = *4.28*.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round 29: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.61*

Average of 12: 4.61 (σ = 0.68)
best time: 2.94
worst time: 7.80
(2.94), 5.63, 4.94, 4.02, 4.83, 5.84, 4.54, 3.63, 4.14, (7.80), 4.62, 3.95


----------



## emolover (Jun 21, 2011)

Average: 4.72

3.50, 3.19, 6.42, 4.72, 4.87, 5.16, 5.27, 4.56, 5.21, 4.18, 5.28, 4.40


----------



## Xishem (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 29 Results*

NSKuber *3.76*
RubiksNub *4.28*
LouisCormier *4.61*
emolover *4.72*
Tall5001 *5.85*
masteranders1 *5.91*
Keban *6.31*
AvGalen *7.05*
guinepigs rock *9.98*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 30 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 26 June 2011, 7 pm MST

R2 U F2 R2 F R' U R' F2 R' U' 
U F2 R' F U R2 F2 R' U R' U' 
U2 F U' F2 R2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U R' U' 
F' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' 
F U2 F2 R' U' F U' R2 U' R' U' 
F R' U2 R' U' F U' R2 U2 R' U' 
U' R F2 R F2 U' F U2 F' R U' 
U2 R' U F' R U R F2 U2 R2 U' 
U F2 R U R2 F' U R F2 R' U' 
F U R' U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
R' U2 R F' U F' U F U' R' U'


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 28*

*5.85*

6.18 (3.41) 4.00 6.41 5.69 (10.06) 5.77 5.05 7.34 5.13 7.06 5.88

Havent done 2x2 in a while so this was really good. 3.41 was a CLL i know 

*Round 29*

*5.85*

(4.75) 6.56 5.83 6.75 (7.56) 6.69 5.69 5.41 6.02 5.03 5.71 4.83

haha both this and 28 were the same average thats awesome!

*Round 30*

*6.22*

5.77 6.43 5.90 6.47 6.16 6.41 6.59 6.00 6.34 (6.66) 6.08 (5.77)

Wow that sucked!!! but the SD was 0.30!!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 29*
*7.05*
5.53 8.40 6.52 5.58 5.88 8.40 14.88 3.77 10.24 6.34 6.36 7.24
Comment: Too much experimenting with things that never worked out
(too late)


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 23, 2011)

Average: *3.59*
3.81 (5.19) 4.84 3.47 2.94 3.02 3.09 (2.80) 3.90 4.08 3.66 3.11


----------



## jincronics_07 (Jun 23, 2011)

avg12: 3.63
3.34, 4.53, 3.38, 3.76, 3.59, 2.57, 3.42, 4.01, 4.43, 4.18, 3.55, 2.66


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 30: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 4.07*

Average of 12: 4.07 (σ = 0.68)
best time: 2.16
worst time: 5.03
(2.16), 4.34, 4.99, 4.52, 3.88, 3.10, 3.30, 3.43, 4.93, 4.76, (5.03), 3.47

Nice  My best average in this race I think. :tu


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Average: 4.57
4.63, 4.36, 5.73, 4.01, 3.63, 3.02[PLLskip], 5.98, 4.47, 5.03, 4.87, 5.39, 3.62

Good considering I didn't lube my 2x2.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2011)

*Round 30*
*6.45*
6.13 6.59 6.19 7.40 6.53 10.61 5.43 7.02 7.52 5.94 5.69 5.53
Comment: No experimenting this time. 3 out of 4 sub 7's were T-Perm which is supposed to be FAST...but isn't for me


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 26, 2011)

4.82 5.76 4.72 4.01 3.56 (2.74) 4.58 5.75 5.11 5.19 (6.04) 3.41 = *4.69*.
_Terrible ==._


----------



## cityzach (Jun 26, 2011)

Round 30:

times: 7.33, 4.84, 6.97, 7.40, 4.39, 7.20, 6.70, 8.07, 6.45, 6.66, 7.68, 6.89 = 6.81 ao12.

absolutely horrible!!!! lol


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 26, 2011)

Round 30: Average: *8.31*
5.88, 6.89, 13.20, 8.67, 5.38, 8.17, 8.58, 5.81, 7.63, 9.97, DNF(12.04), 8.28 
bad average...


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jun 26, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber- Round 30

1. 6.50 
2. 7.24 
3. 7.53 
4. 5.76 
5. 6.38 
6. (4.02) 
7. 6.75 
8. 7.52 
9. (9.13) 
10. 7.74 
11. 8.50 
12. 5.38

I decided to rejoin the race now that school is over. I got a new 2x2 (ShengShou) and have had much better times.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 30 Results*

NSKuber *3.59*
jincronics_07 *3.63*
LouisCormier *4.07*
emolover *4.57*
RubiksNub *4.69*
Tall5001 *6.22*
AvGalen *6.45*
cityzach *6.81*
Mike Crozack *8.31*
ImJustANubCuber *-.--*


----------



## Xishem (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 31 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 29 June 2011, 7 pm MST

R' U' F U F' U F R2 U2 R' U' 
R U' R U2 F' R' F U' F R U' 
U F R2 U2 R' U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
U2 R F R2 U F' U2 F' U' R' U' 
F U' R F R' F2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U F U' R' U' 
U2 F' R U F' U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' 
F2 U' F2 U2 R U' F R2 U2 R' U' 
F2 U' R F2 R U F R' F' R' U' 
R F2 R F' R2 U R' F2 U' R' U' 
F' R2 F U R2 F R F2 U R' U' 
U F' U2 R U2 F' R F' U R' U'


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

where r the results?


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 31

*5.88*

6.94 6.13 5.00 (7.46) 5.41 6.36 6.78 4.63 (3.96) 7.19 4.80 5.58

Didnt expect that to be sub 6 idk what happened with the 3.96 and i dont want to go back and check it out. But in the end pretty good. Xishem if you could go and add my times to the past few round 28 29 at the bottom as late entry please. if not its ok.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 31: Louis Cormier - 4.40*

Average of 12: 4.40 (σ = 0.51)
best time: 3.35
worst time: 10.15

best avg5: 4.08 (σ = 0.46)

4.40, 4.36, (10.15), 4.81, 3.99, 3.45, 4.21, 4.57, 5.38, (3.35), 4.87, 4.00

Average.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 31:

5.96, 6.62, 6.62, 5.35, 2.60, 5.97, 6.91, 6.08, 4.88, 6.39, 6.60, 5.38 = 5.99 FTW xD

scramble #5 was incredibly easy if you did it right!


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 27, 2011)

round 31: *7.04*
9.46, 6.53, 5.72, 7.16, 5.65, 6.79, 7.83, 7.19, (10.58), 7.43, 6.69, (3.27)
slightly better than average


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 28, 2011)

3.79 3.21 4.02 (2.20) 3.81 2.58 (4.88) 4.28 3.98 4.85 4.15 2.93 = *3.76*
_Fast CLLs, also epic fail on 2.20. Didn't realise I had a CLL skip so I did a U2, U2. Could have been a sub-2. ==_


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 28, 2011)

round 61 average 11.04
8.46, 10.07, 11.98, 14.07, 7.36, 10.68, 11.68, 8.39, 9.54, 9.04, 16.52, 21.61


----------



## palani (Jun 28, 2011)

round 31

12.16
10.75
13.01
9.34
11.48
11.31
12.73
7.99
8.7
12.46
11.77


avg
11.04


----------



## Xishem (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 31 Results*

RubiksNub *3.76*
LouisCormier *4.40*
Tall5001 *5.88*
cityzach *5.99*
AvGalen *7.03*
Mike Crozack *7.04*
guinepigs rock *11.04*
palani *11.04*

Nice tie


----------



## Xishem (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 32 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 03 July 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F' U2 F' U2 R' F' R2 F' 
U F R U R2 F U2 R2 U' 
F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 
U2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' 
R2 U' F2 R U2 F' U R2 U2 
U F R' F2 R' F2 R F' R' U' 
F' R F' R2 U F R' U F2 U 
R' F2 R' U R' F2 U R' F 
R F R' F2 R' U R2 U R' 
U F2 R F R2 U' F' R U 
U F' U' R2 F U2 R' U' R U2 
R2 F2 R2 U' R F R2 U' R


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 32*
*6.79*
5.15 3.27 8.46 6.08 6.11 7.77 7.72 9.33 5.46 7.18 7.56 6.44
Comment: toooo many bad solves

*Round 31*
*7.03*
6.09 7.50 12.11 9.68 5.43 5.72 6.94 7.15 5.56 7.50 6.03 8.18
Comment: Some crazy scrambles


----------



## cityzach (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 32

6.53, 2.22, 5.30, 5.30, 3.10, 6.81, 4.73, 5.32, 6.21, 6.84, 6.54, 5.55 = 5.54

great for me!


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 1, 2011)

Round 32: *7.26*
7.32, 5.48, 7.98, 11.49, 9.43, 6.33, 5.41, 6.39, 6.86, 6.68, 8.14, 8.00


----------



## Keban (Jul 1, 2011)

*Round 32: 6.28*

DNF(5.12)[wrong alg], 3.28, 8.47, 5.91, 5.93, 6.55, 4.83, 6.44, 6.27, 7.11, 5.56, 5.68

Used a Stackmat. This is pretty average.


----------



## palani (Jul 1, 2011)

round 32
9.89
4.62
9.39
12.9
8.07
9.79
6.53
9.54
6.59
8.93
8.4
8.82

avg*8.60*


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 32

*5.87*

4.94 5.11 (2.58) 6.56 5.43 6.44 6.84 3.18 6.44 (6.93) 6.86 6.91

Pretty good for me. Again didnt think it was going to be sub 6. good single and first 5 solves 5.15 average!


----------



## cityzach (Jul 3, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> round 61


 
there is no round 61 lol


----------



## emolover (Jul 4, 2011)

Average: 4.82
4.73, 5.38, 4.70, 5.33, 4.77, 4.78, 2.89, 4.83, 5.42, 4.72, 4.31, 4.67
Sucks...


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 32: Louis Cormier - 3.97*

Statistics for 07-04-2011 07:51:47

Average: 3.97
Standard Deviation: 0.46
Best Time: 2.17
Worst Time: 5.09
Individual Times:
3.32, (2.17), 3.98, 4.53, (5.09), 3.64, 3.10, 3.69, 4.01, 4.40, 4.30, 4.70

Woot first sub 4 in this thread


----------



## RubiksNub (Jul 5, 2011)

5.31 (2.69) 4.04 3.96 (6.40) 3.83 2.73 3.75 3.36 6.01 3.72 3.67 = *4.04*.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 32 Results*

LouisCormier *3.97*
RubiksNub *4.04*
emolover *4.82*
cityzach *5.54*
Tall5001 *5.87*
Keban *6.28*
AvGalen *6.79*
Mike Crozack *7.26*
palani *8.60*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 33 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 06 July 2011, 7 pm MST

F' R2 F' U' F2 U F' R F R' U' 
U F2 R2 U F U2 F' R' U2 R' U' 
U2 F2 U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R' U' 
R2 F' U2 F U F' U R2 U2 R' U' 
F' U F' U' R' U2 F2 R U R U' 
F2 U' R2 F' R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' 
F R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' F' R' U' 
U R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' U' 
U' R F' U' R F' U' R F' R' U' 
U F' R' U R U2 F' R F R' U' 
R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' 
U R U' F2 U2 R F' U R' F2 U'


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 5, 2011)

4.35, 3.34, 5.04, 5.63, 6.50, 3.99, (7.55), 6.28, 4.22, 5.54, (3.22), 3.82 = 4.87


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 33*
*6.68*
6.96 7.43 6.94 7.41 6.66 5.65 7.83 6.16 6.59 5.75 4.05 7.21
Comment: I should do 50 per day again


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 33: Louis Cormier - 3.96*

Statistics for 07-07-2011 12:20:58

Average: 3.96
Standard Deviation: 0.32
Best Time: 3.01
Worst Time: 4.45
Individual Times:
3.53, 3.69, 4.41, 3.44, 4.27, 4.39, 3.72, 3.91, (3.01), 4.36, (4.45), 3.89

Nice  Consistent


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 33: *7.27*
8.85, 6.74, 6.21, 7.62, 9.73, 5.56, 7.95, 5.41, 7.75, 7.57, 3.96, 9.08


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 33

*5.97*

(4.13) (7.21) 6.08 5.47 6.96 5.44 6.77 4.71 5.22 5.96 6.55 6.52

Barley sub 6. almost killed it at the end with the 2 counting 6's.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 33 Results*

LouisCormier *3.96*
rock1313 *4.87*
Tall5001 *5.97*
AvGalen *6.68*
Mike Crozack *7.27*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 34 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 10 July 2011, 7 pm MST

U F U2 R' U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U' 
F2 U2 R' F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R' U' 
F' R F U F U2 R' F U R' U' 
U R' U2 F' R' U' F2 U2 F' R' U' 
U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' 
U R' U R2 F' R' F R F' R' U' 
F2 U2 F R F R2 U' R' U2 R' U' 
U' F U R' U2 R F2 R U R' U2 
U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R' U F R' U' 
R' U' F U R' F2 U R' U R' U' 
F' U' R' U2 R F' R2 F' U R' U' 
F' R' U F' U R2 U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2011)

*Round 34*
*6.19*
6.75 6.16 5.21 8.44 6.93 5.61 6.78 6.91 5.86 5.75 3.55 5.90
Comment: Some very nice, smooth solving in there!


----------



## Zoé (Jul 8, 2011)

10.15 9.58 8.44 5.84 6.72 10.21 7.72 9.30 9.00 8.15 8.22 8.22 = *8.55*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 34 Results*

AvGalen *6.19*
Zoé *8.55*

*Comment*: I feel pretty worthless at this point. It seems like I never have time to keep up with this thread, and when I do, it totally skips my mind.

I apologize to everyone, especially AvidCuber, for doing horribly at this. If anyone wants to take over, they can feel free. Otherwise, I'll continue to run the thread to the best of my time constraints.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 35 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 17 July 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U' 
U2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' R F2 R' U' 
U F2 U' R U' F2 U R' U' R' U' 
F2 R F R F' U2 F R2 U R' U' 
R' U F' R F U F R' U2 R' U' 
F' R F' U' R F U' F U2 R U' 
R' U F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U' 
F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U F' R U' 
R2 U' R U F R' U R F2 R' U' 
U2 R2 F U R U2 R' U2 F' R' U' 
F' U' F U2 F R U R2 U R' U' 
U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 35: Louis Cormier - 3.82*

Statistics for 07-15-2011 11:18:45

Average: 3.82
Standard Deviation: 0.64
Best Time: 2.04
Worst Time: 5.01
Individual Times:
4.30, 4.42, (5.01), 4.80, 2.99, 3.97, 2.78, (2.04), 2.67, 4.05, 4.00, 4.20

solves 5-9 = 2.81 avg 5 (PB)  All non-lucky solves. :tu


----------



## RaresB (Jul 17, 2011)

times:
5.85, 5.09, 8.04, 6.38, 3.73, 7.17, 5.38, 5.25, 5.14, 5.53, 5.63, 6.34 = 5.78 first time doing 2x2 in ages, guessi gotta start praactising again.

stats: 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.73
worst time: 8.04

current avg5: 5.47 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 5.26 (σ = 0.10)

current avg12: 5.78 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 5.78 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 5.78 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 5.79


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 17, 2011)

round 35 average 9.58 
10.70, 8.20, 8.85, 9.36, 14.93, 5.83, 11.37, 10.96, 7.90, 10.13, 9.40, 9.21


----------



## cityzach (Jul 17, 2011)

Round 35:

5.27, 5.79, 4.94, 3.81, 5.97, 6.12, 6.43, 3.50, 5.55, 6.39, 6.02, 6.36 = 5.62


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 17, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber- Round 35

average: 6.46

1. 7.09 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U'
2. 6.18 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' R F2 R' U'
3. 4.33 U F2 U' R U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
4. 6.67 F2 R F R F' U2 F R2 U R' U'
5. 6.50 R' U F' R F U F R' U2 R' U'
6. 7.38 F' R F' U' R F U' F U2 R U'
7. 6.73 R' U F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U'
8. 6.06 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U F' R U'
9. 6.88 R2 U' R U F R' U R F2 R' U'
10. 7.75 U2 R2 F U R U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
11. 6.00 F' U' F U2 F R U R2 U R' U'
12. 5.07 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'

woot, pb avg.12


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Jul 17, 2011)

ImJustANubCuber- Round 35

average: 6.46

1. 7.09 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U'
2. 6.18 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R U' R F2 R' U'
3. 4.33 U F2 U' R U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
4. 6.67 F2 R F R F' U2 F R2 U R' U'
5. 6.50 R' U F' R F U F R' U2 R' U'
6. 7.38 F' R F' U' R F U' F U2 R U'
7. 6.73 R' U F R2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 U'
8. 6.06 F2 R U' F U2 R2 F U F' R U'
9. 6.88 R2 U' R U F R' U R F2 R' U'
10. 7.75 U2 R2 F U R U2 R' U2 F' R' U'
11. 6.00 F' U' F U2 F R U R2 U R' U'
12. 5.07 U2 F2 R' U F' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'

woot, pb avg.12


----------



## Xishem (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 35 Results*

LouisCormier *3.82*
cityzach *5.62*
pwnAge *5.79*
ImJustANubCuber *6.46*
AvGalen *6.74*
guinepigs rock *9.58*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 36 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 20 July 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F U R' U' 
R U' R' U2 F2 R U' R' F' R' U' 
F2 U' F U R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U' 
F2 U' R U R' F2 R F2 U2 R' U' 
F2 U2 R' U' F2 R F' U' F R U' 
U2 F' U R' F2 U' F' R' F2 R' U' 
U2 F2 U' F' U F U' F2 U' R' U' 
U2 F' R F R' F2 U R2 U R' U' 
R2 U' F R' U F' R' F2 U2 R' U' 
R2 U' F2 R U F U R U2 R' U' 
F2 U' F R2 F U' F' R2 U2 R' U' 
R U' F R U' F2 R F' U' R' U'


----------



## mitch1234 (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 36
3.74, 4.59, 8.16+, 5.24, 3.35, 5.18, 4.54, 5.52, 5.76, 6.66, 5.71, 4.34=5.13
Meh kinda sucked with all the 6's but what ever its kinda late i can't even see straight.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 35*
*6.74*
7.25 6.40 10.22 7.28 6.97 7.61 4.41 7.05 3.16 7.49 7.15 5.81
Comment: Too many T-Perms. Why does everybody love those?


----------



## jack3256 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 35:*
4.63, 3.70, 3.17, 5.19, 3.92, 3.69, 4.68, 3.35, 3.70, 5.03, 4.92, 4.50
Average of 12: 4.21 seconds
Just a normal average.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 35:
4.01, 4.09, 4.50, 4.00, 4.38, 4.22, 3.89, 2.62, 2.80, 3.18, 3.49, 2.62
Average of 12: 3.67

Decent average


----------



## cityzach (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 36:

6.59, 5.08, 5.95, 6.98, 6.26, 5.31, 4.01, 4.51, 5.76, 5.01, 5.76, 6.31 = 5.65


----------



## Egide (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 35:

Average of 12: 4.92
5.99, 6.41, 3.89, 4.06, 5.55, 4.59, (3.58), 5.21, 4.21, (6.46), 4.80, 4.53


----------



## RaresB (Jul 20, 2011)

12:	00:04.16	x
11:	00:06.46	x
10:	00:06.79	x
9:	00:06.12	x
8:	00:05.86	x
7:	00:06.52	x
6:	00:05.38	x
5:	00:05.50	x
4:	00:05.51	x
3:	00:06.18	x
2:	00:07.20	x
1:	00:04.89	x
Average:
00:05.88	
Best:
00:04.16
Avg. 5:
00:05.88	
3 of 5:
00:06.15
Avg. 10:
00:05.85	
10 of 12:
00:05.92


----------



## Xishem (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 36 Results*

chicken9290 *3.67*
jack3256 *4.21*
Tissycuber *4.92*
mitch1234 *5.13*
cityzach *5.65*
pwnAge *5.88*
AvGalen *6.53*

*Comments:* I've got a few comments.

First of all, a lot of people titled their post as "Round 35". I'm going to assume that AvGalen was the only one to do this purposefully -- as he missed the last round -- and then everyone else followed. If not, please let me know.

Also, pwnAge: In the future, could you please bold your average, or make it stand out somehow. Thanks.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 37 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 24 July 2011, 7 pm MST

D2 L' F' R' F' U R B' F2 R B' D2 R2 D' B' R2 B D L B U' B2 D L2 F2 
L' F R D' U' F2 L R F' D' U2 F2 B' L2 D B' U' L U2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 
L D2 L' D2 R2 B' U' L B2 L2 U B2 R' U L' B F' U L2 R2 F D2 U' B F2 
B L' B' F' R' B' U B2 R D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R' F L' B2 R2 B2 F D U' R2 
B2 F U B2 D2 L' U D' B' U2 D2 L' R B' F2 R' U' D2 F2 R' B' R' B' U B 
F2 U' D B2 U L2 D F R' L B2 R' F D F2 D2 U R2 L' B2 U F' U' D F2 
L2 F2 L F' L2 F R' B' D' R L2 U' D' F D' U F2 D U2 B' R2 L' B2 F' R 
R' L2 D F B' R B' L B F' D' B' F' D2 U2 B2 D2 F B' D2 U2 F R F B' 
B D2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R' L F L' B' L' D' F L2 R2 U2 R B' U2 R U2 
U' B' U' D R2 D2 L' R' B U2 D' B' F R2 D R2 U2 L D2 U L2 F' B U2 L 
R2 L' U B2 L2 D' L' R2 D F' U R2 L2 D U' F2 L' D2 F D L2 B2 U' D2 B2 
U2 D' L B2 L B' F' R' B U2 D L D2 B U D' B R F2 R' U B' U' L R2 

*Comment:* I accidentally generated 3x3 scrambles D: I apologize. Just go ahead and do these scrambles, as people have already participated with them.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Xishem said:


> *Round 37 Scrambles*
> Approximate End Date: 24 July 2011, 7 pm MST
> 
> D2 L' F' R' F' U R B' F2 R B' D2 R2 D' B' R2 B D L B U' B2 D L2 F2
> ...


the scrambles are long for 2x2


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Round 37 Average 11.85
14.85, 12.77, 11.10, 14.35, 9.53, 15.01, 13.33, 7.85, 11.35, 6.35, 10.53, 12.83


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2011)

I keep posting just too late. DON'T copy my "Round 36" this time people!


*Round 36*
*6.53*
7.68 7.78 7.61 5.63 5.66 6.53 6.19 6.55 6.61 5.94 6.56 5.94
Comment: I warmed up with 5 solves but I should do 8 I guess. After those first 3 solves I could turn fast again.


----------



## gbcuber (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 37*
*4.83*
1.	4.88	
2.	4.42	
3.	3.62
4.	5.72	
5.	4.84	
6.	3.48	
7.	4.65	
8.	5.91	
9.	5.13	
10.	4.79	
11.	3.71	
12.	4.57	
Comment: Pretty good average, 5's killed it though


----------



## Xishem (Jul 22, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> the scrambles are long for 2x2



That you are right. I accidentally generated 3x3 scrambles. I apologize. However, seeing as people have already done these scrambles, it would be unfair to change them now. I apologize.


----------



## Skullush (Jul 23, 2011)

*ROUND 37
Average of 12: 8.03*
1. 7.12 
2. 6.35 
3. 7.32 
4. 8.35 
5. 11.70 
6. 9.99 
7. 6.97 
8. (2.79) 
9. 6.60 
10. (23.76) 
11. 7.09 
12. 8.77 

Not particularly proud of this average.


----------



## Xishem (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 37 Results*

gbcuber *4.83*
AvGalen *6.77*
Skullush *8.03*
guinepigs rock *11.85*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 38 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 27 July 2011, 7 pm MST

U F' R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U' 
 F' U2 F R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' 
R2 U' R U F' R U2 R U' R' U' 
F2 U2 R' F R F U' F U' R2 U' 
R F' R' F2 U' R U2 R F' R2 U' 
R2 F2 U' F U' F' R' U' F2 R2 U' 
F2 R' F U2 F' R U' F2 U2 R' U' 
R U2 R' F U' F2 R U' F' R2 U' 
U2 F' R' F2 U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' 
U' R2 F R' U R' U R2 F2 R' U' 
R2 F' R F' U2 F U2 F' R F' U' 
U2 F' R2 F' R' U F R F' R' U'


----------



## jla (Jul 25, 2011)

*8.06*

1. 08.37
2. 07.02
3. 01.38 (Lucky scramble)
4. 09.04
5. DNF (POP)
6. 08.50
7. 07.64
8. 11.26 (POP)
9. 06.56
10. 06.93
11. 08.56
12. 06.77

I usually average sub-7, don't know what happened...


----------



## gyc6001 (Jul 25, 2011)

*5.03*
14.39	
5.41	
1.48	
4.11	
4.76	
4.16	
5.83	
4.39	
4.16	
6.02	
6.22	
5.20


----------



## nupityS (Jul 25, 2011)

I got a new 2X2 before sometime 
AVG: 6.65
Times: 7.31, 7.02, 1.32, 8.24, 5.05, 7.55, 5.39, 6.64, 5.74, 6.25, 7.37, 8.66


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 25, 2011)

*2.43, 3.68, (0.73), 2.53, 3.51*, (5.26), 3.23, 2.85, 3.40, 3.70, 4.78, 4.06 = 3.42 

Bolded is 2.82 avg 5 wtf

Very good scrambles...


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 38*
*Average of 12: 10.65*

1. 10.62
2. 11.60
3. (1.72) extremely lucky scramble
4. 9.11
5. 8.43
6. 12.20
7. 9.32
8. (13.87)
9. 9.97
10. 10.04
11. 12.37
12. 12.80

Cube: Shenshou 2x2

First time here! Just got a 2x2 cube today, and I learned how to solve it today also (which was just learning 2 better oll algs and the rest I already knew for 3x3), so I decided to join although I suck at 2x2 right now.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 38

*5.47*

6.72 (6.86) (1.58) 3.94 4.93 5.65 6.19 4.13 5.19 5.53 6.34 6.09

Awesome! if i had eliminated some of the counting 6's it would have been maybe sub 5!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 38*
*6.50*
6.96 8.65 1.08 6.05 6.80 7.31 6.91 5.44 6.30 5.97 7.06 6.22
Comment: 3rd scramble, 3 seconds inspection to guess, 10 more seconds to know for sure, done RIGHT

*Round 37*
*6.77*
7.21 6.72 7.19 5.53 6.53 6.56 8.30 2.77 6.22 7.43 8.86 5.97
Comment: Too many slow ones


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 26, 2011)

12: 00:05.82 x 
11: 00:07.12 x 
10: 00:05.82 x 
9: 00:04.96 x 
8: 00:05.95 x 
7: 00:06.51 x 
6: 00:08.79 x 
5: 00:05.67 x 
4: 00:08.26 x 
3: 00:02.61 x 
2: 00:06.17 x 
1: 00:07.98 x 
=6.43 cube:lanlan


----------



## Hershey (Jul 26, 2011)

**

9.31, 7.97, (1.27), 6.82, 5.79, (9.39), 6.59, 7.73, 6.48, 5.12, 7.04, 5.84

avg12: 6.87


----------



## cityzach (Jul 26, 2011)

round 38

3.43, 3.41, 0.49 (LOL), 5.15, 5.64, 5.58, 5.46, 4.97, 5.65, 5.22, 5.51, 2.12 = 4.65 PB ao12


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

3.20, 2.92, 3.18, 3.51, 3.22, 3.92, 4.53, 4.34, 3.15, 2.90, 4.16, 3.56

3.52 avg12

This is a normal average.
Some scrambles were a bit difficult


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 38: Louis Cormier - 4.44*

Statistics for 07-28-2011 09:45:27

Average: 4.44
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 0.90
Worst Time: 5.93
Individual Times:
4.41, 4.02, (0.90), 3.93, 3.84, (5.93), 5.21, 4.16, 3.84, 5.69, 4.02, 5.30


----------



## Xishem (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 38 Results*

scottishcuber *3.42*
chicken9290 *3.52*
LouisCormier *4.44*
cityzach *4.65*
gyc6001 *5.03*
Tall5001 *5.47*
pwnAge *5.66*
Thunderbolt *6.43*
AvGalen *6.50*
nupityS *6.65*
Hershey *6.87*
jla *8.06*
Bilbo *10.65*


----------



## Xishem (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 39 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 31 July 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U' R' U' R F2 R' F U' R' U' 
U F U2 F' U' R' U F' U' R U' 
R F R' U' F U' R2 U F' R2 U' 
F U2 F U' F R' U F' U' R' U' 
U R F2 R' U R2 U' F U R' U' 
F R F U' F' R2 U R' F R' U' 
F R' F2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' 
F R' U' R2 F2 U R' U F' R U' 
U' R' U2 R2 F U' F U F' R U' 
U' F2 R' F U' R2 U R U R2 U' 
R F2 R' F2 R' F' R U' F R2 U' 
R F R' U2 R U2 R2 F U2 R' U'


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round 39: Louis Cormier - 4.90*

Statistics for 07-29-2011 13:26:04

Average: 4.90
Standard Deviation: 0.55
Best Time: 2.27
Worst Time: 6.47
Individual Times:
5.21, 5.59, 4.68, 4.08, 6.13, 4.96, 4.28, (6.47), (2.27), 5.09, 4.71, 4.30

fail.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 30, 2011)

Round 39

*6.39*

8.84 6.40 6.42 5.76 6.11 (11.43) 7.06 5.84 4.68 6.88 5.86 (4.46)

Eh that was bad


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 30, 2011)

6.15, 7.28, 6.52, 6.15, 6.02, 6.80, 5.31, 6.30, 3.87, 7.48, 5.42, 6.20= 6.21


----------



## RaresB (Jul 30, 2011)

times *round 38*
8.63, 5.01, 1.20, 6.24, 5.50, 6.32, 5.04, 4.51, 6.40, 6.13, 6.12, 5.36
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1.20
worst time: 8.63

current avg5: 5.87 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 5.58 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 5.66 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 5.66 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 5.66 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 5.54


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 39*
*7.32*
9.18 7.25 6.75 6.96 7.22 7.63 8.00 8.22 3.94 6.28 7.46 7.40
Comment: Absolutely horrible


----------



## Xishem (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 39 Results*

LouisCormier *4.90*
Thunderbolt *6.21*
Tall5001 *6.39*
AvGalen *7.32*


----------



## Xishem (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 40 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 3 August 2011, 7 pm MST

R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 F U2 F' R' U' 
R U' R U2 F2 U' F2 R U R' U' 
R' U2 F R' U' R F' R U' R' U' 
R' U R2 U' R' U' R F' U2 R' U' 
R' U2 F2 U' F R' U' F' U' R' U' 
U F U R' F' U2 R2 F' U' R' U' 
R2 U2 R' U R2 F U2 F U2 R' U' 
U2 R F R F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
R' F R' U F' R U' R' U R' U' 
R2 U F R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U' 
R2 F U' R' U F' R U F' R' U' 
U R' U' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 1, 2011)

6.71, 9.49, 7.63, 6.68, 5.28, 5.33, 6.47, 5.69, 5.07, 4.00, 6.58, 8.33= 6.38 lol I waked up at 5th solve


----------



## emolover (Aug 1, 2011)

4.68 

5.09, 4.34, 6.48, 5.16, 4.70, 3.38, 5.60, 4.77, 5.39, 4.08, 4.32, 3.24

God I suck now. :fp


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 40*

_3.53 avg12_

4.01, 4.56, 3.25, 3.53, 3.94, 4.82, 2.83, 3.31, 2.35, 3.37, 3.32, 3.19


----------



## cityzach (Aug 5, 2011)

round 40:

6.65, 6.07, 5.38, 5.37, 5.27, 4.37, 8.32, 6.09, 6.88, 5.99, 3.39, 6.04 = 5.81


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2011)

*Round 40*
*6.44*
6.36 4.88 6.91 7.30 6.00 5.81 7.81 5.43 5.83 7.16 5.78 8.65
Comment: More goods and bads than normal


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 40

Average: *5.69*

6.19 5.75 4.06 4.58 (3.28) 5.25 6.40 5.61 6.81 6.43 5.81 (7.41)

That 3.28 could have been a 2.xx but i missed the timer i was so excited my CLL worked!! pretty good for me!


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 40*

5.68 avg12

5.94, 6.05, (3.65), 3.71, 6.53, 5.63, 4.78, 5.94, (DNF(8.28)), 6.43, 5.74, 6.00 = 5.68 avg12

Hah, beat you Tall5001  Pretty normal average for me.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 40 Results*

chicken9290 *3.53*
emolover *4.68*
masteranders1 *5.68*
Tall5001 *5.69*
cityzach *5.81*
Thunderbolt *6.38*
AvGalen *6.44*
Sorry for the late results. The next round will begin today, end on Sunday, and after that we can be back to the regular schedule.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 41 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 14 August 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U F R' U F U' R2 U'
R' F2 R' U2 F' R' F' R2 U2
R U2 R U2 F' R F' U' F
U2 R U' R' U2 R' U F'
F' R U2 R F U2 F R U
R' F U2 F' R2 F U' R' U2
R U F' R U' F2 R U F2 U
F2 R' F' R2 F' R' U F' U R2
R2 U2 F2 R' F U
F' U' F R2 U F' R F2 R2
R2 U2 R F2 R F' U' R'
F' U' R F2 R' F2 R F U2


----------



## emolover (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea!!! AvidCuber is back!

4.83 

4.98, 4.64, 4.46, 5.24, 4.33, 4.54, 5.93, 3.32, 4.70, 4.51, 8.06, 4.98


----------



## nupityS (Aug 9, 2011)

round 41
avg 7.19
times 7.26, 8.33, (9.07), 4.83, 7.78, 6.08, 6.27, 7.60, 8.66, 8.83, (4.49), 6.27
first solves in the day...


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 41

3.71 avg 12

Times:3.18, 3.39, 3.52, 3.37, 4.95, 3.59, 5.92, 3.33, 1.87, 5.10, 3.77, 2.95

*


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2011)

*Round 41*
*7.04*
7.44 6.61 7.38 6.55 5.68 7.08 8.15 4.84 5.71 6.93 9.86 8.88
Comment: Too many bad ones


----------



## cityzach (Aug 14, 2011)

round 41:

4.58, 6.98, 6.78, 4.07, 3.78, 5.56, 5.21, 5.78, 5.59, 4.02, 3.30, 6.92 = 5.23


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 41

Average: *6.55*

(8.05) 6.05 7.03 5.91 7.05 7.11 6.81 6.65 (4.11) 6.44 6.19 6.27

Just terrible could even get my warm ups better then this o well


----------



## APdRF (Aug 16, 2011)

Best average of 12: 5.57
1-12 - 5.69 4.38 (3.83) (8.31) 4.21 5.03 5.95 4.83 5.89 7.44 5.77 6.49

Learning CLL ^^


----------



## janelle (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 41*
(7.36), 6.59, 6.10, 5.86, 7.21, 6.55, 4.56, 4.50, 4.92, 6.92, (3.72[LL skip XD]), 6.07
Average of 12: *5.92*


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2011)

New round its the 17th??


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 41 Results*

chicken9290 *3.71*
emolover *4.83*
cityzach *5.23*
APdRF *5.57*
janelle *5.92*
Tall5001 *6.55*
AvGalen *7.04*
nupityS *7.19*


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 42 Scrambles*
Approximate End Date: 21 August 2011, 7 pm MST

R' U' R' U' F2 U' F' R U' R' U'
U F' U2 F R' F R' U2 F R' U'
F2 U R2 U R2 U' F R' U' R' U'
F U R' F' R' F' U' R U' R2 U'
U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
R U2 F2 U F' U F U2 F' R' U'
F U F2 R' F R' F' R2 F' R' U'
U' R F R2 U2 F' U R' F' R' U'
U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
R F2 U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
F' R' F2 U F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
R' U F R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U'


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 42*
*6.70*
8.40 5.56 7.21 6.81 5.77 7.58 7.43 6.47 6.21 6.15 7.46 5.88
Comment: My 2x2x2 got permanently "borrowed" by a little Vietnamese girl, never to return again. Now using a pretty bad 2x2x2 that cannot do a U2 fingertrick. Pretty bad for AUF-ing. The result was pretty good though


----------



## Zoé (Aug 18, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> *Round 42*
> *6.70*
> 8.40 5.56 7.21 6.81 5.77 7.58 7.43 6.47 6.21 6.15 7.46 5.88
> Comment: My 2x2x2 got permanently "borrowed" by a little Vietnamese girl, never to return again. Now using a pretty bad 2x2x2 that cannot do a U2 fingertrick. Pretty bad for AUF-ing. The result was pretty good though



HEY ! Be happy you can use a 222 anyway, meannie ! ^^
It's much better after lubing, so much smoother, me likey 

*Round 42 = 7.74*
9.86 7.55 7.33 8.16 7.13 7.36 5.40 10.31 7.02 7.65 9.15 6.18


----------



## APdRF (Aug 18, 2011)

7.37 5.44 6.01 (8.58) 6.42 6.90 5.76 4.39 6.08 (2.95) 3.89 5.77= 5.80

Y really need to practice more 2x2...


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 42*

3.98 avg 12

4.92, 3.63, 4.43, 3.34, 4.02, 4.17, 3.85, 3.58, 3.53, 4.39, 4.93, 3.11

(i failed because i took early in the morning and my hands didnt warm up)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

7.44, 4.27, 6.81, 7.74, 4.45, 8.87, 8.13, 6.10, 4.39, 6.41, 11.27, 6.47= 6.68
I used ortega for this solves but actually i'm learning CLL so my times sucks a bit


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 42

Average: *5.81*

6.11 4.58 (7.08) 6.66 4.22 6.69 6.59 6.02 (4.19) 5.83 5.81 5.61

Not bad not bad at all sometimes im lucky sometimes im not. got a PB average of 5 on warm up 3.74!


----------



## emolover (Aug 21, 2011)

3.85

4.06, 3.03, 5.31, 4.98, 2.97, 1.22, 3.99, 3.82, 3.41, 4.87, 3.14, 4.20

Not my best but still very good. 

BTW I use Ortega.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 21, 2011)

round 42:

5.10, 5.29, 6.19, 3.76, 5.41, 3.30, 4.80, 5.60, 2.99, 4.73, 5.00, 4.22 = 4.72

great average!


----------



## verdito (Aug 21, 2011)

*Average: 7.40*
Standard Deviation: 0.66
Best Time: 4.06
Worst Time: 10.03
Individual Times:
1. 6.59 R' U' R' U' F2 U' F' R U' R' U'
2. (4.06) U F' U2 F R' F R' U2 F R' U'
3. 7.70 F2 U R2 U R2 U' F R' U' R' U'
4. 8.11 F U R' F' R' F' U' R U' R2 U'
5. 7.42 U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U'
6. 7.22 R U2 F2 U F' U F U2 F' R' U'
7. 8.64 F U F2 R' F R' F' R2 F' R' U'
8. 7.53 U' R F R2 U2 F' U R' F' R' U'
9. 7.75 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U' R' U'
10. (10.03) R F2 U R' U R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'
11. 5.91 F' R' F2 U F' U2 F R' U' R' U'
12. 7.12 R' U F R2 U2 R' F2 R F2 R' U'

Ortega method...


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 42 Results*

emolover *3.85*
chicken9290 _*3.98*_
cityzach *4.72*
APdRF *5.80*
Tall5001 *5.81*
Thunderbolt *6.68*
AvGalen *6.70*
verdito *7.40*
Zoé *7.74*


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 43 Scrambles*
Tentative End Date: 24 August 2011, 7 pm MST

R' U' R F' U2 R U F'
R2 F U' R F2 U' R U' R U'
F2 U2 F' U F' R' U F' R' U2
U2 R F U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U
U2 F U R' U F2 U2 F' R2
R U2 F U' R' F2 R' F2 U2
F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F'
U' F' U R' U F' U F'
U2 R F2 R F R' F2 R2 U
F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
F2 U R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' U'
R U2 R' U R F2 R U


----------



## APdRF (Aug 22, 2011)

4.46 6.51 8.06 6.63 8.34 6.73 6.54 7.33 5.31 (3.86) 5.25 (14.51)= 6.52

Just learned anew family of CLL's, I need to practice more...


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 22, 2011)

5.82, 7.17, 6.97, 6.42, 3.89, (3.75), 7.25, 4.80, (7.46), 6.02, 5.41, 5.18 = 5.89

Just began learning Guimond intuitively. Not very good cases in the beginning...


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> 5.82, 7.17, 6.97, 6.42, 3.89, (3.75), 7.25, 4.80, (7.46), 6.02, 5.41, 5.18 = 5.89
> 
> Just began learning Guimond intuitively. Not very good cases in the beginning...


 
If you know ortega then you should stick to it. Just because it is considered an "advanced" method doesn't mean it is that fast. Sub 4 with ortega is easy.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> If you know ortega then you should stick to it. Just because it is considered an "advanced" method doesn't mean it is that fast. Sub 4 with ortega is easy.


 
I used it in the first few solves because the scrambles were wretched for Guimond. My Lanlan doesnt seem to have the ability as everyone elses and I was better with 5/7 CLL than Ortega.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 23, 2011)

5.67, 6.42, 7.47, 11.80, 4.86, 8.42, 6.42, 7.86, 7.21, 5.31, 7.25, 6.70= 6.87
guimond and ortega but i'm going to be guimond 2x2's cuber . 4.86 made by guimond


----------



## verdito (Aug 23, 2011)

Statistics for 08-23-2011 09:13:35

*Average: 5.64*
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 2.89
Worst Time: 7.34
Individual Times:
1.	6.17	R' U' R F' U2 R U F'
2.	4.91	R2 F U' R F2 U' R U' R U'
3.	6.94	F2 U2 F' U F' R' U F' R' U2
4.	5.22	U2 R F U2 F2 U' F' U' R' U
5.	4.34	U2 F U R' U F2 U2 F' R2
6.	4.16	R U2 F U' R' F2 R' F2 U2
7.	(2.89)	F2 U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F'
8.	6.81	U' F' U R' U F' U F'
9.	5.95	U2 R F2 R F R' F2 R2 U
10.	(7.34)	F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U'
11.	5.24	F2 U R2 U' R F R2 U2 R' U'
12.	6.70	R U2 R' U R F2 R U

new avg5 pb


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 43*

*3.50 Average of 12*

*TImes:
4.36, 2.85, 4.14, 2.98, 3.62, 2.34, 3.78, 3.33, 3.29, 3.24, 3.46, 4.42
*
Below is my PB avg 12 on tape.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 23, 2011)

round 43:

4.30, 5.34, 4.45, 3.08, 6.70, 3.33, 6.20, 4.35, 3.92, 4.62, 3.66, 4.89 = 4.51

i think i can officially say im sub 5


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 23, 2011)

round 43

Statistics for 08-23-2011 10:50:39

Average: 5.40
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 3.59
Worst Time: 7.66
Individual Times:

5.81, 5.43, 6.06, (7.66), 5.86, 4.21, (3.59), 3.94, 5.09, 4.93, 7.21. 5.41


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 24, 2011)

Round 43

Average: *5.66*

5.53 6.91 6.53 4.08 (3.86) 3.91 (7.13) 6.28 6.30 5.83 4.66 6.52

Damn that was nice! the solves 4 5 and 6 were sweet not that lucky but just great recognition! 4.76 average of 5 in there! YAY


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 24, 2011)

Round 43

3.19, 3.75, 2.53, (6.55+), 2.80, (1.44), 2.93, 2.40, 2.43, 3.18, 3.91, 2.50 = *2.96*

Terrible average, I just felt like entering.


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 43 Results*

RCTACameron *2.96*
chicken9290 *3.50*
cityzach *4.51*
Pandadudex96 *5.40*
verdito *5.64*
Tall5001 *5.66*
RNewms27 *5.89*
APdRF *6.52*
Thunderbolt *6.87*


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 44 Scrambles*
Tentative End Date: 28 August 2011, 7pm MST

F R' F U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U'
R2 F R2 F2 U F' R F' U'
F R' U F' R U2 F2 U'
R2 U R2 F' R2 F' U F' U
R' U2 F U2 R' U' R2 U2
U' R2 F' R2 F2 R' F2 R U
R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2
F' R' U2 F R F R2 U' F2 U2
R2 F R F' R U F2 R' U
R2 F2 R U F' U F' U' F2 U'
U' R2 F' U R F R2 U2
U R' F2 R F2 R F' U R U'


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 44 - Ortega

*Average: 7.78*

8.46, 7.35, 6.51, 6.84, (10.13), 8.56, 9.05, 6.11, 8.89, 7.07, 9.03, (5.96)


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 44

Average: *5.50*

(4.88) 5.47 (6.88) 4.90 5.46 5.44 6.08 5.34 4.90 5.25 5.61 6.52

Sweet average some nice singles that were Full step but just great cases! Ortega for the Win! Also this was with my new Witeden 2x2 its weird dont know if i like it. need to break it in more!


----------



## RubiksNub (Aug 25, 2011)

4.00 3.95 4.78 4.90 4.58 4.35 4.26 3.29 4.62 4.04 (3.04) (5.31) = *4.28*.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 26, 2011)

6.17 (7.19) 6.95 6.93 3.94 5.40 6.14 4.61 6.56 4.56 (3.42) 4.15= 5.54


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 26, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.88
worst time: 17.08

current avg5: 5.75 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 5.75 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 6.70 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 6.70 (σ = 2.15)

session avg: 6.70 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 7.33

4.97, (17.08), 7.16, (3.88), 7.25, 12.65, 6.88, 5.29, 6.05, 5.92, 6.15, 4.73

i think I was better years ago.... lmao


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 27, 2011)

6.13, 5.33, 8.52, 5.47, 6.12, 6.20, 5.77, 5.82, 6.74, 4.87, 5.55, 5.31= 5.84


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 44*
*7.02*
7.31 7.77 6.25 6.71 8.56 6.21 6.78 7.56 5.40 6.80 8.05 6.80
Comment: Decent, could be better

*Round 43*
*6.16*
6.38 6.77 4.11 5.41 4.27 6.58 7.16 7.61 5.34 6.83 6.84 6.03
Comment: Started great, ended good, so a very nice average


----------



## LouisCormier (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 44: Louis Cormier - 4.44*

Average of 12: 4.44 (σ = 0.52)
3.82, 3.63, 4.50, 5.13, 4.79, (7.13), 5.00, 4.62, 4.50, 3.66, (3.28), 4.75


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 44 Results*

RubiksNub *4.28*
LouisCormier *4.44*
Tall5001 *5.50*
APdRF *5.54*
Thunderbolt *5.84*
Pandadudex96 *6.70*
AvGalen *7.02*
Riley *7.78*


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 45 Scrambles*
Tentative End Date: 31 August 2011, 7pm MST

U F' R' F U2 R' U F R
F' U' R2 F R' F R' F U'
F' R' F R' F R2 U2 R' U'
F2 R' U2 R' F2 U F R' F2 U'
U' R' F2 U2 R F U
F R2 F' R2 F R' U R2 F U'
F' R' U R' F R2 F2 U
R2 U2 F' U' F2 U F' U' R U2
F2 U R' U2 F R' F' R' U2
F2 R U R' F2 R' F2 R F2
F2 R U F2 R F' R U' R'
R F R U2 F' R' F2 U2


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 45*
*6.92*
7.43 6.47 13.09 5.72 5.83 8.40 6.71 7.77 6.58 7.46 5.72 6.80
Comment: Another "just decent" average. Zoé's 2x2x2 is getting better


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 30, 2011)

4.46, (6.10), (3.71), 4.49, 4.32, 5.98, 5.75, 4.79, 4.71, 6.08, 5.58, 4.90= 5.11


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 30, 2011)

6.66, 9.22, 5.52, 7.16, 8.38, 5.73, 5.76, 6.63, 7.33, 6.27, 6.38, 3.42= 6.58 lol


----------



## Riley (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 45

*Average: 7.08*
7.07, 8.71, (8.74), 4.67, 6.81, 6.78, 6.75, 8.10, 7.20, 6.76, (3.79), 7.99


----------



## janelle (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 45*
6.27, 7.31, 5.20, 4.58, 4.75, (7.71), 5.28, 7.54, 4.85, (2.66[pbl skip]), 6.99, 2.78[pbl skip]
Average of 12: *5.55*


----------



## Hershey (Aug 31, 2011)

avg12: 6.05


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 45

Average: *5.94*

5.03 7.55 5.84 4.91 6.83 7.91 5.59 4.91 (8.44) (2.69) 4.61 6.22

Nice average not fast but still sub 6! plus its all on camera! and a 2.69 single!


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 45 Results*

Pandadudex96 *5.11*
janelle *5.55*
Tall5001 *5.94*
Hershey *6.05*
Thunderbolt *6.58*
AvGalen *6.92*
Riley *7.08*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 46 Scrambles*
Tentative End Date: 04 September 2011, 7 pm MST

F' R' F' R U' R U' R U
U' R2 F2 R F' U2 R U2 R2
F' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F U2
R' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R
R F' R' F R' U' F U' F2 U2
F2 R' F2 R F2 U' F2
F2 R' F R2 U F2 U2 F'
U2 F' R' U R U2 R'
U F' R2 F' U' F U2 F' U2
U2 R F U2 F R U2 F2
F' U F' U2 F' R2 F U


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 1, 2011)

best time: 3.93
worst time: 7.61

current avg5: 5.77 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 5.29 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 5.63 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 5.63 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 5.63 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 5.65

4.53, 5.25, 5.46, 7.17, (7.61), 5.88, 4.36, 6.34, 5.55, 5.94, (3.93), 5.80= 5.63


----------



## janelle (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 46*
6.04, 5.33, (5.09), 7.08, 6.77, 5.39, 6.48, 6.61, 5.53, 5.55, (7.15), 5.31
Average of 12: *6.01*


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 46

Average: *5.80*

00:05.40 F' U F' U2 F' R2 F U
00:04.93 U2 R F U2 F R U2 F2
00:06.22 U F' R2 F' U' F U2 F' U2
00:05.81 U2 F' R' U R U2 R'
00:04.33 F2 R' F R2 U F2 U2 F'
00:06.21 F2 R' F2 R F2 U' F2
00:06.13 R F' R' F R' U' F U' F2 U2
00:06.28 R' U' R2 U' R F2 U2 R
00:07.22 U2 R2 U' F R2 U' F U2
00:06.30 F' R2 F' U R' U' R2 U' R' U'
00:05.05 U' R2 F2 R F' U2 R U2 R2
00:05.66 F' R' F' R U' R U' R U

Pretty good!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 46*
*7.08*
6.27 5.52 8.90 7.34 6.34 5.88 10.21 4.44 8.78 6.25 7.72 7.75
Comment: I did an Erik! ...but with several lockups and +2's so this should have been a lot better


----------



## Zoé (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 46 = 8.56 *
(5.83) (19.96) 7.81 17.21 7.47 9.84 8.06 5.94 5.97 8.90 7.43 6.93

Could have been so much better if I hadn't messed up 2 solves (I aaaaalways have to mess up a few solves for some reason >_<)


----------



## APdRF (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 45*
5.02 5.38 4.82 4.93 4.40 (7.83) 2.93 4.52 6.28 (2.43) 5.21 5.66= 4.92 (No skips) Yay! Sub-5!

*Round 46*
4.99 5.66 5.08 4.50 4.83 3.55 5.13 (6.69) (2.58) 4.57 6.47 4.19= 4.90 (1 skip) Yay! Sub-5 another time! ^^


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 2, 2011)

APdRF said:


> *Round 45*
> 5.02 5.38 4.82 4.93 4.40 (7.83) 2.93 4.52 6.28 (2.43) 5.21 5.66= 4.92 (No skips) Yay! Sub-5!
> 
> *Round 46*
> 4.99 5.66 5.08 4.50 4.83 3.55 5.13 (6.69) (2.58) 4.57 6.47 4.19 (1 skip) Yay! Sub-5 another time! ^^


 
you forgot the average for the second round you posted you just have the times!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 2, 2011)

round 46:

5.58, 6.64, 4.58, 5.56, 4.75, 3.14, 3.95, 4.77, 5.80, 2.85, 4.29, 4.80 = 4.72


----------



## APdRF (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh, jajajja, thanks Tall for teh advertisment, I'm going to edit... Jajaja!


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 3, 2011)

46

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.13
worst time: 10.43

current avg5: 6.87 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 6.38 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 6.68 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 6.68 (σ = 0.50)

times (reset):
6.06, 6.46, 10.43, 7.06, 6.81, 6.55, 5.80, 3.13, 7.27, 6.97, 6.36, 7.43


----------



## Hershey (Sep 3, 2011)

avg: 6.47


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 46
3.48 avg12

Times: 3.60, 3.66, 4.69, 2.78, 3.12, 2.34, 3.63, 4.14, 2.64, 3.70, 3.59, 3.90


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 46 Results*

chicken9290 *3.48*
cityzach *4.72*
APdRF *4.90*
Pandadudex96 *5.77*
Tall5001 *5.80*
janelle *6.01*
Hershey *6.47*
Daniel Liamitz *6.68*
AvGalen *7.08*
Zoé *8.56*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 47 Scrambles*
Tentative End Date: 07 September 2011, 7 pm MST

U R' F U2 R U' R U2 R2
R U2 R2 F R' F
U2 F2 R U' R' F U2 F' U2
R' F2 R F2 U2 R F' R U'
R F2 R F' U R' U' R'
R2 U R2 U' F' R2 U F' U'
R2 U2 R F' U2 F' U F' U2
F U' R' U2 R U F2 U' F2 U'
R U' F2 R F U2 F R F2 U'
U2 F2 U R' U2 R F' U R'
R2 F R' F2 R' F2 R F'
F U' F2 U' F2 U R2 F' U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 5, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.66
worst time: 7.37

current avg5: 5.40 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 5.32 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 5.56 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 5.56 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 5.56 (σ = 0.58)
session mean: 5.47

5.94, (2.66), 5.82, 5.28, 7.01, 4.97, 5.43, 5.55, (7.37), 4.98, 5.03, 5.61


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 5, 2011)

Round 47 

Average: *6.66*.... HEHEHE

(4.94) 7.65 7.21 6.31 7.34 5.52 7.55 5.34 7.36 (8.22) 5.80 6.55

Terrible average but i like the number!!!


----------



## APdRF (Sep 6, 2011)

6.50 4.97 4.57 4.24 4.94 5.55 4.43 4.30 (8.61) 4.72 4.58 (3.76)= 4.88


----------



## cityzach (Sep 7, 2011)

round 47:

4.03, 2.74, 3.84, 3.12, 3.86, 4.60, 5.83, 5.52, 4.90, 5.13, 5.01, 4.19 = 4.42

really good average. it could have been a lot better tho. i started it out REALLY strong with a 3.61 ao5, then kept failing as i progressed.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 47*
*6.88*
6.16 8.90 7.43 6.08 6.68 6.13 6.94 6.77 7.31 8.71 6.61 5.81
Comment: No goods, no bads


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 47 Results*

cityzach *4.42*
APdRF *4.88*
Pandadudex96 *5.56*
Tall5001 *6.66*
AvGalen *6.88*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 48 Scrambles*
Tentative Ending Date: 11 September 2011, 7 pm MST

R U' R2 F R' F' U R' F2
R2 U R' U' F' U2 F2 R F' R'
R' F2 R' F U R2 U2
U' R' F R' F R2 U2 R' U2
U' R' F R U' F2 U F' R2
U2 F U' R F' R F2 R U
F2 U F' R' U F' U'
R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F' R U'
U2 R' F R' F2 U F2 U2 F' U'
F' R U2 R' F U2 F U2
U' R' U' F2 R U' F' U R'
R F' U' R' U R2 U


----------



## cityzach (Sep 8, 2011)

round 48:

5.11, 5.47, 4.53, 4.15, 5.21, 4.95, 5.24, 4.70, 5.50, 4.64, 5.66, 2.35 = 4.95

way i won last round!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 8, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.87
worst time: 9.27

current avg5: 5.21 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 5.21 (σ = 0.29)

current avg12: 5.47 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 5.47 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 5.47 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 5.57

(9.27), 5.53, (2.87), 6.96, 4.10, 6.82, 5.50, 5.46, 6.38, 4.80, 5.36, 3.75


----------



## APdRF (Sep 9, 2011)

6.50 4.80 3.71 5.92 5.42 4.10 (3.62) 5.35 6.15 6.44 3.79 (6.58)= 5.22


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 9, 2011)

*Round 48*
*Average:.5.07*
01.:5.26
02.:5.12
03.2.94)
04.:4.91
05.:4.04
06.6.82)
07.:5.94
08.:6.81
09.:3.92
10.:4.90
11.:4.42
12.:5.42
I had better averages of 100.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 9, 2011)

round 48 average 11.52
9.85, 9.59, 6.83, 12.28, 17.19, 13.15, 9.65, 11.53, 13.13, 10.78, 15.74, 9.52


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 48

Average: *5.63*

5.53 (6.63) (4.00) 5.83 6.30 5.25 5.03 5.22 5.84 6.27 4.97 6.09

See i go from terrible to pretty good! wish i was still faster but this isnt bad!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 48*
*6.91*
6.58 7.15 3.41 6.90 5.93 6.68 24.18 7.36 6.63 7.61 6.61 7.65
Comment: Too many Y-Perms


----------



## Zoé (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 48 = 7.46*
(14.88), 7.31, (3.96), 7.84, 7.02, 7.66, 7.86, 7.21, 4.80, 7.46, 8.80, 8.65 
Only one messed up solve this time, one skip and the rest is pretty consistent so : good


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 11, 2011)

Round 48 : 
3.78, 4.28, 2.58, 4.11, 4.28, 3.27, 2.94, 4.19, 5.69, 5.11, DNF(3.46), 3.59

number of times: 11/12
best time: 2.58
worst time: 5.69

current avg5: 5.00 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 3.44 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: *4.12* (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 4.12 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 4.12 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 3.98


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 11, 2011)

You don't have to include my results, becuase I graduated, but I'm too slow for the race to 2.2 thread...

3.81, 1.94, 2.90, 2.61, 3.25, 3.49, 2.15, 2.24, 3.10, 5.17, 3.78, 3.90= 3.12

Witeden 2x2, Ortega

Easy scrambles.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 48 Results*

cuberkid10 *3.12**
wlstjd2145 *4.12*
cityzach *4.95*
Ezy Ryder *5.07*
APdRF *5.22*
Pandadudex96 *5.47*
tall5001 *5.63*
AvGalen *6.91*
Zoé *7.46*
Guinepigs rock *11.52*

*For fun


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 49 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 14 September 2011, 7 pm MST

R' U2 R F U2 F R
U' R F R F2 U F2 U F U2
F2 R F' U' R' U' R F2 R
F2 U R' F' R2 F R2 U' R2
F R' U2 R2 F' U' R' F R
U2 F R' F R U2 R U' R2
R' F2 R2 U F' U F2 R' F'
U2 R' U' F R' F U' F2 U'
R F' R U' R U' F R' U
R F U2 F' R2 F' R2 U2
U' F2 U' R' U' R' F2 R' U2
U R2 F2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 12, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.82
worst time: 5.85

current avg5: 4.60 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 4.60 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 4.86 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 4.86 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 4.86 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 4.85

4.11, 5.65, 5.35, 4.46, 5.28, 3.82, 5.85, 4.25, 5.66, 5.30, 4.25, 4.25


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 12, 2011)

Oops! I just realised that I only posted 10 scrambles. I added 2 more to the end of the list. Pandadude, if you could do those two solves and add them/recalculate the average, that would be great. Otherwise, if you don't see this, then I'll just enter your results as your average of 10, as it was my own fault.

Sorry!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 12, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> Oops! I just realised that I only posted 10 scrambles. I added 2 more to the end of the list. Pandadude, if you could do those two solves and add them/recalculate the average, that would be great. Otherwise, if you don't see this, then I'll just enter your results as your average of 10, as it was my own fault.
> 
> Sorry!


 
yea i was confused  k thx another chance to kill the average


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 49 :
3.63, 4.69, 3.53, 4.91, 4.27, 3.27, 3.83, 5.66, 6.46, 4.05, 4.19, 4.77

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.27
worst time: 6.46

current avg5: 4.87 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 3.88 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: *4.35* (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 4.35 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 4.35 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 4.44


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 13, 2011)

3.70, 4.95, 6.34, 7.53, 6.28, 8.62, 5.27, 5.94, 6.45, 5.61, 4.78, 4.86=5.80


----------



## APdRF (Sep 14, 2011)

(2.77) 3.79 2.87 3.96 (6.41) 6.24 4.41 3.91 3.80 4.43 5.52 4.60= 4.35

Awesome start  (3.54 avg 5)


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 49 Results*

APdRF *4.35*
wlstjd2145 *4.35*
Pandadudex96 *4.86*
Thunderbolt *5.80*
If participation doesn't increase very much in the next few rounds, I may make the race weekly rather than bi-weekly, at least for a while.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 50 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 18 September 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 U' F' R2 U R2 U' F2 U'
F' U' F2 U2 F' U2 F' R' U'
R' F2 U F' R F2 R' F2 R'
R U' F2 U F' U2 R U'
R' U2 R' F2 U R' F' R'
R U2 R' F' U R U2 F' U'
R U2 F U' F2 U' R U2 R'
R' F R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U'
R F' R F2 U' F' R2 F U'
F2 R2 F R' F' U2
U R U' R2 F' U F U'
F U F R2 U' F U' F2 U'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 15, 2011)

best time: 2.46
worst time: 6.01

current avg5: 5.57 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 4.23 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 4.82 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 4.82 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 4.82 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 4.72

5.96, 5.21, 5.02, 2.61, 5.00, 3.81, 3.87, 5.37, 5.41, 2.46, 5.93, 6.01


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 49

Average: *5.72*

5.00 5.40 5.28 (6.91) 5.55 5.27 6.75 (4.44) 6.61 5.53 6.58 5.19

Damn i totally forgot!!! i meant to do it but when i looked it ended so im doing it now!

Round 50

Average: *5.99*

(7.21) 6.53 5.15 6.31 5.46 6.36 (5.09) 6.21 5.44 6.25 6.33 5.83

Bad but not horrible still sub 6 but barley!


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Sep 15, 2011)

session avg: 7.16 :-(
times :
8.15, 5.93, 3.87, 4.93, 8.35, 8.31, (17.20), 9.31, 10.19, (3.13), 4.39, 8.19


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 15, 2011)

6.74, 6.92, 6.69, 6.16, 6.84, 5.63, 5.71, 7.49, 5.13, 3.34, 7.66, 5.86=6.32 omg i'm suck :facepalm: (guimond + ortega)


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 49:*
Average of 12: 3.61
1. 3.78
2. 4.24 
3. 3.34 
4. 4.31 
5. (5.67) -Unknown algorithm (I've got to learn the last four). 
6. (2.28) -CLL Skip
7. 3.48 
8. 2.58 
9. 3.71 
10. 3.18 
11. 3.35 
12. 4.15
Method: CLL. But still two look.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 50: 7.50 7.06 6.97 5.59 6.93 6.69 9.58 7.94 6.03 6.68 6.41 6.52 = 6.87
Round 49: 6.40 5.13 8.86 7.30 6.43 7.08 6.84 8.22 5.90 9.00 6.75 7.00 = 7.08


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 50 : 
4.77, 4.40, 3.91, 4.46, 4.33, 3.33, 4.34, 4.11, 4.88, 6.46, 6.52, 5.18 =* 4.68 *average

too bad


----------



## CRO (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 50

Average of 12: 7.58
8.13, 5.38, 7.23, 6.94, 8.29, 8.58, 8.20, 8.44, 8.83, 3.90, 8.71, 5.91

Bad.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 18, 2011)

round 50:

5.45, 3.87, 4.51, 3.43, 5.55, 4.61, 5.63, 5.36, 3.27, 4.54, 3.63, 5.50 = 4.65


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 50:
*Average: 4.12*
01.:3.74
02.3.14) //Thumbs up for Pi!
03.:3.52
04.:3.87
05.:3.71
06.:5.21 //Mistake during FL
07.7.10) //Unknown CLL
08.:4.54
09.:5.48 // Unknown CLL
10.:3.56
11.:3.40
12.:4.23
Not that bad... But before that, I did a 3.65 Ao12 for PSS's League.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 18, 2011)

4.85 4.99 4.85 5.41 4.04 4.47 (6.94) 4.18 5.21 4.96 (3.55) 4.08= 4.70

So bad this round.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 50

*6.02* = 6.62, 6.15, (8.44), 5.67, 5.60, 6.80, 6.75, 5.46, 5.84, (2.84), 5.32, 6.04


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 50 Results*

Ezy Ryder *3.61*
cityzach *4.65*
wlstjd2145 *4.68*
APdRF *4.70*
Pandadudex96 *4.82*
Tall5001 *5.72*
Sir E Brum *6.02*
Thunderbolt *6.32*
AvGalen *6.87*
mehran_bj6890 *7.16*
CRO *7.58*
Ezy Ryder, you posted 2 results, so I posted the better one.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 51 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 21 September 2011, 7 pm MST

F' U' F2 R2 U F' R U2 F2
R U2 F' R F2 U2 F' U2 R' U
R U' F2 R' F R2 F R' F2
F2 R' F' U2 F' U2 R U
R' F' R2 F' U F2 U R2 U'
U R U' R2 F' R U2 F' R'
U' R F' U2 F' R U' F2
U R2 F' R' U2 F R2 F2 R'
U R U R F R2
U' R' F U' R F U' F2 U'
U' R2 F U' R F R2 F R'
U R F R F2 R U2 R F' U'


----------



## CRO (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 51

5.32, 8.82, 7.03, 8.62, 7.22, 4.17, 7.38, 7.03, 5.77, 6.22, 5.95, 7.93 = *6.85*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 20, 2011)

best time: 4.12
worst time: 9.45

current avg5: 6.21 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 4.78 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 5.43 (σ = 0.80)
best avg12: 5.43 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 5.43 (σ = 0.80)
session mean: 5.66

6.16, 4.52, 4.83, 4.12, 5.00, 5.37, 5.00, 6.18, 4.82, 9.45, 5.22, 7.23

I shouldn't do races in the morning heh??


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 20, 2011)

6.32, 5.83, 5.80, 5.20, 6.22, 5.78, 5.59, 4.23, 7.81, 5.03, 6.17, 6.25=5.82


----------



## cityzach (Sep 20, 2011)

round 51:

5.18, 5.58, 3.17, 5.66, 5.59, 5.38, 3.95, 5.63, 4.70, 5.07, 3.56, 4.95 = 4.96


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 21, 2011)

Round 51

Average: *5.51*

(6.63) 5.58 5.63 4.52 5.78 (3.90) 5.69 4.71 6.02 6.09 6.47 4.56

Pretty good!!


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 51 Results*

cityzach *4.96*
Pandadudex96 *5.43*
Tall5001 *5.51*
Thunderbolt *5.82*
CRO *6.85*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 52 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 25 September 2011, 7 pm MST

U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F U R
U2 R' F R F' R F2 R2 U2
F R' U R' F2 R2
F U2 F' U R2 U R F' U'
F U' R2 F2 U R' U F R'
U2 R2 F2 R F R2 F2 R'
F' U F2 R U R F' R' U'
R' F' U2 F' R U2 R U2
R U' R F' R U R2 F' U2
U F' U2 F' U R2 U' F' U2
U2 R U R2 F2 R' U2 R F'
F U' R2 U' R' F U' F' U


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 22, 2011)

best time: 2.46
worst time: 5.91

current avg5: 4.76 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 3.85 (σ = 0.70)

current avg12: 4.42 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 4.42 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 4.42 (σ = 0.76)
session mean: 4.38

3.87, 4.93, 4.82, 3.18, 5.76, 3.54, 2.46, 4.98, 4.93, 5.91, 3.80, 4.37

did without any 2x2 warmup!!!! what now lmao


----------



## rjvandy (Sep 22, 2011)

Mean: 7.81
Standard deviation: 1.24
Best Time: 5.44
Worst Time: 10.43


average of 12: 7.78
7.39 (10.43) 8.80 7.15 8.53 7.60 6.51 7.36 8.78 (5.44) 8.50 7.19

not very good no warm up


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 52 
3.85, 4.24, 2.60, 2.35, 3.41, 4.28, 5.35, 2.97, 4.52, 3.55, 4.06, 3.57
(with only ortega)
*=just for fun


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 52: 7.71 7.28 5.61 11.53 7.53 8.53 5.94 3.56 6.46 9.61 6.80 6.83 = 7.23
Round 51: 6.93 6.68 8.43 6.27 6.75 7.18 6.61 7.21 8.13 6.41 6.75 7.36 = 7.00


----------



## CRO (Sep 24, 2011)

6.94, 6.17, 7.66, 5.87, 7.92, 6.19, 7.04, 4.30, 6.50, 7.45, 6.68, 5.42 = 6.59


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 52 Results*

chicken9290 *3.71**
Pandadudex96 *4.42*
CRO *6.59*
rjvandy *7.78*
AvGalen *7.23*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 53 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 28 September 2011, 7 pm MST

R2 F' R F U R2
F U2 F U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U'
R2 F2 U2 R U' F2 R2
R2 F' R2 F' U2 R F U2
R' U2 R F' R2 F U F2
R' F' R F' R U' F2 R U
U2 F2 U F2 U' R F U F'
F' R F R2 U2 F R' U R U2
R2 F' R U2 R' U F' R
R2 U' F R2 F' U' R2 F2 U
F' U2 F' U R' U R U' F'
U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 26, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 2.90
worst time: 6.44

current avg5: 5.59 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 4.61 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 5.17 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 5.17 (σ = 0.96)

session avg: 5.17 (σ = 0.96)
session mean: 5.09

5.93, 3.62, (2.90), 6.23, 4.94, 5.27, (6.44), 3.16, 5.78, 5.74, 5.54, 5.50


----------



## rjvandy (Sep 26, 2011)

Average: 6.81
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 2.86
Worst Time: 10.15
(2.86), 5.18,5.63, 7.97,	7.21,4.94,7.02,6.81,(10.15),9.71,9.05,5.13	lol so inconsistent but not to bad and better then last week


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 53 Scrambles 

3.31 avg12
(I think this is my first average without getting one time over 4 seconds.)

TImes:3.20, 3.69, 2.88, 3.03, 2.50, 3.23, 3.92, 3.14, 3.91, 3.22, 3.41, 3.40


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 28, 2011)

Round 53
Average: 7.19

4.40, (9.86), (3.75), 7.90, 7.94, 7.08, 6.10, 7.01, 9.77, 8.27, 7.92, 5.52

Started 2x2 3 days ago


----------



## CRO (Sep 28, 2011)

7.03, 9.12, 7.31, 5.71, 6.09, 8.51, 5.99, 4.56, 9.39, 6.29, 9.20, 3.78 = 6.98


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 53: 5.33 5.52 3.74 5.68 5.08 7.36 6.78 7.40 8.52 7.91 6.36 3.93 = 6.13


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 53 Results*

chicken9290 *3.31*
Pandadudex96 *5.17*
AvGalen *6.13*
rjvandy *6.81*
CRO *6.98*
SkaterFly *7.19*


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 54 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 02 October 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F U F' R U2 R F' R2
R2 U' F2 U2 R U' R2 F' R2
F U F2 R2 F' U F' U
F R U2 R F R' F R'
R2 U2 R F R' F R F' U'
F R U2 F R' U F'
U' R' F' U F2 R2 U' R2
F' U R' U R' U R' F'
R2 F U2 F R' F2 U' F' U'
F' U F' R F R2 U' F R'
U F2 U R2 F' R2 F' R' U'
F U' F R F' U F R' U


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2011)

6.65 6.08 4.37 6.60 7.56 6.01 4.93 7.63 4.83 5.77 7.03 8.10 = *6.30*


----------



## rjvandy (Sep 29, 2011)

Average: 07.20 seconds
Individual Times: (09.09), 06.72, (03.00), 07.28, 03.61, 08.36, 08.90, 07.88, 07.58, 08.58, 04.68, 08.38

Those threes were cool but not to hot of an average inconsistent as always


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 54
Average: 6.69

(8.29), 7.47, 6.47, 6.33, 7.73, 7.36, 6.45, (5.00), 6.33, 6.36, 6.76, 5.68

Eh


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 54: 9.21 8.78 6.02 6.15 5.34 4.91 7.09 5.93 6.38 6.44 7.94 6.91 = 6.70


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 54
*Average of 12: 7.07*
1. 7.31 
2. (5.50) 
3. (9.24) 
4. 5.88 
5. 6.45 
6. 7.71 
7. 5.99 
8. 7.80 
9. 6.22 
10. 6.12 
11. 9.20 
12. 8.04


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

2x2x2 cube Average: 8.12
Oct 1, 2011 8:15:29 PM - 8:19:35 PM

Mean: 8.21
Average: 8.12
Best Time: 6.36
Median: 7.97
Worst Time: 10.94
Standard deviation: 1.27

1. 10.94 U2 F2 U' F U' F2 U F2
2. 10.05 R2 F' R F' R' U F2 U F2 U2
3. 6.91 U2 F R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2
4. 7.88 R2 F2 R U' R F U' R' U'
5. 9.15 R2 F2 R' F' R U' R2 F U
6. 7.92 R U' F2 R U2 F' U' R F'
7. 8.59 F U2 R2 F2 R' F' U F' U'
8. 6.74 F' U F2 R' F' R2 U' R2 U2
9. 6.36 U' R' F R' U R2 U R2
10. 8.06 F U2 F R F R U' F U
11. 7.95 U2 R U2 F' R F2 U2 R U2
12. 7.98 F U2 R' U F2 U' F2 R' F'


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 2, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.25
worst time: 10.17

current avg5: 3.56 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 3.56 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 4.93 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 4.93 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 4.93 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 5.23

3.91, (10.17), 7.21, 4.82, 5.69, 5.62, 6.05, 3.34, 3.48, (3.25), 5.32, 3.86


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 3, 2011)

*Round 54 Results*

Pandadudex96 *4.93*
mycube *6.30*
SkaterFly *6.69*
AvGalen *6.70*
Skullush *7.07*
rjvandy *7.20*
brandbest1 *8.12*


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 3, 2011)

*Round 55 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 05 October 2011, 7 pm MST

U' R U' R F2 R F' R2
R' U' R2 U' R2 U F2 R' U
R' U2 F U' R U' R' U2 R'
F R U' F2 U' R F R'
F R F U2 R2 U' F' U2 R U'
U2 F2 R' F' R U2 F' U2 F
U' F' U R' U' F R' U2 R
R' U' F' R U F' U2 F'
F2 R F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U'
R' U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 U2
R U2 R' U R' U2 F U
U2 R' U R2 F' U2 F' R U


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 55 Average: 29.72

Standard deviation: 7.02
Best Time: 19.58
Worst Time: 42.68

42.68 28.63 30.86 38.58 37.70 19.58 32.88 23.49 19.86 27.68 25.27 32.23

lolisuk  but in my defense I never practice 2x2 and I use a slow method. I wanted to join the rae tho coz its fun and it might inspire me to work on it  What method do you guyz use for 2x2? Maybe I'll try to adopt it...


----------



## Tall5001 (Oct 3, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Round 55 Average: 29.72
> 
> Standard deviation: 7.02
> Best Time: 19.58
> ...


 
Whats the slow way?? You should learn Ortega from THIS video!


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 3, 2011)

10.28, 6.32, 9.57, 10.46, 8.90, 9.05, 10.49, 7.27, 13.44, 10.29, 9.34, 7.81=9.35
I have started CLL


----------



## Skullush (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 55
*Average of 12: 7.32*
1. 6.78
2. 6.82
3. (8.59)
4. 8.43
5. 7.51
6. (5.34)
7. 6.98
8. 7.53
9. 8.25
10. 8.24
11. 5.95
12. 6.72

I'm going to learn CLL, this was with Ortega


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 4, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Whats the slow way?? You should learn Ortega from THIS video!



hehe Slow way is solve as a 3x3 with 2look OLL's and T-perm to position LL. and Yes I will look into that Ortega link! thx!


----------



## Krag (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 55
*Average=5.13*
(4.13), 4.13, 4.98, 5.53, 5.63, 4.79, 5.13, (6.70), 5.73, 5.74, 4.95, 4.73
trying to get faster at 2x2.


----------



## CRO (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 55

7.34, 6.24, 7.64, 7.59, 8.45, 6.58, 7.19, 6.72, 5.08, 7.26, 7.84, 6.23 = 7.06


----------



## Axiys (Oct 5, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> hehe Slow way is solve as a 3x3 with 2look OLL's and T-perm to position LL. and Yes I will look into that Ortega link! thx!


 
I use that same method and I average about 6 to 6.5 seconds with it.


----------



## Axiys (Oct 5, 2011)

*Average: 4.67 *


6.69 
2.59	
6.14 
4.33 
6.31 
5.44 
2.27 
5.64	
3.97 
2.47	 
6.35	

With LBL and some CLL's


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 55 Results*

Axiys *4.67*
Krag *5.13*
CRO *7.06*
Skullush *7.32*
Thunderbolt *9.35*
DaveyCow *29.72*


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 56 Scrambles*

F U2 R F' R U' F2 U2 R
F' U R' F U' F2 R U' F'
U' F' U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R
F U' R U2 R' F U2 F' U'
U' R2 F R' F U2 F R
U R F2 R2 U' F' U2 F' U'
R U2 R' F U R F2 U2 R2
U R F' U F' U2 R2 F' R'
R' F R2 F U' R' U F2 R U2
F' U' F2 R U R F2 U
R F2 R U' F' U R2 F U'
U2 R2 U R' F2 R' U R' U2


----------



## Krag (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 56
*Average=5.24*

(8.07), 4.60, 4.81, (3.73), 6.08, 5.60, 4.83, 5.60, 4.63, 4.85, 5.47, 5.92


----------



## CRO (Oct 6, 2011)

8.50, 6.55, 8.17, 7.24, 7.19, 4.63, 7.34, 8.44, 7.67, 7.07, 7.20, 6.99 = 7.39


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 6, 2011)

9.93, 4.42, 6.78, 10.94, 8.88, 3.51, 8.44, 7.95, 6.29, 8.81, 7.73, 7.82=7.70


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 6, 2011)

ROUND 56
7.20, 7.78, 5.89, 5.76, 5.70, (8.35), (5.62), 6.15, 5.83, 8.08, 6.02, 7.07 = *6.55*


----------



## SkaterFly (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 56
Average: *6.33*

6.61, 5.87, 6.87, (4.49), 5.76, 6.39, 6.33, 6.01, 5.77, 6.94, (8.68), 6.74

Slow improvement


----------



## Skullush (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 56
*Average of 12: 6.40*
1. 6.40 
2. 5.21 
3. 5.72 
4. 5.95 
5. (5.07) 
6. 7.11 
7. 7.18 
8. 7.37 
9. 5.78 
10. (7.40) 
11. 7.34 
12. 5.97 

Too many 7s V_V


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

*Round 56

Average: 8.87*

7.72, 8.70, 12.06, 4.74, 8.28, 7.51, 10.09, 10.58, 8.06, 8.06, 11.16, 8.58

I may be at capacity of races but hell, whats another few minutes a week needed for 2x2?!  Initial personal goal, Sub 8 avg for UKOpen11 and participation in the thread will spur me on to practice 2x2. A mixed bag of inconsistency for my first round, too many counting sup-10s. Absolutely loving the new Wittwo that arrived this week though 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 4.74
worst time: 12.06

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 8.16 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 8.87 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 8.87 (σ = 1.21)

session avg: 8.87 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 8.80


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 56: 7.40 4.90 5.86 4.19 5.59 6.18 6.38 8.61 6.59 7.02 7.61 5.58 = 6.31
Round 55: 8.21 5.27 7.27 6.11 7.44 16.96 6.75 6.22 5.31 7.27 6.56 5.53 = 6.67


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round 56 Results*

Krag *5.24*
AvGalen *6.31*
SkaterFly *6.33*
Skullush *6.40*
Sir E Brum *6.55*
CRO *7.39*
Thunderbolt *7.70*
Selkie *8.87*


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round 57 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 12 October 2011, 7 pm MST

F2 R' U R' F2 R F' R U'
R U' R F2 U2 R' U' R U2
F' U R' U2 F R F2 R2
R' U' F U F' U2 R' U F2 U'
F2 U2 F' U' F U' F R2
R' U R F2 R U' F2 R F2
U' F2 U' F R2 F' U R2 F2 U'
F' R2 U2 F U' R U F' R
R2 F R F' R' U R2 F2
R F U' F2 U F2 R2 U' F U
U F U R' F R2 F U2 F
R F R' U2 F U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Krag (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 57:
*average=4.99*
(2.37), 5.98, 4.82, 4.75, 6.00, 5.81, 4.28, 3.91, (7.04), 4.93, 4.71, 4.73


----------



## Skullush (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 57
*Average of 12: 6.24*
1. (4.01) 
2. 5.21 
3. 7.72 
4. 7.23 
5. 6.87 
6. 5.30 
7. 4.42 
8. (4:35.24) 
9. 6.20 
10. 7.24 
11. 6.00 
12. 6.16 

Pop


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 57 Results*

Krag *4.99*
Skullush *6.24*


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 58 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 19 October 2011, 7 pm MST

U2 F' U2 F' R' F U' R'
U R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 R' U2
R F U' R2 F' R' F2 R2 U'
R' U R' F' U F' U F'
R' F' U2 R F' R2 U' F R' U
F R' F' R2 U F' R' F2 R U'
U2 F2 U' R U' F2 R2 F' U
F2 U2 F' U2 R F2 R' F2 R' U'
F U' F R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
U' F2 U F' R U' R F R
R' F U R' U' R F2 U'
F R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U'
This round will be a week long so that we can increase participation, and also because I'll be out of town on Sunday so I won't be able to update the round.


----------



## Skullush (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 58
*Average of 12: 6.58*
1. (8.73) 
2. 8.07 
3. 4.75 
4. 6.87 
5. 7.43 
6. 7.39 
7. 6.66 
8. 5.76 
9. 6.00 
10. 7.00 
11. 5.91 
12. (3.52)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Dunno what I avg so I'll do 1 round.

(2.79), (8.05), 5.27, 3.08, 7.24, 4.86, 4.08, 4.10, 3.52, 5.98, 4.04, 4.98 = 4.715

lolslow.


----------



## Krag (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 58
*Average= 4.83*
3.30, 5.59, 6.21, (6.25), (3.26), 5.10, 4.60, 3.98, 4.69, 4.92, 4.72, 5.20


----------



## Czery (Oct 15, 2011)

R - 58
*
Average of 12: 6.98*

1. 7.37 
2. 7.02 
3. (20.45) CORNER POP
4. 5.61
5. 7.06 
6. 7.88 
7. 6.91 
8. (4.58) 
9. 6.53 
10. 7.20 
11. 7.32 
12. 6.94


----------



## chicken9290 (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 58 3.62 avg12

Times: 4.10, 3.71, 3.25, 3.31, 3.89, 3.20, 2.34, 4.11, 3.82, 3.98, 3.05, 3.85


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 15, 2011)

1.	(3.31)	
2.	6.55	
3.	4.86	
4.	6.53	
5.	6.09	
6.	6.73	
7.	6.84	
8.	6.06	
9.	6.70	
10.	5.09	
11.	4.55	
12.	(9.00)
=6.00
I'm using 23 CLLs and fridrich for rest of cases


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 15, 2011)

3.08, 4.08, (2.05), 4.61, 4.30, 3.85, 4.49, (4.65), 4.01, 3.33, 4.43, 2.45 = 3.86

Using FLOP


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 58
*Average of 12: 7.56*

1. 6.17
2. (10.23)
3. 7.11
4. 5.74
5. 8.23
6. 5.69
7. 6.94
8. 9.67
9. (5.13)
10. 10.00
11. 6.64
12. 9.37

I have not done 2x2 in a while, so I'm trying to get used to ortega again. I actually thought this average was pretty good, I should easily be sub 7 next round.


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 58
Average: 3.98 
2.49, 4.35, 3.66, 3.99, 4.86, 4.11, 4.03, 4.13, 4.01, 4.02, 2.59, 9.30
Everything was good except the last solve. And pretty happy with the average sub 3 with ortega and lbl.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 58
Ortega
Lan-Lan
*Average : 6.69*

(1.73)
6.87
7.12
5.62
6.99
(8.50)
7.24
6.59
6.03
7.82
7.58
5.07

Haha, I like 2x2.

~Jaycee


----------



## rjvandy (Oct 20, 2011)

Average: 07.42 seconds
Individual Times: (04.18), (15.18), 09.59, 08.36, 08.03, 06.75, 07.09, 07.84, 07.47, 06.97, 04.66, 07.40

not horrible not great


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm extending the round until Sunday - I'll sort of be all over the place in the next few days so Sunday's the next day I'll be able to update. Sorry!

Edit: Sunday American time.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 58: 3.16 8.31 7.40 5.11 7.21 6.91 20.02 5.16 6.50 5.88 8.22 6.58 = 6.73
Round 57: 3.34 5.90 6.18 9.43 5.71 6.16 5.97 7.78 5.34 5.47 5.69 7.61 = 6.18


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 58 Results*

chicken9290 *3.62*
antoineccantin *3.86*
mitch1234 *3.98*
ben1996123 *4.72*
Krag *4.83*
Thunderbolt *6.00*
Skullush *6.58*
Jaycee *6.69*
AvGalen *6.73*
Czery *6.98*
rjvandy *7.42*
Bilbo *7.56*

Sorry for the delay, everyone. Hopefully I'll be more consistent in the future.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 59 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 26 October 2011, 7 pm MST

R U2 F2 R F' R2 F R U2
U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 F R' F' U2
U2 F2 R2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U'
F U2 F R2 F' U F' U R' U2
F' U R' F R2 F2 U2 R' F' R'
R U' F' R2 F2 U F' U F U'
F2 R2 U' R F2 U' R F2 U'
U R2 U R U2 F' R' U'
F2 U' R U' R U2 R' U F' U2
U' F' U' F R F2 U' R2 U
R' F R F2 U2 R2 F' U' R'
F' U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R'


----------



## Krag (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 59
*average=5.56*
5.88, 4.80, 5.34, 4.71, (8.44), 5.69, 6.84, 7.06, 5.19, (4.40), 4.58, 5.53
Bad times!


----------



## Czery (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 59

*Session average: 6.85*
1. 6.10 
2. 7.00 
3. (5.15) 
4. 5.40 
5. 8.25 
6. 8.09 
7. 5.54 
8. 7.33 
9. 6.27 
10. 7.78 
11. 6.78 
12. (9.31) 

Some improvement in look ahead.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 26, 2011)

6.87, 4.96, 5.27, 6.65, 5.84, 6.53, 7.13, 5.37, 6.34, 6.17, 5.22, 6.12 = 6.04!

Either these scramble were very easy or I've improved....

I'll extend this to an Average of 100 now. If I get sub-6, I will start learning CLL on Saturday.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 59 Results*

Krag *5.56*
Jaycee *6.04*
Czery *6.85*


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 60 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 02 November 2011, 7 pm MST

R F' U2 R F R2 F' R' U'
U2 F U' F2 R' U F U2 F2
R' F' R2 U2 F R F2 R U'
U F' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2
R2 F R' U' F R' U2 R' F2
U' F U F' R F' U F' U
F U' F U2 R' F R2 U2 R'
U2 R' F2 U F R' F2 U R
U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U2
U' F2 R' U F2 U R U' R2 U'
F' R2 F' R2 U F' U' R2 F U'
F2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' F2 U'

Changing the round lengths to a week for awhile to see if participation can get better.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm gonna do round 60 on sim, using chrisaleads cool sim that lets you paste scrambles in to it.

Time/HTM/tps

(4.20)/49/11.67
2.35/16/6.80
2.57/21/8.17
2.22/16/7.21
2.74/21/7.66
3.48/34/9.77
(1.79)/13/7.26
2.22/17/7.66
2.43/15/6.17
2.99/31/10.37
2.40/18/7.50
2.03/18/8.87

average: 2.54


----------



## Krag (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 60
*Average=5.66*
4.36, 6.91, 5.63, (4.21), 5.78, (8.19), 6.36, 5.06, 4.68, 5.56, 7.86, 4.41


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 29, 2011)

*Best Average of 12: 7.06*
Best Time: 4.85
Worst Time: 9.15
Standard Deviation: 0.9 (13.1%)

1. 6.49 
2. 6.15 
3. 6.87 
4. 8.10 
5. 9.03 
6. 6.57 
7. (4.85) 
8. 7.83 
9. 6.56 
10. 7.12 
11. (9.15) 
12. 5.92 

Fail, counting 9 :fp


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 29, 2011)

best time: 3.28
worst time: 7.06

current avg5: 5.19 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 5.15 (σ = 0.45)

current avg12: 5.22 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 5.22 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 5.22 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 5.21

(7.06), (3.28), 5.77, 4.96, 4.72, 6.47, 4.83, 5.80, 5.53, 4.05, 5.09, 4.96


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

4.46, 5.54, 5.77, 5.99, (7.79), 6.82, 7.04, 4.99, 7.41, (3.19), 4.68, 4.86 = 5.76 :tu

Derp, 2 counting 7s. :fp


----------



## rjvandy (Oct 29, 2011)

Average: 07.14 seconds
Individual Times: 06.00, (05.28), 08.28, 07.75, (09.06), 07.47, 06.52, 07.19, 05.43, 08.93, 06.36, 07.50

off week


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 30, 2011)

*AVG12: 6.65*
1.	5.03	
2.	9.12	
3.	7.23	
4.	7.09	
5.	6.31	
6.	7.86	
7.	(3.22)	
8.	6.56	
9.	4.48	
10.	5.69	
11.	(9.61)	
12.	7.08


----------



## Czery (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 60

*12 average: 7.00*
1. 7.42 
2. 6.32 
3. 6.01 
4. 9.06 <== incorrect PBL
5. 9.06 <== incorrect PBL (again)
6. 6.94 
7. 5.47 
8. 6.25 
9. 7.30 
10. (10.43)  <== incorrect PBL
11. 6.13 
12. (4.83)  

(σ = 1.18) Inconsistent. >.>


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

*Round 60 Results*

ben1996123 *2.54***
Pandadudex96 *5.22*
Krag *5.66*
Jaycee *5.76*
Thunderbolt *6.65*
Czery *7.00*
Alcuber *7.06*
rjvandy *7.14*


**Sim solving


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 3, 2011)

*Round 61*
Tentative Closing Date: 09 November 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

U F U2 R' F U' R2 U' R
R U2 R' F' R2 F U2 F
F2 R' U2 R F R2 F U2 F' U'
R2 U2 F' R F2 R' F' U R' U'
F' R U' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U
U2 R2 U F U2 R' U2 F'
R F' R' F R2 U' R2
R' F R U2 F' U' R2 U2
U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 F2
R2 F2 U R' F U F2 U F'
F2 R U' F R2 U' F U
U R' U R U2 R U' F2 R U'


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 6.28
Best Time: 4.54
Worst Time: 7.20
Standard Deviation: 0.6 (8.9%)

1. 6.65 
2. 6.51 
3. 6.71 
4. 6.20 
5. 5.11 
6. 6.57 
7. 7.11 
8. 6.43 
9. (4.54) 
10. 5.86 
11. 5.62 
12. (7.20) 

Lots of lockups


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 5, 2011)

round 61

1. 5.71
2. 6.07
3. 6.46
4. 7.29
5. 8.73
6. 6.87
7. (8.76)
8. 8.35
9. 6.42
10. 5.87
11. (5.56)
12. 5.98

average*6.78*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 6, 2011)

*AVG12: 6.40*
1.	5.73	
2.	5.84	
3.	7.44	
4.	5.97	
5.	5.91	
6.	(10.84)	
7.	8.28	
8.	6.91	
9.	4.72	
10.	(4.41)	
11.	4.59	
12.	8.59


----------



## Krag (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 61
*Average= 5.35*
5.06, 5.22, (7.38), 6.30, 4.80, 6.03, 5.77, 5.03, (3.06), 5.47, 4.90, 4.88


----------



## Czery (Nov 8, 2011)

*ROUND 61*

*Average of 12: 6.16*

1. 5.51 
2. 5.20 
3. 7.04 
4. 6.34 
5. (5.01) 
6. 8.75 
7. 5.62 
8. (_46.12_) inner core pop 
9. 5.27 
10. 5.12 
11. 7.37 
12. 5.43 

yay, improvement (mostly recognition improvement)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 9, 2011)

average 10.90
11.96, 10.07, 5.30, 12.16, 5.98, 9.93, 10.44, 10.97, 8.37, 14.68, 16.41, 14.49


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 61 Results*

Krag *5.35*
Czery *6.16*
Alcuber *6.28*
Thunderbolt *6.40*
cubecraze1 *6.78*
guinepigs rock *10.90*


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 62 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 16 November 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

F2 U R2 F R2 F' U
F2 R' F' R U R' U2 R' U'
F' R F2 U R2 F' R'
U F R' F' U2 F' R F'
U' F2 U' R' F2 R F' U2 R'
U2 R F' U2 R' F U F' R U'
R' U R2 U F' R2 U R' U2
U2 R' U' R U' R F' U R'
F' R F' U2 R' F R F U'
F2 R' F R U F' U' R F
F2 U' R' U R2 U F' R2
U2 F R' U' R' U R' F


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 10, 2011)

*AVG12: 6.33*
5.92, 7.31, 6.65, 4.49, 6.79, 12.64, 7.48, 5.31, 5.59, 5.83, 7.30, 5.07


----------



## Czery (Nov 11, 2011)

ROUND 62

*Average: 6.82*

1. (DNF) HUGE EXPLOSION IN MY ROOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!! (I really need to tighten my LanLan or buy a new cube)
2. 5.68 
3. 6.82 
4. (3.67[PL skip]) 
5. 12.66[pop, again] 
6. 8.95 
7. 6.58 
8. 5.43 
9. 6.37 
10. 5.66 
11. 4.13 
12. 5.87 

lol, talk about inconsistency ===> (σ = 2.27)
I feel sub 4 is quite possible, if I get a consistent cube >.<


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 13, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 5.74
Best Time: 4.04
Worst Time: 8.27
Standard Deviation: 1.0 (17.6%)

1. 7.05 
2. 7.29 
3. 5.02 
4. 5.25 
5. 6.63 
6. 5.56 
7. 6.24 
8. 5.76 
9. 4.24 
10. 4.32 
11. (4.04) 
12. (8.27)


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Nov 13, 2011)

4.55, 3.00, 2.97, 2.69, 5.18, 4.21, DNF(4.09), 4.33, 3.19, 4.90, 3.05, 6.41+ =* 4.18 Average*

number of times: 11/12
best time: 2.69
worst time: 6.41

current avg5: 4.14 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 3.39 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 4.18 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 4.18 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 4.18 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 4.04


without penalty, i get 3.98 average -.-


----------



## Krag (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 62
*Average= 5.25*
(3.93), 5.16, 6.15, 6.00, 6.68, 5.18, 4.65, 4.86, 4.18, 5.08, 4.59, (8.25)


----------



## alfacuber (Nov 15, 2011)

3.05, 2.39, 4.17, 3.28, 4.34, 4.89, 3.56, 3.93, 2.43, 3.19, 2.32, 5.76=3.52
nice


----------



## rjvandy (Nov 16, 2011)

Average: 06.55 seconds
Individual Times: 05.27, 07.28, (08.31), (04.03), 07.05, 05.75, 07.84, 06.50, 04.38, 07.36, 07.16, 06.88 

Getting more consistant


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 16, 2011)

Average: 4.22
Standard Deviation: 0.42
Best Time: 3.11
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	4.48	
2.	3.83	
3.	4.38	
4.	4.44	
5.	4.19	
6.	4.97	
7.	(DNF)	
8.	4.44	
9.	(3.11)	
10.	4.49	
11.	3.55	
12.	3.39


----------



## giro94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Round 62
*Avg12 = 4.33*
(5.80), 5.71, 5.10, 3.05, 4.55, 2.76, (2.44), 4.67, 2.68, 3.84, 5.67, 5.27

2 pll skips, 1 oll skip


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 16, 2011)

I haven't practiced 2x2 in forever and figured I'd join.
Average: 7.40
1.6.58
2.6.58
3.8.31
4.7.56
5.(9.82)
6.6.37
7.8.58
8.6.68
9.7.04
10.7.58
11.(6.35)
12.8.71


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 62 Results*

alfacuber *3.52*
wlstjd2145 *4.18*
vdpflayer *4.22*
giro94 *4.33*
Krag *5.25*
Alcuber *5.74*
Thunderbolt *6.33*
rjvandy *6.55*
Czery *6.82*
mrpotatoman14 *7.40*


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 63 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 23 November 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R'
R2 F U2 R U' R' F' U F'
R' F' U R' U R2 F2 U2
U2 F R' F R F' U2 R F2 U'
F2 U2 F' R U R U' R2 U2
R' U R' F' R' F2 R' U R
U F R U R2 F' U F2 R'
F2 U' F2 R U' F U2 F R' U
U' R2 U2 F R' F' U R2 U
R F' R F2 R U' R2 F2 R' F'
F' U F2 U F U' F R' U'
R' U2 F R' U F2 R U2


----------



## giro94 (Nov 18, 2011)

round 63
giro94
*avg12: 4.47 *
3.93, 5.26, 5.16, 4.78, (5.37), 3.29, 4.43, 5.16, (2.97), 4.86, 3.04, 4.76
1pll skip, 1 oll skip. 
i can do better


----------



## Czery (Nov 18, 2011)

Session average: 7.10
1. 6.49 
2. (22.44) 
3. (4.22) 
4. 9.20 
5. 4.49 
6. 9.08 
7. 6.18 
8. 6.17 
9. 7.62 
10. 6.90 
11. 7.52 
12. 7.34 

corner keeps on popping off! :'(
Good singles, bad average.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 19, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 3.23
worst time: 7.01

current avg5: 4.56 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 4.39 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 4.72 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 4.72 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 4.72 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 4.79

4.30, 5.01, 4.13, 3.47, 7.01, 6.29, 3.35, 7.01, 4.22, 3.23, 5.60, 3.86


----------



## asportking (Nov 19, 2011)

Round 63
8.74, 8.08, 9.22, 8.51, 8.22, 10.42, 6.87, 6.53, 7.95, 10.01, 9.45, 10.76
Average: *8.75*

Yea, I suck. Just got back into 2x2, but I've forgotten all the CLL's I knew, so I'm using Ortega. Even then, my recognition's pretty bad, so that explains the bad times.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 20, 2011)

*AVG12: 6.12*
3.60, 7.44, 5.07, 7.45, 5.10, 5.32, 5.24, 8.51, 4.31, 9.91, 8.04, 4.73


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 6.61
Best Time: 3.54
Worst Time: 8.03
Standard Deviation: 0.5 (7.8%)

1. 6.69 
2. 7.49 
3. (3.54) 
4. 7.18 
5. 5.79 
6. 6.82 
7. 6.83 
8. 5.89 
9. 6.14 
10. 6.74 
11. (8.03) 
12. 6.54 

Pretty bad


----------



## Eusaebus (Nov 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 6.50
1. (3.74) 
2. 6.61 
3. 6.52 
4. 6.10 
5. 4.10 
6. 7.75 
7. 5.27 
8. 7.94 
9. 6.56 
10. 5.29 
11. 8.85 
12. (DNF)

Not bad.... Using adapted fridrich


----------



## Krag (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 63
*Average =5.50*
6.33, (8.83), (3.91), 5.06, 5.66, 4.47, 5.41, 5.22, 5.56, 4.61, 7.15, 5.52


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 63 Results*

giro94 *4.47*
Pandadudex96 *4.72*
Krag *5.50*
Thunderbolt *6.12*
Eusaebus *6.50*
Alcuber *6.61*
Czery *7.10*
asportking *8.75*


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 64 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 01 December 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

F' R' F U' F U F R U2
R2 U R2 U' F2 R F R' F'
F R U2 F2 U' F' R F'
R2 U F' R2 F' U2 F' U R'
U F2 U2 F' R U' R U'
U' R U' R2 F' U' R2
R U F R' F2 U' F U2 F'
F2 U' F R U F' U F' U'
F U' F2 U R2 F' U F U'
R' F U' R' U F R
R U2 R2 U' F U' R' F' R'
R2 F U2 F R U2 R F'


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2011)

With Stackmat Ortega/CFOP

Average: 4.31

4.80, 5.41, 4.61, 4.18, 4.39, 3.86, 4.53, 4.76, 4.36, 4.01, 3.38, 3.64

I am not good with stackmating 2x2.

Although this is your thread, I feel as if 12 scrambles is not enough. I think you should do what I do for the Race to Sub 15 thread, 3 averages of 12 then average the averages together and get a more precise average and do this on the normal schedule. Or do 5 averages of 12 one a week.

Just an idea for you.

Edit: I hope you don't mind that I did this again but this time with the Guimond method. Instead of using those scrambles, I did them backwards(D'CB'A instead of AB'CD').

Average: 7.72(With Guimond)

5.70, 8.61, 5.95, 8.58, 12.39, 10.75, 7.10, 3.18, 7.02, 10.37, 8.27, 4.82


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> Although this is your thread, I feel as if 12 scrambles is not enough. I think you should do what I do for the Race to Sub 15 thread, 3 averages of 12 then average the averages together and get a more precise average and do this on the normal schedule. Or do 5 averages of 12 one a week.
> 
> Just an idea for you.


 Thanks for the idea; I have considered having more scrambles in the past, just because 2x2x2 is such a fast event. I have participated in your race thread before for 3x3x3, and I thought it was too much (I know that 3 averages of 12 should only take about 20 minutes for 3x3x3, but when I practise, I rarely like to spend that much time at once on a puzzle). But since 2x2x2 is so fast, I guess I'll consider having at least 2 averages of 12 per round. Thanks!


----------



## asportking (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 64*
8.17, 7.18, 6.58, 7.58, 7.41, 7.72, 6.11, 6.80, 6.79, 7.99, 6.77, 7.07
Average: *7.19*
Lol, last place. A little better than last round, but I think it was mostly just luck.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 25, 2011)

4.59, 6.20, 5.93, 5.53, 5.47, 2.75, 5.70, 5.90, 7.33, 3.56, 5.82, 6.09

Average : *5.48*

2.75 was last layer skip with U2 AUF.


----------



## Eusaebus (Nov 26, 2011)

7.09, 6.20, 8.34, (9.76), 6.64, 7.22, 6.28, (3.52), 4.95, 7.58, 8.07, 7.58 = 6.99

Using a fridrich.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 26, 2011)

*round 64*
average: 7.31

(5.42), 7.01, 7.72, 6.93, 8.21, 7.83, 7.06, 7.93, 6.73, (9.97), 8.07, 5.66
just a normal average for me, no good or bad solves.


----------



## Mcuber5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 64 :
2.67, 4.58, 9.46, 3.19, 4.15, 3.54, 3.91, 2.06, 5.20, 3.43, 3.02, 5.26 = 3.89

Nice scrambles !


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 5.54
Best Time: 3.61
Worst Time: 7.92
Standard Deviation: 0.8 (14.9%)

1. (3.61) 
2. 6.64 
3. (7.92) 
4. 4.97 
5. 5.20 
6. 7.09 
7. 4.45 
8. 5.88 
9. 6.12 
10. 4.61 
11. 5.31 
12. 5.13 

Decent average, although a lot of fails. I dropped the cube of the 2nd solve


----------



## Xishem (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 64

3.79, 7.74, 6.52, 4.23, 4.28, 4.85, 5.99, DNF(6.18), 5.10, 6.28, 9.37, DNF(5.51) = *DNF*

Misrecognized PBL twice.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 64
(1.91), 4.46, 6.22, 4.01, 4.21, 4.98, 4.56, 4.96, 4.49, 5.29, (6.82), 5.30 
Average: 4.85 pretty bad 

the 1.91 was a 1 look solve  14 moves/1.91=7.3 tps


----------



## Krag (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 64
*Average = 5.42*
5.97, 5.80, 5.55, (4.55), 4.56, 5.58, 5.94, 4.81, 5.78, (7.18), 5.30, 4.93


----------



## wlstjd2145 (Nov 30, 2011)

3.20, 3.04, 4.06, DNF(3.25), 3.96, 4.46, 3.78, 3.87, 6.00, 3.84, 5.46, 3.45 = *4.21 average*

number of times: 11/12
best time: 3.04
worst time: 6.00

current avg5: 4.39 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 3.74 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 4.21 (σ = 0.83)
best avg12: 4.21 (σ = 0.83)

session avg: 4.21 (σ = 0.83)
session mean: 4.10


----------



## Czery (Nov 30, 2011)

Session average: 6.49
1. (4.29) 
2. 4.95 
3. 6.73 
4. 6.66 
5. 5.54 
6. 6.44 
7. (11.78) 
8. 6.70 
9. 5.45 
10. 8.02 
11. 7.27 
12. 7.11

Pretty good start, just bad cube. My corner cap _refuses_ to stay on the cube .


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 64 Results*

Mcuber5 *3.89*
wlstjd2145 *4.21*
emolover *4.31*
Reinier Schippers *4.85*
Krag *5.42*
Jaycee *5.48*
Alcuber *5.54*
Czery *6.49*
Eusaebus *6.99*
asportking *7.19*
manyhobbyfreak *7.31*
Xishem *DNF*


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 65 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 08 December 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

I will be changing the format of this race to having 36 solves, consisting of 3 averages of 12. Do each average of 12 in separate sessions on whatever timer you use, and then the average of the three averages will be your final result for the round.

*Average 1*


Spoiler




R' F U' F2 U' F' U' R2
F2 U2 R' U' F' R U F' R2
F R' F2 R U2 F' R' U'
R U' F R2 F' U2 R' F R2
U F' U' F2 U' F2 U R' U
R U2 F2 R' U' R U'
U' R F U2 F' U' F2 U
U R2 F U2 F R2 U' R' U2
R2 U2 F2 R F' R U' R2
U2 F R U' F R2 F' R F U'
U F' R' U' F' R2 F' R F'
U2 R' U' F R2 F' U F2




*Average 2*


Spoiler




F' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U F2
F2 R' U' F R2 U2 F' R U'
R U' F U' F R' F2 R' F' R'
R2 U' R U' R F2 U2 R
R' U' R' U F2 R2 U R' U2 R2
U R2 F2 R' F' U' R U2 R U2
F' R' F' R F' R U' R' U
R' U R2 U' F2 U' F U'
R F' R F2 R U F2 U2 R
U' F2 U R F' U2 F' U
F2 R2 U' R U' R2 F R' F' U2
F' U F' U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 U2




*Average 3*


Spoiler




U R U2 F' R2 U' F' R'
F U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R'
U F' R2 U R U2 R F R' U
F' U F R' U2 R2 U' R' U'
U2 F R2 U F' U2 R'
U' F' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R
F' R U' R U' F2 R2
R2 F R' U2 F R' U R2 U
F U' R U F' R2 U2 F2 U'
R U' R' F' U2 F' R U' F'
F' R U' F2 R2 U' R U2 F' U2
U R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U' R'


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 2, 2011)

Average 1: 4.43, 7.08, 5.47, 5.68, 5.72, 5.06, (4.05), 5.02, 5.96, 4.59, (7.57), 6.79 = *5.58*
Average 2: 5.65, 3.98, 5.77, (3.44), 6.40, 5.15, 5.36, 4.55, 5.21, (7.80), 5.53, 5.89 = *5.54*
Average 3: 8.05, 6.53, 4.81, 5.80, 4.70, 4.47, 5.93, 5.23, (8.96), (4.31), 4.85, 6.17 = *5.65*

Mean: *5.59*


----------



## emolover (Dec 2, 2011)

Hurray for new format! Now to do this to the others.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 2, 2011)

Mean of 3 averages: 5.65

Could have been better without the first average. 2nd average had a 4.13 average of 5

Average 1: 6.05

6.23, 7.33, 5.37, 4.32, 6.50, 5.86, 7.27, 5.24, 5.21, 7.60, 5.84, 5.61

Average 2: 5.31

6.63, 5.32, 3.06, 5.43, 11.96+, 3.90, 2.70, 6.35, 6.10, 3.32, 7.21, 5.74

Average 3: 5.59

5.58, 3.85, 5.65, 6.18, 5.66, 6.02, 5.71, 4.44, 4.79, 5.82, 6.06, 6.85


----------



## Mcuber5 (Dec 2, 2011)

round 65

avg1 : 4.34 
3.14, 6.31, 5.39, 5.74, 6.65, 3.62, 2.45, 4.58, 2.59, 3.79, 4.35, 3.89

avg2 : 3.95
4.61, 4.58, 3.74, 3.74, 4.46, 2.85, 2.48, 2.64, 5.27, 3.66, 5.38, 3.99

avg3 : 3.66
4.03, 3.23, 2.89, 3.71, 3.93, 2.94, 3.17, 3.96, 3.98, 3.74, 6.21, 3.88

final avg : 3.98


----------



## Czery (Dec 5, 2011)

avg 1: *6.23*
7.38, 6.92, 6.60, 6.21, 6.37, 9.02, 5.47, 5.77, 6.92, 5.18, 5.46, 5.24
warming up with my new shenshou ! (doesn't pop corners) 

avg 2 *6.02*
5.84, (4.71), 4.73, 6.22, 6.33, 4.95, 7.96+, 5.09, 6.19, (8.09), 5.13, 7.76
new pb! I think...

avg 3 *6.54*
7.36, 4.03, 6.66, 6.75, 6.54, 5.00, 5.12, 6.28, 6.79, 8.49, 6.46, 17.78[POP]
dang... first internal pop! oh well.

overall MEANIE :* 6.26*


----------



## Krag (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 65
*Mean = 5.50*

Average 1 = 5.74
6.27, (7.50), 5.08, 5.47, 5.63, 5.41, 5.09, 6.46, (3.21), 5.56, 6.88, 5.50

Average 2 = 5.65
6.33, 6.05, (3.30), 5.40, 6.71, 4.59, 5.86, 4.71, 5.71, (8.88), 5.58, 5.52

Average 3 = 5.11
5.19, 4.44, 4.83, 6.28, 5.00, 4.83, 5.74, (6.81), 5.00, (4.16), 5.46, 4.34


----------



## rjvandy (Dec 12, 2011)

Mean = 6.32

Average 1: 06.58 seconds
Individual Times: 05.71, 06.78, 06.63, 08.31, 07.28, 08.18, 03.97, 07.13, (08.41), 05.78, 06.06, (03.81)

Average 2: 06.47 seconds
Individual Times: 08.03, 06.22, 07.13, 06.63, 07.52, (04.47), 06.72, 05.65, (08.50), 06.00, 04.68, 06.13

Average 3: 05.92 seconds
Individual Times: 06.11, (07.97), 03.05, (01.53), 04.02, 06.72, 06.55, 06.18, 07.05, 05.00, 06.88, 07.63


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 14, 2011)

Whens the next scrambles coming?


----------



## emolover (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess AvidCuber doesn't want to do this anymore.

*Round 65 results:*

Mcuber5: 3.98
Krag: 5.5
TheZenith27: 5.59
Alcuber: 5.65
Czery: 6.26
rjvandy: 6.32


----------



## emolover (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 66 scrambles:

1st average of 5


Spoiler



1. U F U F' R' U R' F' U' R	

2. R F U R2 U2 F R' U2 R2 F'	

3. R2 U' R' U' F2 U R2 U2 R' U	

4. R2 U2 R' F R' F U2 F' R2 U2	

5. R U R U2 F2 U2 F' U F' U



2nd average of 5


Spoiler



1. R' F2 U F2 U' F R2 F R2 U	

2. F2 U2 R' F U2 F' U F2 R2 U'	

3. R' U2 F' U R U' F U2 R' F2	

4. U F2 U2 F' R' F' R' F2 R U	

5. F' R2 U F2 R U R' U2 R' F



3rd average of 5


Spoiler



1. U2 R' F R2 F R2 F2 R' U R2	

2. F R' F U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F	

3. U R' F' R2 U' F2 U R2 F' R	

4. R' F' R F' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' F2	

5. F' R2 U F U R U R F2 R'



Round will end Saturday Dec 17th 2011 at 11:59 PM.

Normally is is 36 solves instead of 15 but this is a short round.

I will also have this changed to "2x2 Race (4/3/2.2)".


----------



## Czery (Dec 15, 2011)

round...
*
First short AVG: 6.31*
(2.71), 5.75, (12.45), 4.81, 8.36 = 6.31 (nice OLL skip there)

*Second short AVG: 5.48*
(7.82), (5.12), 5.32, 5.28, 5.83 = 5.48 (NEW PB - YAY )

*
Last short AVG: 5.87*
6.33, (10.83), 6.56, 4.73, (4.73) = 5.87


AVG OF AVG
=================
*5.88*
=================


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 15, 2011)

Mean: 4.88 

Average 1: 4.90
(2.40), 4.39, (6.45), 5.07, 5.25 
The first was 1-look 

Average 2: 4.32
3.63, 4.51, (3.48), 4.82, (5.97)
Amazing average 

Average 3: 5.42
(6.70), 4.97, 5.99, 5.29, (4.29)

Edit: Theres a 4.85 ao12 in there (PB)


----------



## Skullush (Dec 15, 2011)

*ROUND 66
Mean of 3: 5.93*

Average of 5 #1: 6.30
1. 6.20 
2. (5.88) 
3. (6.96) 
4. 6.72 
5. 5.98 

Average of 5 #2: 5.06
1. 3.99 
2. 5.58 
3. (5.64) 
4. 5.61 
5. (3.24)

Average of 5 #3: 6.42
1. (7.17) 
2. 7.08 
3. 5.56 
4. 6.62 
5. (4.11)


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 66

*Mean: 7.22*

Average of 5 #1: 7.02
6.57, (8.54), 7.24, 7.25, (5.88)

Average of 5 #2: 7.44
(7.87), 6.85, 7.78, 7.69, (3.99) Sub-4 Single!

Average of 5 #3: 7.21
(8.15), 7.90, 6.32, 7.42, (5.81)

Considering I'm fairly new to cubing and it takes me 35 seconds to solve a 3x3, I'd say this is pretty good.


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 15, 2011)

First Ao5: 6.55, 6.87, 7.88, 5.92, 6.14, Average: 6.52

Second Ao5: 5.61, 6.17, 5.71, 6.69, 3.30, Average: 5.83

Third Ao5: 7.29, 5.95, 6.64, 6.80, 5.94, Average: 6.46

Overall average: 6.27


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 66 Results*

Alcuber *4.88*
Czery *5.88*
Skullush *5.93*
onlyleftname *6.27*
BlueDevil *7.22*


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 67 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 24 December 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -07)

I'm switching the rounds back to one week to increase participation, but they will continue to run Saturday to Saturday rather than Wednesday to Wednesday. Also, there will now be 3 averages of 12 rather than 3 averages of 5.

First Average of 12


Spoiler



1. R F2 U F L' F2 L2 U2 F2 L U2	
2. L' F' D B U' F' R D F' U' B2	
3. F' U R2 D R2 D2 L' F2 U R2 F2	
4. B' L B2 R' F L2 F' R' U R' B'	
5. L' U' R2 U L2 U2 B L F' L2 D2	
6. L' D L' U B' L2 B' L' B L2 D'	
7. D' L B D L U2 R' B R2 U2 B2	
8. F R' D B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B U R2	
9. D' L2 D' B2 D2 L D F L' D2 R	
10. B' U F' U F' D2 F2 D2 F U2 L2	
11. R B D L2 D B R2 D F2 U2 L'	
12. F2 L2 F' D L' F' D2 F2 L' F2 D


Second Average of 12


Spoiler



1. F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U' F' R' F' R B2	
2. R2 B2 U' R' B' R D2 B' D' B R	
3. D F2 R D' F R' D L F2 U2 R	
4. B' R2 F' R' F' R2 U' F' L B' U	
5. R2 D' B' D F U2 F R D' F D	
6. U2 F L2 D' R' U B R F2 U2 L	
7. D B U R U' L U' F D2 B2 D'	
8. L2 B2 D F2 L' F R' D2 B' D' B'	
9. U' R2 F2 R' F' U' R F2 D B2 D2	
10. F2 R2 U' F' L F' D B' R B' U	
11. L B R B2 D' B' R' D' R2 F D	
12. D' B2 D L2 D' F' R F2 U' F' L


Third Average of 12


Spoiler



1. D B2 U' B R F U B' L2 D B'	
2. R' B L' D2 F2 U' F' D' F2 U F'	
3. U2 R' D' F' L2 D B2 R' B2 R F'	
4. L D' B2 L' B U' R B' L B2 U	
5. L F D2 B' R2 D L B U L2 U	
6. B' U L2 F2 R F D L2 D F2 L	
7. D' R2 D R B' L' B' U' R D B	
8. L2 F R' D' F' U' L D R B2 D'	
9. L2 U' F2 L F' L' F2 L2 D' L B	
10. L' D2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L' D R' B	
11. B U2 L2 D F' D F L' U' B' R'	
12. L F' R2 F2 U F D R' B' D F'


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 19, 2011)

*Mean: 5.50*

*Average 1: 5.53*

4.53, 5.85, 5.25, 5.15, 6.58, 5.00, 5.64, (6.90), (3.99), 5.79, 6.46, 5.04

*Average 2: 5.51*

4.12, 3.45, 4.49, 5.47, 7.10, (7.69), 5.16, 6.21, 6.85, 6.57, 5.71, (2.57)
Counting 7 :fp

*Average 3: 5.46*

6.55, 4.97, 5.18, 3.79, 5.74, 6.87, (2.61), 3.82, 5.37, 5.97, (8.15), 6.32

Should have been faster


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 19, 2011)

Average 1: 5.85
5.71, 7.68, 5.11, 6.57, 6.26, 6.37, 7.34, 5.64, 4.90, 5.29, 5.35, 4.00

Average 2: 4.49
2.11, 4.04, 2.26, 5.80, 5.92, 4.53, 6.53, 6.09, 2.26, 6.09, 2.72, 5.23

Average 3: 5.15
5.49, 3.81, 3.20, 6.75, 5.85, 5.79, 6.67, 6.00, 5.50, 2.62, 3.00, 6.19


Overall average: 5.16


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Round 67*

First average of 12: 5.42
4.17 5.61 5.66 (8.01) 5.55 4.98 7.70 5.78 3.98 5.05 5.68 (3.36)

Second average of 12: 4.59
5.84, 3.20, 4.05, 4.43, 4.65, (2.61), 4.23, 6.43, (10.61+), 4.84, 5.36, 2.91

Third average of 12: 4.85
3.00 5.25 4.23 6.79 (9.07) 4.45 (2.59) 3.55 4.83 5.63 6.29 4.48

*Mean: 4.95* 
_Finally sub-5!_


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 67

*Mean: 7.03*

Average 1: 7.12
6.53, 6.71, 7.99, 7.82, 7.65+, (9.05), 7.71, 6.78, 6.30, 5.53, 8.19, (5.39) 
[had a pop on scramble 8, but I just redid it at the end - so I wouldn't recognize the solve] 

Average 2: 6.77
5.73, 6.97, (4.92), 7.57, 5.25, 7.13, 7.46, 7.20, 7.36, 6.81, (8.34), 6.24
[Much better this time. Had a 5.85 ao5 there!]

Average 3: 7.19
6.59, 6.78, 7.65, 7.19, (8.47), 7.74, 7.48, 6.75, 6.51, (2.96), 7.96, 7.23


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 67 Mean of 3 averages: 22.57

Set 1:
Average of 12: 21.82
20.27 19.05 17.87 34.38 25.71 20.84 18.14 21.10 26.20 21.29 21.76 23.79

Set 2:
Average of 12: 23.15
25.79 24.14 21.19 24.75 27.02 16.81 23.71 23.92 25.82 28.44 16.68 18.36

Set 3:
Average of 12: 22.74
17.31 22.51 26.65 32.48 25.32 26.09 7.24 19.69 25.02 22.62 17.13 25.08

I use a semi-Ortega 2look-xll thing for 2x2 and I havent touched my 2x2 for a long time (since I first posted on this thread ) so I actually feel good about this  the 7.24 was EXTREMELY lucky - it's like I breathed and it was solved lol. Hope to do this again next week! it''s fun and great practise!


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 24, 2011)

*Round 67 Results*

TheZenith27 *4.95*
onlyleftname *5.16*
Alcuber *5.50*
BlueDevil *7.03*
DaveyCow *22.57*
Ended this round a bit early. Hopefully no one minds.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 24, 2011)

*Round 68 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 31 December 2011, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

First Average


Spoiler



1. F U2 F U' F U' F R U2 R F'
2. R' F' R' F U2 F' R F' R2 F2 U'
3. F2 R2 U F' R' U' R U2 F' R2 U2
4. U' R2 F2 U F R' F' R2 U2 R' U'
5. U R U' R2 U F U F2 U F' R
6. F R' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F' U2 R F'
7. F' U' R' F2 R2 U R2 F' U F' R
8. R2 F2 U' R' U' F2 R U' R' U2 R
9. U' R2 F U F U2 R F2 U F2 U
10. F R' F' U R' U2 R2 F U F2 R'
11. R2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R F' R'
12. F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R U R' F U' R2


Second Average


Spoiler



1. F R' F' U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F R2
2. R' U' F U2 F2 U2 F U R' U R'
3. R' U2 R U' F2 U R2 U' F' U R2
4. F2 R' F R F2 R F' R' F R F
5. U2 R2 F' R U' F U F U F2 U'
6. U F2 U' F2 U F U2 R' F U F
7. F2 U F2 U' F R' F' U2 R' U2 R
8. F U2 F' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' U R
9. F' R U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 R' U2 R2
10. F U R' F U R F2 R U2 F' R'
11. U' R F R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F'
12. U' F' U F' U2 R' F2 U' R2 F2 U


Third Average


Spoiler



1. U' F2 R U2 F2 U' F' U' R2 U2 R
2. U2 F' U' F2 R U' R F U R' F
3. U R2 F R' U2 R F2 U R2 U' R
4. R U2 R' U2 R U2 F' U' F R' F
5. U' F' R U2 F2 U R U F' U2 R2
6. U' R U' F' U' F' U' F2 R' U' F2
7. R U' R' F' U' R2 F2 R' U' R' U2
8. F' R' U' R U' R' F U2 F2 U' R2
9. U R' U' F U' R F' U2 R' U R2
10. U2 R' F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'
11. F R2 U2 F2 R' F U F2 U' R2 F
12. U' F2 U2 F R2 F U F' U' R F'


Good luck!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 27, 2011)

Avg 1: 7.02, 4.20, 6.50, 5.37, 5.87, 6.48, 6.72, 6.68, 8.15, 6.88, 9.95, 8.36 = 6.80
Avg 2: 9.25, 5.31, 7.35, 9.21, 7.52, 5.94, 6.56, 5.03, 6.71, 4.97, 8.22, 8.97 = 7.08
Avg 3: 8.16, 8.95, 8.00, 8.54, 5.34, 1.98, 14.90, 4.97, 5.33, 8.45, 4.92, 5.64 = 6.27

Mean of avgs: 6.72


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

Avg 1 : (6.33), 3.75, 4.57, 5.69, 5.98, 5.35, 5.74, 4.57, 5.15, 3.13, 4.52, (3.05) = 4.84
Avg 2 : 4.67, 5.07, 5.74, 5.44, 5.27, (5.85), (4.00), 5.39, 4.63, 4.25, 5.70, 4.25 = 5.04
Avg 3 : 5.74, 5.37, 4.74, 4.99, 3.40, (2.67), 4.49, 5.07, 5.05, 4.41, (5.78), 5.70 = 4.90


Mean of Averages : 4.93


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2011)

*Race to sub 3*

First average of 12: 3.74

4.43, 3.67, 5.87, 4.27, 2.38, 4.63, 2.41, 3.95, 3.90, 2.32, 3.32, 4.40

2nd average of 12: 3.48

5.74, 4.33, 4.48, 2.45, 3.29, 3.53, 3.23, 2.95, 4.24, 1.99, 4.15, 2.19

3rd average of 12: 3.88

2.74, 2.76, 5.80, 2.49, 4.60, 3.49, 3.55, 4.74, 4.22, 3.10, 3.99, 5.13

Average of averages: 3.70


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 68 Mean: 20.80

Set 1 Average: 20.75
Set 2 Average: 19.77
Set 3 Average: 21.89

Mean of 3 sets: 20.80



Spoiler



Set 1
Standard deviation: 5.89
Best Time: 10.89
Worst Time: 33.77

Best average of 12: 20.75
1-12 - (33.77) 13.97 21.82 21.71 29.24 23.08 19.62 22.77 18.83 16.96 19.46 (10.89)

Set 2

Standard deviation: 5.47
Best Time: 7.73
Worst Time: 26.99

Best average of 12: 19.77
1-12 - 15.75 23.51 20.51 21.87 19.49 18.04 (7.73) 23.58 10.42 (26.99) 24.67 19.89

Set 3

Standard deviation: 3.69
Best Time: 14.69
Worst Time: 27.17

Best average of 12: 21.89
1-12 - 24.23 19.90 20.28 23.28 24.79 20.52 19.57 25.16 (14.69) 16.07 25.07 (27.17)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 30, 2011)

*Mean: 5.62*

*Average 1: 5.17*

5.92, (2.91), 5.41, 5.24, 5.07, 5.60, 5.50, 5.50, (6.06), 5.48, 4.71, 3.28

*Average 2: 5.68*

6.06, 6.00, (6.50), 5.79, 5.34, 4.90, 6.10, 4.70, 5.57, (3.75), 5.94, 6.44

Not great

*Average 3: 6.00*

4.82, 6.10, 5.63, 7.19, 6.00, (8.15), 6.64, 6.41, 4.38, (4.07), 6.19, 6.60

:fp So fail


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

New Member! 

Round: 68

Avg 1: 4.28, 3.71, 5.38, 3.69, 5.25, 4.10, 3.85, 4.85, 5.35, 4.67, 4.14, 4.15 = 4.44
Avg 2: 5.59, 4.40, 5.56, 5.56, 3.63, 3.70, 4.10, 4.76, 3.76, 3.38, 6.50, 5.14 = 4.62
Avg 3: 3.61, 2.62[Anti-sunelolol], 4.69, 4.21, 4.46, 4.46, 4.91, 7.59[):], 3.73, 5.38, 4.84, 4.86 = 4.52

Avg of all 3: *4.52*

My recognition has really improved! Hoping this will help my cmll recognition. 
Btw I use cmll, not cll for 2x2.


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 68
(race to sub-6 for me)

*Mean: 6.75*

First ao12: 6.78
7.37, 5.29, 6.83, 6.43, 7.25, 6.97, 7.18, 6.27, 6.35, 7.96, 7.39, 5.72

Second ao12: 6.73
7.66, 6.75, 5.12, 6.31, 6.18, 7.37, 6.70, 8.44, 6.03, 6.99, 6.27, 7.08

Third ao12: 6.74
7.03, 7.23, 6.33, 8.31, 7.28, 2.62, 7.79, 5.03, 7.46, 5.85, 6.33, 7.05

Overall, very consistent averages, and a definite improvement from last week!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Round 68*

*First Average of 12: 4.92*
(6.01) 4.99 5.60 4.57 3.99 6.00 5.07 5.34 4.18 5.55 (3.68) 3.91

*Second Average of 12: 5.26*
6.23 6.20 (3.54) 3.72 4.88 5.44 5.74 (8.23) 3.99 4.37 5.50 6.52

*Third Average of 12: 5.23*
(6.54) 4.10 4.54 (3.96) 5.90 4.56 5.48 5.18 4.59 5.55 6.28 6.14

Mean of Averages: 5.14


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 68 Results*

We haven't really changed the format of this quite yet, so I'll assume that everyone who didn't specifically state a race to sub-[#] is participating in Race to Sub-4. I'll try to remember to get this changed this week.

*Race to Sub-3*

emolover *3.70*
*Race to Sub-4*

Pandacuber *4.52*
Jaycee *4.93*
TheZenith27 *5.14*
Alcuber *5.62*
AndersB *6.72*
DaveyCow *20.80*
*Race to Sub-6*

BlueDevil *6.75*


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 69 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 07 January 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F' U2 F2 R' U2 R F2 R2 U' R' F2
2. U R F' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U' F
3. U' F U' R' U R' F U' R' U R2
4. F' R2 U R U R2 F' R F2 R F2
5. F' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R' F'
6. U' R F2 U' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R'
7. F' U R U2 F' R F' U R' F2 R2
8. F U F R2 U F' U' R2 F' U F'
9. F' R F' R' F R' U2 R' U2 R' F
10. F R F' R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U2 F2
11. R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F' R2 F R2
12. F U' F U F2 R F2 R U' F' U2


Average 2


Spoiler



1. F R' U' R2 U2 R F' R2 F R2 F2
2. R U R' F R2 F U2 R2 U' R2 F
3. U' R2 F' R2 F R' U' R' F U' F2
4. F' U2 F2 R U2 R U R2 U' F2 U2
5. F2 R2 F' R F2 U2 F U2 R U2 R2
6. R U' R' U' R U2 F U' R2 U2 R'
7. U2 R F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R2
8. R' F' U2 F U' F2 R' F R' F' U'
9. F' R' U' R' U F R' U' F2 U F'
10. F2 R F2 U2 F2 R F2 U F2 U2 R'
11. U F' R F2 U' R U R' F' U F'
12. U F U' R' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' R'


Average 3


Spoiler



1. U' F2 U' F2 U' R' F' U' F R' U2
2. F2 U R U R' F' R U2 R U' R2
3. F' R' U R' U' R F R U2 R2 U
4. U2 R2 F2 R F U F' R2 U R2 F2
5. F R2 F' R' F U F2 R2 U' F' U'
6. F2 R' F2 U' F' R U2 F U2 F' R
7. R' U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U' F' R U
8. F U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U R U2 R
9. F R2 F R2 F2 U F U' F' R2 F2
10. U F2 U2 R U2 R' U R' F2 R U'
11. F2 U R' F R U2 F U F2 R U2
12. F R' F' R F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 F



Good luck, and Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## emolover (Jan 1, 2012)

AvidCuber said:


> I'll try to remember to get this changed this week.


 
Contact Mike. He is really nice to me and I bet he would change the title for you if you want.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

These will be my first 2x2 solves of the new year! It comes around in 10 minutes for me


----------



## AndersB (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 69 - Race to sub -6
Mean of averages: 5.67

Avg 1: 5.56 
5.24, 4.93, 4.89, 3.93, 6.01, 5.47, 5.99, 5.22, 6.48, 5.41, 5.98, 7.85

Avg 2: 5.38
5.41, 3.67, 5.79, 4.98, 6.05, 4.71, 8.32, 6.94, 4.22, 5.83, 5.16, 4.75

Avg 3: 6.06
6.06, 20.25, 4.86, 5.81, 5.46, 6.27, 4.27, 7.41, 5.99, 6.51, 6.22, 6.05

Nice!


----------



## Czery (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 69
MEANIE MEAN: 5.67

avg 1: 5.72
5.39, 6.83, 6.31, 5.48, 5.29, (7.75), 5.66, 4.10, 6.30, 5.86, 6.01, (3.79)

avg 2:5.63
5.63, 5.80, 5.50, 5.46, (4.44), 6.54, 5.32, 6.00, 5.84, (7.26), 5.16, 5.05

avg 3: 5.68
(8.61), (3.07), 7.00, 5.65, 5.28, 3.84, 6.43, 6.15, 4.65, 5.43, 7.58, 4.80

I like it!


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the idea of having a race to sub-6, as it is a more achievable goal for cubers that are still beginning – kind of like having the race to sub-30 for 3x3. anyway, I will once again be entering the *Race to Sub-6*

Mean:

Ao12 #1:

Ao12 #2:

Ao12 #3:

Averages will be posted once I do them...


----------



## emolover (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you done with this thread AvidCuber?


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry about that, I didn't have Internet over most of the weekend, and I was buried in a mountain of homework anyway. Sorry if it seems like I'm making up excuses.

This post is reserved for results when I have time to get to them.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

Scrambles
Round ends this Saturday, 7 pm

First Average:


Spoiler



1. R' U R2 F2 U' R U' R2 F' U R'
2. F2 U' F' U R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 U
3. F2 U2 F R' F2 U2 F' R' U' F U
4. R2 U' R U R U2 F' U' F' R2 U'
5. R2 F U' F R U2 F2 R' U' F U'
6. F U2 F R' F' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2
7. F R2 F R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 U R'
8. U2 R' U2 R2 F2 U' F U2 R' U2 F2
9. R2 F U2 R' U' R2 F U' F U' F
10. U' R2 F2 R2 F' R' F' U F2 U R'
11. R2 U F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R
12. U2 R' F' U2 F2 R U' F R F U


Second Average


Spoiler



1. R2 F2 R' F U' F' R' F2 U' R U
2. F' U' R' U' R' U2 R F2 U F2 U2
3. R2 U F U R' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2
4. U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U' F2
5. U2 R2 F' U' R2 F' R' F' U2 R F'
6. U' F U R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 F'
7. U F R F2 U R2 U R U2 F' R
8. U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R2 U' F R F2
9. U2 R' U' F2 R2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U
10. F2 U F U' F R F' U2 R' U' F
11. F' R2 U R' F' R U2 F' R2 U2 R'
12. U' R' U' F R' F U' R' F' U F'


Third Average


Spoiler



1. F2 R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U' R U R
2. U' F U' R2 U2 R2 F R F U2 F2
3. R' U2 F U F' R U R' U' R' F2
4. U2 R' F2 R2 F U2 F' R' F' U F2
5. R' U' R2 F' U2 F' U F' R U R2
6. R U' R U F R U' R2 F2 R' U
7. R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' F U F U
8. U' F U' F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' R2
9. F' R2 F' R F2 U2 R2 U R F' R'
10. R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U R' U2
11. R' F' U' R' U F2 R' F2 U R F2
12. U2 R2 U' F U' F2 R U' R U' R




I'll get to the pretty formatting a bit later.


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2012)

3.80

3.37, 2.45, 3.51, 3.98, 4.82, 3.78, 4.24, 4.82, 3.46, 3.52, 4.55, 2.82


----------



## square-3 (Jan 12, 2012)

8.49

7.62, 7.07, 7.59, 11.04, 7.45, 9.34, 9.61, 8.83, 7.16, 9.21, DNF(7.63), 6.88


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 13, 2012)

Race to sub-6, please. 

Mean of averages: *10.12*

1st average: 9.72
9.23, 9.06, 11.38, 9.44, (15.44), 9.26, 8.63, 9.25, 9.76, (7.71), 11.44, 9.76

2nd average: 10.41
11.22, (7.03), 9.96, 7.72, 10.93, 9.89, 13.51, (14.34+), 10.85, 7.84, 8.18, 14.02

3rd average: 10.22
(8.90), 9.44, 8.90, (1:07.68), 9.62, 12.40, 10.48, 10.72, 10.03, 11.44, 9.60, 9.54

Damn, was hoping for a sub-10... Gives me something to aim for next time, at least!
The 1:07.68 was because one of the core pieces popped... Managed to fix it and finish the solve, at least


----------



## emolover (Jan 13, 2012)

ryanj92 said:


> Race to sub-6, please.


 
What method do you use?


----------



## AndersB (Jan 13, 2012)

Round ?? - Race to sub -6.00
Result: 5.74

Avg 1: 6.21
5.99, 5.06, 8.41, 5.11, 5.95, 7.93, 7.72, 6.57, 2.85, 4.65, 7.53, 5.63

Avg 2: 5:09
6.00, 4.21, 2.83, 3.88, 4.71, 4.50, 5.03, 11.60, 5.43, 5.13, 4.83, 7.19

Avg 3: 5:93
3.36, 5.88, 3.77, 6.16, 3.47, 12.22, 10.45, 2.71, 13.94, 4.49, 5.79, 3.74

Last average was EXTREMELY inconsistent XD (Ratio = 3.06)


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 69 Results*

*Race to Sub-6*
1. AndersB *5.74*
2. square-3 *8.49*
3. ryanj92 *10.12*


----------



## emolover (Jan 15, 2012)

LOL you counted my unfinished average!


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 70 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 21 January 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. R' U' F2 U F2 R2 F R' F' R U
2. R F R2 U' R F U' F' U2 F' U
3. F2 R F2 U R' F' R2 F U R2 U'
4. R U2 R U F2 R' F2 R2 U R2 F'
5. U' R' F U' R2 F2 R2 U2 F' R U2
6. U R2 F' U R2 U' R U' R F2 U2
7. U2 F2 U F R2 F' U2 F' R' F R
8. R F U' F2 U R' F' U' R2 F' R
9. U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U' F
10. F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R' U2 R' F'
11. R2 F U' R U2 F2 R U2 F' R' U2
12. U F' R2 U2 F U2 R F2 U F U2


Average 2


Spoiler



1. R F2 R F' R F' R' U' F U R
2. F R2 F' U' F' R2 U' R' F R' F'
3. U' R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 R F2 R F2
4. R' U R2 U2 F' R' U2 F U2 R' F
5. R U F2 U' R' U2 F' U' F' U2 F2
6. U R2 U R2 F2 R U2 R' F' U R2
7. F' R' F2 U' R' U F2 R' U' R F'
8. R2 U2 R2 U2 R' F R' F R' F' U
9. R' F R U R' U2 F2 R F2 R2 F2
10. R F U F' R2 U2 R2 U R F' R'
11. R' U2 R U' R' F U2 R2 F2 R U'
12. U2 F U' F2 U F2 R' U' F' U2 R


Average 3


Spoiler



1. R2 U2 R U' F U' F' R2 U F R'
2. F2 R F' U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R F U2
3. U' F R' U2 F2 R' F U F R U'
4. R' U R2 U2 R2 F R U2 R' F' U2
5. F' U2 R2 U F2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 R2
6. U' F' R U2 R F' R F R' U2 F2
7. F U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U' R F'
8. F' R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R2 F' R F'
9. U' F R U F2 R' F2 U2 R U F
10. U F' U R' F' U' R' F R U F2
11. R U F' U2 F U F R' F U F'
12. F R F2 R' F' R' U' F' R2 F U2


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 70:
Race to Sub-3
*Average: 3.66*
Average 1: 3.81


Spoiler



(4.93); 4.19; 3.93; 4.10; 3.90; 4.04; 2.74; 3.65; 3.43; (2.20) (1-look solve); 4.19; 3.94


Average 2: 3.76


Spoiler



3.51; 4.35; 2.80; (4.61); 2.85; 4.34; 4.10; (1.77) (5 move solution); 4.74; 3.29; 3.62; 4.05


Average 3: 3.41


Spoiler



3.41; 3.10; 3.63; 3.13; 3.60; 3.45; 3.43; 3.48; 4.00; (2.66); (4.55); 2.88



I've done only two solves before this. But it's not bad.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 15, 2012)

> What method do you use?


Ortega method, only been 2x2x2 cubing for just over a month xD; will learn CLL once exams are over, I think.

*Mean of averages: 9.64*

1st average of 12: 9.38
10.34 9.90 11.92 10.02 9.49 (14.29) 6.60 9.48 11.22 (4.89) 7.46 7.37

2nd average of 12: 9.84
11.52 10.10 (7.49) 10.04 8.85 8.01 9.69 9.97 (12.91) 10.13 12.58 7.55

Best average of 12: 9.69
8.63 (20.86) 9.84 11.05 8.90 10.27 7.61 8.29 10.95 6.94 (6.87) 14.37

Actually sub-10, this time  my PB ao12 is 8.28 so this is fairly average I guess! Still working on my lookahead (practising looking at only two faces for OLL and PBL), so this should continue to go down with experience, hopefully  especially seeing as there a couple of gaffs in there (messed up the PBL in the 20.86, resolved)


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 70 Mean of averages: 17.93



Spoiler



Set 1:
Best average of 12: 18.01
Times: 11.66 21.48 (8.20) 15.74 9.02 22.73 (24.78) 22.97 21.42 18.43 14.27 22.33

Set 2:
Best average of 12: 17.67
Times: 13.93 16.84 15.21 22.94 12.97 22.17 22.71 (12.65) (25.21) 14.14 18.01 17.76

Set 3:
Best average of 12: 18.10
Times: 23.15 25.26 14.14 14.60 11.23 11.13 16.36 (26.72) 15.76 22.70 26.63 (7.16)


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 70, race to sub 3

average 1: (4.08), 3.46, 2.85, 3.78, 3.56, 3.00, 3.10, 3.11, 3.24, (1.22), 2.78, 2.81= 3.17
average 2: 2.71, 3.71, 2.57, 2.20, 3.16, 2.88, 3.22, (0.71), (5.05), 2.66, 2.62, 3.66= 2.94
average 3: 3.93, (1.33), 3.34, 2.37, 3.07, 2.59, 3.13, (4.41), 3.35, 2.03, 3.38, 2.89= 3.01

mean of averages: 3.04


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

Race to sub 3

3.28

4.26, 3.38, 2.26, 3.98, 2.30, 5.57, 2.74, 3.82, 3.42, 1.53, 3.22, 3.42

Good.

3.00

4.94, 2.19, 2.10, 3.79, 3.49, 1.75, 3.67, 0.99, 4.31, 2.51, 3.26, 2.94

Damnit I was hoping for sub 3!

2.61

2.94[Ortega], 1.20[CLL], 1.78[CLL], 3.57[Ortega], 3.06[Ortega], 3.22[Fridrich], 2.08[SS], 2.58[Guimond], 2.08[Guimond], 3.29[Ortega], 3.50[Fridrich], 1.58[CLL]

Amazing!!! PB!

I decided to document what method I use for every solve and I am surprised at how many I actually use. 
Ortega: 4
CLL: 3
Fridrich: 2
Guimond: 2
SS: 1

Overall average was 2.96.

I need to work on consistency and choose a method to stick with since my times are all over the place. I average anywhere from high 2's to highish 3's.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 21, 2012)

Race to sub 5 (Is there one?  )

Average 1 : 4.94
5.94, 3.67, 4.79, 4.92, 4.24, 6.25, 3.98, 5.15, 5.26, (2.16), (6.26), 5.20

Average 2 : 5.06
5.43, 5.56, 4.36, 5.40, 2.47, 5.34, 5.63, (0.91), (6.93), 4.77, 4.92, 6.75

Average 3 : 4.97
5.28, (1.43), 3.26, 4.45, 4.85, 5.55, 3.62, 5.89, 5.62, 5.17, (6.88), 5.98

Mean of averages : *4.99*.  Like a boss.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 21, 2012)

where are the scrambles


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

guinepigs rock said:


> where are the scrambles


 


AvidCuber said:


> *Round 70 Scrambles*
> Tentative Closing Date: 21 January 2012, *7 pm MST* (GMT -7)



Read.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 70 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*

emolover *2.96*
CuberMan *3.04*
Ezy Ryder *3.66*

*Race to Sub-5*

Jaycee *4.99*

*Race to Sub-10*

ryanj92 *9.64*
DaveyCow *17.93*


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 71 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 28 January 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. R F2 R2 F2 R2 F U2 R' F2 R F'
2. U F R2 F R' U2 F' U R2 U R2
3. R' F' R' U' F R2 U2 R U' R2 F
4. U' R U' R2 F' U F2 U2 F' R' U2
5. F2 R2 F2 R U F R U R U2 R
6. U F R2 F2 U' R2 F' R U' R' U'
7. F2 R F' U2 F U' F R' F2 U2 F2
8. R U' F R' F2 U' F R2 F U2 F2
9. U F' U' F R2 F2 R' F R' U F'
10. R' U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U R2 F' R
11. R2 U R' F2 R' U' F U' R2 U R'
12. F R2 F U' R' U' F2 R U' F R


Average 2


Spoiler



1. F2 R2 U F2 R' F U2 R2 U R F
2. U' F2 R F2 U F2 U' F2 U' R F
3. F' R' F2 R' U' F' R F2 U R F2
4. F' U' F' U' R2 U2 R F U R2 F'
5. U2 F2 R U' F' U' F' R2 F R U'
6. U' F' U F U' R2 F' U' F' U R'
7. U R' U2 R F' R U2 F' U2 R2 F
8. U2 R' U2 F' U R2 F R U2 R F
9. U F2 U2 F' U2 R' U F2 U F U'
10. R2 U2 R2 U2 F U F' U' F2 R F2
11. U2 R2 U' F R2 F R F2 U' R U'
12. U' R U2 F2 U2 R U2 R2 F2 R' U


Average 3


Spoiler



1. U2 R' U R' U' F2 R F' R F' U2
2. U' F R F' U' F U2 F' U' R' U2
3. R' F2 R2 U F' R2 F' R F U' R2
4. R' F2 U2 R F R2 F' R F U2 R'
5. F2 U R U2 R' F R U F2 U2 F'
6. U2 F U2 R' F' R' U F' U F' R
7. R' F2 U2 R2 F U F U2 R' F2 U'
8. F U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U F
9. U2 R2 F' R2 F U' R2 U2 R' F2 U2
10. F' R' U' F2 R' F' R' U R' F2 U2
11. R2 U2 R2 U2 F U R2 U' F2 U2 F
12. R2 F2 U2 F R2 U' F' U R2 F R'


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 22, 2012)

Almost forgot about my 2x2 last few weeks, because I'm training 3x3 hard now. But I think I'll soon forgot EG algs if I continue training only 3x3.
So, race to sub-3.
*Average 1: 2.94*
Best Time: 2.09
Worst Time: 4.72
Individual Times:
(4.72), 3.06, 2.55, (2.09), 2.22, 3.02, 2.15, 4.66, 3.19, 3.18, 2.65, 2.69

*Average 2: 2.97*
Best Time: 0.72
Worst Time: 10.16
Individual Times:
2.36, (10.16), 2.43, 3.19, 3.15, 3.63, 2.90, 3.28, 3.71, 2.72, 2.33, (0.72)
Love the last scramble 

*Average 3: 2.88*
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: 4.16
Individual Times:
2.31, 2.77, 2.78, 3.16, 2.30, 4.03, 4.11, (2.11), (4.16), 2.50, 2.43, 2.44

Pretty stable!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 22, 2012)

round 71, sub 3

average 1: 3.13
2.74, 3.91, 3.64, 2.95, 2.65, (2.35), 2.76, 3.36, 3.26, (4.33), 2.95, 3.07

average 2: 3.56
(2.73), 4.22, 3.46, 2.77, 3.30, 4.27, 3.05, 2.92, 3.94, 3.72, 3.94, (4.91)

average 3: 3.50
3.09, 3.42, 4.15, 2.55, 3.34, 3.41, 3.28, 4.74, 3.11, 3.88, (2.20), (5.30)

mean: 3.40


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 22, 2012)

round 71, sub 3

average 1: 3.93
2.69, (5.39+), 3.68, 4.95, 4.72, (1.82), 3.73, 4.50, 2.94, 4.21, 3.61, 4.26
_lololol very very very fail_

average 2: 2.90
2.33, 3.36, 2.69, 3.78, 2.73, 2.65, 2.62, 3.13, 3.78, (3.80), 1.92, (1.01)

average 3: 3.03
3.10, 3.58, (4.22), 2.45, 2.73, 3.87, 3.34, 4.08, 2.48, (2.00), 2.27, 2.43
_fail at some solves -_-_

mean: 3.29


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

Race to sub 3

3.32

4.01[Ortega], 3.68[Ortega], 2.52[Ortega], 2.26[CLL], 2.88[CLL], 3.65[Fridrich], 2.10[OSPA], 3.10[Ortega], 4.26[Fridrich], 3.75[Fridrich], 3.06[Ortega], 6.63[Ortega]

2.75

2.45[Guimond], 4.20[Fridrich], 2.93[Guimond], 3.55[Fridrich], 1.81[Guimond], 4.47[Guimond], 2.96[Ortega], 1.67[OSPA], 1.91[CLL], 3.51[Ortega], 2.48[CLL], 1.04[Ortega]

Stupidly easy last solve.

3.41

3.47[Ortega], 5.34[Guimond], 2.93[Guimond], 2.95[OSPA], 1.90[OSPA], 2.96[Ortega], 7.59[Guimond], 3.18[Ortega], 3.82[Guimond], 2.79[Guimond], 3.19[Fridrich], 3.42[Fridrich]

****ing 7 second solve messing the whole average up. 

Ortega: 12
Guimond: 10
Fridrich: 7
CLL: 4 
OSPA: 3

Average of averages: 3.16


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 23, 2012)

New to 2x2x2, and just learned Ortega.
Race to Sub-10

1st average: 9.94
9.82 11.45 10.98 11.03 9.11 (12.37) 8.81 8.53 9.64 8.59 (7.54) 11.46

2nd average: 10.49
9.17 12.06 8.18 13.18 9.15 9.90 10.86 11.45 8.53 (DNF) 12.43 (6.39)
13.18 - time started early and wouldn't stop :fp

3rd average: 11.00
10.98 11.68 12.53 9.53 (8.73) 10.10 12.70 9.35 (12.81) 10.64 12.54 9.93
:fp


----------



## Sillas (Jan 24, 2012)

*Race to Sub-5*

1st Average: *6.86*
(2.95), 8.93, 6.28, 6.26, 8.01, 4.71, 5.85, 8.40, 8.37, 6.29, 6.42, 7.97

2nd Average: *6.62*
6.43, (8.93), 5.07, 6.09, 8.89, 7.52, 6.45, 7.52, 6.70, (4.34), 4.34, 7.22

3rd Average: *7.30*
8.76, 6.24, (8.87), 7.01, 5.83, 8.72, 8.36, 8.07, 5.36, 8.02, (2.38), 6.60

_Mean: 6.93_


----------



## BlueDevil (Jan 25, 2012)

Race to sub-5

*Mean of averages: 6.43*

Ao12 #1: 6.73
7.95, 5.53, 6.21, 8.06, 7.64, 6.14, 6.13, 6.42, 7.20, 6.13, 7.11, 6.41

Ao12 #2:5.78
6.48, 6.41, 5.89, 6.24, 6.94, 5.59, 5.03, 5.96, 4.07, 7.79, 5.18, 1.93

Wow! sub-6. A very good average!

Ao12 #3:6.77
5.51, 7.33, 7.42, 7.38, 5.76, 6.03, 9.35, 6.91, 7.09, 6.67, 4.13, 7.60

Ended up being a good set of averages, even with the large number of 7.xy solves


----------



## DaveyCow (Jan 26, 2012)

Round 71 Race to sub-15

Mean of 3 ave.'s: 18.99


Spoiler



Times:
set 1 = 20.30: 16.92 (24.79) 20.86 21.01 17.75 17.21 (15.49) 22.69 24.05 24.17 20.38 17.98

set 2 = 18.75: 21.29 14.60 18.69 20.34 18.48 20.11 18.21 20.20 21.00 (23.29) 14.55 (14.50)

set 3 = 17.91: 12.46 16.79 (26.60) 16.58 20.77 16.30 23.00 17.95 18.65 19.62 16.95 (12.39)


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mean of Averages: 6.17

Average 1: 5.87
6.52, 6.55, 6.66, (4.39), 4.48, 5.23, 6.70, 4.81, (6.83), 6.67,6.14, 4.94

Average 2: 5.92
6.12, 6.41, 4.70, 7.08, 7.98, 5.48, 4.44, (3.38), (8.39), 7.91, 5.03, 4.05

Average 3: 6.72
5.56, 5.64, 9.86, (3.86), 5.61, 5.70, 7.98, (11.17), 9.61, 5.73, 7.88, 6.61


----------



## angham (Jan 26, 2012)

Race to sub-5
Average 1: 4.72
4.42, 4.76, 5.89, 5.06, 5.40, (3.49), 5.22, 4.91, (6.38), 3.66, 4.17, 3.74
First ao12 w/ cll 
Will finish tomorrow


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 71 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.93*
emolover *3.16*
CuberMan *3.29*
yoinneroid *3.40*

*Race to Sub-5*
angham *4.72*
uyneb2000 *6.17*
BlueDevil *6.43*
Sillas *6.93*

*Race to Sub-10*
ThomasJE *10.48*
DaveyCow *18.99*


I'll just say that anyone with goals slower than sub-10 will be placed in the race to sub-10; it's a very tangible goal for any new 2x2x2 solvers. Also, _*please don't forget to calculate the mean of your averages, and if you make a reserve post, remember to finish all three of your averages.*_


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Round 72 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 04 February 2012, 7 pm MST

Average 1


Spoiler



1. U F2 R2 F U2 F2 R U' R F' R
2. U' F' U2 R F2 R U' R' U2 R2 F
3. F U2 F' U' R F2 R F' U2 R2 U'
4. R' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R U R2 F' R
5. U2 R2 F' U' R2 U R F' R2 F R'
6. U2 R F2 R' U R2 U F2 R F2 U
7. F2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 R F R U2 F'
8. R' F2 R F' R2 U R' F2 U F' U2
9. U2 R2 F U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R U'
10. R2 F U' F2 U2 R F R U' R' F2
11. R U F' R F U' R2 F U' F' U2
12. R F2 U F R U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2



Average 2


Spoiler



1. R' F' R F2 U2 F R U' F R' F2
2. R2 U R2 F U F2 R F' R F2 U'
3. U' R U R F2 U R2 U' F' U F
4. R' U2 R' U F U2 R2 U2 R F R2
5. R U R2 F' U' R' F2 U R U' F
6. F' U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F2
7. U' R' U F' U2 R2 F' U R2 U R2
8. R F2 U' F' U' R' U R F2 R U'
9. F2 R' U R2 F U' R2 F2 R U2 F2
10. R2 F R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' U F2
11. U2 R' U' R U R2 U' F R' F2 R'
12. U' R2 U2 R' F2 U R F' U2 F U2



Average 3


Spoiler



1. R2 F R2 U F' R2 U F' U' F2 U2
2. F' R' U2 R F' R2 F2 R' F2 R U2
3. R U2 F U' F' U2 R2 U' R' F R
4. U' F' U R F' R2 U F' R U' F2
5. R F' R F U R F2 U' F2 U' R
6. R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F R' F'
7. R F' R2 U F U2 R F2 U' F' R'
8. R2 F U' R2 F U' R2 U' F' R2 U'
9. R F' R' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 R' F2
10. F' R2 U R F' R2 F' R' F R' F
11. U2 F2 U2 R F2 U R F' R' F U2
12. F' U' R U2 R' F2 U' F' R F2 U'



Again, don't forget to calculate the mean of your averages!


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.10*
Best Time: 1.94
Worst Time: 10.46
Individual Times:
3.03, 3.19, 2.53, 3.97, (1.94), 4.40, 2.75, 2.71, 2.84, 2.43, 3.11, (10.46)

*Average 2: 2.72*
Best Time: 1.77
Worst Time: 4.83
Individual Times:
2.61, 2.40, 2.65, 2.61, 2.05, (4.83), 2.77, 2.27, 2.65, (1.77), 3.11, 4.05

*Average 3: 2.84*
Best Time: 2.05
Worst Time: 4.30
Individual Times:
2.38, 2.65, 2.84, (2.05), 3.94, (4.30), 2.69, 2.86, 3.22, 2.25, 3.40, 2.16

Mean of 3 avgs: 2.89


----------



## emolover (Jan 29, 2012)

What method do you use?


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 29, 2012)

Full EG+1-look. I have 3.10 official avg, not bad, but I can do a lot better. BTW, why is this topic still not on the top despite there are new posts in it? From "Forum Competitions" page it's shown that last post was 2 days ago!


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Race to sub-6* - Round 72

*Mean of averages: 8.89*

Set 1 average: 8.65
10.03 10.93 9.84 (13.99) 8.36 [6.62 7.36 9.23 6.58 (6.10)] 11.17 6.41
[AVERAGE OF 5: 6.85]

Set 2 average: 8.97
(13.25) 8.51 7.51 (7.03) 8.88 7.89 9.49 8.26 10.86 7.11 10.53 10.62

Set 3 average: 9.05
7.48 10.43 9.68 8.15 10.32 (10.86) 9.53 9.66 9.36 8.63 7.30 (6.62)

Set 1 AO12 video

So close to being all sub 9... Made a fair few mistakes in these, sadly, so the times are stupidly inconsistent  I broke sub-8 in practise, but just failed when it came to the actual solves... Oh well, gives me something to improve on for next week, at least! Glad to have broken the sub-9 barrier, I think if I keep the practise up I'll be sub-8 relatively quickly


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 72 Mean of 3 sets: 19.24



Spoiler



Set 1: 17.12
1-12 - (10.86) 19.93 16.39 15.93 11.30 16.70 (26.10) 14.77 18.21 22.78 19.61 15.57

Set 2: 19.61
1-12 - 21.89 22.05 19.45 (11.45) 15.11 21.81 17.82 19.07 (26.32) 21.21 14.59 23.07

Set 3: 20.99
1-12 - 18.86 (15.06) 21.99 20.74 29.66 24.07 24.62 17.43 15.25 (31.13) 20.29 16.95


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

*Round 72 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
Edward_Lin *2.67*
NSKuber *2.89*
*Race to Sub-6*
ThomasJE *7.61*
ryanj92 *8.89*
*Race to Sub-10*
DaveyCow *19.24*


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

*Round 73 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 11 February 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F' R2 U2 F U R F R2 U' F' U2
2. F U' F U2 F R2 F R' U' R U2
3. F R F' U' R F2 R U' R2 U2 F2
4. R2 F U' F' R F U' F2 U F U2
5. F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U R F2 U R
6. R' F' R F U2 F R' U R2 F U2
7. F' U R2 F R U2 F2 R' U R' U2
8. F' R F' U2 R U R2 U R2 F2 R
9. U' F2 U R' U' F R2 F U2 F2 R'
10. U2 F2 U' F2 R U F' R U2 F2 U2
11. U F2 R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R U
12. R U' F' U2 R' F' R2 U' R F2 R


Average 2


Spoiler



1. R2 U R2 F' U F' U F U2 R2 U2
2. U F2 R F2 R2 F U F' R2 U F2
3. F' U' F' R' U' R2 F' R2 U2 R' F'
4. R' U2 R U' R' F' R F U R U
5. R U' R2 F R2 F' R' F2 U' F' U'
6. R F U2 R U R2 U2 F2 R U2 F2
7. R' F U' R2 F' R' F U' R F U2
8. U R U R2 U R' U F2 U2 F2 R'
9. F2 U2 R' U' R2 F' R' U' R' F2 U
10. F2 U' R2 F R U F2 R2 U R2 U2
11. U R2 U F R' F2 R2 U F2 U' R
12. U2 F R2 U F2 U2 R2 F U2 R' U


Average 3


Spoiler



1. F U2 R2 U R F2 U' R' F2 R U'
2. F2 R' U F' U2 F' U2 F' R F2 R'
3. U F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U R2
4. U R' F2 R2 F' U' R' F' R' F R
5. U R F U R F R U2 R F R'
6. F' U F' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F'
7. U R' F' U2 F U2 R2 F2 R F' R
8. U2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F U
9. U F2 R' U' R U2 F' U F' R F'
10. F2 R F2 R' F2 U' R U2 R' U2 R
11. U2 F R' F U F U' R F R2 U
12. R F2 U2 R2 F' R' U R F U' R2


----------



## Edward_Lin (Feb 5, 2012)

2.20, 2.33, 2.67, 3.03, (2.02), 2.71, 3.13, 2.57, (3.35), 2.60, 2.56, 2.11 = 2.59

3.18, 2.68, 2.20, 2.50, 2.81, 2.80, 3.03, 2.23, 2.19, (2.16), 2.56, (3.75) = 2.62

2.14, 3.08, 3.16, 2.19, (4.95), 3.71, 2.99, 2.37, 2.47, (2.00), 3.72, 2.07 = 2.79

mean of 3 avgs = 2.67

I posted this avg like 5 days ago...I don't know why it suddenly showed up recently. This is for round 72


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, posted these late.
Round 72
Race to Sub-6

Average 1: 7.47
7.92 8.36 6.65 8.31 7.03+ 6.90 8.00+ 6.40 (9.64) (5.90) 6.64 8.50+
THREE +2's  Pretty fast though.

Average 2: 7.49
7.29 7.06 6.64 8.25 7.82 (12.00) 7.15 6.36 11.75 5.67 6.90 (5.65)
Messed up the 12.00 and the 11.75. May go to sub-6 (I'm definitely sub-10)

Average 3: 7.87
7.60 7.48 7.60 7.54 7.75 6.89 11.65+ 6.76 6.20 (DNF) (4.95) 9.20
DNF was a mess up on the PBL 

Mean of averages: 7.61

Round 73
Race to Sub-6

Average 1: 7.01
5.95 7.01 7.26 (12.32) 9.29 6.18 8.87 5.87 5.92 7.14 (5.81) 6.56
Messed up the 12.32. Good average.

Average 2: 7.62
6.79 5.87 (2.90) 7.07 8.57+ (12.15) 7.90 7.54 8.17 9.75 7.79 6.70
First few scrambles were easy for CN people (including me ) Slowed up near the end and the 2.90 a new PB.

Average 3: 7.41
8.82 6.21 4.31 (10.21) 7.62 7.04 7.84 7.64 9.18+ (3.04) 8.06 7.40
Decent.

Mean of averages: 7.35


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 5, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.80*
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: 5.02+
Individual Times:
2.50, 2.90, (5.02+), 3.36, 2.16, 2.71, 2.59, 2.28, 3.31, 2.65, 3.56, (2.11)

*Average 2: 2.93*
Best Time: 1.03
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
2.81, 2.31, 2.30, 2.77, 2.52, 2.66, 2.84, 5.56, (DNF), 2.55, (1.03), 2.96
Counting 5 

Statistics for 02-05-2012 20:51:58

*Average 3: 2.73*
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
(DNF), 2.38, 2.96, 2.59, 2.97, 2.13, 3.21, (1.84), 2.50, 2.47, 2.96, 3.16

*Mean of averages: 2.82*

Just lubed my WitTwo


----------



## jonlin (Feb 5, 2012)

*Round 73*

7.39, 8.51, 6.03, 8.37, 7.91, 6.06, 8.29, 4.55, 8.46, 10.81, 7.03, 6.59
Average:*7.46*

6.39, 7.80, 7.17, 5.44, 2.48, 11.30, 7.79, 7.36, 8.14, 8.71, 6.72, 8.57
Average: *7.41*

5.75, 5.96, 6.34, 7.64, 8.17, 4.80, 4.10, 4.92, 6.56, 2.86, 3.90, 11.95 (Weird. PB as well.)
Average:*5.81*


----------



## AndersB (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 73 - Race to sub-6
Result: 5.19

Average 1: 5.71
6.33, 6.35, 6.52, 4.78, 5.46, 5.94, 5.88, 6.32, 5.86, 6.72, 3.40, 3.61
So many Y-perms :-/

Average 2: 5.07
5.89, 6.55, 2.26, 2.47, 5.41, 7.88, 5.13, 6.17, 5.34, 5.95, 2.95, 4.84
Nice!

Average 3: 4.80
4.47, 5.98, 2.41, 3.77, 5.02, 3.26, 11.91, 3.33, 7.81, 1.68, 6.01, 5.91
Awesome!!!!


----------



## Czery (Feb 8, 2012)

Time to brush up on my 2x2!

*Round 73*
MEANIE MEAN = 5.65
==================================

*Avg 1:* 7.72, 5.18, 5.33, 5.84, 7.07, 5.78, 5.79, (1:23.19), 6.27, (4.08), 4.32, 6.15 = 5.95 (σ = 0.96)
Warming up...

*Avg 2: * 5.33, 6.28, 6.17, (3.74), 5.26, 6.44, 5.92, 6.22, 5.19, 5.88, (6.69), 6.40 = 5.91 (σ = 0.48)
Too many 6 seconds!

*Avg 3:* 4.68, 5.73, 3.27, 5.42, (8.14), 4.98, 5.27, 6.31, 6.38, (2.33), 4.82, 4.12 = 5.10 (σ = 0.96)
Nice...

Overall bad execution. Need to learn some more PBLL


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Race to sub-6 - Round 73*

Mean of averages: *8.20*

Set 1 Average: 8.16
5.55 9.01 10.91 (16.02) 7.28 9.92 8.92 9.70 9.27 5.52 (4.96) 5.54

Set 2 Average: 7.89
7.99 6.74 6.87 6.75 (5.86) (9.44) 8.05 8.00 8.70 7.19 9.19 9.41

Set 3 Average: 8.55
6.62 7.82 6.61 7.75 7.77 (14.51) 9.27 7.45 9.82 10.37 12.01 (6.26)

Set 2 Average video

Yay, improvement ~


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

*Round 73 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.82*

*Race to Sub-6*
AndersB *5.19*
Czery *5.65*
jonlin *5.81*
ThomasJE *7.35*
ryanj92 *8.20*


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 12, 2012)

*Round 74 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 19 February 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F U F R2 U2 R F R2 U R2 F R
2. U F' U F U2 F2 R' F2 R2 U F2 R2
3. R' F2 R F' R F2 R2 F R F U F
4. F' U F R' U2 F R' U F' U2 F U
5. U F R2 F U2 F2 U F2 R' F' R' U
6. R2 U F U2 F2 U2 R2 U R' F R U
7. F U' R' F R U R' U F' U R U2
8. F2 U R2 U' R2 F R' U R' F2 U2 R2
9. R2 U2 R2 U F2 R U2 F' U2 R F U2
10. U' F2 U2 R F' R' U R U' R F U
11. R U' F2 R' F U2 R' F' U2 R F2 R
12. R' F' U' F R' F U R U' F R' U'


Average 2


Spoiler



1. F2 U F2 U2 F R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2
2. U2 F' R F' U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U2
3. R U F2 R' F' U2 F' R' F' U2 F2 R2
4. U' R' U F2 U2 F2 R F2 U' R F' R2
5. U' F2 U' R F2 U' R' U' F R' U R2
6. F' R U F R' F2 U' R F' U F2 U
7. F U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 U F' U2 R' F2
8. F R2 F U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R U2
9. R' F U2 R F R U2 R' U F' U2 F2
10. U R2 U F2 R2 U F U R' F2 R F'
11. R' F2 U R2 U R F' R2 U2 F U' F
12. F U' F' U' R2 F' U' F U' F2 R2 U


Average 3


Spoiler



1. F2 R' F' R2 F U R' U2 F' U F2 U
2. F' R' F R2 F R F R' F' U' R' F'
3. R F' U R F' R' F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2
4. R' U2 R2 F2 R U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F
5. U2 R2 F R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 R U
6. F' R' F U' F' R F2 U F' U F' R'
7. U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R F2 R
8. R2 F' R F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2 U2 F2
9. F U F' U' F U F' U F2 U2 R F2
10. F2 R U F' R' F U' R' U2 R' F' R
11. R U' R' U2 F' U' R' F' U R' F R2
12. R F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R' F U' R' U'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 12, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> ...
> Round 73
> Race to Sub-6
> 
> ...


 


AvidCuber said:


> *Round 73 Results*
> 
> *Race to Sub-3*
> NSKuber *2.82*
> ...


 
You forgot my results! I did put them with my Round 72 results, so you may have missed them.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 12, 2012)

*Race to sub-5*

*Mean: 5.26*

*Average 1: 5.28*

4.58, 4.84, 6.52, 5.23, 4.86, 5.11, 4.53, (11.56), 5.76, 6.48, 4.85, (3.32)

*Average 2: 5.49*

4.69, 5.31, 5.37, (3.00), 5.38, 5.13, 6.85, 5.16, 5.33, 5.94, 5.78, (7.18)

*Average: 5.02*

(7.26+), (2.43), 5.21, 4.69, 5.49, 5.00, 4.96, 4.31, 4.82, 5.19, 5.93, 4.56

Stupid +2 cost me a sub-5


----------



## Czery (Feb 13, 2012)

Round 74
Mean Mean : 5.78
=================

(3.79), 4.70, 5.23, 5.28, 4.65, 7.24, 4.75, 6.13, 6.49, (16.46), 6.21, 7.27 = 5.80 (σ = 1.01)
Nice

5.73, (40.06), 5.06, 5.71, 6.39, 6.49, 6.02, 6.58, 7.35, 4.79, 4.97, (4.27) = 5.91 (σ = 0.82)
Some bad solves there

5.81, 6.80, 5.85, 5.08, 5.25, 4.57, 5.25, (9.91+), 5.36, (4.56), 6.47, 5.98 = 5.64 (σ = 0.67)
can't get below 5!


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 13, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> You forgot my results! I did put them with my Round 72 results, so you may have missed them.


 Yes, I'm sorry about that. I fixed it.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Race to sub-6
Round 74*

Mean of averages: *7.70*

Set 1 Average: 8.05
10.33 7.90 7.09 6.26 6.40 10.58 9.36 6.34 (13.42) 8.78 (6.08) 7.49
Couple of gaffs kept this above 8 seconds. Shame, it would be awesome to have 3 sub-8 averages. That can be next week's goal 

Set 2 Average: 7.80
(11.65) 7.52 8.04 9.69 6.74 6.69 8.11 7.89 7.24 7.56 (4.92) 8.56

Set 3 Average: 7.25
6.85 (3.49) 7.29 6.93 7.72 7.41 7.53 8.16 8.23 6.24 (8.26) 6.09

Set 3 AO12 video

Great to break the sub-8 barrier. Sub-7 (and 6, for that matter), here I come! Started learning CLL algorithms this week, it'll probably be a few weeks before I'm comfortable with them but it'll be good to use a different method!


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 14, 2012)

Race to sub-5

Average 1: 5.22, 5.83, 5.41, 5.76, 6.30, 4.96, 6.72, 4.12, 5.84, 6.18, 5.61, 6.61 = 5.77


Average 2: 4.45, 6.60, 6.04, 3.62, 6.47, 5.54, 6.11, 4.46, 5.62, 6.39, 4.18, 6.83 = 5.59


Average3: 4.44, 2.43, 5.04, 5.55, 5.42, 7.14, 5.20, 5.41, 4.99, 7.35, 5.44, 4.63 = 5.33


Mean of Averages: 5.56


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 16, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.49*
Best Time: 1.58
Worst Time: 5.30
Individual Times:
4.63+, 5.21, 3.27, 2.77, 3.03, 2.27, 2.50, 3.68, 4.05, (5.30), 3.47, (1.58)
What the...

*Average 2: 2.75*
Best Time: 2.30
Worst Time: 4.11
Individual Times:
3.36, (2.30), 3.18, 2.78, 2.88, 2.72, 2.66, 2.50, 2.69, 2.41, 2.36, (4.11)
Waaay better!

*Average 3: 3.07*
Best Time: 1.30
Worst Time: 4.72
Individual Times:
1.97, (1.30), (4.72), 2.91, 3.34, 2.43, 3.91, 2.81, 4.59, 2.94, 3.43, 2.36
Aaaaand fail again 

*Mean of 3 Avgs: 3.10*


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 17, 2012)

AVG 1: 3.37
2.79, 3.24, (4.83), 4.75+, 3.56, 2.83, 2.54, (1.97), 3.87, 2.81, 4.48, 2.86
AVG 2: 3.72
2.65, 4.35, 3.43, 2.63, (6.13), 2.96, 3.86, 3.94, 4.93, 2.95, (2.44), 5.47
AVG 3: 3.79
3.27, (1.42), 5.40, 3.66, 4.23, 4.72, 4.08, 3.17, (DNF(5.36)), 2.75, 3.78, 2.86

mean: 3.63
no practice shows...


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 74
Race to Sub-6

Average 1: 6.96
6.67 5.95 7.18 6.53 7.04 6.06 (5.37) 6.64 7.57 (12.07) 7.43 8.53
Pretty decent (apart from the 12.07)

Average 2: 7.37
(5.39) 6.01 7.54 8.15 7.62 6.79 6.26 6.46 10.34 7.73 (25.23) 6.79
Don't ask... :fp

Average 3: 7.46
7.84 (2.85) 6.50 5.57 (9.53) 7.26 6.53 8.37 9.07 8.15 7.00 8.32
:fp

Mean of averages: 7.26


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

Post reserved for results


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

*Round 75 Scrambles*
Tentative Ending Date: 25 February 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F U' F2 U F' U F' R U' R F
2. R U' R U' R F' R U2 F2 U' R'
3. R' F2 R' F U F R' F' R2 U F'
4. R2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R U
5. U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R U F R' U2
6. U' F R F' U F2 R2 U' R' F' R2
7. U2 R F2 R U R' F R' U F2 R2
8. F U2 R F R2 F' R2 F R2 F2 U'
9. U' F R' F' U F U' F2 R' F' U2
10. R F U F R U2 R' U F' R F'
11. F2 U' R U2 R' U F' U F2 U2 R'
12. U2 F2 R2 U2 R F U' R U2 F' R


Average 2


Spoiler



1. U2 R2 U R' F U R' U' R2 U' F
2. U' R' F' R' U F' R F R2 U' R
3. R' F2 U R' F U2 F U' F U F
4. R2 U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2
5. R2 U F' U F' U F2 R F' R2 F
6. U F' U2 F R' F R2 U' R' U' R'
7. R F U' F U2 F' R' F U' F' U'
8. R F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F U2 F2 R
9. F' R F U' F2 R2 U F U2 F U2
10. R2 U' F2 R' F R' U R' F' U2 R
11. U F' U2 R' U' F U' F' U R' U
12. F2 R2 U' F R2 U R F2 R U' R


Average 3


Spoiler



1. F' U' F R U' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2
2. F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U
3. U2 F' U2 F2 R U2 F2 U R F2 U'
4. F2 R F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R F
5. F U F' R' U F U2 F' U2 R U
6. R' F' R' U' R F' U' R U' F' R
7. F' U' R' F U R U2 R U2 F2 R2
8. R U F U F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 F'
9. R U' R U' F' U F R U' R U'
10. F' U' F2 U2 R U R F' R U' R'
11. U F' U' F' U F2 U' R' F2 U R'
12. F2 R' U' F R' U R' U' R F R2


----------



## AndersB (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 75 - Race to sub -5
Result: 5.53

5.02, 6.71, 4.01, 5.68, 4.05, 5.93, 2.92, 5.11, 8.09, 7.05, 4.96, 4.30 = 5.28
5.50, 3.48, 4.66, 2.53, 7.29, 5.87, 4.62, 7.62, 6.39, 6.63, 7.85, 5.96 = 5.80
6.63, 4.47, 6.58, 4.49, 7.30, 5.86, 7.14, 5.82, 2.01, 6.46, 4.77, 4.06 = 5.63

Pretty bad, actually.


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 75

Race to sub-6

Average-1: *6.64*
6.92, 7.05, (3.66), 8.00, 6.91, (8.43), 5.25, 6.82, 8.38, 5.27, 6.62, 5.16

Average-2: *7.48*
5.44, 4.93, 7.67, (3.87), 7.22, 5.18, 8.96, 14.27, 6.68, (23.41), 5.88, 8.53

Average-3: *6.00*
(8.35), 5.87, 7.28, 5.60, 3.91, 5.80, 7.73, 5.39, (2.99), 6.83, 6.75, 4.80

Mean: *6.71*


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 75 Race to sub-15 Mean of 3 sets: 15.03


Spoiler



Set 1 Average: 15.57
Standard deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 9.86
Worst Time: 18.45
Times: 15.30 15.74 (9.86) 16.71 15.56 11.72 (18.45) 15.62 18.00 13.56 18.03 15.49

Set 2 Average: 13.26
Standard deviation: 6.02
Best Time: 4.96
Worst Time: 27.61
Times: 14.55 16.59 17.92 (4.96) 5.11 17.16 11.57 15.36 14.70 7.15 12.44 (27.61)

Set 3 Average: 16.26
Standard deviation: 4.32
Best Time: 5.53
Worst Time: 23.84
Times: 18.20 16.89 15.01 19.67 12.41 15.97 12.68 16.07 (5.53) (23.84) 18.93 16.81


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 24, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.38*
Best Time: 2.34
Worst Time: 6.22
Individual Times:
2.72, 3.11, 2.86, 2.46, (2.34), 4.50, (6.22), 4.09, 4.56, 3.96, 2.36, 3.13


*Average 2: 3.14*
Best Time: 2.00
Worst Time: 6.94
Individual Times:
2.41, 2.34, 3.56, 2.00, 5.22, (2.00), 2.02, 5.27, 2.80, 3.15, 2.59, (6.94)
So good beginning...  

*Average 3: 2.51*
Best Time: 1.93
Worst Time: 3.22
Individual Times:
2.93, (3.22), 2.47, 1.97, 2.11, 2.50, 2.30, 3.08, (1.93), 2.30, 2.34, 3.11
Veeery good.

*Mean of 3 averages: 3.01(D'oh!)
*


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 75
Race to Sub-6

Average 1: 7.48
7.01 6.68 (5.70) 7.78 (9.81) 7.75 7.20 7.39 8.40 9.17 6.48 6.89
Bad... 

Average 2: 6.94
7.43 6.84 6.67 (5.09) 7.92 (16.96) 6.39 7.90 5.39 6.31 7.46 7.06
Decent solves... apart from the 16.96 - total messup :fp

Average 3: 6.67
5.62 7.29 6.39 6.86 (5.26) 6.56 6.98 6.53 5.81 6.75 (8.78) 7.87
Wow... Wasn't expecting that a good average 

Mean of averages: *7.03*


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 75

avg 1: 3.16
2.97, 2.60, 2.16, (1.92), 3.45, 3.99, 4.00, 2.83, 2.80, 2.35, (6.63), 4.47

avg 2: 3.14
2.72, 3.06, 2.77, (1.63), 3.69, 3.81, 2.86, 2.89, 2.84, 3.78, (4.27), 2.95

avg 3: 3.33
3.46, 4.33, (5.33), 3.74, 2.95, 3.73, 3.02, 2.98, (1.59), 3.60, 3.63, 1.86

Mean of avg: 3.21


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 75 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *3.01*
CuberMan *3.21*

*Race to Sub-5*
AndersB *5.53*
DrKorbin *6.71*
ThomasJE *7.03*
DaveyCow *15.03*
 [Combined results for sub-5 and sub-6 as there weren't enough participants in either category. Also included the sub-15 in there, just because it's a pretty high goal and no one else was competing in it. From now on, all of the people who are the only ones racing to a certain goal will be placed in the race just below that goal.]


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 76 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 03 March 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F' U' F R F R' F R2 U' F R2
2. R U' F U' F U2 R F2 U' R2 F2
3. U2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U F' U' R'
4. U' R U F2 R F R' F R' F2 R
5. F2 R F2 U2 F R' F' U2 F2 U R2
6. U' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U' F U' R'
7. F' R2 F U' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2
8. R2 F2 U2 R F2 R F R2 U2 F' U2
9. F2 R F2 R F U' F' R2 F2 U' R'
10. R2 U' R' F2 R F' R2 F' U2 R2 U
11. R U F R2 F2 R2 F R2 F' R U'
12. U F' U' R2 U2 F U2 F R U2 R2


Average 2


Spoiler



1. F2 R2 F R' F2 R F2 R' U R2 F
2. R U' R U' F U' F U F2 U R
3. R2 U F2 R2 F R' F R F2 R U
4. U' F' R2 F R' U' F' R U F' R
5. U' R' F' U' F2 U' F' U' R2 U R'
6. F' U' F U2 F U F R2 F2 R F2
7. F' R2 U2 R' F R2 U F2 U2 R U
8. R2 U F' U' F R2 F' U' R2 F' R
9. F2 R F2 R F U F2 U' R' U2 F'
10. F U' F' U2 F' U2 R F2 U2 F' U
11. R2 F2 R' F' U R' F R' F' R U
12. R F2 R' U' F' R U R2 F2 U F'


Average 3


Spoiler



1. F R U' R F' U' F2 U F U' R'
2. R2 F' R' F2 U R' F2 U2 F U F2
3. U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U' F' U F' U R'
4. U2 F2 R' F R' U R' F2 R2 F R
5. R2 F2 R' F' R F R' F2 U R2 U2
6. R2 U' R U2 F' U' R' F2 U2 F2 R'
7. U' R U' R2 F R2 F R2 U' F2 U2
8. R F R2 F' U' F R2 U2 R' U' F
9. U R F U F' R' F' U' R U F2
10. R U2 F' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U'
11. F' U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F U
12. U2 F U R F R' U' R F U' F2


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 26, 2012)

AvidCuber said:


> [Combined results for sub-5 and sub-6 as there weren't enough participants in either category. Also included the sub-15 in there, just because it's a pretty high goal and no one else was competing in it. From now on, all of the people who are the only ones racing to a certain goal will be placed in the race just below that goal.]



Won't that affect when you graduate? I'm focusing on getting sub-6 right now and I have no chance of getting sub-5. Anyway, when was sub-5 a goal?


----------



## DrKorbin (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 76

Race to sub-6

Average-1: *6.27*

6.64, 7.65, 4.93, 5.30, (11.87), 7.50, (4.89), 6.77, 5.72, 7.04, 5.48, 5.69

Average-2: *7.27*

5.78, 6.79, 8.57, 6.41, 7.28, 8.36, 3.92, 8.30, (3.09), 6.59, (11.06), 10.72

Average-3: *5.61*

4.92, 4.52, (12.74), 6.57, 7.22, 6.32, (3.14), 5.96, 5.33, 6.08, 5.37, 3.80

Mean: *6.38*


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 26, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Won't that affect when you graduate? I'm focusing on getting sub-6 right now and I have no chance of getting sub-5. Anyway, when was sub-5 a goal?


 Hmm, I see your point. I guess the idea here is that once you've graduated from one race, you move on to the next race. If there are more than one person participating in a race, then, I guess I'll separate them. I just think it's kind of silly when you're the only one in your category. We basically just need more participants for this to work out fairly.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 76 – Race to sub-6 FTW!

*Mean: 5.85*

Average 1: 5.99
5.96, 6.03, 6.63, 5.35, 6.46, (6.89), 6.74, 6.09, 5.31, (4.86), 6.35, 4.98

Average 2: 5.78
5.09, 6.65, 6.07, 5.41, (8.59+), (4.48), 4.86, 7.57, 4.99, 6.46, 5.68, 4.97

Average 3: 5.77
5.48, 6.11, 4.80, 6.96, 4.65, 5.61, 5.94, (7.20), 6.16, (4.43), 6.42, 5.61


----------



## DaveyCow (Feb 27, 2012)

Race for sub 15
Round 76 Mean of 3 averages: 15.68

Set 1 Ave: 15.10
Set 2 Ave: 15.86
Set 3 Ave: 16.08
Mean of 3 averages: 15.68


Spoiler



Set 1
Feb 26, 2012 7:43:08 PM - 7:58:05 PM

Mean: 15.84
Standard deviation: 7.14
Best Time: 3.68
Worst Time: 35.43

Best average of 5: 12.35
1-5 - (35.43) 11.16 14.87 11.02 (3.68)

Best average of 12: 15.10
1-12 - (35.43) 11.16 14.87 11.02 (3.68) 19.98 14.11 16.90 18.76 14.99 14.39 14.83

1. 35.43 F2 R2 F R' U2 F U F2
2. 11.16 U2 R F U F' U2 F U2
3. 14.87 U R' U2 F2 U' R2 F' R2
4. 11.02 R' F U2 F U R U' R2 F
5. 3.68 U' R2 U' R U' F R U'
6. 19.98 R U F U' R F' R
7. 14.11 R2 F2 R F U2 F2 R F' R2 U2
8. 16.90 R' F R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 U2 R'
9. 18.76 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2 R U
10. 14.99 U R' U R' F' U F2 U'
11. 14.39 F R2 U R' U' F2 U' R2 U2
12. 14.83 F2 U R' U R U F' U
Set 2
2x2x2 cube
Feb 26, 2012 8:03:18 PM - 8:12:19 PM

Mean: 16.05
Standard deviation: 3.34
Best Time: 10.31
Worst Time: 23.74

Best average of 5: 13.97
7-11 - 12.39 (15.49) 15.33 14.20 (10.31)

Best average of 12: 15.86
1-12 - (23.74) 16.95 16.70 15.26 15.39 16.08 12.39 15.49 15.33 14.20 (10.31) 20.76

1. 23.74 F' R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U2 F'
2. 16.95 F U2 R' F U2 R2 U' F
3. 16.70 R' U2 F' R' U' F2 R F U'
4. 15.26 F' R F' U F' R2 F2 R'
5. 15.39 U2 F' R F' U2 F R2 U'
6. 16.08 U F2 U R' F' U R2 F2 U2
7. 12.39 U R F2 U2 F' U R
8. 15.49 U' F2 R' F' U2 F2 R U' R' U2
9. 15.33 R U R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R'
10. 14.20 F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U'
11. 10.31 R' F R2 U' R F2 U' F' U
12. 20.76 F' R U2 R' U F' U2 F
Set 3
2x2x2 cube
Feb 26, 2012 8:13:40 PM - 8:27:50 PM

Mean: 16.10
Standard deviation: 4.75
Best Time: 7.80
Worst Time: 24.53

Best average of 5: 14.58
2-6 - 12.61 (12.19) (20.87) 16.27 14.87

Best average of 12: 16.08
1-12 - 16.60 12.61 12.19 20.87 16.27 14.87 22.54 (7.80) (24.53) 16.53 10.32 18.01

1. 16.60 F2 R F R2 F' U2 R F'
2. 12.61 R F U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F'
3. 12.19 U2 R U' R U' F' R2 F2 U2
4. 20.87 U R U R F2 R2 U2 F' R
5. 16.27 F2 R F2 R F' U2 F2
6. 14.87 U' F2 U F U2 F2 R2 F' U2
7. 22.54 R2 F U' R U2 R' U2 F' U'
8. 7.80 U R' F U' R2 F U' F' U2
9. 24.53 F2 R U' F' U R2 U R2
10. 16.53 U2 F2 R' U2 R F' R' U R
11. 10.32 F R2 F' R U F U' F U'
12. 18.01 U F' U2 R' F2 R F2





AvidCuber said:


> From now on, all of the people who are the only ones racing to a certain goal will be placed in the race just below that goal.]



sux to be me!!!


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 1, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.14*
Best Time: 2.08
Worst Time: 6.53
Individual Times:
3.59, 2.94, 2.43, 4.77, (6.53), 2.52, 2.41, 4.05, 3.27, 2.63, 2.77, (2.08)
Why I always fail so hard at this Race? 
*
Average 2: 2.85
*Best Time: 2.03
Worst Time: 4.84
Individual Times:
(4.84), 2.94, 2.05, 2.63, 3.25, 3.94, 2.13, 2.11, 2.46, 2.25, (2.03), 4.78
Last attempt *facepalm*

*Average 3: 2.88*
Best Time: 2.08
Worst Time: 4.46
Individual Times:
2.40, 2.28, 3.38, 2.88, 2.59, 2.50, (4.46), (2.08), 3.69, 3.25, 3.05, 2.75

*Mean of 3 Averages: 2.96*
Considering I just got 2.85 Ao100 this is so bad


----------



## Czery (Mar 3, 2012)

ROUND 76
*Mean Meanie: 5.926666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666*

Round 1: 6.00 (σ = 0.48) 
5.60, 5.57, 5.94, 5.72, (9.23), 6.34, 6.17, (4.85), 6.84, 6.62, 5.41, 5.78
Way to get sub 6 seconds...

Round 2: 5.39 (σ = 0.94)
7.15, 4.64, 6.00, 4.42, 4.59, 6.62, 4.64, 5.20, 5.60, 4.99, (3.90), (7.89+)
Good...

Round 3: 6.39 (σ = 1.42)
4.73, 5.61, DNF(5.60), 9.84, 5.82, 6.05, 6.67, 6.12, 5.63, 7.71, 5.49, 4.97
Doy


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm trying to sub-5 with CLL 
*avg1:* 6.70, 5.24, 5.69, 4.03, 6.17, 6.85, 6.74, 4.81, 4.85, 3.03, 4.56, 4.85= *5.36*
*avg2:* 8.51, 5.54, 4.36, 3.46, 6.49, 5.87, 6.49, 5.02, 2.75, 4.65, 8.25, 5.77= *5.59*
*avg3:* 4.66, 7.11, 4.76, 8.02, 9.65, 4.12, 7.41, 13.05, 5.30, 7.71, 5.28, 6.04=*6.59*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 76 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.96*

*Race to Sub-5*
Thunderbolt *5.85*
Czery *5.93*

*Race to Sub-6*
BlueDevil *5.85*
DrKorbin *6.38*

*Race to Sub-15*
DaveyCow *15.68*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 77 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 10 March 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. R' U2 R' F' R F2 U' F' R U' F
2. F' U2 R2 U' F R F2 U F' R' U
3. U2 F' U2 F U2 R F R' U' F' U2
4. R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U F U R F
5. U' R U' R' F R U R U' R2 U2
6. U2 F2 R2 U' F' U R F U F U2
7. R2 U F R2 U' R2 U2 F U F U
8. R U2 R U' F U' R' F' R2 U F
9. R2 F' U' F U' F2 U' F' R U2 R2
10. F' U2 R F U' R2 F U2 F' R F
11. U' R2 U2 F U' F' R' F U' F' U
12. U' F2 R F' U F R U F' R2 F2



Average 2


Spoiler



1. F2 U2 R U R2 F' U' F U' R F'
2. F2 U2 F' R2 F R U F R U R'
3. R2 U' F2 U2 R U R2 F2 R' F' U'
4. F' R U2 F' U2 R F U2 F' U2 F
5. F' R' F' U2 F R F' U' R' U R
6. U R U2 R F' R F' U' R2 U' R2
7. R2 F' R2 F2 R U F R F' U F
8. U R U R' F2 R' F R2 F' U' F
9. U' F R2 F R U' F' R' F U' R'
10. R2 U R F R2 F' R' F U F' R'
11. F R' F2 R F' U' F U' R' U R2
12. U R' F' U2 F U F U2 F R2 U2



Average 3


Spoiler



1. U F' U' R' F' U R' U' F R2 U'
2. U R' U2 F2 U' F2 U' F U R' U'
3. U' F2 U' R U2 F' U2 R2 F' U' R2
4. R' U R2 U' F2 R2 F R F' R U'
5. F' U F R' F' U' F' R' F' U2 R'
6. R' F2 U' R' U2 F2 U R F' U2 R'
7. F2 R2 U' F' R F2 R' U' R' U F2
8. F' R2 U2 R2 F U R' F2 R U' R
9. U' F2 U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F
10. F' U F2 U' R' U F' R2 U R F
11. U2 F' R F R' U2 F2 U R' U2 F2
12. R2 F2 R2 U' R' F' U' R2 F2 U F2



Please remember to calculate the mean of your three averages. In the future, if you do not do this, your result will not be included.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 4, 2012)

*avg1:* 6.51, 6.70, 5.22, 5.54, 3.00, 5.65, 5.56, 6.87, 6.80, 7.45, 5.00, 4.64=*5.85*
*avg2:* 3.15, 5.12, 4.94, 6.11, 7.22, 5.87, 4.09, 7.00, 4.63, 5.37, 6.83, 3.97=*5.39*
*avg3:* 3.35, 5.79, 3.91, 4.89, 6.69, 7.84, 5.12, 6.72, 4.36, 3.93, 6.28, 3.88=*5.16*
*Mean of 3: 5.46*


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 77 Average: 15.32

Set 1: 16.75
Set 2: 13.86
Set 3: 15.34
Mean of 3 sets: 15.32


Spoiler



Set 1
Standard deviation: 3.38
Best Time: 11.44
Worst Time: 25.34
Times 14.62 19.88 16.67 16.30 15.04 (25.34) 14.76 19.84 17.15 (11.44) 18.16 15.08

Set 2
Standard deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 9.64
Worst Time: 22.22
Times: 13.05 16.38 17.44 13.13 14.01 12.43 13.80 (22.22) 12.86 13.34 (9.64) 12.15

Set 3
Standard deviation: 3.70
Best Time: 11.34
Worst Time: 23.45

Times: (11.34) (23.45) 19.26 15.92 12.06 17.85 12.01 14.94 20.33 12.81 15.69 12.49



...and thx for putting the round ending date! It really helps! I get lost and dont know what round I'm in or have done with all these forum comps


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 77

Race to sub-6

Average-1: *5.99*

3.53, 3.58, 6.60, 5.78, 3.41, 8.16+, 6.62, 5.61, 6.42, 10.06, 5.79, 7.76

Average-2: *6.25*

4.20, 6.06, 5.13, 5.80, 15.56, 11.85, 4.80, 3.37, 6.15, 5.15, 7.08, 6.33

Average-3: *6.61*

7.01, 13.86, 5.13, 3.98, 5.96, 11.73, 6.55, 7.54, 8.35, 4.18, 5.04, 4.58

Mean: *6.28*


----------



## Skullush (Mar 9, 2012)

Round 77
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.28*

Average of 12: 5.16


Spoiler



1. 4.53 
2. 4.41 
3. 5.73 
4. 4.80 
5. (1.59) PB single lol.
6. 6.40 
7. 5.31 
8. 7.48 
9. 4.34 
10. 3.78 
11. (11.14) 
12. 4.77


Average of 12: 5.57


Spoiler



1. 5.05 
2. 5.71 
3. 6.32 
4. (4.69) 
5. 6.94 
6. 5.19 
7. 5.21 
8. (8.11) 
9. 6.44 
10. 4.84 
11. 5.22 
12. 4.82


Average of 12: 5.10


Spoiler



1. 3.49 
2. 3.76 
3. 6.31 
4. (7.11) 
5. 5.73 
6. 5.38 
7. 4.75 
8. 5.67 
9. (2.76) 
10. 4.36 
11. 5.50 
12. 6.01


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 10, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.95*
Best Time: 1.94
Worst Time: 6.69
Individual Times:
2.97, 2.94, 2.63, 2.63, 3.93, (1.94), 4.02, 2.27, (6.69), 2.19, 2.63, 3.30
Lots of fails 

*Average 2: 2.78*
Best Time: 2.00
Worst Time: 5.18
Individual Times:
2.78, 2.34, (5.18), 3.02, 2.50, 2.55, 2.94, (2.00), 2.53, 4.09, 2.86, 2.16
Counting 4.09... Anyway good avg.

*Average 3: 2.98
*Best Time: 2.15
Worst Time: 5.34
Individual Times:
4.55+, 3.66, 2.81, 2.41, 2.66, 2.86, (5.34), 2.19, (2.15), 2.58, 3.36, 2.72
Again fails...

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.90 *


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 77 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.90*

*Race to Sub-5*
Skullush *5.28*
Thunderbolt *5.46*

*Race to Sub-6 *
DrKorbin *6.28*

*Race to Sub-15*
DaveyCow *15.32*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 78 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 17 March 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F R U' R2 F' R2 F' R2 U R' U2
2. R2 F2 R U F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 U2
3. U F' U R' F' U F' U R' F R
4. U' F' R' U F R2 U' F2 U' F2 U
5. U F R' U2 R2 F' U R U' F' R'
6. R2 U' F U R2 U2 R2 F U2 R U2
7. R' U2 F' U R U R2 F2 U F' U
8. F' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U
9. U F R F2 U2 R F U R U F2
10. R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' F2 R' F U'
11. F' U' R F R2 F R' U R' U2 R'
12. U' F' R2 F U' R' U' R F2 U F'



Average 2


Spoiler



1. U F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2
2. U' R U F2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 R'
3. F2 U R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2
4. U' R F' R F' R2 U F U2 R2 F'
5. U' R' U' R2 F' U' F R F2 R F2
6. F' U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R F2
7. R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' F' R'
8. U2 R2 U R F R U F2 R U2 R2
9. U R2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 R' F2 U R'
10. F2 U R2 F R' U2 R' U2 F U' R2
11. F' U2 F R2 F U F' R' F R' U
12. R' F' R' U2 F' U2 R' F2 R' U F



Average 3


Spoiler



1. U F U' R F R2 U2 F2 U R F
2. F U F U2 R' F' U' R' F2 R2 F'
3. U R' U R F' R U2 F2 U' F' R
4. F' U2 F2 U F2 U2 F U2 R' F U2
5. R2 F2 U2 F U2 R F' R U R' F'
6. R2 F' U2 R' F' R' U2 R' F U F2
7. F' U' F U' F R2 F U2 R' F' R
8. F2 U2 R' U' F U2 F' R U' F R2
9. U' R F2 U' R F U F2 U' R U2
10. R2 F2 U R' U' R F' R' U F R'
11. F2 R' F R2 F R U2 F2 R2 F R2
12. U' F2 U' R' U' F2 U' F' R' U R2


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 11, 2012)

*Race to sub-15*
Round 78 Mean of 3 averages: 13.04



Spoiler



Set 1: 13.14
Mar 10, 2012 8:08:47 PM - 8:17:06 PM

Mean: 13.28
Standard deviation: 3.08
Best Time: 8.86
Worst Time: 19.10

Best average of 5: 11.73
2-6 - 11.86 (16.13) (8.86) 11.78 11.55

Best average of 12: 13.14
Set 2: 12.09
2x2x2 cube
Mar 10, 2012 8:21:19 PM - 8:28:18 PM

Mean: 11.84
Standard deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 6.63
Worst Time: 14.60

Best average of 5: 11.35
5-9 - (13.41) 11.41 11.48 (10.76) 11.17
Best average of 12: 12.09
1-12 - 14.35 (6.63) (14.60) 13.38 13.41 11.41 11.48 10.76 11.17 12.22 13.51 9.19

Set 3: 13.07
2x2x2 cube
Mar 10, 2012 8:29:29 PM - 8:40:03 PM

Mean: 12.80
Standard deviation: 3.14
Best Time: 5.14
Worst Time: 17.78

Best average of 5: 12.38
8-12 - 11.71 (17.78) 12.40 13.02 (11.69)

Best average of 12: 13.07
1-12 - 11.60 (5.14) 16.97 15.84 12.97 10.88 13.61 11.71 (17.78) 12.40 13.02 11.69


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 11, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.02*
Best Time: 2.03
Worst Time: 3.83
Individual Times:
3.47, 2.78, 2.65, (3.83), 3.33, (2.03), 3.38, 3.27, 2.97, 3.46, 2.53, 2.40


*Average 2: 2.76*
Best Time: 1.31
Worst Time: 10.05
Individual Times:
(1.31), 2.90, 2.25, (10.05), 5.75, 2.19, 2.33, 2.16, 2.40, 2.91, 2.05, 2.68
Counting 5.75, but...

*Average 3: 2.52*
Best Time: 1.56
Worst Time: 5.16
Individual Times:
(5.16), (1.56), 2.80, 2.36, 2.72, 2.36, 2.03, 2.41, 1.86, 2.61, 4.18, 1.86
Finally good average in this race 

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.77*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Mar 11, 2012)

*Mean of 3: 4.75*
Avg 1: 3.75, 6.54, 6.29, 4.25, 5.17, 5.49, 8.17, 3.55, 6.13, 3.40, 4.23, 4.38= *4.98*
Avg 2: 3.29, 5.43, 5.38, 5.59, 4.83, 3.04, 2.49, 4.80, 6.08, 4.72, 2.53, 6.72=*4.57*
Avg 3: 5.54, 1.89, 7.27, 4.03, 4.11, 5.23, 4.64, 5.33, 2.16, 4.84, 7.13, 4.01=*4.70*


----------



## Skullush (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 78
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.08*

Average of 12: 4.66


Spoiler



1. (8.29) 
2. 5.60 
3. 4.43 
4. 5.36 
5. 3.91 
6. 3.46 
7. 5.44 
8. 3.54 
9. 3.95 
10. (2.59) 
11. 5.84 
12. 5.08


Average of 12: 5.07


Spoiler



1. 3.81 
2. 6.65 
3. 4.48 
4. 4.89 
5. (2.00) 
6. 4.54 
7. 5.69 
8. 5.92 
9. (6.81) 
10. 5.74 
11. 4.00 
12. 5.00


Average of 12: 5.51


Spoiler



1. 5.33 
2. (1.39) 
3. 5.13 
4. 4.55 
5. 6.11 
6. 6.75 
7. 5.41 
8. 4.06 
9. 5.74 
10. 4.94 
11. (8.94) 
12. 7.05


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 78

Race to sub-6

Average-1: *5.07*

5.20, 4.06, 4.79, 4.48, 7.64+, 5.09, 5.45, 3.32, 13.17, 3.15, 5.35, 5.35

Average-2: *4.88*

3.79, 3.01, 5.53, 5.35, 5.79, 2.79, 8.26+, 6.49, 5.10, 4.63, 2.45, 6.27
WTF? I guess scrambles are lucky.

Average-3: *5.24*

6.12, 2.15, 5.35, 5.24, 4.23, 5.35, 5.76, 4.41, 4.92, 7.44, 7.08, 3.96

Mean: *5.06*

Wow, my goal was sub-6 and I almost got sub-5! Though I assume scrambles are lucky this week, so I wont change my goal yet.


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 78

Avg 1: 2.99
2.99, 2.17, 3.57, 4.38, 2.04, 3.17, 3.10, 3.09, 3.12, 2.04, 3.23, 3.37

Avg 2: 3.55
2.20, 2.92, 5.26+, 3.34, 2.36, 5.55, 2.56, 3.98, 6.43, 3.39, 2.22, 3.90

Avg 3: 2.58
(6.26), (1.25), 2.03, 4.29, 3.15, 3.73, 2.15, *1.73, 1.36, 3.39, 2.31, 1.62*

Mean of Average: 3.04

Bold= sub 1.89 Ao5  easy scrambles


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 18, 2012)

*Round 78 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.77*
CuberMan *3.04*

*Race to Sub-5*
Thunderbolt *4.75*
Skullush *5.08*
emrecay *5.46*

*Race to Sub-6*
DrKorbin *5.06*

*Race to Sub-15*
DaveyCow *13.04*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 18, 2012)

*Round 79 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 24 March 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F2 R2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F2 U' F
2. R U2 R F2 R U F2 U2 F' R' F'
3. U2 R2 U F2 U' F' R U R' F2 R
4. U' R U R F R2 U' R2 U' R' F'
5. R U' F' R' F U2 F R2 U2 F' R2
6. F' R' F U' F' U' R2 F' U F' R
7. R2 F2 U' R2 F U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2
8. U2 F U F U' F' R' U' R' U R'
9. F U' R U2 R U' R U2 F R' F
10. R2 F' R' U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R' F2
11. F' R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' R F' U'
12. R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 R U2 F U F2



Average 2


Spoiler



1. R' F U' F2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F
2. R U F2 U F R U F2 U' R2 F'
3. U R' U2 R U' F' R' F' U2 F2 U2
4. R' U' R' U2 F' U R' U2 R U F
5. R' U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F' R U F2
6. U F2 R F' R' U' R' U F U F
7. R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 F2
8. U' R U R' F R' F R2 F' U2 F2
9. R2 F2 R' F U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R
10. F' R' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R U' R F'
11. R2 U2 R U2 R' F2 R' F' U F R
12. R F2 U F U2 F2 R2 F' U' R2 U2



Average 3


Spoiler



1. R' F2 R U2 R U' R U2 R F2 R
2. F' R F' R U2 R U R U2 F' U'
3. U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' F R' F U' R2
4. U' F' R F' R2 F U' R F2 U' F'
5. U R' F U F U' F2 U2 F' R U'
6. U' R' U' R' F U' F' U' F2 U R'
7. R2 U2 R F' R' F2 R' U2 F U F2
8. F' U2 F U' R U F' R2 U' F U2
9. U F U R2 U R2 F U2 F' U R2
10. U F2 R U2 R2 U F U R' F' U
11. U' R U F' R2 F R2 U F2 R2 U'
12. R2 F2 U' F U' R' U' R F' U R'


----------



## Skullush (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 79
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.15*

Average of 12: 4.86


Spoiler



1. 3.98 
2. 5.93 
3. 5.20 
4. 6.24 
5. 3.98 
6. 3.96 
7. (6.69) 
8. 4.42 
9. 3.91 
10. 6.27 
11. (3.46) 
12. 4.68


Average of 12: 4.97


Spoiler



1. 6.58 
2. 5.28 
3. (2.15) 
4. 5.16 
5. 2.92 
6. 5.70 
7. 5.24 
8. (7.75) 
9. 3.51 
10. 5.55 
11. 3.55 
12. 6.19


Average of 12: 5.62


Spoiler



1. 5.44 
2. 5.74 
3. 5.73 
4. (7.16) 
5. 4.55 
6. 4.81 
7. 5.66 
8. 4.82 
9. (4.51) 
10. 7.08 
11. 6.96 
12. 5.39


Third average ruined it.


----------



## emrecay (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 78 - Race to Sub-5

Average 1: *5.29* 

4.51, 4.14, 6.33, 4.88, 4.86, 5.19, 5.37, 6.20, 5.55, 6.74, 4.14, 5.91

Average 2: *5.09*

4.19, 6.10, 2.77, 5.34, 5.13, 4.80, 5.31, 6.01, 5.88, 4.35, 4.07, 5.82

Average 3: *6.02*

6.24, 5.49, 6.49, 5.94, 6.83, 5.65, 5.46, 5.95 ,5.75, 5.21, 7.18, 6.41

Mean: *5.46*


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 18, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.42*
Best Time: 1.55
Worst Time: 3.96
Individual Times:
2.43, (1.55), 1.75, 2.72, 3.40, 2.65, (3.96), 2.09, 2.47, 2.72, 2.05, 1.96
Just awesome.
*
Average 2: 2.74*
Best Time: 1.41
Worst Time: 17.65
Individual Times:
(17.65), 4.11, 1.72, 2.46, 2.59, 5.41, 2.25, 1.88, 1.97, 2.52, (1.41), 2.46
OMG, HOW? With counting 4.11 and 5.41...

*Average 3: 2.98*
Best Time: 2.03
Worst Time: 5.86
Individual Times:
2.56, 2.58, 4.58, 2.58, 3.44, 2.75, 4.19, 2.16, (2.03), (5.86), 2.84, 2.15

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.71*


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 79
Race to sub-6

Average 1: 5.68
5.37 (7.43) 4.53 5.68 5.65 4.37 6.79 5.68 (4.00) 6.09 5.79 6.86
That was fast considering haven't done this for 3 weeks.

Average 2: 6.63
6.70 8.40 5.95 6.67 5.17 6.76 6.03 7.07 7.43 (8.45) (3.79) 6.07
My hands kept slipping 

Average 3: 6.56
5.14 8.04 11.57 4.61 7.23 7.07 5.37 5.12 (3.42) (DNF) 5.10 6.34
Pretty decent... DNF was a messup on the PBL.

Mean of averages: 6.29
Quite close to sub-6...


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 79

Race to sub-6

Average-1: *4.87*

7.38+, 4.62, 3.53, 4.10, 7.32, 5.07, 4.57, 4.09, 4.11, 5.37, 5.52, 3.94

Average-2: *5.07*

8.81, 10.89, 2.40, 3.51, 3.83, 7.31, 5.20, 6.39, 3.75, 3.92, 3.28, 4.68

Average-3: *5.40*

4.35, 4.83, 5.35, 6.38, 3.73, 4.57, 4.53, 6.37, 5.53, 5.80, 7.44, 6.25

Mean: *5.11*

Ok, I give up. My goal will be sub-5 next week.


----------



## Czery (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round 79
*MEAN MEANIE: 6.34

1st average of 12: 7.40
5.33 4.08 14.78 7.61 (29.42) 9.69 9.95 (3.46) 6.11 5.56 4.20 6.68

2nd Average of 12: 5.27
4.17 5.95 (2.65) (6.47) 5.93 6.36 5.29 4.37 5.90 5.86 3.21 5.69

3rd Average of 12: 6.35
5.48 5.92 5.33 6.53 (19.87) 6.58 9.83 5.39 (4.24) 6.01 6.12 6.34


Nice single. Just bad average...


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 79 Mean: 13.10
Set 1: 12.60
Set 2: 12.85
Set 3: 13.85
Mean of 3 sets: 13.10



Spoiler



Set 1
Standard deviation: 2.57
Best Time: 9.20
Worst Time: 17.90

Best average of 12: 12.60
1-12 - 11.60 11.32 (9.20) 16.98 10.61 14.85 (17.90) 13.50 13.63 11.83 11.29 10.40


Set 2
Standard deviation: 5.27
Best Time: 5.37
Worst Time: 28.02

Best average of 12: 12.85
1-12 - 16.02 13.86 (5.37) 13.35 13.79 14.88 11.84 13.02 (28.02) 13.77 7.59 10.40


Set 3
Standard deviation: 3.03
Best Time: 10.29
Worst Time: 22.36
Best average of 12: 13.85
1-12 - 14.34 13.74 16.10 13.43 (22.36) 11.71 11.10 15.13 12.43 16.27 (10.29) 14.27


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 79 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*
NSKuber *2.71*

*Race to Sub-5*
Skullush *5.15*

*Race to Sub-6*
DrKorbin *5.11*
Czery *6.34*

*Race to Sub-15*
DaveyCow *13.10*


----------



## AvidCuber (Mar 25, 2012)

*Round 80 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 31 March 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

*Average 1*


Spoiler



1. F2 R U R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R' U
2. R2 U' F' R' F' R F2 R F' U2 R
3. R2 F R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F'
4. R2 U' R U' F R F U F' R U
5. U F2 U R F' R2 U R F R' F'
6. U' F2 U F U2 F2 R F2 R U F
7. U' F R' F2 R' F2 U' F2 R U R2
8. F U2 F' R' F' R2 F U2 R2 F' U2
9. R U F2 R2 F2 R U F R2 U' F'
10. U2 R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U F' R
11. R' U F U' F' R F' R' F2 U' R
12. U2 R2 U' F' U2 F U' F' U' F2 U'



*Average 2*


Spoiler



1. R U R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U F2
2. F' R U F2 R F' U R F U2 R
3. F2 R F' R2 F U R U' R' F2 R
4. F U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2
5. U2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F U R2
6. R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' F U F'
7. U' R2 U R' F R U2 R2 F2 R' F2
8. R2 F2 U F2 R U' F' R U2 F R'
9. U F' R' F U2 R2 U2 R2 F R U'
10. F2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R U2 F U F'
11. R' U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 U' F R2 U
12. F' R F' U' F2 U2 R' U R U' F2



*Average 3*


Spoiler



1. U R F2 U2 R' U' F U F2 R2 F'
2. U' R' F' U2 R2 U R F R' U2 R'
3. R F2 U2 F2 R U' R' U R U R'
4. F2 U' F2 R' F2 U' F' U R2 U2 R2
5. F' U R' F2 R U' R U' R2 U R2
6. F' R F R2 F U R2 U F' U' R
7. F' R U F' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U'
8. F' U F2 U R F2 U2 R U2 F R
9. U F' R2 F R2 F U2 F U2 F2 R'
10. U F' U2 F' U' R' F2 R' F R F
11. F' U F U2 F2 R' U F U2 R2 U2
12. U R2 U F2 R U2 F2 R F' U F'


----------



## emrecay (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 80 - Race to Sub-5

Average 1: *5.66*

3.17, 4.67, 4.89, 6.11, 6.94, 6.61, 5.63, 6.31, 6.31, 6.28, 3.99, 5.84

Average 2: *5.90*

4.99, 4.68, 4.15, 6.12, 6.94, 6.91, 7.01, 6.09, 4.89, 6.57, 5.39, 6.41

Average 3: *5.46*

5.69, 8.48, 5.24, 6.47, 3.77, 7.07, 5.96, 3.77, 5.74, 4.42, 5.04, 5.21

Mean: *5.67*


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 25, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.64*
Best Time: 1.94
Worst Time: 15.38
Individual Times:
(15.38), 2.08, 3.44, 2.72, 2.94, 2.19, 2.52, 2.09, 3.16, 2.66, (1.94), 2.55

*Average 2: 2.60*
Best Time: 1.59
Worst Time: 4.05
Individual Times:
(4.05), 2.66, 3.08, (1.59), 1.81, 2.94, 2.41, 2.55, 1.91, 2.69, 3.81, 2.18

*Average 3: 3.44*
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 6.86
Individual Times:
2.68, 3.84, 3.11, 5.58, 2.77, (1.80), 3.02, 3.03, 2.09, 2.58, (6.86), 5.66

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.89*


----------



## Skullush (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 80
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.33*

Average of 12: 5.41


Spoiler



1. 3.24 
2. 5.52 
3. 6.81 
4. 6.54 
5. 4.88 
6. (3.06) 
7. 5.22 
8. 5.34 
9. 5.20 
10. (7.34) 
11. 5.91 
12. 5.48


Average of 12: 5.21


Spoiler



1. 5.75 
2. 5.42 
3. 7.21 
4. 3.44 
5. 5.15 
6. 6.46 
7. 5.22 
8. (3.15) 
9. 3.28 
10. (DNF(5.44)) 
11. 4.49 
12. 5.68


Average of 12: 5.37


Spoiler



1. (3.49) 
2. (6.77) 
3. 5.95 
4. 5.45 
5. 5.26 
6. 6.62 
7. 4.75 
8. 4.18 
9. 5.03 
10. 6.17 
11. 4.63 
12. 5.63


----------



## DrKorbin (Mar 25, 2012)

Round 80

Race to sub-5

Average-1: *5.07*
3.02, 3.06, 10.81+, 4.64, 5.15, 4.09, 9.36, 3.38, 7.31, 4.35, 4.83, 4.49

Average-2: *5.18*
6.65, 5.96, 8.57, 2.90, 3.36, 6.42, 5.06, 3.48, 2.94, 6.26, 4.80, 6.83

Average-3: *5.54*
6.48, 10.78+, 4.61, 6.05, 4.84, 5.84, 5.17, 5.18, 4.03, 5.46, 7.50, 4.27

Mean: *5.26*


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 80 Mean of 3 averages: 12.73



Spoiler



Set 1: 13.87
Set 2: 12.29
Set 3: 12.03
Mean of 3 averages: 12.73
Set 1
Standard deviation: 2.61
Best Time: 6.71
Worst Time: 16.80
Best average of 12: 13.87
1-12 - (6.71) 11.81 12.50 12.14 14.22 15.09 15.83 16.44 13.59 (16.80) 12.61 14.47
Set 2:
Standard deviation: 2.84
Best Time: 7.19
Worst Time: 16.81
Best average of 12: 12.29
1-12 - 12.08 7.54 11.43 (7.19) 15.77 11.24 12.82 11.16 12.32 (16.81) 15.71 12.84
Set 3
Standard deviation: 2.40
Best Time: 7.59
Worst Time: 15.04
Best average of 12: 12.03
1-12 - 14.10 10.98 (7.59) 14.06 (15.04) 12.63 9.14 8.74 14.02 12.19 14.10 10.30


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 80
Race to sub-5

*Mean: 5.72*



Spoiler: Times



Average 1: 5.85
3.90, 6.87, 5.75, 4.76, 6.44, 5.57, 5.88, (7.51), 5.81, 6.74, (3.22), 6.79,
bad...

Average 2: 5.67
5.03, 6.04, 5.14, (3.05), 6.04, 6.73, (6.95), 5.75, 5.02, 5.95, 6.32, 4.67

Average 3: 5.63
6.89, 5.81, (2.44), 5.28, 5.40, 5.67, 6.42, 4.40, 6.46, (DNF), 5.57, 4.36


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 80 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.89*

*Race to Sub-5*
DrKorbin *5.26*
Skullush *5.33*
emrecay *5.67*
BlueDevil *5.72*

*Race to Sub-15*
DaveyCow *12.73*


Congratulations to DaveyCow, who graduated from the Race to Sub-15 this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 81 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 07 April 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

*Average 1*


Spoiler



1. R2 F2 U F' U2 F' U R F2 U' R
2. F' R' F' R2 F' R' U F U' R F'
3. F2 U2 R' U2 R2 F U2 R F2 R' F2
4. F2 R2 F2 U F U' R' F2 R2 U2 R
5. U' R2 F R2 F' U F2 U2 R F U'
6. R U' R F' R F' R U2 F U' F'
7. U2 R' U2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 R' F'
8. R F U R2 F2 U' R U2 F' R2 F2
9. F2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U' R' U2 F2 R'
10. R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 F' R
11. F2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' U2 R' U
12. R2 F R F2 U2 R U' F' U' F U2



*Average 2*


Spoiler



1. F' U2 F U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R' F
2. F' U2 F' U' F U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2
3. R2 F' U2 R F' R U2 F2 U F2 U2
4. R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2
5. R' F U' R' F R2 U2 F' R U2 R2
6. R' F2 R U R2 U R' F2 R2 U' F
7. R' U F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' U'
8. R2 F' U R2 U F2 R2 F' U2 R U2
9. U R F R' F2 U F' U2 R U' R'
10. F' U2 R' F' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R F
11. R F2 R' U F2 U F R2 U' R2 F
12. R2 U F U R F R F2 U2 F2 U'



*Average 3*


Spoiler



1. U2 F U F2 U2 R F' U' F2 R F'
2. U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R' U' F R2 U
3. F' R2 F U F' U2 R' U2 F' U2 F2
4. U' R' U F2 U' R' U' F2 U2 R' F
5. F R' U' F2 R' F' U' F' R U F
6. U2 R U' R F' R' F U' F2 R U
7. F R2 U2 F2 R F2 U F2 R' U' R2
8. U' R U' F U R2 F' R2 F2 U R'
9. F R' U2 F2 U2 F R F2 U F R2
10. U R' F' U2 F2 R' F R2 U F2 U
11. U' R2 F R U' F2 R U' R F2 U2
12. F' R2 U' R2 F' U F U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 1, 2012)

AvidCuber said:


> *Race to Sub-2.5*
> NSKuber *2.89*


This will be really hard 

*Average 1: 2.84*
Best Time: 1.84
Worst Time: 4.53
Individual Times:
(4.53), 2.40, 2.68, 2.63, 3.34, 2.56, 2.81, 2.84, (1.84), 3.90, 2.11, 3.15

*Average 2: 2.71*
Best Time: 2.09
Worst Time: 4.90
Individual Times:
2.41, 2.38, (2.09), 2.58, 2.75, 3.71, (4.90), 2.56, 2.28, 2.28, 3.83, 2.28

*Average 3: 2.64*
Best Time: 0.69
Worst Time: 4.88
Individual Times:
1.77, 2.16, 2.47, 1.90, (0.69), 2.22, (4.88), 2.46, 2.75, 2.27, 4.21, 4.22
Last two attempts CRASHED, RUINED GODLY average ((

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.73*


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 1, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> This will be really hard


 Yes, well, you've been sub-3 for forever, so I figured it was time to bump you up.


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.53*
3.63, 5.14, 2.54, 3.86, 3.26, 2.90, 2.94, 3.95, DNF(3.15), 4.04, 3.08, 2.18
Cube exploded on the DNF. 

*Average 2: 3.05*
3.61, 2.78, 2.55, 4.53, 1.90, 2.74, 1.58, 2.90, 3.58, 3.39, 4.00, 3.00
Good for the fact that I hardly practice this event.

*Average 3: 2.93*
3.20, 3.19, 2.87, 2.35, 0.67, 3.06, 2.62, 3.73, 3.12, 2.82, 2.29, 4.70
Sweet! Broke my PB single!

*Mean of 3 averages: 3.17*

All done using Ortega. NSKuber do you use full EG?


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 81

Race to sub-5

Average-1: *4.87*
5.81, 5.68, 3.35, 6.49, 4.42, 5.86, 4.80, 4.73, 2.56, 4.50, 4.38, 5.12

Average-2: *5.11*
6.12, 3.72, 4.80, 5.01, 7.94, 4.39, 5.65, 5.61, 2.98, 3.29, 6.19, 6.35

Average-3: *4.58*
3.61, 4.62, 2.73, 4.21, 0.95, 5.59, 6.52, 4.94, 4.45, 4.66, 6.37, 4.64

Mean: *4.85*

Wow, I did it! But I won't change my goal yet - I need more stability.



> 5. F R' U' F2 R' F' U' F' R U F


ZOMG!


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 81 - Race to Sub-5

*Mean: 5.72*

Average 1: 5.80
5.27, 6.30, 6.35, 5.15, 6.54, 5.56, (7.78), 5.78, (1.95), 4.43, 5.74, 6.92

Average 2: 5.67
6.31, (4.22), 5.57, 4.73, 5.53, (7.29), 5.83, 5.66, 5.36, 5.26, 7.10, 5.37

Average 3: 5.72
5.43, 5.08, 5.99, (6.64), (0.89), 6.51, 5.65, 5.69, 5.71, 5.86, 5.05, 6.27

The exact same mean as 2 days ago. No improvement... At least it looks like I should be able to get sub-6 at Harvard!


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, less than 1 day left, post your results everyone


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 81
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.59*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.62
1. 5.49 
2. 4.70 
3. 5.84 
4. 6.29 
5. 4.54 
6. (3.88) 
7. 5.46 
8. 6.38 
9. (8.14) 
10. 6.03 
11. 4.45 
12. 7.05+ 

Average of 12: 5.24
1. (5.95) 
2. 5.67 
3. 4.14 
4. (3.23) 
5. 5.23 
6. 5.78 
7. 5.14 
8. 5.64 
9. 4.24 
10. 5.53 
11. 5.23 
12. 5.78 

Average of 12: 5.92
1. 5.14 
2. (15.14) 
3. 6.13 
4. 5.38 
5. (1.27) Wtf was that.
6. 5.95 
7. 7.52 
8. 5.40 
9. 4.66 
10. 6.25 
11. 4.64 
12. 8.16


I need to practice 2x2... This race is honestly the only practice I get.


----------



## emolover (Apr 7, 2012)

I feel old in this thread. I participated in round 1 over a year ago.



Skullush said:


> This race is honestly the only practice I get.


 
Same.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 81 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.73*

*Race to sub-3*
emolover *3.17*

*Race to Sub-5*
DrKorbin *4.85*
Skullush *5.59*
BlueDevil *5.72*


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 82 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 14 April 2012, 7 pm MST

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F U' F U2 R F U' R F2 U' R2 U
2. U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U' F R2 F2 U' F2
3. U' R' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F U2
4. R2 F2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U'
5. F' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' F' U
6. F2 R2 F2 R2 F' U R F2 R U F R
7. U F2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U2 R U2
8. F R U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 U F' R2 U
9. U R2 F2 U' F' U' F R' U2 F R' F2
10. U2 F R2 U2 R F2 R' F U2 R2 U F2
11. R2 U' F' U R F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F'
12. F' U2 R2 U2 R F' R' U2 F2 U' R' U



Average 2


Spoiler



1. U' F2 U F' U R2 U R F' U F R2
2. U F' U2 F U2 R2 F' U R' U' R U'
3. U' F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 U2 F2 U'
4. U2 R2 U' F' U F2 R' F' R F U' R
5. U' R' U2 R U' R F2 U R' F' U' F'
6. F U2 F U' F' R2 F' U2 F R' U' R'
7. F' R F2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R F2 U2 R
8. U' R' F2 R2 F' U F R U' F R U'
9. U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2 R U2 F' R U2 F'
10. F U R F' U2 F' U' F2 R' F U' R
11. R F' R' F R' U F2 U' R2 F2 U F2
12. F' R2 U F R' F U R2 F' R' U' R'



Average 3


Spoiler



1. F U R F U' R F R2 U F2 R' F
2. F' U' F R U2 F R U' R2 U' F2 U
3. F' R2 U' R' F' R2 F2 R U' F R2 F'
4. U R U2 R F R' U F R F2 U2 R'
5. F2 R U2 F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U' R2 U'
6. F' U2 F2 U R2 F R U R U' F' U'
7. R U2 F U R2 F R U F U' F R
8. R U2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R2 U2
9. R F2 R F2 U' R F2 R U' R2 U2 F
10. U' F R' F' U' R' F' R U' R2 U2 F
11. F' R' U2 R' U' F2 R' U R' F' R U
12. R' U' R U F' U2 R' U R' F' R2 F'


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 8, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.58*
Best Time: 1.03
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
(DNF), 2.78, 2.90, (1.03), 2.13, 2.83, 2.69, 2.31, 1.97, 2.52, 3.30, 2.41

*Average 2: 2.93*
Best Time: 1.86
Worst Time: 5.15
Individual Times:
(1.86), 3.91, 3.36, 2.44, 2.94, 3.02, 2.72, 3.03, 2.43, 2.56, 2.88, (5.15)

*Average 3: 2.73*
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
(DNF), 1.93, 2.40, 2.36, 3.03, 2.86, (1.80), 2.96, 1.96, 4.56, 3.03, 2.22

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.75*


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 82

Race to sub-5

Average-1: *4.37*
4.42, 6.73, 3.59, 1.21, 4.74, 6.92, 4.11, 6.23, 1.89, 2.78, 3.70, 5.51

Average-2: *4.99*
2.94, 5.97, 4.37, 4.88, 4.69, 2.09, 7.10, 5.72, 16.39, 4.08, 4.35, 5.78

Average-3: *4.34*
5.96, 2.78, 4.55, 3.27, 4.19, 4.66, 4.88, 3.77, 3.58, 5.40, 4.23, 4.87

Mean: *4.57*


----------



## Skullush (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 82
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.62*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.82
1. 6.46 
2. 6.01 
3. 4.57 
4. (1.33) 
5. 7.08 
6. 5.73 
7. 5.53 
8. (8.40) 
9. 4.14 
10. 4.88 
11. 7.67 
12. 6.15 

Average of 12: 5.26
1. (2.84) 
2. 6.50 
3. 4.78 
4. 3.28 
5. 4.93 
6. 5.03 
7. 5.55 
8. (7.54) 
9. 5.52 
10. 4.18 
11. 5.63 
12. 7.18 

Average of 12: 5.79
1. 5.21 
2. 4.74 
3. 4.58 
4. (11.77) 
5. 5.97 
6. 6.18 
7. 5.87 
8. 5.08 
9. (3.10) 
10. 5.71 
11. 8.37 
12. 6.15


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Race to Sub 6 - Round 82*

*Mean of averages: 6.68*

Average 1 - 6.91
6.24 7.90 7.61 (2.48) 8.69 5.39 6.15 (10.93) 7.16 5.48 5.55 8.88

Average 2 - 5.74
4.03 5.91 6.86 4.65 5.79 (3.65) 5.52 (11.79) 5.92 4.83 6.85 7.06

Average 3 - 7.40
6.94 5.98 6.65 6.77 6.56 6.42 6.33 (16.58) 7.00 14.11 (4.47) 7.21

Had a couple of months break away from the forums, ready to start posting again now I'm a little closer to 6 seconds  Loved the second set of scrambles, so many easy solves! 
Still using Ortega, learnt about a quarter of CLL so far.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 10, 2012)

1. 5.41 
2. 5.60 
3. 4.20 
4. 2.23 
5. 4.48 
6. 3.91 
7. 3.90 
8. 9.85 
9. 5.45 
10. 5.18 
11. 6.13 
12. 3.91
=*4.82*
1. 3.19 
2. 7.00 
3. 5.08 
4. 6.64 
5. 5.83 
6. 2.99 
7. 7.44 
8. 6.66 
9. 6.19 
10. 4.34 
11. 5.82 
12. 6.23 
=*5.70*
1. 6.19 
2. 6.10 
3. 4.33 
4. 7.01 
5. 4.23 
6. 4.94 
7. 9.73 
8. 4.65 
9. 4.24 
10. 5.91 
11. 4.53 
12. 4.81
=*5.27*
*Mean of 3= 5.26*


----------



## emolover (Apr 14, 2012)

Race to sub 3

*Average 1: 2.98*
Best time: 1.14
Worst time: 5.20
1.79, 5.20, 2.79, 1.14, 2.52, 3.41, 2.72, 3.90, 2.21, 4.50, 2.82, 3.11
Yeah sub 3!

*Average 2: 3.33*
Best time: 1.68
Worst time: 4.98
3.53, 3.42, 2.57, 2.95, 3.98, 1.68, 2.78, 4.98, 3.50, 2.33, 3.98, 4.27+

*Average 3: 3.40*
Best time: 1.78
Worst time: 5.52
5.52, 4.05, 2.76, 1.78, 3.95, 2.58, 3.47, 4.13, 3.69, 3.15, 3.53, 2.66
Gay.

*Average of averages: 3.23*


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 82 Race to sub15 Mean of 3 sets: 12.24



Spoiler



Set 1: 12.02
Set 2: 11.70
Set 3: 13.00
Mean of 3 sets: 12.24

Set 1
2x2x2 cube
Apr 13, 2012 7:08:35 PM - 7:17:05 PM

Mean: 12.27
Standard deviation: 1.95
Best Time: 9.79
Worst Time: 17.20

Best average of 5: 11.40
1-5 - 12.08 (12.68) (9.79) 10.07 12.04

Best average of 12: 12.02
1-12 - 12.08 12.68 (9.79) 10.07 12.04 13.07 (17.20) 11.95 10.75 12.41 10.72 14.46
Set 2
2x2x2 cube
Apr 13, 2012 7:18:09 PM - 7:25:28 PM

Mean: 11.64
Standard deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 7.64
Worst Time: 15.05

Best average of 5: 10.06
2-6 - (7.64) (15.05) 9.37 9.72 11.10

Best average of 12: 11.70
1-12 - 13.56 (7.64) (15.05) 9.37 9.72 11.10 11.24 11.48 13.20 9.42 14.62 13.29

Set 3
2x2x2 cube
Apr 13, 2012 7:27:06 PM - 7:35:33 PM

Mean: 13.65
Standard deviation: 4.21
Best Time: 8.67
Worst Time: 25.13

Best average of 5: 12.07
4-8 - 8.72 12.33 (15.76) 15.16 (8.67)

Best average of 12: 13.00
1-12 - 13.29 14.43 12.19 8.72 12.33 15.76 15.16 (8.67) 11.82 (25.13) 10.27 16.03


----------



## balloon6610 (Apr 14, 2012)

My first 2x2 ever  
Average 1 : 8.33
Best time : 4.29
Worst time : 14.92
10.90, 8.62, 5.88, 5.38, 11.08, (14.92), (4.29), 9.27, 7.34, 6.62, 9.22, 9.03
Yay my first sub 9 average 
Method Use : LBL (Ortega in some scramble)
Average 2 7.92 (Another sub 9 !)
Best time: 3.35
Worst time : 13.39
6.37, 6.34, 7.05, 8.90, 5.66 (LOL), (3.35), 8.36, 8.84, 7.57, (13.39), 9.06, 11.04 
Method Use : Ortega (use LBL on 3.35 and 5.66)
Average 3 : 7.87
Best time : 5.00
Worst time : DNF
DNF(My arm's accidentally press a time damn it ), 5.11, 7.15, 8.34, 8.01, 7.49, 8.09, 7.78, (5.00), 11.62, 7.11, 7.97
Method Use : Ortega + LBL

Mean : 8.04
This is pretty decent average for me


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 14, 2012)

racing to sub 5
1.
5.63


Spoiler



4.30, 5.51, 6.00, 3.72, 6.30, 5.81, 5.30, 8.67, 6.54, 4.86, 6.71, 4.94



2.
6.18


Spoiler



12.58, 4.79, 8.63, 4.19, 8.46, 5.14, 4.80, 5.33, 7.67, 4.10, 6.20, 6.62


3.
5.98


Spoiler



10.78, 3.84, 5.13, 6.24, 7.55, 5.70, 7.28, 5.19, 5.92, 6.22, 5.38, 5.22



mean 5.93


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Round 82 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.75*

*Race to Sub-3*
emolover *3.23*

*Race to Sub-5*
DrKorbin *4.57*
Thunderbolt *5.26*
Skullush *5.62*
cubecraze1 *5.93*

*Race to Sub-6*
ryanj92 *6.68*
balloon6610 *8.04*

*Race to sub-15*
DaveyCow *12.24*

Congratulations to DaveyCow, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Round 83 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 21 April 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. R' U2 F R U R2 U' F2 R F' R2 U2
2. F2 U' F U' F' U' R' F U R2 F2 R'
3. R2 F R U F R2 U' R' F' U' F' U'
4. F2 U F' R' U' R U' F' U R2 U' R'
5. R' F2 R F2 R U' F U F U' R2 F2
6. R' F2 R' F R F U F2 R2 U F2 U'
7. F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F U R2 U2 R'
8. R F' U' R F' R U2 R' F2 R' F U2
9. R2 U R' U2 R' U R F R2 F' U2 R'
10. U R2 F' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 F' R2 U
11. R2 F' R F R F U' F U' F' U R'
12. F2 U' F U R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R U



Average 2


Spoiler



1. R U R' F2 R U F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R
2. R U F' R' F2 U R' F U R' U R'
3. F2 U2 R U' F' U R' U' R' U R' U'
4. U R2 F2 R' F R2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U'
5. R2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F U F R2
6. R2 U2 R U R2 F' R2 U R' U' R2 F'
7. R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 U F U2 F2 U2 F'
8. R' F' R U2 R F R2 F' U R2 F' U
9. R2 F' R2 U2 R F U R' F U2 F U2
10. R2 U' F2 U F' R U R' U F R U
11. R F' R2 U' F' U' R' U F2 U R2 U2
12. F U R' F R2 F R2 F' R F' U' F'



Average 3


Spoiler



1. U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R'
2. U R' F2 U' F R F R' F2 U F2 R
3. F U F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F R U'
4. R' U R' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F2
5. R' F2 U F U F' R' F U' F' R2 U2
6. F U' R F U2 F2 R F2 U R' F2 U
7. F2 U F' U R' U F' R' F' U' F R'
8. U2 R2 U2 F U' F U' R2 U2 F U2 R
9. R F U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R2
10. F U R2 U' R U R' F2 R F2 U2 F2
11. F2 U F U2 F' U' R2 U2 R F U F'
12. F2 U F' R2 F' R U F2 R F' U' R2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2012)

round 83, racing to sub 3

average 1, 2.62, 3.28, 5.75, 4.70, 2.94, 2.45, 4.54, 2.84, 2.62, 2.57, 2.92, 5.01 = 3.40 (holy ****balls lots of sub 3)
average 2, 3.58, 3.40, 3.60, 3.50, 4.42, 2.99, 3.45, 4.98, 4.24, 6.03, 3.43, 3.46 = 3.81 (not bad, aside from a few bad fails)
average 3, 3.21, 2.65, 5.34, 2.92, 2.36, 3.72, 3.64, 4.49, 3.69, 3.42, 3.49, 3.97 = 3.52 (pretty nice average)

average of averages = 3.57


----------



## emolover (Apr 15, 2012)

@ottozing I think you should be in the race I'm in.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2012)

emolover said:


> @ottozing I think you should be in the race I'm in.


 
acctualy i meant to put sub 3 instead of sub 4  ill fix it now


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 15, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.52*
Best Time: 1.83
Worst Time: 7.11
Individual Times:
(1.83), 2.80, 2.61, 2.13, 4.33, 2.38, 2.19, 2.80, 2.15, 1.91, 1.93, (7.11)
Last solve :fp

*Average 2: 2.75*
Best Time: 1.88
Worst Time: 5.13
Individual Times:
2.52, 3.11, 4.05, 2.58, 2.55, 2.86, 2.40, 2.44, (5.13), 2.84, (1.88), 2.16

*Average 3: 2.69*
Best Time: 1.77
Worst Time: 3.65
Individual Times:
1.96, 2.46, 2.52, 2.86, 1.91, (1.77), 3.41, 3.21, 2.47, (3.65), 2.71, 3.38

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.65*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 15, 2012)

1. 3.64 
2. 5.18 
3. 5.78 
4. 5.08 
5. 7.14 
6. 3.99 
7. 7.62 
8. 3.34 
9. 3.52 
10. 3.08 
11. 3.22 
12. 3.78 
=*4.47*

1. 5.27 
2. 5.60 
3. 4.22 
4. 6.63 
5. 5.12 
6. 4.29 
7. 6.00 
8. 4.68 
9. 6.24 
10. 4.50 
11. 4.25 
12. 3.74 
=*5.02*

1. 5.10 
2. 4.44 
3. 6.66 
4. 5.08 
5. 3.54 
6. 3.37 
7. 4.34 
8. 5.19 
9. 5.39 
10. 6.41 
11. 5.15 
12. 4.17 
=*4.88 *
*mean of 3=4.79*


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 83

Race to sub-5

Average-1: *4.22*
1.81, 4.30, 6.02, 5.40, 3.75, 3.74, 5.47, 3.60, 3.72, 2.99, 4.24, 5.01

Average-2: *4.10*
2.89, 3.89, 3.33, 4.80, 4.53, 3.67, 5.51, 3.68, 4.30, 11.40, 4.42, 2.48

Average-3: *4.13*
3.92, 3.06, 3.98, 4.50, 2.58, 5.40, 3.62, 4.47, 3.79, 5.22, 4.02, 4.69

Mean: *4.15*

Ok, my goal will be sub-4 next week.


----------



## cubersmith (Apr 16, 2012)

*Round 83*

Race to sub 5

Average 1: *6.78*
5.57, 7.65, 9.90, 7.16, 6.16, 6.36, 6.00, 6.23, 8.29, 7.07, 3.12, 7.30

Average 2: *6.33*
2.69, 7.45, 7.29, 5.39, 6.12, 6.54, 6.26, 6.30, 7.14, 7.41, 5.50, 5.36

Average 3: *5.53*
4.85, 5.39, 8.63, 4.88, 4.17, 5.08, 6.40, 6.40, 5.37, 6.34, 4.83, 5.72

3rd average wasn't bad, but other than that I failed.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 83
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.38*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.54
1. 6.86 
2. 3.59 
3. (12.65) 
4. 4.77 
5. 4.90 
6. 5.78 
7. 4.75 
8. (1.53) 
9. 5.20 
10. 4.82 
11. 9.46 
12. 5.23 

Average of 12: 5.24
1. (2.83) 
2. 4.81 
3. (9.41) 
4. 4.63 
5. 5.43 
6. 4.48 
7. 6.08 
8. 6.01 
9. 5.14 
10. 6.79 
11. 4.84 
12. 4.18 

Average of 12: 5.35
1. 5.41 
2. 4.18 
3. 5.42 
4. 6.24 
5. 4.30 
6. 4.54 
7. (3.82) 
8. 5.44 
9. 6.75 
10. (7.88+) 
11. 4.91 
12. 6.33


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 19, 2012)

AvidCuber said:


> *Round 82 Results...
> 
> Congratulations to DaveyCow, who graduated this round!*


*

yay me! sub10 here I come!!! 

**********************************

Round 83 Race to sub-10

Mean of 3 sets: 11.17 PB! 



Spoiler



Set 1: 10.84
Set 2: 11.31
Set 3: 11.36
Mean of 3 sets: 11.17

Set 1
Standard deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 6.16
Worst Time: 13.71
Best average of 5: 9.91
1-5 - (6.16) 9.55 (11.46) 9.56 10.63
Best average of 12: 10.84
1-12 - (6.16) 9.55 11.46 9.56 10.63 10.50 10.34 10.42 11.79 (13.71) 11.91 12.19


Set 2
Standard deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 8.40
Worst Time: 14.44
Best average of 5: 10.24
5-9 - 10.69 (8.40) 11.41 (14.04) 8.61
Best average of 12: 11.31
1-12 - 8.97 14.34 13.19 9.52 10.69 (8.40) 11.41 14.04 8.61 (14.44) 10.36 11.93

Set 3
2x2x2 cube
Apr 18, 2012 10:04:40 PM - 10:14:13 PM

Mean: 11.36
Standard deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 8.08
Worst Time: 14.60

Best average of 5: 10.04
4-8 - (8.08) (11.49) 10.07 10.44 9.62

Best average of 12: 11.36
1-12 - (14.60) 12.43 10.29 (8.08) 11.49 10.07 10.44 9.62 13.05 12.34 11.09 12.79


*


----------



## emolover (Apr 22, 2012)

2.93

1.56, 2.14, 9.40, 1.99, 2.34, 4.59, 2.82, 2.26, 4.27, 2.75, 3.14, 2.98


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 23, 2012)

*Round 83 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.65*

*Race to Sub-3*
ottozing *3.57*

*Race to Sub-5*
DrKorbin *4.15*
Thunderbolt *4.79*
Skullush *5.38*
cubersmith *6.21*

Congratulations to DrKorbin, who graduated this round!


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 23, 2012)

*Round 84 Scrambles*
28 April 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

*Average 1*


Spoiler



1. R U2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R' F2 U' F
2. R' F' R U' F R U R' U2 R' F U
3. U' F2 R2 U R' U' F2 R F' U' F U2
4. R' U' R2 F' R' U R U2 F' U2 F2 U2
5. F U2 F' U R F2 R U2 F' R2 F R2
6. F' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 F2 U
7. F2 U' F R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F R
8. F2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F R U' R2 F
9. R' U2 F R2 U2 R F R' F' R2 U F'
10. R2 U2 F U' F2 R' F U' F' R2 F R2
11. U' R F2 U2 R U R2 U F' R' F U2
12. U' R' U F U2 F' R2 F' R' U2 R2 F



*Average 2*


Spoiler



1. F2 R U' R F U' R2 U R' U F R'
2. R2 F' U' F2 R2 F2 R U R' U2 R' U
3. U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' U R' U' R' F2
4. R2 F2 R2 F R' F U' R' F2 R U' F
5. F' R' F2 U' R F' U' F U2 R2 U R
6. R' F U' F2 U' R' U F R2 U2 R U2
7. F R' F' R U F R F' U F2 R F
8. R' U2 R F R' F2 U' R' U' F' R2 U
9. R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R' F R2 F' R' U2
10. F2 U F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F
11. U2 R U' F2 R F R' U2 F' R F' U
12. U R2 U F R' U' R' F R2 U F R'



*Average 3*


Spoiler



1. U2 F2 U2 R' U R' F U' F R' U F'
2. U' F U2 R2 F2 R' U' F' R' F2 R2 U2
3. F2 R2 F U2 F' U' F2 R F' U' F' R
4. F2 U2 R' F R F' U F' R' U F2 U2
5. R' F' R F U' R F2 U2 R F' R' U'
6. R2 F U' R' U R2 U' R U F R' U2
7. R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 R' U R U'
8. F' R U R2 F2 R' F' R2 F' R F2 R'
9. U' F U F2 R' U2 F' R' U R' F' R'
10. F' U F R F R F2 R2 F2 U2 F R'
11. R U2 R U R' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2
12. U' F2 R F' U R2 U' F' R' U' R2 F2



Sorry for starting this round a bit late. It'll still end Saturday night, unless no one competes...

Also, please remember to calculate the mean of your three averages of 12.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 84
Goal: Sub-5
Mean: 6.51
Average 1: 6.31
10.00, 8.82, 6.84, (0.34), 3.52, (10.49), 6.01, 8.10, 4.04, 6.10, 5.45, 4.19

Average 2: 6.15
(9.05), (2.85), 7.96, 6.25, 3.49, 6.60, 6.79, 7.20, 7.62, 4.87, 6.91, 3.76

Average 3: 7.07
8.12, 6.10, 8.05, 8.15, 6.06, 6.46, 7.71, 5.94, (8.49), (5.74), 6.28, 7.87

I really have to learn CLL.


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 23, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.69*
Best Time: 0.47
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
4.25, (DNF), 2.06, (0.47), 2.19, 2.53, 2.06, 3.80, 1.83, 2.22, 2.78, 3.16
*
Average 2: 2.52*
Best Time: 1.44
Worst Time: 4.09
Individual Times:
2.56, 1.88, (1.44), 2.50, 2.66, 2.33, (4.09), 3.30, 2.93, 2.71, 2.03, 2.28

*Average 3: 2.53*
Best Time: 1.80
Worst Time: 3.59
Individual Times:
2.50, 2.38, 2.06, 2.69, 2.86, 2.11, 3.19, (1.80), 2.19, (3.59), 2.78, 2.50

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.58*


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 23, 2012)

Iggy said:


> I really have to learn CLL.


 
What method do you use now?


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 84
Avg 1 = 21.05
34.21, 25.05, 20.10, (3.65), 24.40, 22.13, 18.55, 23.14, 13.25, (DNF), 11.74, 17.96
Avg 2 = 20.85
(DNF), (14.65), 25.04, 49.33, 15.83, 14.86, 17.17, 16.94, 18.92, 17.04, 14.74, 18.66
Avg 3 = 22.09
21.04, 19.66, 37.46, (16.55), 18.44, 21.28, 17.00, 18.44, 17.25, (DNF), 21.20, 29.12

Mean = 21.33

My first attempt. Still looking for my first sub-20 ao12. I know Ortega, but I am not good at recognizing my cases.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 23, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> What method do you use now?


 
Ortega. I'm not so good at it though.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 24, 2012)

12.91, 9.15, 12.53, (0.36), 9.49,11.70, 9.67, (14.57), 6.83, 8.92,7.38, 12.85 = 10.14

9.31, 7.47, 8.35,(17.33), 10.12, 5.88, 11.05, 10.02,7.19, 9.51, 13.42, (3.64) = 9.23

8.79, 8.33,11.96, (5.14), 9.33, 7.87, 9.31, 9.57,DNF(6.88), 20.35, 8.66, 9.68 = 10.39

Average of 3 = 9.92


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 24, 2012)

Iggy said:


> Ortega. I'm not so good at it though.



People have got sub-6 averages with Ortega; I think some have even got sub-5. If you're not colour neutural, then I recommend switching to colour neutrality. It's much easier switching to colour neutrality with Ortega than with other methods (like CLL).


----------



## DrKorbin (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 84

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.35*
6.17, 4.56, 4.32, 0.49, 2.92, 6.88, 4.16, 5.03, 2.48, 4.48, 3.46, 5.87

Average-2: *4.17*
3.54, 2.00, 2.54, 5.78, 3.42, 3.28, 6.00, 6.32, 2.67, 3.92, 6.43+, 4.18

Average-3: *4.70*
4.21, 4.90, 5.64, 3.74, 5.93, 4.00, 4.26, 3.94, 6.35, 5.35, 4.36, 4.38

Mean: *4.41*


----------



## emolover (Apr 25, 2012)

Average 1: 3.34
5.11, 3.64, 3.65, 0.40, 1.98, 3.09, 3.24, 5.54, 2.50, 3.22, 4.17, 2.79



ThomasJE said:


> People have got sub-6 averages with Ortega; I think some have even got sub-5.


 
I have had sub 3 averages with it.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 84
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 4.88*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.97
1. 5.08 
2. 4.82 
3. 4.20 
4. (0.40[WTF WAS THAT HAHAHA]) 
5. 5.54 
6. 4.19 
7. 5.27 
8. (5.99) 
9. 5.36 
10. 4.92 
11. 4.85 

Average of 12: 4.62
1. 4.70 
2. (2.96) 
3. 4.81 
4. 4.49 
5. 5.45 
6. 4.68 
7. 3.90 
8. 5.09 
9. 4.70 
10. 4.60 
11. (6.99) 
12. 3.73 

Average of 12: 5.05
1. 4.58 
2. 4.74 
3. 5.69 
4. 4.36 
5. 4.75 
6. 5.90 
7. 5.17 
8. 5.40 
9. (6.26) 
10. (3.80) 
11. 4.66


----------



## ottozing (Apr 27, 2012)

havent practiced in a week 

racing to sub 3

6.47 2.52 3.25 3.02 4.10 4.17 12.10 3.66 0.47 5.56 4.90 4.57 = 4.22 (lamesauce)

4.40 4.22 2.25 2.36 3.10 3.50 3.17 3.32 3.99 4.47 1.57 3.69 = 3.40 (my mojo has returned)

4.49 4.83 4.97 3.42 4.30 3.86 3.57 3.84 4.06 3.343.37 7.47 = 4.07 (-__________________________________________________________________________-)

average of averages = 3.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been working fairly hard at 2x2x2 lately, so I guess I'll give this a try. I'm so slow and easily confused with my fingers, I think I'm really going to have trouble making fast progress, so to give myself a fighting chance, I guess I'll go for:

*Racing to sub-6*

7.73, 7.52, 5.89, (1.51), 6.04, 6.17, 5.21, (8.64), 7.76, 4.27, 6.77, 6.88 = 6.42
7.90, (3.06), 7.11, 6.84, 6.68, 9.07, 6.03, 6.52, (17.26), 7.33, 7.93, 6.39 = 7.18
6.69, 8.03, 6.63, (8.12), 7.87, 7.59, 6.09, 6.57, 6.41, 6.40, (5.39), 6.41 = 6.87

Mean: *6.82*

That first average may be my best average 10/12 ever. As you can see by my fourth solve, I'm really pathetically slow. I did see the entire solve perfectly during inspection, yet it took me 1.51 seconds to solve it. Sad.

Considering my best average ever in competition is 6.68, and that was extremely lucky, I'm really pretty happy with this overall average! I must be improving.

By the way, I use mostly Guimond, relying on Ortega when I don't see any good Guimond options. I'd say I go Ortega less than one out of every five solves. I know almost no CLL.


----------



## emolover (Apr 27, 2012)

@ Mike

Do you have any video's of you doing 2x2? How far do you look ahead? 

When I do an Ortega solve I look ahead so I know what OLL I will be getting. Usually I am done with the first side and OLL in .75-1.5 depending on how long the solution is. You might want to try training your PBL to be sub 1.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> Do you have any video's of you doing 2x2?


I was thinking I should probably make a video; I was also thinking how embarrassing it will look seeing how much I fumble with it - it's often not pretty.



emolover said:


> How far do you look ahead?


If I can skip step 0 of Guimond, I almost always solve 2-look, but it has to be a pretty easy case for me to be able to solve one-look (which is why I still never try to do 2x2x2 BLD that way). If I decide to resort to Ortega, I usually do so in the last 5 seconds or so of inspection, so I often don't know what OLL I'm going to get. (If I went with Ortega from the start, I'd probably know the OLL over half the time, but usually when I switch to Ortega I'm already pretty rushed on inspection.)

My PBLs are atrocious. I used T perms until recently for that case, but now I'm trying to switch back to A perms. I think David Woner swears by J perms, but I'm terrible at them. For upper layer diagonal, I'm probably close to 4 seconds - it's a disaster whenever I get one.  As I was typing this, I just decided to go learn a better PBL for that; I think I'll probably cut that case in half now.  In general, PBLs are probably where I need the most work.

Edit: I just tried PBL averages 10/12 for all 5 PBLs (I don't know bars in back at all - I always rotate to front), and I got: 2.55, 2.86 (the new one I just now learned), 2.70, 1.12, 1.77. Yes, it takes me 1.12 seconds on average to do the 3-move PBL.


----------



## emolover (Apr 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: I just tried PBL averages 10/12 for all 5 PBLs (I don't know bars in back at all - I always rotate to front), and I got: 2.55, 2.86 (the new one I just now learned), 2.70, 1.12, 1.77. Yes, it takes me 1.12 seconds on average to do the 3-move PBL.


 
I use these PBL's if you want to know.

() Represents moves executed at the same time.
[] A rapid series of moves.

BackFace: [R2 U' R2' (U' y)] [U' R2 U' R2'] Average: .8-.95
Bar on Top(Facing towards you): [R U' R] F2 [R' U R'] Average: .7-.9
Bar on Bottom(Left side): [R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2 U' R2'] Average: .9 *Note**All Us and U's are done with my left index*
Double Diagonals: [R2' F2 R2] Average: >.4
Adjacent Top Corners: [R U2 R' U' R U2 L'] [U R' U' L] Average: .65-.75
Adjacent Bottom Corners: None, I make sure this doesn't happen by taking notice of my bottom side and do an OLL the produces a different permutation.
Diagonal Top Corners: [R U' R' U'] F2 [U' R U R' D R2] Average: 1-1.2
Diagonal Bottom Corners: Same as Adjacent Bottom Corners. When I use to not do this I would just add a F2 R2 at the end.

My favorite are BackFace and J because I love wristing my algorithms. 

I hope this helps you Mike to get at least a little bit faster. If you would like me to make a video of me doing the alg's I wouldn't mind.


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

*Round 84 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.58*

*Race to Sub-3*
ottozing *3.90*

*Race to Sub-4*
DrKorbin *4.41*

*Race to Sub-5*
Skullush *4.88*
Iggy *6.51*

*Race to Sub-6*
Mike Hughey *6.82*

*Race to Sub-20*
Reprobate *21.33*


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 29, 2012)

*Round 85 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 05 May 2012, 7 pm MST

Average 1


Spoiler



1. U2 R' U R U R' U R' F' U F R
2. F U' F2 U' F2 R' U' R U2 R F R2
3. R' U F' R U' R2 U R' U2 F' U' F
4. R2 U2 R2 F R' U R U R U' F' R'
5. U R' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U'
6. U R F U2 F' U F' R F R F R
7. F R F R F U F U2 R2 F' R' U2
8. F' U' R U2 R U F' R' U2 F' R' U'
9. R2 F R U R F2 R F2 U F' R' U'
10. R2 U F' R U' R U R2 F2 U2 F' U2
11. R U2 R F U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2
12. U' R F R' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U F



Average 2


Spoiler



1. F' R F2 U' F U2 F2 R F R F' R'
2. U2 F2 R U' F2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F R2
3. F2 R F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F' R2 F'
4. R U F' U F' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2
5. F' R' F U' R2 F2 R F2 R2 F' R2 U'
6. U' F' R' F2 U' R U2 R' U R F R2
7. R2 F R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U2 F2 U
8. U2 F' U R2 U F R F' U' R2 F U'
9. F2 R2 U F R' U2 R' F2 R2 U' F R2
10. F R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R
11. R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F R2 U F R2
12. U' R' U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2 F' R2 F2



Average 3


Spoiler



1. R' F' R U2 R' U R2 U' F U2 F' R'
2. R U F' U R' F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U' R
3. F' U2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U F R2 U F
4. F2 U F R F' U2 F' U R2 F2 R F
5. U R2 U R U R' U' R F' R U' F
6. R' U' R U2 R' F2 R U' R2 F2 R' U'
7. R F2 U' R2 F' R2 F2 R U' R' U2 R2
8. R U' R2 F2 R F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 F2
9. U R2 U2 R U2 R2 F R2 U F' R2 U
10. U2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R' F U' R2 U2
11. R' F R' F U2 R U R2 F U' F2 U'
12. R F' U2 R F' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U F'


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 29, 2012)

Mean = 21.05

Avg 1: 23.29, 19.26, (DNF), 17.84, 20.06, 15.63, 21.37, 18.19, 24.06, (12.11), 22.54, 14.31 = 19.66
Avg 2: 20.64, 24.03, (46.31), 15.99, 40.41, (5.39), 45.25, 17.36, 14.47, 20.76, 15.39, 21.33 = 23.56
Avg 3: 17.13, 22.54, 18.15, 28.89, (10.86), 19.31, 13.39, 28.38, 12.78, 17.77, (33.20), 21.04 = 19.94


----------



## DrKorbin (May 1, 2012)

Round 85

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.42*
1.93, 3.84, 4.88, 3.71, 4.80, 3.71, 8.57, 4.45, 5.02, 5.65, 4.40, 3.75

Average-2: *4.09*
3.45, 5.25, 3.35, 4.51, 3.53, 2.13, 3.44, 4.88, 4.01, 4.36, 7.18, 4.14

Average-3: *4.29*
4.03, 4.96, 4.61, 3.29, 14.08, 4.36, 3.68, 4.45, 4.62, 4.53, 3.77, 3.93

Mean: *4.27*


----------



## MalusDB (May 3, 2012)

*Round 85*
Racing to sub-8 (I guess..?)

Average 1: *7.63*
00:19.48, 00:05.41, 00:08.47, 00:07.26, 00:09.53, 00:08.29, 00:08.20, 00:07.49, 00:04.64, 00:07.89, 00:09.14, 00:03.95

Average 2: *9.44*
00:08.00, 00:19.57, 00:09.45, 00:10.09, 00:11.37, 00:08.07, 00:11.30, 00:09.00, 00:06.76, 00:09.94, 00:08.01, 00:09.20

Average 3: *8.93*

00:06.76, 00:06.48, 00:07.07, 00:10.69, 00:10.39, 00:13.19, 00:11.46, 00:08.57, 00:06.86, 00:14.37, 00:07.82, 00:05.71

Average of 3 "averages" : 8.67

First time actually doing proper averages with my 2x2. Using CFOP basically. Will learn Ortega eventually or something. I wouldn't say I'm CN either even on 2x2, still biased to yellow/white.


----------



## NSKuber (May 4, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.71*
Best Time: 1.78
Worst Time: 4.81
Individual Times:
1.80, (4.81), 3.08, 2.47, 3.91, 1.88, 3.13, 3.91, 2.41, (1.78), 2.18, 2.34
Two counting sub-2's and four counting sup-3's... So consistent 

*Average 2: 2.98*
Best Time: 2.00
Worst Time: 4.02
Individual Times:
(2.00), 3.77, 2.86, 3.66, 3.08, 2.18, 2.68, 2.80, 2.55, (4.02), 2.30, 3.93
:fp

*Average 2: 2.90*
Best Time: 2.06
Worst Time: 4.05
Individual Times:
2.58, (2.06), 2.77, 2.80, 2.81, 3.02, 3.77, (4.05), 3.43, 2.65, 2.81, 2.33
Another :fp

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.86*
:fp


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 85
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.48*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.42
1. 3.79 
2. 5.01 
3. 5.18 
4. (13.08) 
5. 7.07 
6. (3.42) 
7. 4.58 
8. 5.52 
9. 4.02 
10. 4.65 
11. 8.02 
12. 6.32 

Average of 12: 5.44
1. 5.11 
2. 6.58 
3. 5.38 
4. (3.97) 
5. (7.33) 
6. 4.21 
7. 4.61 
8. 4.85 
9. 7.28 
10. 5.98 
11. 5.04 
12. 5.38 

Average of 12: 5.58
1. 5.16 
2. (7.56) 
3. 5.87 
4. 7.30 
5. (3.47) 
6. 6.25 
7. 4.71 
8. 6.32 
9. 4.68 
10. 5.29 
11. 5.16 
12. 5.03


----------



## Thunderbolt (May 4, 2012)

Finally sub-5(I was training hard )
2.63, 5.20, 6.01, 3.20, 4.33, 3.64, 8.43, 4.01, 3.75, 4.73, 7.38, 5.50=*4.78*
2.91, 5.79, 4.32, 4.20, 4.71, 4.12, 5.62, 3.41, 6.35, 4.77, 4.96, 3.83=*4.57*
4.34, 5.18, 3.20, 3.65, 4.15, 3.96, 4.14, 6.62, 6.55, 5.32, 3.96, 3.70=*4.50*
*mean of 3=4.61*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

6.77, 6.38, 5.65, 6.63, 6.68, 7.93, 7.77, 7.09, 6.77, 5.66, (3.63), (9.46) = 6.73
6.34, (12.06), 9.71, 6.47, 7.80, 8.96, 6.94, (6.22), 7.36, 8.96, 7.90, 7.59 = 7.80
6.02, 6.28, 9.47, 7.00, 9.68, 10.94, (4.52), (11.19), 7.81, 7.08, 5.28, 8.96 = 7.85

*Mean of 3: 7.46*

Ugh. I thought I was improving. The first average wasn't so bad, but there were so many disaster solves in the other two averages.


----------



## Kev43 (May 6, 2012)

Can I join the sub3 race? 

2.46, 2.86, 3.71, 3.16, (5.02), 3.97, 3.33, 3.25, 3.52, (1.81), 2.75, 3.08 = *3.21*
(1.88), 2.96, 3.59, 3.00, 3.03, 2.09, 3.50, (5.18), 3.71, 4.16, 2.75, 3.05 = *3.18*
3.28, 3.53, 3.53, (2.40), 3.00, 3.03, (5.00), 4.21, 3.05, 3.27, 2.50, 2.94 = *3.23*

Mean of 3: *3.21*


----------



## Czery (May 6, 2012)

Avg 1
(32.78), 7.78, 6.87, 7.25, (5.08), 7.43, 6.78, 6.65, 7.30, 7.11, 7.14, 5.76 = 7.01 (σ = 0.55)
Avg 2
7.40, (9.04), (4.05), 5.82, 6.28, 6.30, 6.32, 6.29, 7.66, 5.40, 6.78, 5.17 = 6.34 (σ = 0.79)
Avg 3
8.25, 6.30, 10.12, 5.44, 16.51, 6.67, 6.02, 7.54, (4.15), (52.98), 5.81, 6.71 = 7.94 (σ = 3.31)
\
Mean 709

Switching to Layer by Layer method.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 7, 2012)

*Round 85 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*
NSKuber *2.86*

*Race to Sub-3*
Kev43 *3.21*

*Race to Sub-4*
DrKorbin *4.27*

*Race to Sub-5*
Thunderbolt *4.61*
Skullush *5.48*

*Race to Sub-6*
Czery *7.09*
Mike Hughey *7.46*

*Race to Sub-8*
MalusDB *8.67*

*Race to Sub-20*
Reprobate *21.05*

Sorry about the frequent delays in results lately, everyone. The end of school is coming up and I'm just trying to power through, but I'll try to do better.

Also, I will basically not have access to Internet nearly all summer (give or take a few days), so if someone could take over this thread from the beginning of June to the first or second week of August, that would be greatly appreciated--if no one volunteers, then the race won't continue for those two months. Otherwise, a possibility could just be random people posting new scrambles whenever the round is supposed to end.

So if you're interested in running the thread for about two months, just send me a private message, or post here.

Thanks!


----------



## AvidCuber (May 7, 2012)

*Round 86 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: 13 May 2012, 7 pm MST (GMT -7)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U' R' U' F' U' F
2. R' U R F U2 R F2 U' R' U F' R
3. R2 U R2 F2 R F R U' F2 U' F2 R2
4. F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R F U'
5. R2 U F' R2 F2 R2 F R' F U' F2 U
6. U2 R2 F2 R U F' U R U2 F U R
7. F' R F' U' R' F' R' U F2 U' R' F2
8. U' R' U' R2 U' R F' U2 F U F2 U
9. F' U2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R' F2
10. R' F' R' U R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R' U
11. U F U2 R F' R' U2 F' R F2 U2 R2
12. R2 U' R U2 R2 U F2 U' R F U R2



Average 2


Spoiler



1. U2 R2 U F' U2 F' R U' R U R' U2
2. U2 F U' R2 F U' F2 U' F R2 U' R
3. F U2 F R' F' R2 F' U F2 R F' U
4. U' F' U2 F2 R' F' R U2 R U' F2 R2
5. U' F R2 U' F U F2 R F U' R' F'
6. U2 R F R2 F' U2 F2 R' U R2 F' R2
7. U2 F U2 F2 R' U2 F R F2 R' U2 F
8. R F' R' U2 F R' F R U2 F2 U' R2
9. R2 U F2 R2 F R F U2 F2 U2 R2 F'
10. F R' F' U2 R' U2 R U' F' U2 R U
11. U R2 F R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F
12. F R' U F' R2 F R F' U' R' U' R2



Average 3


Spoiler



1. R' F2 R2 F R2 U' R' U2 F R2 U' R
2. U R2 U' F2 U2 F U' F2 U R U R'
3. U R2 U F2 R U' R F' U F R' U2
4. F R F2 U R' F R' F2 R2 F2 R U'
5. U R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 U' F2 R U
6. U R' U2 R' U2 R F' R F2 R2 F2 R
7. F2 U F' R U F2 U R' F2 U F' U'
8. U2 R' F' U2 F' U F R' F' U' R U2
9. F U' F R' U R2 U2 F' U R' F' U
10. R U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F' R F R F R'
11. R F' R2 U2 R' F' U' R2 F U' R U
12. F U' F2 R' U' F2 U' F R U R' U2


----------



## Reprobate (May 8, 2012)

Round 86

Mean = 18.57

Avg1: (33.71), 23.76, 16.25, (14.88), 19.38, 15.08, 17.73, 17.84, 16.08, 15.51, 17.77, 23.91 = 18.33
Avg2: 24.27, 18.05, 19.09, (27.06), 16.37, 15.04, 18.28, 17.81, 17.21, (13.49), 16.48, 19.84 = 18.24
Avg3: 17.53, (26.16), (13.13), 19.44, 21.30, 24.54, 14.93, 24.01, 19.56, 15.83, 19.90, 14.46 = 19.15


----------



## NSKuber (May 8, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.82*
Best Time: 2.06
Worst Time: 10.27
Individual Times:
2.90, 2.44, (2.06), 4.21, 2.93, 2.52, 2.55, (10.27), 2.61, 2.28, 2.91, 2.84
Not good.

*Average 2: 2.54*
Best Time: 1.75
Worst Time: 4.47
Individual Times:
2.63, (1.75), (4.47), 2.41, 2.16, 2.18, 2.34, 2.56, 2.66, 2.65, 2.91, 2.88
Much better.

*Average 3: 2.92*
Best Time: 2.11
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
2.28, 2.19, 3.59, 2.22, 3.31, 2.47, 3.05, 5.41, (DNF), 2.38, 2.31, (2.11)
That DNF :fp

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.76*


----------



## DrKorbin (May 8, 2012)

Round 86

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.09*
3.84, 4.63, 4.55, 3.77, 4.61, 5.39, 4.39, 3.79, 3.75, 3.47, 3.70, 3.88

Average-2: *4.35*
4.50, 2.30, 4.40, 5.16, 3.65, 5.24, 3.78, 4.55, 14.21, 4.54, 3.45, 4.25

Average-3: *4.24*
5.22, 3.47, 4.08, 4.23, 2.18, 3.88, 4.47, 4.70, 5.66, 3.23, 5.16, 3.95

Mean: *4.23*


----------



## Kev43 (May 8, 2012)

Race to sub3 !

3.16, 3.77, (DNF), 4.13, 3.47, 3.44, (2.53), 3.61, 2.71, 2.93, 2.88, 3.16 = *3.33*
3.27, 3.55, 3.43, 5.06, 3.46, 3.31, DNF(4.97), 2.72, 4.97+, 2.61, 3.30, 2.58 = *3.57*
2.46, 3.02, 4.03, 2.53, 4.27, 3.68, 2.25, 3.65, 3.28, 1.88, 4.34, 3.13 = *3.23*

Mean of 3: *3.38*

:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

Two DNFs, a +2, a 5, a 4 on a really easy scramble (I tried again and got 1.65). Awful from the beginning to the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

6.71, 7.84, 6.98, 6.46, 5.58, (9.68), 6.28, 7.83, 5.33, 8.36, 9.04, (4.74) = 7.04
7.11, 5.75, 7.20, 6.21, 7.48, 6.87, 9.09, (5.06), 5.53, (9.98), 7.09, 7.26 = 6.96
(4.99), 7.37, 6.12, 7.00, (7.83), 5.32, 6.18, 5.56, 5.86, 5.31, 6.43, 7.23 = 6.24

*Mean of 3: 6.75*

That was a little better. The third average was very nice - my best avg 10/12 ever, with 5 sub-6 solves!

I just got a Wit Two. I can't deny I absolutely hate the way it feels, but it is clearly faster than anything else I have (I was mainly using a LanLan). I guess I need to get used to it and sacrifice comfort for speed, but I wish there were a 2x2x2 that was this fast but felt nice. This thing feels like cheap junk to me (even though it works well).


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 86
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.26*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.85
1. 5.25 
2. 4.98 
3. 5.66 
4. 4.76 
5. (3.67) 
6. 4.55 
7. 4.31 
8. 5.59 
9. 4.09 
10. (6.59) 
11. 4.27 
12. 4.99 

Average of 12: 5.48
1. 4.75 
2. 6.32 
3. 6.70 
4. 5.21 
5. 5.60 
6. 4.35 
7. (3.14) 
8. (8.63) 
9. 6.34 
10. 4.87 
11. 5.26 
12. 5.43 

Average of 12: 5.45
1. 5.14 
2. 5.47 
3. 4.83 
4. 5.66 
5. (3.97) 
6. 5.78 
7. 5.19 
8. (6.89) 
9. 4.79 
10. 6.51 
11. 5.24 
12. 5.88


----------



## Sillas (May 9, 2012)

Round 86
Racing to sub-6

*Mean of 3: 6.27*



Spoiler



a) _Average of 12: 6.14_

6.25, 5.57, 5.80, 6.26, 6.53, (4.94), (7.02), 6.18, 6.23, 6.87, 6.62, 5.10

b) _Average of 12: 6.50_

7.13, 6.71, 6.56, (7.63), 6.32, 7.56, (3.91), 6.54, 7.46, 6.99, 3.92, 5.83

c) _Average of 12: 6.16_

6.12, 6.58, (8.23), 6.18, (2.28), 7.30, 4.33, 6.32, 6.25, 4.10, 7.44, 6.94


----------



## Czery (May 12, 2012)

Avg 1
5.93, 5.18, 5.79, 7.91, 8.76, 23.72, 5.08, 19.54, 5.63, 6.31, 11.00, 12.81 = 8.89 (σ = 4.52)
Avg 2
6.97, 9.74, 7.27, 13.56, 4.33, 6.77, 8.55, 5.79, 10.67, 5.36, 11.67, 5.03 = 7.78 (σ = 2.29)
Avg 3
11.01+, 6.15, 5.51, 10.86, 6.75, 6.25, 7.71, 6.42, 8.05, 4.52, 6.26, 5.44 = 6.94 (σ = 1.61)

Mean 787

Inconsistency is my friend.

~ Switching to Layer by Layer method.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 15, 2012)

Actually, if someone could take over this thread now, that would be nice, as I'm very busy since the end of school is approaching. I won't be able to take care of it in two weeks or so anyway. Thanks very much, and sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Reprobate (May 15, 2012)

If all I need to do is post scrambles and results, I'd be happy to take it over.


----------



## AvidCuber (May 15, 2012)

Reprobate said:


> If all I need to do is post scrambles and results, I'd be happy to take it over.


 Great, thank you. I'll definitely be ready to take it back at the beginning of August just because these next few months will be quite unpredictable for me in terms of internet access and such, but if you want to keep doing it yourself, you're always welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Reprobate (May 16, 2012)

Sounds good. Unless there are further objections, I'll post the results and new scrambles shortly. Let me know if I screw anything up.


----------



## Reprobate (May 16, 2012)

*Round 86 Results:*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

NSKuber - *2.76*

*Race to Sub-3*

Kev43 - *3.38*

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - *4.23*

*Race to Sub-5*

Skullush - *5.26*

*Race to Sub-6*

Sillas - *6.27*
Mike Hughey - *6.75*
Czery - *7.87*

*Race to Sub-10*

Reprobate - *18.57*


----------



## Reprobate (May 16, 2012)

Round 87 Scrambles:
Tentative Closing Date 21 May 2012, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT - 4:00)

Average 1


Spoiler



1. F2 U2 B' L U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 L2 B
2. L' B' L2 F2 U' L' D2 L2 D' F2 U2 F'
3. B2 L' U' R U' R' B2 D2 B' L2 U L2
4. R' U' R2 B2 U' R F D F L' U2 L2
5. U' L2 B' L U2 F' U F L' D L' B2
6. U' R2 F2 R' B U2 L' B R2 F' D' B2
7. B2 R2 U2 L' U B' D' R' U F' R D2
8. L F D L2 B R D R U' R2 D B'
9. R F' L D R U2 F D F' L2 F' D2
10. B' D L' D' R' U B2 L2 D B' D' R2
11. B' R F' D' F U' B2 D L' F' D2 B
12. L' D' F D B U B' L2 U L' D2 F



Average 2


Spoiler



1. U B2 U2 R' D2 L' F' L2 B' R2 U' F'
2. U' R2 U2 R' B U R' F' D R' B' R'
3. L D2 F U' L2 D' F' L D B2 R' D
4. F' U L2 F' D' B' R2 B' R U' R' U'
5. F R' B2 D' R' B U B2 U F D2 R2
6. U2 B2 U L' D' L' B' L F' D' F2 L2
7. R2 D2 F D R F U' B' U' F R' F
8. R2 F' L2 U' L2 D2 F L2 U2 L' D' F
9. U L' D2 L' U B' U2 R2 D2 L F' D'
10. F2 L U' F L2 B2 R' U B2 R2 U2 F
11. F U' R F U2 R F2 U2 F2 U' F' U'
12. R2 B2 U' R' B2 D R2 F L2 F R' B



Average 3


Spoiler



1. L F D2 F D2 L2 U R' U2 B D' F
2. D' B U' L' F2 R F' R' B' R B' U'
3. B' D B' R U2 L2 B R2 B D2 B L
4. D2 B D L2 U B U2 B' D' F U2 B2
5. B' R2 D2 F L2 D2 F R' D L B R2
6. R2 B' R' U2 F' R2 B' U' F2 D R B
7. L2 B2 L F U B U' F2 U B2 U' F
8. R F2 R' U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F' D' L B'
9. U' B2 D' R B' D2 F' D L U' B2 D
10. L' D L2 B D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D'
11. L2 B U' L' D2 F' D2 R' U2 L' D2 F
12. F' U L2 U2 L D' F' L2 B D2 R2 D'


----------



## Skullush (May 16, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 4.68*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.48
1. 3.07 
2. 5.46 
3. 4.79 
4. 5.40 
5. 4.69 
6. 4.38 
7. 3.69 
8. 4.98 
9. (2.41) 
10. (5.78) 
11. 4.33 
12. 4.02 

Average of 12: 4.42
1. 3.82 
2. 4.60 
3. 5.23 
4. 4.32 
5. 5.24 
6. 3.17 
7. (5.27) 
8. 4.84 
9. (2.99) 
10. 3.95 
11. 4.97 
12. 4.07 

Average of 12: 5.13
1. (6.86) 
2. (3.44) 
3. 4.44 
4. 4.14 
5. 5.38 
6. 4.51 
7. 5.18 
8. 5.63 
9. 5.23 
10. 5.50 
11. 5.79 
12. 5.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

7.18, 6.32, 7.54, 5.31, 6.32, 6.78, 6.41, (4.89), 4.97, (8.09), 6.75, 6.20 = 6.38
6.06, 6.49, 6.88, 4.28, 6.18, (7.21), (2.81), 6.35, 6.15, 6.76, 4.30, 6.61 = 6.01
7.30, 5.93, 6.68, 7.40, (16.05), (5.25), 6.22, 7.97, 6.37, 5.87, 6.65, 6.11 = 6.65

*Mean of 3: 6.35*

Still improving. I still hate my Wit Two (it just feels awful), but I love what it's done for my times.


----------



## Reprobate (May 17, 2012)

15.00, 12.92, 12.61, 23.61, 24.41, 16.44, 21.99, 20.05, 12.76, (46.81), (12.50), 21.52 = 18.13
13.48, 14.46, 11.52, 13.13, (DNF), 11.34, (10.02), 11.43, 13.72, 10.97, 16.14, 15.24 = 13.14
14.31, 11.50, 13.24, 15.08, (9.14), 16.86, 16.00, 14.06, 16.34, 13.64, (21.74), 15.43 = 14.65

*Mean = 15.31*


----------



## Czery (May 17, 2012)

Avg 1
(8.93), 4.35, 3.69, 7.21, 5.52, (2.84), 5.91, 8.49, 6.52, 7.36, 4.78, 7.47 = 6.13 (σ = 1.55)
Avg 2
6.30, (3.41), 11.40, 9.24, 8.56, 7.31, 7.19, 6.91, 7.32, 6.05, 5.59, (18.69) = 7.59 (σ = 1.73)
Avg 3
(3.87), 6.04, 6.05, 7.39, (13.00), 4.49, 5.67, 7.69, 8.10, 5.25, 7.50, 4.10 = 6.23 (σ = 1.39)


Mean 665

Could you switch to 3 gen scrambles if possible next time? 

~ Switching to Layer by Layer method.


----------



## Sillas (May 17, 2012)

*Round 87*
Racing to sub-6
*MEAN: 5.81*

Average 1: 5.54
3.95, (3.70), 5.68, 5.26, 5.97, 4.05, 6.71, 6.94, 5.97, (7.58), 4.64, 6.25

Average 2: 6.07
5.84, 7.46, 4.33, (8.04), 6.52, (3.65), 5.07, 6.74, 6.58, 4.67, 6.10, 7.40

Average 3: 5.83
4.23, 4.28, 7.16, 6.14, 6.47, 6.39, 6.39, 6.73, 5.27, (3.81), 5.27, (7.37)


----------



## DrKorbin (May 17, 2012)

Round 87

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *3.76*
2.17, 2.96, 3.76, 5.58, 4.07, 2.92, 2.73, 5.29, 3.85, 3.03, 4.94, 4.09

Average-2: *4.37*
3.59, 5.02, 5.13, 5.63, 3.96, 3.43, 3.53, 4.56, 4.57, 4.24, 5.20, 3.88

Average-3: *4.48*
3.35, 3.54, 4.52, 6.32, 4.67, 4.57, 4.66, 4.82, 4.46, 3.76, 4.74, 5.07

Mean: *4.20*


----------



## NSKuber (May 18, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.69*
Best Time: 1.78
Worst Time: 4.43
Individual Times:
2.78, 1.94, 2.47, 2.56, 3.22, 2.21, (1.78), 3.02, 2.31, 3.72, (4.43), 2.66

*Average 2: 2.63*
Best Time: 2.09
Worst Time: 3.18
Individual Times:
2.63, (2.09), 2.52, 2.46, 2.43, 2.93, 3.03, 2.75, 2.50, 2.27, 2.81, (3.18)

*Average 3: 2.64*
Best Time: 1.97
Worst Time: 3.43
Individual Times:
(1.97), 2.41, 3.08, 2.38, 2.71, 2.41, 3.02, 3.15, 2.55, 2.21, (3.43), 2.47

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.65*


----------



## Reprobate (May 18, 2012)

Czery said:


> Could you switch to 3 gen scrambles if possible next time?


 
Is that the default? I think I must have set it as a custom scramble because I started from the 3x3 page.

Anyway, the round is supposed to end Sunday, but I'm traveling and forgot my laptop power cord, so I won't be able to end it until Monday.


----------



## Czery (May 19, 2012)

Reprobate said:


> Is that the default? I think I must have set it as a custom scramble because I started from the 3x3 page.
> 
> Anyway, the round is supposed to end Sunday, but I'm traveling and forgot my laptop power cord, so I won't be able to end it until Monday.



It's fine. I'm sure most people don't mind using these scrambles anyway. They are also shorter than 3x3 scrambles.
I'm just being picky.


----------



## Reprobate (May 21, 2012)

OK, I'm back.

*Round 87 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

NSKuber - 2.65

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 4.20

*Race to Sub-5*

Skullush - 4.68

*Race to Sub-6*

Sillas - 5.81
Mike Hughey - 6.35
Czery - 6.65

*Race to Sub-10*

Reprobate - 15.31


----------



## Reprobate (May 21, 2012)

*Round 88 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date 27 May 2012, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4)

Average 1



Spoiler



1. R' U' F2 U R' F' R2 F' U' 
2. F2 U R F' R F' U2 F' R 
3. R F U F' R U2 F2 U' F 
4. U R U2 F' U F2 R2 
5. R F2 R F2 U' F R2 U R2 U' 
6. U F U F' R F' R2 U 
7. R2 U2 R' F U' R U' F2 U2 
8. F2 U F U' R2 F2 U2 R' U 
9. F2 R' U R U F' R2 F2 R' U' 
10. U R2 F' R U2 F' U2 
11. U' R U' F2 R' F R' F2 R
12. F R U' F2 U2 R U' R'



Average 2



Spoiler



1. U2 R' F2 R' F R2 U' R2 U
2. R2 F' R' U2 F R' F R' 
3. R F U' R U2 R U' R F' 
4. F2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F U2 
5. U2 R' F U R2 F' R2 F' 
6. U2 R' U2 R' F R2 F' R2 F' 
7. F U R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 F 
8. U2 F R2 U' F2 U F' R' 
9. R F' U2 F U' F' R U2 
10. F2 U2 F R U2 F' U2 F U' 
11. U2 R2 F' U2 F U' F' U R2 U' 
12. F2 U R' U2 R' F' R2 F'



Average 3



Spoiler



1. R' U2 R' U F' U2 R F' R' U'
2. F U2 R2 U R F2 U F' 
3. U' F2 R' U R' F2 U2 R' U' 
4. R U F U2 R' U F R 
5. R2 U2 F' U2 F U' F U2 
6. U2 F R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F' 
7. R F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' U R2 
8. F2 R F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R' 
9. U2 R U2 F' R U' F2 U R 
10. R U R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R' 
11. U2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F R 
12. F' R U F2 U2 F'


----------



## onlyleftname (May 22, 2012)

Average 1: 5.07
5.08, 3.84, 4.83, 4.75, 5.77, 5.36, 4.88, 5.08, 4.84, 5.67, 4.40, 6.09

Average 2: TBA

Average 3: TBA


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Round 88
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of Averages: 5.15*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.01
1. 4.81 
2. (7.39) 
3. 4.86 
4. 4.83 
5. 5.41 
6. 5.54 
7. 5.44 
8. 4.40 
9. 4.51 
10. 4.95 
11. (3.56) 
12. 5.31 

Average of 12: 5.04
1. 5.22 
2. 4.04 
3. 4.71 
4. (6.42) 
5. 5.14 
6. (2.66) 
7. 4.65 
8. 6.00 
9. 6.08 
10. 5.73 
11. 4.05 
12. 4.75 

Average of 12: 5.39
1. 3.98 
2. 5.42 
3. 5.19 
4. 5.46 
5. 4.74 
6. 5.75 
7. 7.08 
8. 4.59 
9. (10.01) 
10. 6.18 
11. 5.47 
12. (2.14)


----------



## Reprobate (May 22, 2012)

(11.04), 20.66, (DNF), 17.85, 18.50, 16.42, 18.79, 17.46, 23.90, 12.17, 15.56, 23.09 = 18.44
16.14, (10.48), 17.34, 15.29, 17.08, 14.00, 12.25, 12.56, 17.34, (29.30), 14.94, 13.67 = 15.06
21.89, 13.97, 18.90, 11.97, 12.84, 15.93, 13.92, 15.31, 16.95, 11.58, (22.30), (11.42) = 15.33

*Mean = 16.28*


----------



## Czery (May 22, 2012)

Avg 1
4.97, (4.23), 6.81, 9.67, 8.54, (13.49), 6.17, 7.62, 13.09, 5.25, 5.66, 5.41 = 7.32 (σ = 2.54)
Avg 2
9.34, 6.98, 6.65, 7.35, 6.99, (5.06), 6.52, 5.93, 5.44, 6.65, 8.80, (11.55) = 7.07 (σ = 1.19)
Avg 3
8.53, 8.25, 10.01, 9.28, 6.01, 11.39, 5.94, 6.66, 6.31, (14.28), 6.50, (1.55) = 7.89 (σ = 1.90)

Mean 742

Horrah for single. Nay to average. 

~ Switching to Layer by Layer method.


----------



## Kev43 (May 23, 2012)

I'm back for the race to sub3 

2.11, 2.69, (5.43), 1.94, 2.94, 2.40, 3.30, 2.36, (1.88), 2.75, 3.47, 4.08 = *2.80*
3.11, 3.13, 3.71, 2.96, 2.77, 3.46, 3.05, 2.40, (2.06), (3.81), 3.44, 3.03 = *3.11*
3.40, 2.77, 3.11, (2.08), 2.58, 2.84, 3.56, 3.08, (3.71), 2.97, 3.46, 2.30 = *3.01*

Mean of 3: *2.97*

That's nice


----------



## Cubetastic (May 24, 2012)

*Round 88*
Goal: Sub 6
Average 1: 00:07.30 - 00:09.25 00:07.92 00:07.45 00:08.17 00:06.20 00:08.59 00:06.28 00:07.80 00:06.28 00:07.08 00:05.41 00:07.16 
Average 2: 00:07.04 - 00:08.46 00:05.71 00:07.00 00:06.83 00:06.97 00:06.98 00:09.71 00:06.42 00:04.91 00:07.44 00:06.86 00:07.19 
Average 3: 00:06.80 - 00:03.54 00:07.55 00:07.00 00:08.04 00:08.06 00:06.80 00:04.50 00:06.16 00:07.42 00:08.03 00:07.53 00:06.98 
Average of Averages: 7.046

Pll skip on that 3.54 second solve


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

5.91, 6.42, 5.92, 8.02, (15.15), 8.03, 5.73, 7.55, (5.01), 8.47, 11.35, 8.02 = 7.54
5.59, 6.28, (8.66), 6.44, (5.07), 5.96, 6.47, 6.92, 7.33, 6.70, 7.32, 6.63 = 6.56
(7.62), 5.16, 6.11, 6.67, 5.95, 6.75, 6.99, 7.44, 7.11, 7.42, 6.77, (3.63) = 6.64

*Mean of 3: 6.91*

Wow, bad. The second and third averages were pretty typical, but I had several cases of really messing up the same PBL in the first average. (emolover's J perm - it's fast for me so I switched to it, but it's risky - I often mess it up)


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 26, 2012)

*Round 88*

15.50, 16.44, (DNF), 12.72, (12.69), 17.30, 15.69, 13.85, 18.08, 16.44, 14.19, 14.12 = *15.43*
22.98, 14.04, 9.05, (DNF), 15.05, 21.39, DNF, 16.44, 21.39, 12.75, (6.26), 14.47 = *DNF*
10.97, 9.15, 20.52, (21.76), 10.47, 14.99, 8.54, 12.54, 11.60, 11.88, (5.91), 17.43 = *12.80*

This is my first week with the 2x2. I'm trying to learn Ortega but I think I'm doing something wrong. Every so often I'll have one bar on the top layer in front and I'll do R U' R F2 R' U R' and afterwards I'm left with an upside down T perm. If I get in a hurry and don't notice the T perm I end up with a DNF. What am I missing?


----------



## Reprobate (May 27, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure what you mean. If one layer is solved already and there's a single adjacent swap on the other layer, it's a straight T-perm.


----------



## NSKuber (May 27, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.56*
Best Time: 1.86
Worst Time: 4.44
Individual Times:
2.00, (4.44), (1.86), 2.08, 2.31, 2.11, 3.46, 2.11, 2.00, 2.21, 4.43, 2.84

*Average 2: 2.82*
Best Time: 2.15
Worst Time: 4.16
Individual Times:
2.97, 2.36, 2.65, (4.16), (2.15), 2.25, 2.44, 2.84, 3.05, 3.56, 2.78, 3.30

*Average 3: 3.26*
Best Time: 1.75
Worst Time: 6.66
Individual Times:
2.81, 2.83, 3.61, 2.19, 2.15, (6.66), 2.81, 3.56, 4.69, 3.78, 4.15, (1.75)
:fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp :fp

*Mean of 3 averages: 2.88*


----------



## DrKorbin (May 27, 2012)

Round 88

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *5.22* :fp
7.49, 4.05, 6.79, 7.62, 3.17, 4.53, 4.75, 4.02, 5.49, 5.34, 5.24, 4.52

Average-2: *4.59*
3.36, 2.77, 7.58, 4.92, 3.74, 5.02, 5.07, 6.72, 3.54, 5.49, 4.25, 3.80

Average-3: *5.31* :fp
4.81, 4.13, 11.74, 4.92, 8.04, 5.76, 4.74, 4.74, 6.05, 4.43, 5.46, 12.13

Mean: *5.04* :fp:fp:fp


----------



## Reprobate (May 27, 2012)

Cubetastic said:


> Average of Averages: 7.046



Not to be a pain, but instead of taking an overall average, we're supposed to treat each ao12 as a separate time, and plug that in to calculate a mean of 3...if I'm not mistaken that makes your result 7.11 for this week.


----------



## Reprobate (May 27, 2012)

*Round 88 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

NSKuber - 2.88

*Race to Sub-3*

Kev43 - 2.97

*Race to Sub-4*

Drkorbin - 5.04

*Race to Sub-5*

Skullush - 5.15

*Race to Sub-6*

Mike Hughey - 6.91
Cubetastic - 7.11
Czery - 7.42

*Race to Sub-10*

Reprobate - 16.28
Brian Kremer - DNF


----------



## Reprobate (May 27, 2012)

*Round 89 Scrambles*
tentative closing date 3 June 2012, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4)

Average 1



Spoiler



1. U' R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' U'
2. F2 U' R U F2 R2 U' R2
3. F' U F2 U F' R2 U'
4. R U R2 U R U R2 F2 U2
5. F2 U2 F' U F R U R2 U2
6. U F' U2 F U' R' F' U
7. F R F2 R F' U2 R' U' R2
8. F' U2 R' U2 R U' F2 U R'
9. U2 R' F U2 F2 R' F' R U'
10. R2 U' R U' R' F2 R F2 U2
11. F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 R' U' F2
12. F R' F R' U' F' R2 U



Average 2



Spoiler



1. U' R' F' R' F U2 R' F2
2. U2 F U F2 U F2 U F' R2
3. R U' F2 R' F R' U2 R U
4. R' F R2 F R U2 F U2
5. R' F' U' F2 R F U2 F'
6. R2 F U' F2 U' R' U' R' F U'
7. U' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U2
8. R F U' F' R2 F R' U R' U'
9. U' F' U F' U2 R U' F R' U'
10. F R' U' F' U' F R'
11. U R F2 R F R' F
12. F2 U' R2 U' F2 U R U2



Average 3



Spoiler



1. R F R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R' U'
2. F' U F2 R F' R F2 R' F
3. R F2 U' R' U F2 U F R' U'
4. R' F2 U' R U F' U R2 U2
5. R2 F2 R U' F2 U' F R' U
6. R2 U' R' F' U2 R U'
7. F2 R2 F U2 F U' R' F2 R
8. U' R2 F R' F U R' F2 R'
9. F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U' F R2
10. F U2 F U' F U' R F2 U'
11. R' U' F' U F U' R U2 R U'
12. F2 U F' U' F2 R F' R' U'



*Please post a mean of the three averages*, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## Reprobate (May 28, 2012)

16.76, (6.57), (28.72), 22.57, 8.16, 13.39, 8.74, 13.09, 17.44, 13.73, 11.13, 22.78 = 14.78
16.27, (10.93), 29.60, 12.28, 17.90, (DNF), 36.22, 12.12, 27.49, 15.64, 13.01, 25.95 = 20.65
(11.29), 20.57, 15.57, 14.48, 11.76, 15.29+, 12.81, 14.45, 11.35, 14.79, (DNF), 82.20 = 21.53

*Mean = 18.89* 

Sloppy. No excuse for some of those stupid mistakes.


----------



## Czery (May 28, 2012)

Avg 1
6.54, 6.40, 5.77, 4.98, 6.78, 6.62, 6.16, 5.09, 5.99, 10.26, (4.75), (10.61) = 6.46 (σ = 1.47) 
Avg 2
5.77, (12.92), (4.21), 9.40, 5.91, 4.38, 8.07, 5.04, 4.26, 7.89, 8.63, 11.72 = 7.11 (σ = 2.44)
Avg 3
6.61, 9.46, 7.49, 5.66, 7.99+, 9.68, 5.24, 7.95, 5.25, 6.78, (19.82), (4.74) = 7.21 (σ = 1.60)

Mean T692

First average consistent. Others not so much. Interestingly enough, my best times were all achieved with ortega.

~ Switching to Layer by Layer method.


----------



## Kev43 (May 28, 2012)

Race to sub3 !

3.59, 2.27, 3.13, 2.27, 4.09, 2.86, 2.44, 2.97, (2.15), 2.84, (4.38), 3.00 = *2.95*
(4.03), 2.46, 3.09, 2.97, 2.94, 3.00, 3.94, (1.86), 2.18, 3.65, 3.75, 3.94 = *3.19*
4.56, (2.36), 2.81, 3.25, 4.08, 3.22, 2.80, 3.61, (5.00), 3.08, 3.38, 4.38 = *3.52*

Mean of 3: *3.22*

The first one was good, second was pretty bad and third is awful...


----------



## Skullush (May 28, 2012)

Round 89
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of 3: 5.37*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 5.14
1. 4.51 
2. 5.79 
3. 4.67 
4. 4.26 
5. 6.44 
6. 5.07 
7. (7.57) 
8. 5.44 
9. (3.19) 
10. 5.47 
11. 5.01 
12. 4.71 

Average of 12: 6.26
1. 5.90 
2. (4.26) 
3. 4.70 
4. 4.92 
5. 5.24 
6. 4.71 
7. 6.85 
8. (14.03) 
9. 5.47 
10. 12.22 
11. 5.29 
12. 7.28 

Average of 12: 4.72
1. 4.31 
2. 5.30 
3. 4.61 
4. (3.33) 
5. 4.64 
6. 4.41 
7. (5.85) 
8. 3.92 
9. 5.79 
10. 4.32 
11. 5.66 
12. 4.22


----------



## ThomasJE (May 28, 2012)

Czery said:


> First average consistent. Others not so much. Interestingly enough, my best times were all achieved with ortega.
> 
> ~ Switching to Layer by Layer method.



Then why are you switching to LBL? You can get fast with Ortega easily. Andy Klise's guide is the most useful by far.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 28, 2012)

*Round 89*

Average 1 10.98, 10.40,(9.40), 9.80, 27.06, 28.29, 14.04, 14.69, 12.50, 14.18, 14.23, (DNF) = 13.72
Average 2 12.14, 9.07, 18.74, 8.54, 13.29, 12.25, 9.60, 12.18, (8.14), (28.46), 13.18, 24.00 = 13.29
Average 3 15.48, 12.10, (10.70), 10.71, 13.77, 15.24, 12.50, 10.75, (DNF), 14.01, 12.45, 11.56 = 12.85

Round 89
Goal: Sub-10
Mean: 13.29



Reprobate said:


> I'm not 100% sure what you mean.


 
After I'd solve a 7 a T perm would be left over. I think I am mis-identifying the 7 sometimes.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 29, 2012)

*Round 89*

Average 1: 9.56, 4.52, 5.16, 7.67, 5.41, 8.06, 6.02, 5.36, 3.89, 5.28, 4.50, 6.64 = 5.86
Average 2: 2.45, 4.65, 5.68, 8.38, 5.44, 3.38, 7.93, 9.70, 6.84, 11.86, 13.56, 4.31 = 6.82
Average 3: 4.45, 4.49, 15.14, 7.69, 16.24, 4.78, 4.80, 4.06, 6.86, 3.90, 7.13, 5.65 = 6.51

*Mean of 3: 6.40*


----------



## DaveyCow (May 29, 2012)

*Round 89 - Race to sub10* Average: 12.04
Set 1: 11.84
Set 2: 12.24
Set 3: 12.05


Spoiler



Set 1
Mean: 11.93
Standard deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 9.67
Worst Time: 15.18

Best average of 5: 10.96
5-9 - (11.98) (9.67) 11.12 11.41 10.34

Best average of 12: 11.84
1-12 - 15.17 (15.18) 13.05 10.92 11.98 (9.67) 11.12 11.41 10.34 11.67 12.15 10.55
Set 2
2x2x2 cube
May 28, 2012 7:22:00 PM - 7:29:47 PM

Mean: 12.50
Standard deviation: 3.66
Best Time: 6.72
Worst Time: 20.90

Best average of 5: 10.92
7-11 - 11.57 10.63 (6.72) (20.90) 10.56

Best average of 12: 12.24
1-12 - 11.19 10.56 11.75 11.09 15.06 11.71 11.57 10.63 (6.72) (20.90) 10.56 18.27
Set 3
2x2x2 cube
May 28, 2012 7:31:38 PM - 7:38:56 PM

Mean: 12.20
Standard deviation: 1.80
Best Time: 9.75
Worst Time: 16.18

Best average of 5: 11.04
4-8 - 11.72 (12.01) 10.55 10.86 (9.75)

Best average of 12: 12.05
1-12 - 13.62 11.04 13.08 11.72 12.01 10.55 10.86 (9.75) (16.18) 12.21 14.68 10.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

4.84, 6.76, (4.75), 6.35, 6.43, 7.27, 7.89, 6.79, 5.82, 6.78, 7.71, (8.99) = 6.66
9.35, 7.59, 6.41, (5.35), 5.88, (9.69), 6.70, 8.00, 6.02, 6.64, 8.03, 7.43 = 7.21
7.14, 7.21, 6.45, 6.12, 6.70, 6.50, (7.82), 6.02, 5.26, (5.14), 7.24, 6.44 = 6.51

*Mean of 3: 6.79*


----------



## DrKorbin (May 29, 2012)

Round 89

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.49*
3.91, 3.52, 3.69, 15.23, 5.30, 3.43, 4.08, 4.38, 3.35, 8.99, 4.25, 2.91

Average-2: *4.05*
2.79, 4.41, 3.52, 4.42, 4.36, 3.46, 5.65, 4.01, 4.35, 4.01, 3.60, 4.38

Average-3: *4.59*
4.33, 4.28, 3.50, 4.77, 4.07, 5.04, 4.01, 4.61, 4.50, 5.74, 4.95, 5.34

Mean: *4.38*


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 3, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.94*
Best Time: 2.33
Worst Time: 5.09
Individual Times:
3.19, 2.66, 2.58, 4.56+, 2.72, 2.33, 3.27, 2.66, 2.58, (5.09), 2.86, (2.33)

*Average 2: 2.72*
Best Time: 2.05
Worst Time: 3.93
Individual Times:
2.50, (2.05), 2.41, 2.47, 2.80, 2.75, 3.66, 2.33, 3.65, (3.93), 2.25, 2.33

*Average 3: 3.20*
Best Time: 2.18
Worst Time: 4.02
Individual Times:
2.46, 3.78, 2.25, 3.96, 2.61, (2.18), 3.46, 3.30, 2.93, (4.02), 3.33, 3.90

*Mean: 2.96*


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2012)

Race to sub 3 
*Average 1: 3.20*
3.74, 1.99, 3.92, 3.35, 4.13, 3.54, 2.16, 5.18, 2.85, 3.04, 2.68, 2.58
*Average 2: 3.15*
4.75, 2.98, 2.06, 4.20, 3.62, 2.71, 4.13, 2.97, 1.77, 4.18, 2.13, 2.54
Three counting 4's and it was still a low 3. Wow.
*Average 3: 2.85*
1.74, 3.42, 2.70, 4.58, 2.85, 3.62, 2.96, 2.24, 2.94, 2.43, 2.15, 3.18

*Mean: 3.07*

Mostly ortega and some remnant CLL in particular on the last average.

@Czery
Stay with ortega! It gets better as your prediction progresses.


----------



## Czery (Jun 3, 2012)

emolover said:


> Race to sub 3
> @Czery
> Stay with ortega! It gets better as your prediction progresses.



I didn't know you get such low times with Ortega! When you say predictions do you mean planning out the most the solve (if not all of it)?


----------



## emolover (Jun 3, 2012)

Czery said:


> I didn't know you get such low times with Ortega! When you say predictions do you mean planning out the most the solve (if not all of it)?


 
Yes though I do not even one-look my solves for the most part. I look up the the OLL during inspection then look for 3 crucial stickers that tell me what permutation I will get while I am solving the first two steps or if I can't figure it out I pause. 

I am certainly NOT perfect with this and I believe sub 2 could be possible if you SS and SOAP with very high TPS and the ability to one-look your solves.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 89 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

NSKuber - 2.96

*Race to Sub-3*

emolover - 3.07
Kev43 - 3.22

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 4.38

*Race to Sub-5*

Skullush - 5.37

*Race to Sub-6*

cincyaviation - 6.40
Mike Hughey - 6.79
Czery - 6.92

*Race to Sub-10*

DaveyCow - 12.04
Brian Kremer - 13.29
Reprobate - 18.89


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 90 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: Sunday, 10 June 2012, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4:00)

Average 1



Spoiler



1. U F' U2 R2 U' R2 F' R
2. R2 U2 R F R2 F' R' U2 
3. U2 R2 U R F R F R' U 
4. F' U R' U F' U2 F U R' 
5. R2 U2 F U' F U2 R F2 U' 
6. R2 U F' U' R' F R2 U R' U' 
7. U2 F R2 U' F R2 U F2 U2 
8. R F R' U R F' R2 U F2 U2 
9. R F' R2 F U' R' U R' F 
10. F2 R U2 R' F2 R F2 R2 U' 
11. R2 F2 R U2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 
12. F R' U F2 R2 U R U2



Average 2



Spoiler



1. F R U2 F' U F2 R' F' U
2. F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 U F' U2 
3. U F R' F2 R F R2 F 
4. F' R2 U F R2 F2 U2 R' 
5. F U2 R2 U R' F' R2 F2 
6. R2 F' R' F2 U2 R U' R2 
7. R2 U2 F' R F R2 U' R' 
8. F' U R' F R' U F' R U' 
9. R' U2 F2 U F' R F U2 R' U' 
10. F R' U F' R2 F' U2 R U 
11. U F2 R' F U2 F' U2 R F2 
12. U F' R U' F2 R2 U' F R'



Average 3



Spoiler



1. F2 U2 F' U2 R F U2 R
2. F' R2 U R2 U' F' R2 F2 
3. F R' F' U F2 R F' U2 F2 R' 
4. U2 F R' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' 
5. F' U' F2 R U' R F' R F U' 
6. U2 F U2 F2 R' F' R F2 
7. F' U' R U R' U2 F2 
8. U F U' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U 
9. U F U2 R2 U' F' R 
10. U2 R' U2 F U' F' R' F2 R2 U2 
11. R' U2 F' R U2 R2 F R' U' 
12. R F R U2 F' U F R U



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 90* Race to Sub 6 (or 7 if there is one)

Average 1
7.39, 8.28, 8.79, 7.17, 6.87, 6.65,(4.04), 8.40+, 9.54, 6.52, (10.03),6.16 = *7.58*

Average 2
7.63, 7.74, 7.27, 8.52+, 5.07,(10.32), (6.27), 9.81, 6.48, 6.89, 6.47,7.47 = *7.46*

Average 3
7.64, (5.59), 6.54, 7.41, (20.21), 6.11,6.90, 6.96, 7.20, 5.69, 6.16, 6.01 = *6.66*

*Mean of 3: 7.23*


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 90* Race to sub 9

Average 1
11.26, 11.10, 10.69, 12.08, 10.94, 10.10, 11.29, 10.64, (12.56), (7.03), 11.04, 11.70 =*11.08* 

Average 2
8.81, 11.93, 8.33, 9.91, 9.64, 8.72, (7.14), 11.56, (12.71), 8.84, 9.59, 10.56 =*9.79*

Average 3
9.58, (12.34), 9.92, 9.56, 9.14, 9.13, 10.95, 9.28, 8.49, 9.51, 11.24, (7.90) =*9.68*

*Mean of 3 :10,18 *


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

*Racing to sub-6*

6.52, (8.00), 7.52, 5.92, 6.07, (5.05), 6.69, 7.62, 6.26, 7.04, 6.49, 5.88 = 6.60
(9.60), 7.10, (4.44), 6.88, 6.56, 5.92, 5.01, 5.94, 5.49, 5.62, 7.87, 7.17 = 6.36
5.50, (8.74), 8.05, 7.07, 5.82, 5.74, 6.56, (4.96), 5.78, 5.49, 7.36, 6.85 = 6.42

*Mean of 3: 6.46*

Well, that was a little better.

What are the asterisks in some of the scrambles for?


----------



## emolover (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> What are the asterisks in some of the scrambles for?



It could be that he posted them from a phone which causes any extra spaces to turn into asterisks on all vBulletin forums.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 90
Goal: Sub-5
*Mean of 3: 5.31*


Spoiler



Average of 12: 4.96
1. 4.26 
2. 5.00 
3. 5.64 
4. 4.59 
5. 5.44 
6. (2.83) 
7. 4.80 
8. 5.31 
9. 4.60 
10. 4.24 
11. 5.76 
12. (6.32+) 

Average of 12: 5.26
1. (6.68) 
2. 6.12 
3. 6.07 
4. 5.86 
5. 4.61 
6. 5.64 
7. 4.69 
8. 5.49 
9. (3.80) 
10. 4.14 
11. 3.96 
12. 6.06 

Average of 12: 5.71
1. 4.89 
2. (9.89) 
3. 5.46 
4. 5.76 
5. 4.17 
6. 9.83 
7. 5.59 
8. 5.43 
9. 5.61 
10. (2.86) 
11. 4.93 
12. 5.38


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 6, 2012)

*Round 90*

*Round 90
Race to Sub 10*

9.81, 13.07, 9.18, (15.87), 10.69, 13.69, (4.56), 11.36, 9.00, 9.03, 9.74, 7.24, = *10.28*
11.23, 11.57, 11.43, 15.41, 8.34 16.85, 8.32, 12.81, (18.83), (7.76), 15.21, 10.28, = *12.14*
9.92, 12.71, 8.11 8.70, 9.87, 9.89, 12.20, 11.41, (13.33), 9.35, (8.49), 10.72 = *10.32 *

*Mean: 10.91*


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 90

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.07*
3.39, 3.12, 6.41, 6.66, 3.02, 3.20, 3.29, 4.72, 3.44, 3.08, 4.73, 5.33

Average-2: *4.08*
2.68, 4.67, 4.66, 3.52, 2.88, 4.32, 3.81, 4.74, 3.41, 3.95, 4.80, 4.83

Average-3: *3.47*
2.43, 2.28, 4.29, 4.05, 4.90, 3.54, 2.69, 3.49, 4.22, 3.90, 3.26, 2.86

Mean: *3.87*

ZOMG I DID IT!11
My mind is blown away because of prediction of almost each solve, but it is worth the effort.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 7, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> What are the asterisks in some of the scrambles for?



Sorry. Must have been some kind of formatting error when copying and pasting from Open Office.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

Race to sub 3 

*Average 1: 3.52*
4.17, 3.18, 5.57, 4.10, 5.02, 3.15, 2.48, 4.25, 2.90, 2.50, 2.99, 2.98
I guess it didn't suck too much bawls.
*Average 2: 2.99*
3.15, 4.03, 2.12, 2.76, 2.82, 2.92, 2.74, 3.46, 2.72, 2.82, 3.82, 2.70
Yea!
*Average 3: 2.89
*3.42, 3.20, 2.96, 3.19, 3.05, 2.65, 2.32, 2.08, 3.75, 1.84, 3.14, 2.91
Holy crap PB average of 5!


Spoiler



Average of 5: 2.351. 2.65 F' U' L U2 D' B' R' B U2 R B' U' R' L' B D F2 D' R' L' F B' L2 U2 B' 
2. 2.32 R B' U2 R L U2 B2 F D' U2 B2 D2 U2 R U L2 B2 D' F2 U D L' B2 D2 F' 
3. 2.08 F L' D2 F U2 L2 D' F B2 R2 D R' B' D F2 U' D' B2 U2 D R2 B' U' D F' 
4. (3.75) R' D F2 B2 D' F2 D R' F B' R' D R U' L' F D2 B' R2 L2 B2 R' B F2 R 
5. (1.84) B2 L2 F2 R' U' L2 U D F L D L2 D2 R' D' R2 F L' B' U L B U F' R'



*Mean: 3.1333333*


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 9, 2012)

ROUND 90 - GOAL: SUB 6

*Mean: 6.44*

Average of 12:* 6.40*
7.13, 6.80, 6.46, (7.42), 6.19, 6.88, 6.83, 6.53, (3.73), 4.85, 5.59, 6.72

Average of 12: *6.52*
7.95, (8.71), (4.88), 7.45, 5.49, 5.36, 6.16, 6.06, 6.64, 5.87, 6.30, 7.94

Average of 12:* 6.40*
7.83, 6.40, 5.47, 7.48, 6.94, 5.78, 5.56, 6.76, 8.12, 6.02, 5.43, 5.72


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Race to sub 3
> 
> *Average 1: 3.52*
> *Average 2: 2.99*
> ...



Do you still use Ortega? Why don't you learn Guimond or VOP?


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Do you still use Ortega? Why don't you learn Guimond or VOP?



Because I suck at separation because it is awkward. As for VOP, I don't know why I don't know it. I suppose I will learn it before I learn SS. 

If you want to see how I do the solves just go to my most recent accomplishment post.

Edit: Here it is for my PB average of 5 I got earlier today.

*Average: 2.35
*
1) *2.65* 
Scramble: R2 U' R' F' U2 R U'
Inspection: z
First side: U R'
OLL: F (R U R' U')*2 F'
PBL: y' R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2' U

2) *2.32 *
Scramble: F2 R2 F U2 F U' R' F2 R
Inspection: y'
First side: R U' R
OLL: L U L' U L U2 L'
PBL: L2 U L2' U L2 U L2' U L2 U'

3) *2.08*
Scramble: U' R2 F R' F U R' F2 R'
Inspection: x y2
OOS: R U2' R' U' R
PBL: U2 y R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2' U

4) *3.75*
Scramble: F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U' F R2
Inspection: z x2
First side: U' R U R'
OLL: U2 F (R U R' U')*2 F'
PBL: U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2
I cant believe I didn't realize the better solution.
Inspection: z y'
OOS: U R U2 F R' F' R
PBL: U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

5) *1.84*
Scramble: F U2 F U' F U' R F2 U'
Inspection: y2
OOS: U2 R2 U R'
PBL: U y' R2 U' R2' U' [y U'] R2 U' R2'

The only one look was the last solve.


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 9, 2012)

emolover said:


> Because I suck at separation because it is awkward. As for VOP, I don't know why I don't know it. I suppose I will learn it before I learn SS.
> 
> If you want to see how I do the solves just go to my most recent accomplishment post.



Simular to my style (apart from the OOS). But, if you used algs that don't affect the V, then you only need to have one separation case that is easy to recognise.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Simular to my style (apart from the OOS). But, if you used algs that don't affect the V, then you only need to have one separation case that is easy to recognise.



I might generate some algs for if you have a line in the back, while I am at I might as well try OSPA again.


----------



## Kev43 (Jun 10, 2012)

Race to sub3 !

3.43, 3.18, 3.63, 3.52, (2.43), 3.53, 3.46, 3.63, (4.25), 2.71, 3.47, 3.61 = *3.42*
(4.34), 4.16, 2.16, (1.96), 3.05, 2.44, 2.77, 3.11, 2.83, 3.30, 2.65, 3.41 = *2.99*
3.25, 1.91, 2.34, 3.21, (3.93), 2.81, 3.55, 2.75, 3.83, 2.83, 2.41, (1.69) = *2.89*

Mean of 3: *3.10*


----------



## Eusebus (Jun 10, 2012)

Race to sub-2.5

2.74, 2.68, (3.80), 3.19, 2.93, (2.11), 3.66, 3.18, 2.96, 2.43, 3.33, 2.73 = *2.98*
(1.97), 3.28, 2.08, 2.79, 2.81, 2.48, 2.40, 2.91, (3.71), 2.72, 2.97, 3.43 = *2.79*
2.63, (1.67), 2.75, 2.48, 3.11, 2.61, 3.11, 2.81, 2.05, (3.18), 2.63, 2.72 = *2.69* (PB)

Mean of 3 : *2.82*


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 90 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

Eusebus - 2.82

*Race to Sub-3*

Kev43 - 3.10
emolover - 3.13

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 3.87

*Race to Sub-5*

Skullush - 5.31

*Race to Sub-6*

Noahaha - 6.44
Mike Hughey - 6.46

*Race to Sub-7*

god of rubic 2 - 7.23

*Race to Sub-9*

Zaterlord - 10.18

*Race to Sub-10*

Brian Kremer - 10.91


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 91 Scrambles*
Tentative Closing Date: Sunday, 17 June 2012, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4:00)

Average 1



Spoiler



1. F2 R2 U2 F' U F U' R' U
2. U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 U F2 R'
3. U' F U' F2 R F2 R' F2 U'
4. U2 R2 F' R U' F2 U' R'
5. F R F R' U2 F U'
6. U' R2 F R' F R2 F' R2 U'
7. R U' F' R F2 U2 R' F' U'
8. R U2 R F U' R F U' F2
9. R F' U F' R U' F2 U
10. U F' R F' R F U' R U'
11. R F R' U2 R U R' U2 F U2
12. U2 F' R F U' F R'



Average 2



Spoiler



1. U' F2 U R' U F R' U2
2. F' R' U F R' U2 F U
3. R' U F' U2 F' R' U R' U2
4. R' F R2 F2 R' U' F2 R F2 U'
5. F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2
6. F2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U
7. R F2 R F R2 F U R2 F' R'
8. F U R' U2 F R F R' U'
9. F2 U R' U' R U' R F' U2
10. U F' U2 R U F' U F2 U' F
11. U F2 R U' R U' F' U F2 U'
12. U' R U R' U2 R2 F2 U' R2



Average 3



Spoiler



1. F2 R F2 R' U F R' U2 F' U'
2. U2 R2 U F' R F
3. R2 F U2 F' R' F2 R U2 F'
4. U F2 U F' U' R2 U' R'
5. F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2
6. U' F' U R2 F' R U'
7. U2 R F U' F U2 F R' F2
8. R F' R2 U F R F' R U2
9. U' R U2 F' U' F R' F'
10. U' R U2 F' U' R' F R2
11. F' R2 U' R' U' F R' F U R'
12. F U R F U2 F2 R2 F' U'



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 11, 2012)

Race to Sub-8

11.13, 7.99, (12.30), 9.23, 8.97, 9.63, 10.97, 8.70, 7.92, (7.50), 9.11, 9.33 = *9.30*
(6.65), 13.55, 9.20, 8.66, 8.04, 11.33, 7.19, 6.98, (14.52), 8.74, 10.13, 7.10 = *9.09*
7.97, 9.53, 9.61, 9.44, 8.01, 9.25, 9.01, (6.33), 7.68, (9.64), 8.91, 7.23 = *8.66*

Mean of 3: *9.02*


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 11, 2012)

2x2 Round 91 Race to sub10 
Mean of 3 sets: 11.15

lol the "go advanced" has changed! where's the "insert spoiler" button???



Spoiler



Set 1: 11.58
Set 2: 11.34
Set 3: 10.54
Mean of 3 sets: 11.15
Set 1
Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 8.46
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 10.67
6-10 - 11.69 8.61 (14.81) 11.70 (8.46)

Best average of 12: 11.58
1-12 - 10.08 11.35 12.22 11.86 10.50 11.69 8.61 14.81 11.70 (8.46) (DNF) 12.96
Set 2
Mean: 11.46
Standard deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 8.33
Worst Time: 15.86

Best average of 5: 10.76
1-5 - 10.34 9.66 (9.31) (13.38) 12.27

Best average of 12: 11.34
1-12 - 10.34 9.66 9.31 13.38 12.27 (15.86) 10.02 10.32 12.80 12.39 (8.33) 12.86
Set 3
Mean: 10.61
Standard deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 7.89 PB NL
Worst Time: 14.11

Best average of 5: 9.73
1-5 - (8.19) (13.66) 10.65 10.19 8.34

Best average of 12: 10.54 
1-12 - 8.19 13.66 10.65 10.19 8.34 11.57 9.79 11.27 (7.89) 10.02 11.68 (14.11)


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 11, 2012)

DaveyCow said:


> lol the "go advanced" has changed! where's the "insert spoiler" button???



Yeah, I'm not too happy about that. You can still add them in yourself: {spoiler} and {/spoiler}

(but use regular brackets, of course)


----------



## Eusebus (Jun 12, 2012)

Race to sub-2.5

(2.34), 2.77, 2.78, 3.25, 2.47, 2.97, 2.60, 2.83, 2.78, 2.82, 2.38, (3.30) = *2.77*
2.40, (3.45), 2.75, 3.30, 2.68, 2.78, 2.91, 2.78, (1.84), 2.65, 2.69, 2.96 = *2.79*
2.44, (1.18), 2.50, 2.58, 2.18, (3.28), 2.09, 2.82, 2.22, 1.96, 2.95, 2.86 = *2.46*

Mean of 3 : *2.67*


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 91

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *4.03*
3.06, 5.92, 3.52, 6.96, 4.40, 3.25, 5.81, 2.27, 3.84, 2.37, 3.66, 4.43

Average-2: *3.50*
1.94, 3.71, 3.65, 3.13, 4.53, 4.20, 3.23, 4.06, 1.67, 3.91, 3.66, 3.53

Average-3: *3.97*
5.35, 1.41, 2.19, 3.62, 2.97, 5.05, 2.73, 5.00, 5.37, 4.16, 4.07, 4.59

Mean: *3.83*

Yay!
Lol, I beat my single PB twice during this race (1.70 -> 1.67 -> 1.41)


----------



## Czery (Jun 12, 2012)

Avg 1
6.80, 4.91, 4.39, 6.48, (3.56), (10.71), 7.00, 4.11, 6.27, 9.84, 6.65, 5.52 = 6.20 (σ = 1.64)
Avg 2
8.07, 5.33, 7.43, 7.41, 8.45, 6.82, (10.44), 3.90, 2.65, 9.65, 5.34, 9.53, (2.37) = 6.78 (σ = 2.25)
Avg 3
6.60, (4.09), 5.65, 6.58, 4.61, 5.89, 8.92, 5.11, 7.42, 4.93, 10.46, (10.47) = 6.62 (σ = 1.87)

Mean 653

Argh... Missed a round


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

Week 91 - Racing to sub-6

Average 1: (4.58), 5.58, 5.79, 6.06, 5.97, 5.26, 5.99, 5.52, 6.37, 5.80, 5.45, (6.59) = 5.78
Average 2: 5.08, 6.79, 6.71, 6.16, 6.09, (7.05), 6.68, 6.13, (3.19), 4.53, 6.33, 5.83 = 6.03
Average 3: 4.50, (8.03), 3.88, 6.26, 6.13, 6.62, 5.30, 6.17, 6.27, (3.50), 6.89, 4.84 = 5.69

Mean = *5.83*


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2012)

*Average 1: 3.13*
2.76, 3.51, 2.98, 2.66, 1.68, 3.54, 6.19, 3.13, 3.05, 3.30, 3.32, 3.05

*Average 2: 2.98*
2.67, 1.70, 3.51, 3.54, 2.68, 5.41, 3.70, 3.16, 1.62, 1.43, 3.74, 3.51
Wow! Three one look solves.

*Average 3: 2.94
*2.43, 1.72, 3.45, 3.46, 3.10, 2.85, 2.99, 3.13, 2.25, 3.18, 3.18, 2.79

*Mean: 3.02
*So close.
My cube is dying. It's tensions are tight and the edge with hooks are worn down. I think I might order a Lubix Type C Two.

@Noahaha Nice improvement!


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm busy tonight, so this round will end tomorrow.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 91
Race to sub 10
Mean: 11.02
*

9.17, 10.95, 12.43, 10.05, 10.01, 9.15, 17.12 10,78, (15.81), 10.07, (8.43), 12.43 = 11.07
8.64, 11.05, 10.60, (22.88), 11.50, 9.19, (8.13), 10.70, 9.78, 13.39, 9.71, 17.38 = 11.19 
10.67, 16.68, 10.17, 12.03, (8.24), (22.02), 9.83, 9.68, 8.65, 10.21 10.02, 10.25 = 10.81


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 91 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

Eusebus - 2.67

*Race to Sub-3*

emolover - 3.02

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 3.83

*Race to Sub-6*

Noahaha - 5.83
Czery - 6.53

*Race to Sub-8*

uvafan - 9.02

*Race to Sub-10*

Brian Kremer - 11.02
DaveyCow - 11.15


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 92 Scrambles*
tentative closing date, Sunday 24 June, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4)

Average 1



Spoiler



1.	U F' R2 F U' F2 R
2.	F U F2 U' F2 R F'
3.	F' R' F2 R F' U F R2
4.	F U2 R' F2 R2 F' U' F' U2
5.	F2 R' U2 R U F' R U' R
6.	R' F' R2 U F' U2 F' U' R U'
7.	F2 U R' U2 R F2 U' R2
8.	R U F2 U' R2 U' R
9.	R' F' U2 R F' U' R2 U'
10.	R2 U2 F2 R F' R2 U F R
11.	R2 F R' U R' U' F' U R'
12.	F2 R2 U2 F R' U F2 U' R2



Average 2



Spoiler



1.	R2 F R2 F R F2 U' F2 U
2.	R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' F
3.	F2 U' F' R' U F2 R
4.	F2 R F' R' F2 U2 F' U2
5.	R2 F U F2 R' F R F' U2
6.	F U2 R U' R2 U' R U R'
7.	R2 U2 R F2 U F' R' F2
8.	U' R F U2 R' F2 R U2 R2
9.	U2 R' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R'
10.	R2 F2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U'
11.	U F2 R F' U' F R2 F R2 U'
12.	F2 U F' U' F U2 R' F' U



Average 3



Spoiler



1.	F2 U' R' F2 U F R' F2
2.	F R U' F R U2 F' R U'
3.	R U2 F U R2 F' R U R
4.	R2 U' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R U
5.	F2 U R' U2 F2 R2 U' R F' U'
6.	R2 F' R U' F2 U R' U R
7.	F' R U' R2 F U F2 R2 U2
8.	F2 R2 F R2 F' R F' R
9.	R U' F R' U2 R' U' R' F
10.	U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2 R'
11.	U R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 R' U'
12.	U2 F2 U R F2 U2 R U' F'



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2012)

*Race to sub 3 (1/3)

Average 1: 3.00*
3.51, 2.90, 4.65, 2.74, 2.33, 2.66, 4.07, 1.57, 2.38, 2.95, 3.22, 3.25

*Average 2: 2.61
*2.63, 2.96, 1.91, 2.91, 2.41, 3.06, 2.99, 2.12, 1.85, 1.78, 3.23, 3.25
Oshit PB!

Average 3: 2.92
3.45, 2.10, 2.45, 2.74, 2.93, 3.05, 3.06, 3.05, 2.37, 3.33, 2.81, 3.60

*Mean: 2.83 

*Sweet!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

Race to sub-8

7.15, 9.87, 9.49, 8.42, 8.30, 7.40, 6.27, (5.68), 8.86, (10.00), 7.08, 7.35 = *8.02*
(10.26), 5.61, (5.42), 7.72, 8.91, 6.24, 7.72, 7.29, 9.44, 9.11, 6.83, 8.79 = *7.76*
8.08, 9.63, 5.92, (DNF(2.98)), 9.13, 10.55, 7.59, 9.20, 6.87, 8.99, (5.36), 7.25 = *8.32*
*
Mean: 8.03*

Yay, improvement.


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 92 Race to sub10 10.64

Set 1: 10.98
Set 2: 11.75
Set 3: 9.19 PB!!!!
Mean of 3 sets: 10.64



Spoiler



Set 1
Mean: 10.83
Standard deviation: 1.09
Best Time:  7.74
Worst Time: 12.51

Best average of 5: 10.76
1-5 - 10.76 10.73 (7.74) (10.86) 10.78

Best average of 12: 10.98
1-12 - 10.76 10.73 (7.74) 10.86 10.78 11.34 (12.51) 10.79 11.84 10.92 11.36 10.38
Set 2
2x2x2 cube
Jun 21, 2012 5:09:04 PM - 5:41:07 PM

Mean: 11.79
Standard deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 9.95
Worst Time: 13.98

Best average of 5: 10.86
1-5 - 10.25 12.07 10.25 (9.95) (12.09)

Best average of 12: 11.75
1-12 - 10.25 12.07 10.25 (9.95) 12.09 11.88 13.08 13.29 (13.98) 12.46 11.82 10.33
Set 3
2x2x2 cube
Jun 21, 2012 5:51:35 PM - 5:58:46 PM

Mean: 9.10
Standard deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 5.47
Worst Time: 11.92

Best average of 5: 8.21
8-12 - (5.47) (11.35) 6.92 9.12 8.60

Best average of 12: 9.19
1-12 - 10.47 8.78 8.43 10.06 8.89 9.24 (11.92) (5.47) 11.35 6.92 9.12 8.60



First sub10 Ao12!!


----------



## Czery (Jun 22, 2012)

Avg 1
(3.21), 5.37, 7.66, (8.23), 4.01,4.65, 4.24, 6.14, 3.92, 5.95, 6.48,4.83 = 5.33 (σ = 1.22) // I"ll call that lucky
Avg 2 
6.49, 10.81, (3.96), 5.62, 6.11,7.20, 6.40, 6.91, 4.41, 5.86, (17.13), 5.47 = 6.53 (σ = 1.70) //meh
Avg 3
5.40, (3.02), 6.26, 5.14, 6.51, 5.26,4.34, (10.18), 5.78, 7.29, 4.88,7.32 = 5.82 (σ = 1.01) // done purely with ortega to save average... 

*R92: MEAN 5.89*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 22, 2012)

*Round 92*

*Round 92
Race to sub-10
*

9.73, 11.34, 11.87, 14.57, 8.96, (13.74), 8.62, 12.27, 10.92, 9.54, (7.41), 10.85 = *10.78*
10.80, 11.24, 9.49, 9.59, 11.00, 8.40, (16.64), 13.05, (7.75), 12.30, 12.02, 14.23 = *11.21*
8.12, (6.44), (16.74), 6.88, 10.24, 11.82, 9.21, 9.56, 9.80, 9.81, 10.55, 9.50 = *9.54*

*Mean: 10.51*


----------



## NSKuber (Jun 23, 2012)

*Average 1: 2.53*
Best Time: 1.81
Worst Time: 5.21
Individual Times:
(1.81), 2.94, 2.93, 2.15, 2.86, 2.86, 2.28, 2.13, 2.81, 2.08, 2.28, (5.21)

*Average 2: 2.70*
Best Time: 2.06
Worst Time: 5.02
Individual Times:
2.40, 2.16, (2.06), 2.19, 2.55, 2.19, 2.91, 2.61, 3.34, 2.50, 4.13, (5.02)

*Average 3: 3.03*
Best Time: 2.03
Worst Time: 6.86
Individual Times:
3.31, (2.03), 2.19, 2.65, 2.97, 5.72, 2.66, 2.31, 2.50, 2.53, 3.46, (6.86)

*Meen of 3 averages: 2.75*


----------



## DrKorbin (Jun 24, 2012)

Round 92

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *3.79*
4.70, 3.42, 5.07, 4.93, 3.58, 2.61, 2.80, 2.72, 3.27, 3.11, 4.96, 4.40

Average-2: *4.16*
3.91, 4.48, 4.12, 2.81, 4.25, 3.62, 5.42, 3.51, 3.24, 4.47, 4.62, 5.71

Average-3: *4.16*
4.17, 4.35, 3.99, 3.78, 3.54, 5.17, 3.97, 3.92, 5.03, 3.46, 5.09, 3.78

Mean: *4.04*

Close enough.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 92 Results*

*Race to Sub-2.5*

NSKuber - 2.75

*Race to Sub-3*

emolover - 2.83

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 4.04

*Race to Sub-6*

Czery - 5.89

*Race to Sub-8*

uvafan - 8.03

*Race to Sub-10*

Brian Kremer - 10.51
DaveyCow - 10.64


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 93 Scrambles*
tentative closing date, 1 July, 7:00 PM EDT (GMT-4:00)

Average 1



Spoiler



1.	R U F' U F' U R F' U
2.	F U F' U' F2 U2 F' R U'
3.	R' U' R2 U' F U F R' U
4.	R F R' F' U F2 U F R U'
5.	R U F' U R' U2 F2
6.	F2 R2 U' F' R' U2 F R2 F U'
7.	U2 F2 U R' U R2 F'
8.	F2 R' F2 R' F U2 F U2 F
9.	F' U2 R F' U2 R U' F
10.	F' U F' R U F' U R' U2
11.	F U2 R' F' U' R U F' R U2
12.	F U' R' F U' F U2 R2 U'



Average 2



Spoiler



1.	R2 F' U' R2 F R' F2 R U'
2.	F' R2 U' R F2 U' R2 U R
3.	R2 U2 F2 R U' R U' F' U2
4.	F R2 F U F U' R2 F R' U2
5.	R' F U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2 U2
6.	F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2
7.	R F' U2 F U2 R' U' F2 U2
8.	F2 U R' F2 R' U R' U' R'
9.	U2 R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2
10.	R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' F2 U2 R'
11.	R' F U2 R' F' R U R' F2 U'
12.	R2 U' F' R2 U R' F U R'



Average 3



Spoiler



1.	R' F' U R2 F2 U R' F U
2.	F' U2 F' R F2 U2 R' F' R'
3.	R' F' R F' U2 F2 R2 F' U
4.	F R F2 U' R2 U2 R' F' R2
5.	R U' R F2 R' U R U'
6.	R F2 R U F' U2 F' R' U2
7.	F R F' R F' U F' U2 F U2
8.	F' U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' F2
9.	R F2 R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 R'
10.	F U' F' U2 R U R2 U2
11.	U' R' F U' F' U2 F' R2 U'
12.	F' R F' R U2 F2 R



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## Ander0072 (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 93

(hopefully I can just jump in to round 93, if not, exclude this post.)

Average 1: 9.53


Spoiler



1. 9.02 
2. 7.82 
3. 8.14 
4. 11.28 
5. 8.91 
6. 6.63 
7. 8.67 
8. 12.36 
9. 11.91 
10. 11.09 
11. 10.71 
12. 7.83




Average 2: 9.94


Spoiler



1. 10.88 
2. 8.95 
3. 9.77 
4. 15.30 
5. 9.20 
6. 9.08 
7. 8.26 
8. 13.69 
9. 8.87 
10. 9.96 
11. 5.85 
12. 9.52



Average 3: 9.93


Spoiler



1. 8.77 
2. 8.84 
3. 13.19 
4. 7.93 
5. 10.61 
6. 8.69 
7. 14.54 
8. 7.32 
9. 11.75 
10. 9.27 
11. 9.37 
12. 8.84



Mean of 3: 9.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2012)

*Race to sub-6*

6.76, 5.37, 8.67, 7.81, 5.83, 8.33, 6.79, (9.70), 5.77, 5.98, 7.13, (5.11) = 6.84
8.73, 6.20, 5.85, 6.13, 7.15, (4.23), 7.20, 7.88, (12.51), 6.58, 6.21, 6.27 = 6.82
10.56, 5.58, (10.63), 6.05, 6.70, 6.76, 6.43, 6.62, 6.79, 7.14, 7.74, (5.42) = 7.04

*Mean of 3: 6.90*

Out of practice. That means I do more Ortega, less Guimond, which means slightly slower times for me.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 27, 2012)

Race to sub-6

*Mean of 3: 6.22*

5.82, 4.86, 7.19, 7.57, 7.55, 7.99, 4.32, (8.30), 4.50, 4.76, (4.00), 6.87 = 6.14

6.99, (8.31), 5.46, 7.16, 5.16, 8.25, 6.58, 3.50, 6.94, 5.67, 6.35, (3.03) = 6.21

(4.82), 6.29, 6.83, 6.46, 5.62, 7.53, 5.59, 6.21, 6.06, 5.87, (7.59), 6.56 = 6.30


----------



## Guti (Jun 30, 2012)

*Race to sub-5*
*Mean: 5.93*
4.71, 8.25, 6.19, 6.52, 8.01, 7.08, 4.88, 4.66, 7.17, 6.45, 7.83, 6.55 = 6.54
7.02, 4.25, 3.13, 6.94, 4.88, 4.45, 7.56, 4.27, 6.10, 4.72, 4.38, 3.66 = 5.07
7.40, 7.42, 5.39, 7.65, 6.91, 5.24, 6.06, 4.18, 6.45, 6.30, 3.89, 6.35 = 6.17


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 2, 2012)

This round will end tomorrow.


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 2, 2012)

*Round 93 Results*

*Race to Sub-5*

Guti - 5.93

*Race to Sub-6*

Sillas - 6.22
Mike Hughey - 6.90

*Race to Sub-9*

Ander0072 - 9.80


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 94 Scrambles
Tentative Closing Date Sunday 8 July, 7:00 PM EDT

Average 1



Spoiler



1.	F2 U2 F' R2 U F' R' F R
2.	R' F U2 F U2 F U F2
3.	U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U'
4.	R2 U2 R' F' R F2 R' U
5.	F U' R' U R' F R F R' U'
6.	F2 R F' R F U' R2 F R'
7.	U2 F2 U' F' R2 F' R' F2 R U'
8.	F' R F U' R F U' F R'
9.	U2 F2 R F' U F2 U F2
10.	U2 R2 U R' F2 U R' F' U
11.	U' R2 U F U2 R U' R F2 U2
12.	F U' F' R2 F' R F R' F2



Average 2



Spoiler



1.	F U2 F U' R U R2 U
2.	F2 R2 U R' U F2 U' R
3.	F U R2 U2 R' U F' U2
4.	R' F U2 R F' R U' F U2
5.	F U F' U' F2 R2 F' U' F2 U'
6.	U2 R' U R2 U F2 U' F2 R' U2
7.	U F' R2 F2 R' U F' R' U2
8.	F2 R F2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 R'
9.	R2 U F2 U' F R2 U' R2 U
10.	F R' U' F2 U' R2 U R' F U2
11.	F R2 U' R U' F R2 F' R'
12.	U2 F U F R2 U R' U2 R' U'



Average 3



Spoiler



1.	R F R F2 U2 R U' R2 F' U'
2.	U2 R F U' R F2 U' R2
3.	R2 F' R U2 R2 F R' U2
4.	R2 F U F R' U' F'
5.	F' U2 R2 U' F2 R' F R F2 U'
6.	F' R F R2 F' U R2 F2 U2
7.	R2 U R U F' U' F' U2 R2
8.	F2 R2 U F' R U' F' R'
9.	F R2 F' U' F2 R U2 F' U'
10.	U' R F' U2 F2 R U' R F2 U'
11.	F' R2 F' U R' U' F U
12.	R F2 U F' R2 F' U R2 U



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 2, 2012)

(62.48), 38.49, 17.62, 14.88, 24.91, (11.12), 12.45, 42.25, 13.57, 17.88, 19.20, 16.18 = 21.74
(11.39), 12.19, 22.39, 18.06, 19.86, 19.48, 17.90, 31.63, (38.21), 20.55, 15.80, 19.85 = 19.77
14.28, (81.50), 13.93, 20.05, 16.87, (13.17), 13.43, 13.38, 17.07, 13.72, 16.31, 14.96 = 15.40

Mean = 18.97

Wow. Out of practice.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

Average 1: 3.96
4.44, (4.78), (3.12), 4.51, 3.64, 4.63, 3.53, 3.48, 3.50, 3.79, 3.72, 4.34
Average 2: 3.38
(4.10), 4.05, 3.24, (2.58), 3.49, 3.11, 3.79, 3.23, 3.06, 3.14, 3.51, 3.14
Average 3: 3.18
3.38, 3.47, 2.14, 2.61, (9.80), 3.47, 3.28, 4.21, (1.59), 3.06, 2.78, 3.37
Mean: 3.51


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 94

Race to sub-4

Average-1: *3.80*
2.62, 3.81, 3.07, 3.21, 3.07, 4.99, 4.42, 3.23, 3.28, 4.38, 4.68, 4.80

Average-2: *4.49*
7.49, 3.62, 6.19, 3.76, 4.71, 2.67, 3.48, 2.40, 4.52, 4.01, 5.76, 5.27

Average-3: *4.15*
4.40, 4.35, 3.10, 3.51, 4.07, 3.85, 4.04, 4.38, 3.51, 4.54, 1.87, 8.17

Mean: *4.15*


----------



## uvafan (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 94
Race to sub-6
6.54, 5.66, 8.06, 5.85, 7.78, 9.14, 7.07, (9.17), (5.58), 5.85, 7.92, 7.92 = 7.18
6.24, 5.78, 6.59, (7.18), 7.16, 6.11, 6.20, (4.15), 6.43, 6.90, 5.16, 6.47 = 6.30
5.26, 6.64, 5.47, 5.34, 8.48, 6.06, 7.87, DNF(7.97), 6.85, 5.84, 8.44, 10.30+ = 7.13

Mean of 3: *6.87*


----------



## Sillas (Jul 7, 2012)

Avg1: 6.17
Avg2: 5.55
Avg3: 5.41, 5.80, 5.30, (4.82), (7.59), 6.19, 7.26, 6.18, 5.23, 5.39, 6.32, 6.22 = 5.93

Mean of 3: *5.88*

I lost my times of 2 averages refreshing, but I remember the average.


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems to be a summer slump. I'll leave the round open until Thursday, I think.


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 15, 2012)

*Round 94 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*

Unnoticed - 3.51

*Race to Sub-4*

DrKorbin - 4.15

*Race to Sub-6*

Sillas - 5.88
Uvafan - 6.87

*Race to Sub-15*

Reprobate - 18.97


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 15, 2012)

*Round 95 Scrambles*

Tentative Closing Date 7/22/12

Average 1




Spoiler



1.	U2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F U2 F2
2.	R U2 R F' U2 F2
3.	U2 R' U' F' U' F2 R2
4.	U2 R' U' F2 R U' F2 U F
5.	U R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U' R' U'
6.	F2 R2 F R' U2 F' U2
7.	U R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 U2 R'
8.	F' R F2 R U R U2 F' R' U2
9.	F2 U2 F U2 F' R U2 R' F'
10.	R' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F' R
11.	U F R' U2 F U' F2 R U
12.	F U F2 U2 R U' F' R F'



Average 2



Spoiler



1.	F2 R' U2 F' U2 F R' U2
2.	U F U' R U R2 F' R' U
3.	R2 F2 R' F2 U' F U2
4.	F2 R' F U2 R F2 R2 F' R'
5.	F' R U2 R2 F' R' U R2 F2 U'
6.	U2 F R2 U' F' R' U2 R'
7.	R' F2 U2 F' R2 F' R F
8.	U R2 U' F U F2 U R2 U'
9.	F' U2 F R F' R2 U2 F
10.	U F' U' F U' R2 F R'
11.	U' R2 F' U R2 U R U
12.	R F U' F R F' R2 U'



Average 3



Spoiler



1.	R' F' R U2 R' F' U2 R2
2.	R' U' F' R2 U2 F R' U2
3.	U R' U' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U'
4.	F2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U'
5.	F' R' F' R2 U F' R F' R2
6.	R2 U' F U R' F' R' F2 U'
7.	R F2 R F2 R U F
8.	R2 U F' U2 F' U' R2 F R2 U'
9.	R2 F2 U R' U' F R' F' U
10.	R' U' R F' R' U R2
11.	R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R'
12.	R2 F2 R' U' F R2 U' F R'



Please post a mean of the three averages, and also if you have a specific goal time, please post it as well, otherwise I will just place you in whatever band seems appropriate.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 16, 2012)

ROUND 95

RACE TO SUB-6

AVE:6.61

solves: 5.43, 5.14, 6.20, 6.76, 5.55, 10.01, 9.46, 6.07, 6.37, 2.62, 6.89, 8.22


----------



## uvafan (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 95

Race to sub6

*Mean: 6.71*

7.00, 7.47, 6.41, 7.12, 7.37, (12.73), 7.93, 6.13, 9.50, 8.40, 7.75, (5.62) = 7.51
6.78, 4.71, 6.79, 8.03, 6.84, 7.55, 5.21, 6.97, (8.12+), 6.96, (4.40), 6.70 = 6.65
6.50, 7.37, 5.97, 5.65, 6.12, (4.57), 5.24, (7.65), 6.07, 4.96, 5.29, 6.44 = 5.96


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 95
Race to Sub-10
Mean of 3 Averages = 11.94*
_1_ - 9.01, 18.93, (24.75), 11.25, 10.51, 11.40, 15.54, 12.44, 17.88, 15.92, (8.75), 9.78 = _13.27_
_2_ - 11.98, 10.04, 4.72, 11.33, 12.74, 6.66, 13.11, 13.86, 10.47, (3.75), 8.57, (22.83) = _10.35_
_3_ - 10.90, 15.00, 13.73, 11.79, 9.96, 9.69, (7.34), 13.18, (15.74), 11.85, 14.92, 10.88 = _12.19_

I can't believe I got a sub-4  I suppose with the 2x2 the scramble really does make a huge difference


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

Reprobate said:


> *Race to Sub-5*
> 
> Sillas - 5.86


Just correct, I'm racing to sub-6 and was 5.88.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

Race to sub-6
Mean: 5.42

Avg1 = 5.61, 6.03, 5.64, 5.35, 5.87, (7.56), 6.64, 4.78, 5.06, (3.90), 5.94, 6.38 = 5.73
avg2 = 5.85, 5.30, (7.69), 6.14, 5.35, 6.43, 5.94, 5.71, 5.49, 6.12, 4.35, (3.83) = 5.67
avg3 = 6.46, 6.53, 5.43, 4.02, 5.48, 4.50, (3.58), 4.13, 4.16, 3.59, (7.06), 4.35 = 4.87


----------



## KCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

Race to sub 3
Mean: 3.68
Avg 1: 3.59, 3.86, 3.75, 3.98, 4.04, 3.07, 5.96, 3.63, 3.63, 2.33, 4.08, 3.04= 3.67
Avg 2: 6.07+, 3.70, 3.87, 2.96, 4.10, 3.85, 4.66, 3.59, 3.91, 2.98. 3.75, 3.91=3.83
Avg 3: 3.25, 3.78, 4.06, 3.78, 3.97, 2.96, 2.17, 2.51, 4.47, 2.82, 3.90, 4.79= 3.55 
Broke pb avg of 5 on 3rd avg (2.76), but not avg 12


----------



## Czery (Jul 25, 2012)

8.55,2.10, 5.64, 6.17, 6.91, 6.71, 5.23,4.68, 5.51, 5.56, 6.33, 5.08 = 5.78 (σ = 0.73)
10.17,5.31, 10.83, 13.98, 4.32, 4.13,6.85, 4.03, 4.43, 6.76, 11.26, 8.57 = 7.26 (σ = 2.78)
4.67, 9.01, 6.90, 5.72, 3.89, 5.94,5.19, 6.83, 5.23, 3.40, 9.64, 7.07 = 6.05 (σ = 1.46)

6.36


----------



## Reprobate (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry guys, but with real life getting in the way, I am not going to be able to keep up with this thread. If someone else is interested, it's all yours.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

Ill take over.

*Round 95 Results*

*Race to Sub-3*

KCuber-3.68

*Race to Sub-6*

Sillas-5.42

Czery-6.36 (please say what your goal is)

CJF2L-6.61

uvafan-6.71

*Race to Sub-10*

DuffyEdge-11.94


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 96 Scrambles*

Round will end Tuesday August 7th 

Scrambles will be generated from the qqimer.net.
To compete do all 3 average of 12s, find the mean of the 3 averages, and post your results.
Also include what you are racing to (sub-5, sub-3 etc.)
Starting this week, if you get 3 results under your goal, you *GRADUATE*
*Average 1*

1.F2 R' U F R2 U' R2 F2 U
2. R U R U F2 U F2 R2 U
3. R U2 R F2 U' R F' R' U'
4. U' F R2 F2 U F' R2 U' R'
5. R F2 R' F U2 F U' F R
6. F U R2 U R U F R F2
7. U F U2 F R' F U F U
8. F U F U' R2 U2 R' U' F
9. F2 U2 R' U' R F2 U' R F U2
10. U2 R2 F' R' F2 U F' U' R U'
11. U2 F2 R' U R2 U' F R2 U'
12. R2 U F U' F2 R2 F' R F2 U' 

*Average 2*

1. F U' F2 U' F2 R U' F' R' U
2. U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 F'
3. U R' F' R2 U' R' F2 R' U2
4. R F2 R' U' F U' R2 U R2
5. F R2 F U' F2 R U F2 R
6. R U2 F R' U2 R F' U' F
7. U F U2 F' U R U2 R' U'
8. F2 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R U'
9. U R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R U2
10. F2 R' F' U R2 F' U2 F R
11. R' F2 U F U2 R' F R U' R2
12. R2 U F' R F2 R U2 R U' 

*Average 3*

1. U' F2 R' F U2 R2 F' R' U2
2. R F R' U R2 F2 R' U' R'
3. U R2 U F2 R2 U F R' U
4. F' U2 R2 F U F U2 F R'
5. R' U F U' R U2 R2 F U'
6. R' F2 R' U2 R U R2 F2 R'
7. U2 F2 U' R2 U F' R2 F2 R'
8. F2 R U2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U
9. F2 U' F' R U2 R' U F U'
10. R2 F2 R' F U2 R F' R' U'
11. R U2 R2 F2 U' R' F U F' U
12. F' U R' U2 R' U' F R U' 

Good luck to all competitors!


----------



## uvafan (Aug 1, 2012)

Race to sub6

Average 1: 6.39, 6.82, 6.00, 6.95, 5.92, (4.50), 7.04, 5.49, 7.42, (7.73), 6.34, 6.13 = 6.45
Average 2: 5.34, 7.22, 6.59, (3.36), 4.44, 5.91, 5.31, (9.09+), 7.04, 7.52, 5.83, 6.44 = 6.16
Average 3: 4.17, 5.55, (9.62), 5.52, 6.65, 6.95, 6.86, 4.75, (2.35), 8.72, 7.31, 7.17 = 6.36

*Mean: 6.32*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 96
Race to sub-3
Mean of 3 Averages-3.24 
Average 1-3.40, 3.83, 3.85, 3.88, 3.15, 3.84, 3.87, 3.29, 2.99, 4.98, 2.95, 3.82=3.59
Average 2-3.53, 2.74, 3.30, 3.52, 3.67, DNF(2.49), 2.56, 2.78, 3.69, 3.84, 2.05, 2.80=3.24
Average 3-1.33, 5.28, 4.19, 3.05, 3.61, 3.61, 4.66, *2.78, 1.90, 3.43, 1.61, 3.01*=3.19 
Bold times are my pb average of 5 (2.56) 
Great Averages for me


----------



## jonlin (Aug 1, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Round 96
> Race to sub-3
> Mean of 3 Averages-3.24
> Average 1-3.40, 3.83, 3.85, 3.88, 3.15, 3.84, 3.87, 3.29, 2.99, 4.98, 2.95, 3.82=3.59
> ...



Are you using CLL?


----------



## KCuber (Aug 1, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Are you using CLL?


Nope


----------



## Sillas (Aug 3, 2012)

Round 96
Race to sub-6 (3/3)
Mean: *5.42*


Average 1: 5.80

4.46, 6.50, 5.70, 6.07, 5.99, 5.51, (4.01), 5.59, 5.84, 5.79, (6.65), 6.52

Average 2: 5.42

(6.85), 5.32, 4.54, 3.39, 5.48, 6.29, 6.16, 5.83, (2.85), 5.76, 5.67, 5.76

Average 3: 5.05

(6.78), 5.92, 5.30, 4.51, 4.66, 6.67, 5.07, 4.46, (3.67), 3.95, 5.94, 4.02


----------



## Yellow Toad (Aug 4, 2012)

*Round 96*

*Round 96
Average 35.09*

Average 1
46.23 , 34.45 , 47.04 , 31.29 , 32.14 , 27.31 , 25.42 , 47.06 , (01.02.73) , 45.32 , 29.70 , (23.78)
average of 12 36.60


Average 2
33.78 , 32.48 , (24.11) , 53.64 , 38.46 , 29.07 , 33.87 , (01:02.90) , 25.03 , 32.71 , 43.70 , 28.54 
Average of 12 35.13 


Average 3
50.26 , 27.75 , 34.45 , 29.73 , 28.89 , 38.93 , 32.79 , (50.51) , 32.42 , 34.95 , 25.34 , (17.39)
average of 12 33.55

hi this is my first post on the 2x2 race thread!


----------



## Czery (Aug 5, 2012)

sub 6

mean 6.27

avg 1 (10.44), 4.33, 5.53, 7.66, 7.39,9.95, 4.79, 8.24, 5.54, (4.09), 9.48,4.58 = avg12: 6.75 (σ = 2.07)
avg 2 6.77, 7.02, 5.31, (3.40), (7.73),7.44, 5.01, 6.13, 5.52, 3.59, 4.70,4.93 = 5.64 (σ = 1.19)
avg 3 8.06, 5.72, 4.87, 7.06, 8.40, 4.44, (23.44), 3.85, (2.04), 2.72, 15.96,3.21 = 6.43 (σ = 3.88)


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 96:*
*Sub 6*

Avg 1: 6.15, 8.62, 8.04, 8.02, 7.85, (5.04), (10.00), 6.32, 6.42, 8.26, 7.24, 7.32 = *7.42*
Avg 2: 6.16, 7.31, 7.18, 4.58, 6.70, 7.42, 5.62, 9.46, (9.83), 7.44, 5.54, (4.23) = *6.74*
Avg 3: 9.36, 6.70, 6.47, 8.76, (10.42), 9.11, 8.58, 6.94, (2.76), 6.19, 7.36, 8.25 = *7.77*

Mean: *7.31*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 96*

*Round 96*

9.38, 12.30, (7.84), (17.14), 12.01, 12.49, 8.21, 10.69, 9.51, 10.40, 10.28, 8.34 = *10.36*
11.55, 10.12, 11.40, 9.02, 9.02, (7.38), 12.44, (15.81), 10.52, 9.34, 9.96, 10.13 = *10.35*
14.67, 14.25, 11.30, 9.16, (16.01), 11.67, 9.65, 10.24, (4.29), 9.49, 8.94, 13.42 = *11.27*

*Mean: 10.66*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 96 Results


*Sub-3*
KCuber- 3.24

*Sub-6*
Sillas- 5.42 (3/3) GRADUATED!!!
Czery-6.27
uvafan-6.32
Outsmash-7.31

*Sub-10*
Brian Kremer-10.66

*Sub-30*
Yellow Toad-35.09


----------



## KCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 97 Scrambles
Round will end next Friday.

Sorry for posting these late.

*Average 1*
1. R' U F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2
2. R' U' F2 R2 U' F R F2 U
3. R' F U F' U F2 U R' F'
4. R U2 F2 R F U2 R' F' U'
5. U' R U F2 R' F2 U2 R' F
6. U' R F2 U' F' R2 U R F U'
7. U' R2 F R' F' R2 U2 R2 U2
8. F2 R' U2 R' F' U' F' U R2
9. U' R' F R2 U' F U2 R2 U'
10. F' U2 F R' U R' U' F' U2
11. R U R' U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U'
12. U R2 F2 U' R' U F' R' U2

*Average 2*
1. U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R F' R2
2. R2 F2 R F' U2 R F R2 U2
3. U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F' U R2 U'
4. R2 U2 F' U F R' F' R U
5. R' F' R' F R U2 F2 R2 U'
6. U2 F' U F' U' R U2 F' R'
7. F U2 R' F R U2 F' U2 R2
8. F2 U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R'
9. U2 F' U' R U' F2 R F R U'
10. R2 U' F' R' U' F2 U' F U2
11. U2 R' U' F R' U2 R2 U' R'
12. R F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U2

*Average 3*
1. U2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 R F' R2
2. R2 F2 R F' U2 R F R2 U2
3. U2 F' R2 F2 R' U F' U R2 U'
4. R2 U2 F' U F R' F' R U
5. R' F' R' F R U2 F2 R2 U'
6. U2 F' U F' U' R U2 F' R'
7. F U2 R' F R U2 F' U2 R2
8. F2 U' F' R2 F U2 R2 U2 R'
9. U2 F' U' R U' F2 R F R U'
10. R2 U' F' R' U' F2 U' F U2
11. U2 R' U' F R' U2 R2 U' R'
12. R F2 R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Sillas (Aug 14, 2012)

Race to sub-5
Mean: *5.38*


Average1: 5.41
5.04, (6.78), 6.67, 5.34, 5.05, 5.36, 5.64, (4.34), 5.08, 4.70, 6.25, 4.93

Average1: 5.31
4.61, 6.15, 4.78, 5.47, (6.73), 5.62, (4.04), 4.19, 5.44, 5.86, 4.89, 6.06

Average3: 5.41
6.68, 4.63, 5.27, 5.91, 4.94, (6.96), (3.48), 4.82, 4.20, 5.88, 5.84, 5.91


----------



## foolish (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 97
Race to sub-10

*Avg. 1: 10.30*
9.12, _(7.66)_, 11.41, 9.70, 8.82, 9.55, 8.94, _(13.28)_, 12.27, 11.44, 11.60, 10.13
*Avg. 2: 11.73*
_DNF(21.95)_, _(8.10)_, 11.14, 14.75, 9.49, 9.01, 12.19, 8.99, 11.44, 13.53, 9.14, 17.65
*Avg. 3: 10.87*
12.35, _(8.40)_, 9.40, _(15.68)_, 8.97, 11.36, 13.12, 8.66, 10.86, 15.50, 9.09, 9.42

*Mean: 10.97*


----------



## uvafan (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 97
Race to sub6

7.79, 4.71, 6.04, 7.51, 4.94, (4.04), 6.79, (13.53), 5.26, 5.83, 4.83, 5.58 = *5.93*
6.79, (3.67), 4.16, 6.31, 7.78, 5.97, 6.36, 5.90, 6.94, 6.30, (8.02), 7.56 = *6.41*
7.06, 6.19, 5.04, 6.61, 6.94, (7.64), 6.10, (2.13), 6.51, 5.69, 6.48, 7.51+ = *6.41*

Mean of 3:*6.25*

Average 2 and 3 have the same scrambles, so I used my own for average 3...


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

uvafan said:


> Round 97
> Average 2 and 3 have the same scrambles, so I used my own for average 3...


My bad, i failed so badly, will not make this mistake next round


----------



## jonlin (Aug 17, 2012)

Race to sub 3
4.16, 3.64, 4.73, 3.50, 4.62, 3.85, 3.62, 4.44, 3.42, 5.31, 3.41, 4.76 = 4.07
3.00, 3.45, 2.13, 3.82, 4.84, 4.30, 4.69, 2.67, 4.04, 4.58, 2.72, 5.26 = 3.81
5.22, 2.69, 3.05, 4.33, 3.54, 3.32, 3.31, 3.39, 4.89, 2.90, 6.90, 2.50 = 3.66
Result: 3.85


----------



## Czery (Aug 17, 2012)

AVG 1 || 7.78, 15.29, 5.90, 8.46, 4.66, 6.48,3.73, 9.41, 8.58, 5.02, 4.72, 5.20 || 6.62 (σ = 1.79)
AVG 2 || 5.47, 8.69, 5.80, 5.93, 8.75, 10.68,8.41, 5.46, 7.36, 11.37, 7.70, 8.11 || 7.69 (σ = 1.61)
AVG 3 || 5.46, 4.72, 10.11, 5.52, 19.24,4.11, 4.25, 3.92, 4.90, 5.43, 6.42,8.36 || 5.93 (σ = 1.91)

Mean of 3 || *6.74
*
I'm learning CLL! Yay!


----------



## KCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 97 Results

*Sub-3*
jonlin-3.85

*Sub-5*
Sillas-5.38

*Sub-6*
uvafan-6.25
Czery-6.74

*Sub-10*
foolish-10.97


----------



## KCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

*Round 98 Scrambles*

This round will end next Friday.

Average 1:
1. F U' F' R2 U2 F U F R2 
2. R' F U F R2 U2 R' F U2 
3. U2 F' R' U R' F2 R' U' R' 
4. F' R U' R' U' R F2 R F2 R 
5. R' U F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F' 
6. U R2 F2 U F' U R F U2 
7. R2 U F R F' R2 F' U2 F 
8. R U2 R F2 R' F U2 F2 R' 
9. R2 U2 R' F U F2 R2 U2 R' U' 
10. F2 R F R' F U F2 R' U' 
11. R' U' F R2 F2 R' U2 F U' 
12. U2 F2 U' R' U2 F2 R U2 R 

Average 2:
1. U' F2 U' F R2 F' R U' F' 
2. F' R' U R2 F2 R' U' R U' 
3. R F' R F' U R' U F' R U' 
4. U' F2 R2 U F R2 U' F' U2 
5. U R F U2 F U2 R U R2 U 
6. R2 F' R' U R' F2 U R U' 
7. U2 R U R' U2 F' R U' F2 
8. R' U' R2 F' U' R U F2 U' 
9. U' F' U R F2 R U2 R U' 
10. F R' F' U R2 F2 R' F2 U' 
11. R U F' R U' R F' U2 F' U 
12. R U F R' F2 R2 F' R U2 

Average 3:
1. F2 R' F U' F2 U' F2 U' R 
2. R U R' U F2 U2 R2 F' U' R 
3. F U F' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U' 
4. U' R' U R' U2 F R U2 R' 
5. R' F' U F' U R2 U R U 
6. R2 F2 U2 F R' U2 F2 R2 U2 
7. R2 U' F2 R F2 U2 F U R' 
8. R' F U R' F2 R' U F2 U' 
9. F' R' U2 R' F U R2 F' R' 
10. U2 F' R2 U R F R U2 F' 
11. F R U' R U' F R' F' U2 
12. F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 F R'


----------



## uvafan (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 98 

Race to sub6

(8.25), 6.10, 6.96, 6.40, 6.59, 5.93, 7.31, 6.18, (4.07), 5.43, 5.66, 5.92 = *6.25*

6.20, 5.30, 5.96, 7.91, 6.05, 6.46, (9.31), (4.34), 7.97, 5.90, 5.60, 6.77 = *6.41*

6.69, 5.64, 6.24, 6.58, (4.55), 4.96, (8.51+), 5.01, 4.67, 6.92, 6.31, 5.25 = *5.83*
*
Mean of 3: 6.16


*


----------



## Czery (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 98

Mean of 3: 7.69

Avg 1 || 4.34, 6.13, 5.89, 9.20, (27.68), 5.12, (3.99), 8.08, 5.41, 5.04, 8.36, 4.16 ||* 6.17 *(σ = 1.77)
Avg 2 || 5.98, 4.15, 9.02, (13.84), 6.02, 12.28, 11.65, 10.45, 8.08, (3.62), 8.53 ||* 8.46 *(σ = 2.74)
Avg 3 || 7.91, 6.20, (4.02), 17.44, 9.21,8.81, 4.38, 7.89, 7.20, 6.99, 8.54, (1:04.90) || *8.46* (σ = 3.46)


Finished.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 18, 2012)

*Round 98*

*Round 98
Mean of 3: 9.75*

8.59, 9.06, (17.86), 13.43, 9.78, 9.68, 9.93, 11.01, (7.70), 9.26, 8.58, 9.45 = *9.87*
14.63, (15.64), 9.75, 9.54, 11.48, 9.76, 11.20, 10.01, 8.84, 9.81, (8.33), 10.07 = *10.50*
9.17, (13.01), 9.96, 10.60, 7.73, (7.17), 8.22, 7.45, 8.72, 8.72, 10.95, 7.45 = *8.89*



Spoiler



*Round 97
Mean of 3: 9.59*

8.32, 8.48, 8.06, 11.41, 9.37, (6.10), 8.97, 10.00, 8.72, 9.93, 9.71, (DNF) = *9.29*
11.10, (6.14), (13.01), 10.74, 7.39, 9.75, 12.40, 8.06, 8.40, 11.31, 12.88, 9.20 = *10.12*
9.14, (4.93), 6.45, 13.07, 8.11, 9.48, 7.78, 8.98 +2, 8.33, (13.37), 10.88, 9.42 = *9.36*


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 98
Sub 7

Average1: 7.09, 5.57, 8.30, 8.32, 6.73, (10.57), 6.00, (5.00), 8.08, 5.95, 8.34, 7.95 = *7.23*
Average2: 6.50, 7.69, (7.79), 7.62, 7.54, 6.62, 7.47, (5.54), 7.58, 7.50, 6.60, 5.96 =* 7.11*
Average3: 7.91, 6.54, (9.36), 9.04, 7.08, 8.59, 6.81, (4.59), 7.58, 8.53, 7.35, 6.89 =* 7.63*

*Mean: 7.32*


----------



## KCuber (Aug 25, 2012)

Round 98 Results

Sub-6
uvafan-6.16

Sub-7
Outsmash-7.32
Czery-7.69

Sub-9
Brian Kremer-9.75


Round 99 Scrambles

Average 1
1. R' F' R U' R' U2 R U R' 
2. F R U R' U F' U2 R U2 
3. R' U2 R U F2 U2 F' U' F2 R 
4. F U R2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U' 
5. U2 R2 U R' F2 R' U2 F' R 
6. U2 R U' F U' F' U2 F R' U' 
7. U2 F2 R' U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U' 
8. U' R2 U' R U' F' U2 F' R2 U' 
9. F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U F2 
10. F R2 U F' R2 F' R' F2 R' 
11. F U2 R' U2 R F2 U' F' R' U' 
12. U' F U2 R' F R2 U' R U' 

Average 2
1. R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U R2 
2. R U2 R U' R U2 R2 F2 U' 
3. U R' U2 F' U' R' F2 R' U' 
4. F R2 F U' F R' F2 R' U' 
5. F R' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 R 
6. F' R2 U' F R2 U' F2 U' R 
7. R F R' F U2 F2 U' R2 U 
8. R' F2 U R U' F' U' F2 U' 
9. R' U2 F' U' F' R' U R' U' 
10. F' U' R U' R U2 R F2 U 
11. F' R U2 F U2 R' U R U' 
12. U F' R U2 F' R2 F U R2 U' 

Average 3
1. R2 F R2 U2 F' U' F2 U' F 
2. U2 R2 F R' U' R U' F U 
3. U F2 R' U' F U R' U2 F2 
4. F2 U' R F U2 R2 U' F' U' 
5. R F2 R' U' F U2 R' U2 R' U' 
6. F2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 
7. F2 U' F U F2 U' R F R2 
8. R2 U2 R F' R2 F U' F' U2 
9. F R F U2 F' U R' U' F' 
10. R' F2 R U' R U' F2 U2 R2 U' 
11. R2 U' R' F U' F2 U2 F' R 
12. R F U R F2 U F' R2 U


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 25, 2012)

Round 99
Race to sub7

Average 1: 8.93, 6.59, 8.26, 6.56, 7.13, 8.45, 7.69, 8.67, (5.88), 7.77, (9.59), 7.66 = *7.77*
Average 2: 6.24, (8.80), 7.77, 6.38, (4.86), 8.42, 8.59, 6.77, 6.80, 8.69, 7.57, 4.92 = *7.21*
Average 3: 8.62, 7.51, 7.09, 6.97, 6.13, 6.91, (9.91), 9.38, 5.69, (4.93), 7.63, 5.24 = *7.12*

Mean of 3: *7.37*


----------



## Czery (Aug 26, 2012)

Avg 1
7.51, 5.11, (7.91), 6.53, (3.47),4.54, 6.35, 5.13, 3.56, 3.95, 7.26,4.40 = 5.43 //yay

Avg 2
3.50, 6.40, 7.58+, 4.42, (2.32),4.58, 5.63, 4.06, 5.85, (8.38), 2.53,5.53 = 5.01 //hey

Avg 3
5.59, 6.02, 5.12, 5.56, 4.63, (4.10),10.76, 4.70, 5.67, 6.78, 4.43, (19.18) = 5.93 // oy

MEAN OF TREEZ = 5.45


----------



## foolish (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 99
Race to sub-10

*Avg. 1: 9.89*
9.98, 10.91, 7.71, 12.06, _(14.54)_, 8.56, 11.49, 6.39, 8.58, 11.02, _(6.18)_, 12.22

*Avg. 2: 9.60*
_(12.77)_, 10.90, 10.07, 11.71, _(5.36)_, 8.88, 10.40, 8.17, 6.65, 9.47, 7.31, 12.45

*Avg. 3: 10.67*
10.59, 10.64, 14.29, _(7.31)_, 9.62, 10.67, 11.31, 10.08, _(14.85)_, 8.96, 8.61, 11.92

*Mean: 10.05*

-.- damn that last average ...


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 28, 2012)

*Round 99*

*Round 99
Mean of 3: 9.68*

9.94, 11.41, 14.81, 7.25 17.92 7.17 7.90 7.41 , 8.72, (21.30), (5.70), 11.82, = *10.43*
12.93, 7.54, 14.78, 8.55, (4.45), 10.13, 8.43, 8.69, (DNF 9.13), 6.85, 10.92, 9.10 = *9.22*
8.07, 8.69, 9.63, (7.57), 9.32, 12.19, (12.26), 8.47, 9.15, 8.67, 9.37, 8.36 +2 = *9.39*


----------



## KCuber (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 99 Results*

Sub-5
Czery 5.45

Sub-7
FaLoL 7.37

Sub-9
Brian Kremer 9.68

Sub-10
Foolish 10.05

*Round 100 Scrambles*

1. U2 F2 R F' U R' U2 F' R' U2 
2. F' U2 R2 F2 R' F R F2 U2 
3. F' R U2 F' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 
4. R F U2 R2 U' R' F' U R' 
5. R U2 R' F' U R2 F' R' U 
6. U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U 
7. U R U' R2 U F' R F' R2 
8. R2 U' R F' U' R F U2 F R2 
9. F' U' F' R F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 
10. R F' R2 U2 F U' F' R' U2 
11. F U' F U F2 R U F2 R2 
12. R2 F' U' F U' R U' F2 R 

1. U F' U' R' F2 U R F2 U2 
2. R' F' R' U2 F2 R F' U R' U' 
3. R F' R' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 
4. U R' U2 R' U' F U2 F U' 
5. F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U F' U' 
6. U2 F' R' F U2 R U2 R' U 
7. U' F2 R U2 R' F' U2 F' U2 
8. F' U R2 U R F' R2 F R2 U' 
9. R F' R U2 R U' R' F' U 
10. F U F' U R' F U' F2 R 
11. F' R' F R U' F U' F' U' 
12. U' R' U F U' R2 U F' R

Average of 12: 0.07
1. R F2 R' F2 R F U2 R' F 
2. F2 R F R2 F U F U R2 U2 
3. F2 U2 F' R2 F' R F2 R' U 
4. F R2 F U R' F2 R F2 U' 
5. U' F2 U2 F' U' F U' R U2 
6. F' R2 U' F2 U' F U2 F2 R2 U' 
7. F U2 F U' R' U2 R2 F2 U' 
8. R' U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R2 U2 
9. R2 F2 R' U R2 F' U2 R' U' 
10. U F' U' R2 F2 U2 F' U' F' 
11. R2 U' R F U R F2 R' U' 
12. R' U R' U2 R F2 U' F' R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 100*

*Round 100
Mean of 3: 9.66*

9.08, (14.48), 9.62, 9.24, 10.76, (5.25), 8.65, 9.71, 13.41, 9.51, 8.91, 11.17 = *10.00*
8.00, 9.43, 7.65, 8.67, 9.53, 8.09, 7.83, (10.92), 9.65, 7.77, (6.59), 7.68 = *8.43*
8.13, 11.17, 12.60, (DNF), 7.53, 11.03, 12.86, 9.82, 8.56, 13.74, (6.92), 10.21 = *10.56*


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 2, 2012)

Round 100

Race to sub-7

Average 1: 8.24, 7.48, 7.88, 9.33, (9.64), 6.04, 7.92, 7.44, 7.23, 5.52, 6.29, (4.72) = *7.34*
Average 2: 7.76, 5.88. 8.53, (8.56), 6.17, 7.20, (4.57), 7.79, 7.73, 6.97, 5.78, 7.15 = *7.10*
Average 3: 7.42, (4.43), 6.79, 6.60, 7.52, 6.44, 9.83, 8.21, (10.26), 6.71, 6.92, 8.78 = *7.52*

Mean of 3: *7.32*


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 100
Mean of 3: 10.71
Race to sub-10

Average 1: 7.92, 12.21, 10.53, 11.48, 12.47, (4.92), 11.83, 12.70, 9.06, (13.58), 8.43, 10.80 = 10.74
Average 2: 12.33, 12.98, 7.55, 8.74, 9.88, 6.52, (5.23), 8.58, 9.18, (13.22), 6.28, 11.43 = 9.35
Average 3: 18.87, 8.82, 8.87, 10.60, 10.32, 15.19, (21.08), 7.80, 14.14, 15.55, (6.06), 10.35 = 12.05


----------



## KCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 100 Results

Sub-7
FaLoL 7.32

Sub-9
Brian Kremer 9.66

Sub-10
anaveragecuber 10.71


----------



## KCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 101 Scrambles

Average 1

1. F R U2 F' R' F2 R F' R2 
2. U F U' F2 U R2 U' F R2 U2 
3. R2 F R2 F U F2 R' F R 
4. F' R2 F2 R' F U2 R F2 U' 
5. F U R' U F2 R' U R' F 
6. U' F U' F U F' R' U R' 
7. U R' U' F2 U' R F' U2 F' 
8. U2 F' R F R2 F U F' U' 
9. F' R' F U' F2 R F' U F U2 
10. U2 R' F R2 U' F2 U' F R2 U' 
11. F2 R U2 R F U2 F2 R F2 U' 
12. U2 F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 F2 U2 

Average 2
1. F2 U R U2 F U' F U2 F U' 
2. U' F R' F U R U2 F R' 
3. F R F U2 R2 F R' F' U' 
4. U2 F R' F R2 U' F2 U' R' 
5. U2 F2 U F' R F U2 F U' 
6. F2 R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U R' 
7. U2 F2 U F' U R' U F U 
8. F' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U2 
9. U' R F' U2 R U R' F' U2 
10. F U2 R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 U' 
11. U R F' R2 U F' U F' R' 
12. R' U' R' F2 R' F R F' U2 

Average 3
1. F' R' F' U2 R F2 R U R2 
2. R U R' F2 R U F2 R U2 
3. R2 U' F2 R U' R2 F U' F2 U' 
4. R U2 F R' U2 R F2 R U2 
5. U F U' F' U R' U F2 U2 
6. R' F' U F U R U R2 U' 
7. R' F' R' F U F' R' F U 
8. U2 R2 F' U' F2 R' F2 R' F U2 
9. R F R2 U' R F' R2 F2 R' 
10. F' R U F' R U' R U R2 
11. R F2 R' F U' R' F R U2 
12. U F' R F' R U F' R2 U2


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 101

Average 1: 8.76, 8.01, 7.93, 6.43, 7.86, 7.89, (6.21), 7.54, 6.28, (9.15), 8.00, 8.10 = *7.68*
Average 2: 6.92, 6.93, 6.60, 8.07, (4.80), 7.25, 5.08, 5.96, 6.34, (8.17), 7.50, 4.96 = *6.56*
Average 3: 10.09, 8.81, 7.43, 6.62, 6.44, 7.65, 8.02, 7.50, (13.12), 7.74, 5.15, (3.59) = *7.55*

Mean of 3: *7.26*


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2012)

Round 101

1st average: 3.90
(6.73), 3.35, 4.25, 3.80, 2.98, 4.04, 3.31, (2.90), 6.20, 3.43, 4.61, 3.03
2nd average: 3.22
3.06, 3.35, 2.82, 4.45, (2.14), (5.14), 3.68, 2.99, 3.32, 2.74, 2.98, 2.86
3rd average: 2.90
3.11, 3.07, 2.91, 3.32, 2.29, 2.82, 3.27, 2.54, 3.53, 2.13, (3.58), (1.42)

Mean: 3.34


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 15, 2012)

Im in! Lets go 2x2!
101
1) 4.95, 5.56, 5.21, 3.95, 6.89, 4.44, 5.77, 5.76, 6.71, 5.12, 5.26, 7.94 = 5.57
2) 3.65, 6.25, 7.00, 5.93, 3.55, 6.41, 5.98, 5.67, 5.74, 6.49, 8.05, 5.02 = 5.81
3) 3.77, 6.34, 7.26, 4.91, 5.77, 4.40, 6.17, 6.46, 6.35, 7.24, 6.99, 6.49 = 6.11
= 5.81


----------



## KCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 102 Scrambles

Average 1

1. U2 F R2 F' U F' U F' U2 R'	

2. R U2 R U R' U2 F R' F' U2	

3. F2 R' U R2 U F' U R F U2	

4. R F U2 R2 F U R' U F2 U	

5. F' U F U' F2 R' U F U F'	

6. F2 R' U R' U R2 U F' R' F	

7. U2 R' U2 R' U R F' U F' R'	

8. U' F U F2 U F U2 F2 U R'	

9. F' R U2 F' R F' R U' F U	

10. F U' R F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F'	

11. R U' R' F R' F2 U2 R F R'	

12. U' F' R2 U' F R2 F R F' U2	

Average 2

1. R F' R' F R F' U R' F2 R2	

2. U2 R2 F' R U2 R2 F R2 U2 F2	

3. U2 F2 U F R' F' U F R' U2	

4. U2 F R2 F R' F' R' U2 F R	

5. F R' F U F2 R2 F U F U	

6. R' U R' U' R' U' F R2 U' F2	

7. F U' R' F' R2 U R2 U R2 U	

8. R' F' R2 U2 R F2 U2 R2 F' U'	

9. R F U2 F2 U' F' R2 F2 U2 F2	

10. R' U F2 R U2 F' R' U' R2 F'	

11. U2 R' U F R' U' F R2 F' R'	

12. R U2 R F' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F2

Average 3

1. R U' R F U2 R2 U' F' U F	

2. F2 U F2 R U' R2 F U' F' U2	

3. F2 U R2 F2 R U' F U' R U2	

4. R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R U F2 U	

5. F R U2 F R' U R' F' R' F'	

6. F U F' U2 R U2 F R F2 U'	

7. R F R' F2 U' R' F U' F' U2	

8. F U F2 R F' U' F2 U2 F U'	

9. F' U' F U' R F U2 F2 U' R2	

10. U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R F' U2	

11. U' R F U' F' U2 F2 U R2 F2	

12. R F' R F' U R2 F R F' R2

Round 101 Results:
1.emolover 3.34
2.PandaCuber 5.81
3.FaLol 7.26


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 102

Average 1: 7.54, 6.34, 6.79, 7.05, 6.42, 8.22, (8.28), 7.36, 6.95, 7.98, 7.71, (6.09) = *7.24*
Average 2: (5.60), 6.70, 5.63, 5.92, 6.94, 8.05, 8.49, 6.15, 5.75, (8.52), 6.91, 8.14 = *6.87*
Average 3: (5.12), 7.10, (9.77), 8.01, 6.45, 8.56, 8.21, 6.33, 5.79, 6.13, 5.69, 8.51 = *7.08*

Mean of 3: *7.06*


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 19, 2012)

6.14, 4.41, 4.67, 5.54, 6.20, 4.58, 8.39, 4.63, 3.17, 4.44, 4.21, 6.19 = 5.10
4.46, 5.86, 4.42, 5.50, 4.81, 4.99, 4.25, 3.81, 5.93, 4.30, 5.20, 3.23 = 4.76
5.28, 5.45, 4.82, 5.72, 2.89, 5.67, 2.69, 4.90, 5.47, 4.70, 3.85, 5.83 = 4.88
= 4.93


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 19, 2012)

round 102 
ave 1: 4.50, 5.58, 6.06, 4.98, 3.00, 6.19, 6.15, 6.70, 5.18, 2.84, 7.98, 5.44
ave 2: 6.53, 6.30, 6.01, 6.35, 5.95, 7.46, 4.96, 3.16, 6.04, 4.91, 6.94, 5.56
ave 3: 7.05, 6.16, 6.43, 10.70, 2.45, 7.36, 6.08, 5.36, 3.01, 4.08, 5.30, 6.10
ave: 5.67


----------



## AndersB (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 102
Goal: sub -5

Mean of 3 AVGs: *5.17*

5.94, 4.99, 5.25, 4.44, 5.30, 5.31, 4.09, 5.52, 5.53, 5.42, 3.22, 6.61 = 5.18
5.17, 5.72, 6.23, 8.42, 3.89, 6.11, 4.36, 4.38, 8.19, 4.61, 6.67, 2.83 = 5.53
4.88, 3.99, 6.19, 8.91, 4.67, 5.86, 5.70, 3.08, 2.97, 3.63, 5.00, 4.97 = 4.80


----------



## KCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 103 Scrambles

Average 1:


Spoiler



1. R U2 F2 R F2 R' U' R' F U2	
2. U2 R F' R U2 F' R2 F' R U2	
3. R' F2 U' F R2 F U' R2 F U'	
4. R2 U R U2 F' U F' U F' R	
5. F U R F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R	
6. R' U2 R' U F2 U' F U' F R2	
7. U F2 U' F' R' U2 R2 F2 U R2	
8. F' U R' U' F2 R' U R' F U	
9. F R2 U R F2 R2 U F2 R F	
10. R2 F U2 F2 R2 U R U2 R' U2	
11. F' R U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R U	
12. F' U2 R F2 U' F' R F2 U F2



Average 2



Spoiler



1. U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F U' F R	
2. F2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R' U2	
3. R' U R' F2 U' R2 U' R' U R'	
4. U2 R2 F' U2 F R2 F R U' F2	
5. F2 U' F U2 R F2 U' F2 U2 R2	
6. F2 R' F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 R2	
7. U2 F' U2 R F2 R U2 R' F' R	
8. R2 U2 R U' R F2 U F2 U2 F'	
9. R F U F2 R' F R F' R' U'	
10. U' R F2 U' R' F U F2 R2 U'	
11. R2 F' R' U F2 R2 F2 R2 F R'	
12. F U2 R2 F U' R F' R2 F U'



Average 3



Spoiler



1. U' R F' U F' U F U2 F' U'	
2. U' R' F R' F' U R' F' U2 F2	
3. F' R2 F' U R U2 R U2 F2 R'	
4. F' R' F2 U' R' U' R F R U'	
5. U R2 F2 R U R' U' F' U' R2	
6. U2 F R F' R U F U' F' R2	
7. F2 U' F R U F R2 F2 R' F'	
8. F' R2 F2 U R2 U R' F U R2	
9. R2 F2 R2 F U R' F2 R2 F' U2	
10. F R' F R2 U2 R2 F2 R U' F'	
11. U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 R F2 R	
12. R F2 U R' U2 F R2 U R2 U'



Round 102 Results
1.PandaCuber 4.93
2.AndersB 5.17
3.CJF2L 1 5.67
4.FaLoL 7.06


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

I demand better scrambles.


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 103

Average 1: 4.81, 7.39, 8.04, 7.09, 6.41, (9.38), (2.27), 6.51, 4.47, 8.37, 6.78, 6.69 = *6.66*
Average 2: (9.06), 7.83, 7.01, 7.17, 8.03, 5.66, 5.95, (4.22), 7.66, 6.02, 7.10, 6.22 = *6.86*
Average 3: 5.33, 5.15, 6.04, 8.72, 6.29, 6.68, (9.07), (4.82), 7.57, 6.85, 8.28, 6.90 = *6.78*

Mean of 3: *6.77*


----------



## KCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I demand better scrambles.


oops my bad  are they good now?


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 24, 2012)

KCuber said:


> oops my bad  are they good now?



Do you count my results ??


----------



## KCuber (Sep 24, 2012)

FaLoL said:


> Do you count my results ??


yeah I'll keep yours if you want, but you can do the new scrambles if you want to. Your choice.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 1, 2012)

*Round 103*

*Round 103
Average: 8.14*

6.89, 11.21, 8.04, (DNF), 12.52, 9.52, 8.03, 12.90, 7.84, 7.62, (4.98), 7.66 = *9.22*
7.99, 7.23, 8.74, 8.53, 9.30, (6.36), 7.74, 9.03, (9.96), 6.49, 7.28, 8.13 = *8.01*
7.67, 8.60, 8.22, 5.49, 7.74, 4.15, (21.46), 8.65, 7.24, (3.83), 9.92, 4.28 = *7.19*



Spoiler



*Round 102
Average: 8.70*

(11.72), 7.95, 9.39, 8.77, 8.86, 11.52, 9.48, 8.33, 6.38, (4.45), 9.25, 8.47 = *8.84*
8.37, 8.25, 7.30, 7.67, 9.99, 9.42, 7.79, 7.55, (5.58), 9.47, (10.57), 9.24 = *8.50*
7.78, 7.74, 11.84, 7.54, 10.71, 7.73, 11.52, 8.03, 7.05, (3.28), 7.81, (DNF) = *8.77*



*Round 101
Average: 9.77*

9.67, 8.87, 12.39, 8.09, 10.77, 8.28, 8.82, (6.37), (12.76), 9.79, 9.46, 7.62 (+2) = *9.57*
(12.04), 8.44, 9.71, 8.45, 8.68, 8.05, 9.63, (7.96), 8.59, 8.33, 11.17 (+2), 8.49 = *9.04*
10.36, 13.75, (8.20), 11.36, 9.62, 9.84, 12.66, (12.67), 9.12, 12.46, 9.74, 9.09 = *10.69*


----------



## KCuber (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 104 Scrambles



Spoiler



Average 1

1. F' U F R' U' F' R2 F' U F'	

2. F' R2 U2 R' F' R2 F R' F' R2	

3. F U R2 F2 R' F2 U' R' U2 F'	

4. U2 R2 U F U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F'	

5. R' U' F R' U' F R U' F' R'	

6. F U2 F R' U' R' F U2 F R'	

7. R' U R' F2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 U'	

8. R U2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R U'	

9. U F U2 F2 U2 F2 R U' F R'	

10. U2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R' F2	

11. F R2 F R U' R2 U2 R2 U' F	

12. U2 F' R' U2 F R' F U2 R' U


Average 2

1. U F' R U R F2 R2 F2 U2 F2	

2. U' F' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U F2 R	

3. R2 U F' R' U' R2 F U2 R F	

4. R U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R U2 R'	

5. F' R2 U F R' F U R2 F U	

6. F' R' U' R F' R F' U2 F2 R'	

7. F2 R' F' R U2 R' F U F R'	

8. R' U R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U' F2	

9. R' F R2 F2 R' F R2 F' U' R	

10. R' U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U' R U2	

11. U2 F U2 F2 R' F' R2 U' R' U'	

12. F U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R


Average 3

1. U' F R' U' F2 U R' F' U2 F	

2. F R U' R2 F R U R U R'	

3. U' R2 U' F' U' R F' U' R2 U	

4. F2 R' U' R F2 U R F' R U2	

5. R F U R F' U F U2 F2 U'	

6. R' F U' R2 F' R U' R F' R	

7. F R2 U' F' R2 U2 R2 U F' U2	

8. R2 F' R' U2 R U R F2 R2 F2	

9. U' F U2 F U F' R2 U' F U2	

10. F2 U F' R2 F U2 F U' R2 F2	

11. F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U' F2 R F'	

12. R U R F' U R F2 U' R' U'



Round 103 Results
1.FaLoL: 6.77
2.Brian Kremer: 8.14


----------



## KCuber (Oct 7, 2012)

Round 104
Average 1: 4.62, 3.92, 4.32, 4.51, 4.55, 3.44, 2.72, 4.36, 4.26, 4.24, 4.79, 3.36=4.16
Average 2: 4.41, 3.80, 3.45, 4.70, 3.77, 3.26, 4.46, 1.90, 5.88, 4.44, 2.43, 5.13=3.99
Average 3: 4.05, 2.55, 2.88, 4.34, 3.79, 4.42, 3.15, 4.77, 4.66, 3.75, 4.10, 4.58=3.97
Mean of 3 Averages: 4.04


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 104
Average 1: 2.62, 3.00, 3.10, (5.70), 4.76, 2.26, (1.79), 2.93, 2.94, 2.42, 2.76, 4.35= 3.11
Average 2: 2.39, 3.65, 2.12, 3.26, 2.40, (1.57), (4.50), 1.76, 2.61, 2.21, 3.98, 1.91= 2.63
Average 3: 3.17, 5.39, 2.79, 3.42, 3.49, 3.35, 3.16, 3.23, (5.47), 2.55, 3.53, (2.31)= 3.41
Mean of Averages= 3.05


----------



## KCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

Round 105 Scrambles



Spoiler



Average 1
1. R2 F' U' F2 R2 U R' U2 R 






2. R2 F' R' F' R F' U F2 U2 






3. U' F2 R' F' U2 R U' R U2 






4. F2 R2 F R' U F2 R U' R' 






5. R2 U R F' U2 F2 R U' F2 U' 






6. R' F U' F U F R2 U' R U' 






7. U F' R U' R F' R2 F' R2 






8. R F' R2 F' U2 R' U F2 






9. R2 U R U F2 R' F' R2 U 






10. F' R F R2 U' R' U R 






11. R' F R U2 R F' R U' R 






12. F R' U2 F R U2 R2 F R' U' 
Average 2
1. U2 F2 U' F2 U F' R U' R2 






2. F' R U2 R F' U R' U F2 






3. R2 F' U R F U R' F2 U 






4. U F R2 U2 F U2 F' 






5. R' F2 U R2 U R2 F' R2 F2 






6. R U' R2 U F U2 F U' R2 






7. U' F2 U' R' U R' U F' R' U' 






8. U' R U2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 R' 






9. F' R F2 U' F2 U' F U2 F' 






10. R2 U R F2 U' F U F' R 






11. F' R F2 U' R F2 U2 F' U 






12. R F R' F R' U' F U2 R2 
Average 3
1. F R F' U R' F2 R U R' U' 






2. U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U2 R F' 






3. R F U2 R2 F R U2 R F 






4. R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 






5. U' F U2 F' R2 F U' F 






6. F' U' R F2 U' F' U R' F' 






7. U F2 U F R' U' R F' U2 






8. F R' U2 R U2 F' R F2 






9. F' R2 U R' U R2 F U2 F' U' 






10. R2 F U' F2 R' U' R' U2 F U' 






11. U R' U2 F' U' R U F' U' 






12. F2 U' F2 U' F2 R U F R'



Round 104 Results
1.CuberMan: 3.05
2. KCuber: 4.04


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 14, 2012)

It's time to get back to cubing yeaaa .
*[1]* 2.63, 3.55, 4.89, 4.16, 5.17, 6.64, 6.00, 4.73, 4.59, 5.01, 5.64, 4.76=*4.85*
*[2]* 4.72, 4.38, 3.26, 3.16, 4.77, 6.07, 3.75, 3.62, 5.33, 3.56, 5.60, 3.62=*4.26*
*[3]* 4.29, 4.73, 3.98, 3.01, 4.05, 5.34, 1.72, 7.00, 4.48, 4.59, 5.06, 3.84=*4.34*
*mean of 3avg=4.48*


----------



## Czery (Oct 19, 2012)

*1.* 5.45, 6.58, 7.89, 5.22, (3.87), 7.08, 10.13, 6.78, 9.66, (11.28), 4.05, 6.00 = *6.88* 
*2.* 8.54, 6.38, 5.26, 4.56, 24.71, (3.73), (43.02), 20.48+, 20.36, 14.51, 6.73, 7.45 = *11.90* 
*3.* 5.48, 5.04, 4.59, (28.00), 4.45, 6.96, (4.12), 9.85, 4.47, 8.49, 12.79, 17.23 = *7.94* 

MEAN: 8.91

Trying hard to recall CLL. Not working.


----------



## KCuber (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry for not updating this thread when I needed to, I am gonna start a strict schedule and update this every Tuesday.

Round 105 Results:
1. Thunderbolt 4.48
2. Czery 8.91

Round 106 Scrambles:

Average 1


Spoiler



1. U R F2 R F R U2 F2 U' R' F	

2. F2 R2 U' R2 F U2 R2 U' F' U F'	

3. R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' R F R2 U2 F2	

4. U R2 F R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R' F' R2	

5. R2 F' U' F U R2 U2 F' U' F2 R'	

6. R' U2 R2 U2 F U' F2 R F U' R2	

7. F' R F2 R2 U' R F R' U' R' F2	

8. R U' F' U F R2 F R' U2 R F	

9. F' U' F R' U R F2 R' F' R2 F	

10. U' R2 F' U F U' F' U F2 R F'	

11. U' R' U F' R U2 R F R' U F	

12. U2 F U2 F R2 U2 F' U R F' R



Average 2


Spoiler



1. F U R2 U2 F2 U R F R2 F2 R	

2. R U F R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F U' F'	

3. R2 U' F2 R F U R2 U R F U	

4. F U' R' F2 R' F' U' R' F2 R F2	

5. U F' R U2 R U R2 F R2 F2 R	

6. R' F' R U' F' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R	

7. U' F2 R2 F R' U' F2 R F2 R' U2	

8. R U F2 U2 F R' F2 R U2 R U2	

9. U F U2 F2 R2 U2 R' F R F' R'	

10. F R F U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 R	

11. U2 R' U' R' U' R' F R U' F U2	

12. F2 R' F2 R2 U F R F' U2 R F



Average 3


Spoiler



1. F' U F2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F2 U' R'	

2. F' U2 F' R2 U' F' U2 R F2 R U	

3. R' F' U R' U R2 F' R2 U F2 U2	

4. F' U' F' U' R' U' F' U R2 F2 R'	

5. F R2 F' R U' R' U' F R2 U' F2	

6. F U' R2 F' U' F U2 R U2 R U'	

7. R' F U2 F2 R F2 U' R U2 R' U'	

8. R U R2 F2 R' U F U R2 U R	

9. F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R F' U'	

10. R2 F2 R F2 R2 U2 F R U2 R' U2	

11. U2 R' U' F' R' F U2 R' F' R' U2	

12. R2 U2 R' U R' F' U2 F2 R F U2



Good luck to all competitors


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 106
8.79, 3.48, 5.83, 6.16, 5.06, 6.60, 3.74, 5.59, 4.33, 3.60, 5.07, 4.31=*5.03*
4.65, 3.20, 4.90, 7.24, 5.49, 3.24, 4.74, 3.53, 4.92, 3.06, 4.41, 4.19=*4.33*
5.90, 3.85, 7.66, 4.39, 6.15, 5.72, 4.13, 6.10, 4.31, 5.24, 4.62, 6.61=*5.32*
*Mean of 3avg=4.89*


----------



## emolover (Oct 28, 2012)

Average 1: 4.20
4.17, 3.70, 3.93, 4.40, 3.96, 4.65, 2.93, 5.24, 4.66, 4.81, 3.84, 3.85

Average 2: 3.55
3.52, 2.92, 4.32, 3.04, 3.69, 5.21, 3.89, 3.06, 3.29, 1.97, 3.92, 3.89

Average 3: 3.73
2.70, 3.38, 3.90, 3.81, 3.70, 3.33, 3.75, 4.02, 3.56, 4.25, 4.86, 3.59

Mean: 3.82


----------



## KCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

Round 106 Results

1. Emolover: 3.82
2. Thunderbolt: 4.89

Round 107 Scrambles


Spoiler



Average 1:
1. U' F2 U R F2 U F2 R F2 R' F' R2	
2. F' U2 F' R2 U R2 F2 R U F R2 U	
3. U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R U' R U F2	
4. F2 U2 F R2 F2 U R F' R2 U R' U	
5. U' R2 U' F' U' F2 U' R' F R' U' F2	
6. U F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' F' U R' U2 F	
7. F' R F' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2	
8. F R' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U F R' F' U2	
9. F' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 U'	
10. R' U' R2 U R' F R F2 R2 U R U2	
11. R U2 F R U' F' U F2 R U' F' U2	
12. R' F' R2 U F' R2 U' R' U2 F R F
Average 2:
1. U R2 F' R F2 R2 U' F' U F2 U' F	
2. U R2 F R U' F2 R2 F2 R U2 F' R	
3. R U2 F2 U R F R U F' R2 F2 U	
4. R' F' R' U F' R F' R' F U F' R2	
5. U R' F U' F2 U F' U2 F R' F2 R'	
6. U F R2 F2 R F' R' F' R2 U R U	
7. U R U F' R' U F U R' U F' R	
8. U R' U' F' U' R' U F U F R F'	
9. R U' F2 U2 F2 U F' R2 U' R F R	
10. F2 R' U' R U' F U2 F U R' F' R'	
11. F2 R F' U2 R2 U2 R F' R2 U2 R' U'	
12. U' F R' F' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' F2
Average 3:
1. R U2 F U' R' F R2 U2 F' R' U2 F'	
2. U2 R2 U' R U F R2 F' U F R U2	
3. F' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 F U' R' U F'	
4. U2 R' U2 F2 U' F R' F' U2 F' U2 R'	
5. U R' U2 F2 U F' R' U R F R F2	
6. R U2 F2 R U' R' U' R F' U2 R F2	
7. U F U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' U F' U' F2	
8. F' U R U F' U F2 R' U2 F2 U' F'	
9. U2 F' R U R U R' F' R2 U2 R' F'	
10. F' U2 F' R2 F' R' U' F2 R' F U R'	
11. R F' U R F' U F2 U F U F2 U'	
12. F U R2 F R F R' U2 F U2 R' F'


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

Average 1: 3.86
4.28, 3.13, 4.39, 2.92, 3.93, 3.93, 3.63, 4.76, 2.52, 3.96, 3.69, 4.84
Average 2: 3.47
3.87, 2.09, 3.86, 3.65, 4.07, 3.76, 3.66, 3.26, 2.96, 4.30, 3.45, 2.17
Average 3: 3.05
5.36, 3.79, 3.58, 1.86, 3.15, 3.01, 3.34, 3.43, 2.96, 3.36, 2.05, 1.33

Mean: 3.46

That last average was quite lucky.


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 5, 2012)

avg1: 12.03
12.36, 13.68, 10.06, 12.06, 12.63, 12.50, 14.28, 13.31, 6.38, 12.38, 11.16, 10.11
avg2: 11.26
10.66, 7.90, 13.21, 11.96, 11.66, 12.94, 13.21, 6.84, 11.05, 11.05, 13.68, 8.97
avg3: 11.30
12.15, 12.96, 8.71, 11.81, 10.55, 13.52, 9.00, 10.02, 14.15, 10.46, 5.13, 13.86
mean of 3 avg: 11.53


----------



## KCuber (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry for the delay I had so much homework to do last night and I couldn't find time to update this.

*Round 107 Results*

1. Emolover: 3.46
2. hfdso: 11.53

*Round 108 Scrambles* 


*Average 1*


Spoiler



1. R2 U2 R F2 R F2 R' F U F' U R2	
2. R' U' R' U2 F2 U R U F U F' U2	
3. U R2 U' R U2 F U F R U' R U2	
4. F2 U F U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U2	
5. F2 R' F2 U F2 U2 R2 F' R U2 R U'	
6. F U R F' U' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F R2	
7. U' R2 F R' F R' F R F R U F	
8. R F R U2 F' R2 F' R2 F2 R' U R2	
9. F' U' R2 U' F' R' F R' U' R U F'	
10. U F' R F U2 F2 U' R U F' U2 R'	
11. U2 F2 R F' U F' R F2 U R U F'	
12. F R F R F R2 F' U F' R2 F R



_*Average 2*_


Spoiler



1. U' R2 F R' U F' U2 R F' R' F' R	
2. F2 R2 F' R F' R U R F R F' U2	
3. F' U R' F' R' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F U2	
4. U' F2 R U2 F' R U F' U F2 R' F	
5. U' R U F R U2 R' F2 R' U F R	
6. U F' R' F' R U2 R2 U2 R F U' F	
7. F' U R U' R' F R' F' R' F R2 F	
8. R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R' F' U R2 U2 R2	
9. R' F2 R' F' R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U2	
10. R U R2 F' U2 R F2 R' F R' U' F'	
11. U F' R' U' R2 F2 U R2 U F R2 U	
12. F2 U' F' R F' R F2 R' U2 R2 U R



*Average 3*


Spoiler



1. U2 F2 R U' R' F' U R U2 R F' R	
2. U2 F2 R U R U' R F2 R2 U' R U	
3. R' F R U R U2 R2 U2 R F R' U	
4. F R' U' R' F2 U F' U' R U' R' F	
5. U R F U' F U2 F2 R F U' R2 F	
6. U2 F2 U2 F U' F R' U' F' R' F2 U2	
7. F R F U' R2 F U' F' U F U F'	
8. F2 U F R2 F' R' F U2 F' R2 F U'	
9. F2 R U2 R' F' R' U' F R U2 R U2	
10. F U F U' R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U' R2	
11. F2 U' F R U' F R U' F R' F2 R	
12. F2 U F' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U F2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 108

Average 1: (3.57), 7.69, 6.58, 8.24, 5.85, 6.25, (11.89), 7.57, 5.97, 7.36, 6.24, 6.22 = 6.80

Average 2: 6.82, 5.02, 6.48, 3.03, 5.33, (9.41), (2.50), 5.19, 8.77, 6.46, 6.15, 7.86 = 6.11

Average 3: 4.90, 7.51, (8.00), 4.91, 6.05, 6.60, 7.49, 5.03, (4.55), 6.15, 6.02, 5.45 = 6.01

*Mean of 3: 6.31*

Some nice singles, but too many screw up solves...


----------



## KCuber (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 108

Average 1
2.46, 4.36, 2.75, 2.74, 5.50, 5.79, 3.67, 4.66, 3.56, 5.18, 1.95, 1.99=3.69

Average 2
3.38, 4.69+, 2.51, 2.29, 5.39, 4.02, 2.05, 3.74, 2.90, 5.27, 4.42, 3.45=3.67

Average 3
3.84, 7.23, 5.15, 1.57, 2.65, 3.05, 4.46, 3.11, 6.91+, 5.43, 3.35, 3.51=4.15

Mean: 3.84


----------



## Czery (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 108

Avg 1 = 4.88 (σ = 1.29)
(1.75), 5.56, 5.68, (12.92), 6.22, 4.35, 6.35, 6.29, 4.43, 3.53, 3.19, 3.20

Avg 2 = 5.12 (σ = 1.20)
6.23+, 6.03, 3.75, 3.55, 4.22, (8.08), (2.44), 4.85, 6.03, 5.87, 6.77+, 3.85

Avg 3 = 6.09 (σ = 1.18)
6.91, 4.04, 5.52, (24.83), 7.44, 7.68, (3.57), 5.59, 6.22, 4.93, 7.07, 5.48

Let's try 2x2.

Mean: 5.36


----------



## KCuber (Nov 15, 2012)

Round 108 Results

1. KCuber: 3.84
2. Czery: 5.36
3. god of rubic 2: 6.31

Round 109 Scrambles

Average 1



Spoiler



1. F2 U2 F R F R U2 F' R2 F2 R'	

2. F2 U2 F' R' U R F' U2 F2 R U2	

3. F R U2 F U2 R U2 R U R' F	

4. F2 U' F R2 U R' F U' F' U F'	

5. F' U' F2 R' F' U R2 F' R' F' U'	

6. R' U2 F' U F U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R'	

7. U F U2 R F R' F2 R F2 U R2	

8. F' U' R' U' R' U F' U2 F2 U2 R2	

9. U2 F' R2 U R U F2 R' F' R2 F	

10. F' U' F' R2 U2 R U2 R F' U' F2	

11. R' F' U2 F' R' U' F2 R2 U R' F	

12. F' R U2 F U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U'



Average 2



Spoiler



1. R U2 R' F' U' R F R' U' R F	

2. F' R F2 R' U' F U2 R2 U2 R F'	

3. F U F' U2 F' U2 R U F' R' U'	

4. U2 F R' F' U F2 U R' U' F2 U'	

5. U R' F R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F R	

6. U F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U R2 U' F'	

7. U R2 F2 R U R U F' R' F2 R2	

8. U F2 R' U' F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F	

9. R2 F2 R U2 R2 F U F2 U' F R'	

10. F' U2 R' F' R2 F' U F' R2 U2 R'	

11. F2 R' U F2 U' R F2 R U' F' U	

12. U F2 U R' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 F2



Average 3



Spoiler



1. F U2 R U2 F' R' U' R' U F U2	

2. U' R F2 U F2 R F U R2 U2 F2	

3. R' U2 F' U2 F2 R U R U F U'	

4. U R' U' F' R' F U2 F R' U F'	

5. F U2 R F' U' R F2 U F2 R U	

6. F R2 F U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 F2	

7. F' R2 U' R' U' R F2 R F R F	

8. U' R F2 U2 R' U R F2 R' U F2	

9. U' F R2 F' R U' F R' F2 R F'	

10. F' U' F' R F2 U' F' U' F2 U2 R'	

11. U R' F U2 F2 U R2 U' F U2 R'	

12. R2 F R U' R' F2 R U F2 U' F'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 109

Average 1: 6.35 7.58 7.36 (4.06) (18.31) 7.07 4.21 8.85 7.56 4.11 8.68 5.29 = *6.71*

Average 2: 5.45 7.86 9.34 (2.64) 5.10 6.54 (12.65) 5.22 5.76 5.81 5.59 5.42 =* 6.21*

Average 3: 5.38 4.84 7.09 (2.37) 5.08 9.00 6.48 5.81 5.67 6.04 (9.62) 9.34 = *6.47*

Mean of 3: *6.46*

Average is alright considering its my first time using CLL.


----------



## khoavo12 (Nov 22, 2012)

Average1: 7.86

8.79, 7.98, 7.90, 7.54, 9.16, (11.46), 5.21, 9.23, 7.13, 7.10, 8.56, (4.06)


----------



## KCuber (Nov 22, 2012)

Round 109 Results

1.god of rubic 2: 6.46
2.khoavo12: 7.86 (Do all three averages next time, if you don't your average will be a DNF)

Round 110 Scrambles



Spoiler



Average 1
1. R2 U R' F R' F2 U F R' U2 F	
2. F' R F R2 U R F2 R U R' F2	
3. U' F U2 R' U' F2 U R F2 U' F	
4. F R' F2 R U F' U2 F2 R F U	
5. U R F2 R U2 F R' F U2 F R2	
6. F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R F U' F' R'	
7. U2 F' R2 F U' R' U F' U' F2 R	
8. R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F U R' U2 F2 U	
9. R' U' R' U2 F R' U2 F' U2 F2 R2	
10. R U' F2 R U R' U R U' R2 F2	
11. F2 U2 R F R F' R2 F U F' U2	
12. F2 U' F R' F' U' F2 R' U' R' U'	


Average 2
13. F' R F' U' R' U2 R' F R2 F U	
14. F2 U2 F U' F' R2 F' R2 F U R	
15. R2 U F2 U' R U2 R' F U' R U2	
16. R U R U F2 U R F2 R U2 F2	
17. F U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2	
18. F' R' U2 R2 F' R' F R2 U2 F2 U	
19. F' U F' R2 F R F U2 R F R'	
20. R U2 F2 U' R F U2 R U2 R F	
21. U R2 F U R U2 R2 U2 R' F' U	
22. U F' R' U' R U' F R U' R2 F	
23. R U2 R' F' R2 F' U2 F2 U F2 R	
24. U R2 U' R' U F U' R U2 F' R	


Average 3
25. F' U2 F R U R' U2 R F' U' R'	
26. R2 U2 F2 U R' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2	
27. U F U2 R U F R U2 R U2 F2	
28. U R' U2 R2 F' R2 U2 F' R U2 R'	
29. U R' U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 F U' R	
30. F' U F2 R2 U F2 R F' U2 R F'	
31. F2 U R F' U2 F' U F2 U2 F R'	
32. U' R2 U2 R2 U' F U' F R2 F2 R'	
33. R2 F U' F' U R' U' R2 U2 F' R'	
34. U2 F U R2 F' U2 R' U' R' U' F2	
35. U F2 U' F U' R2 U2 F' U2 R F2	
36. U R F' R U' F U F U2 F' U'


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 23, 2012)

Round 110
Average 1: 4.67, 4.97, 6.17, 6.44, 5.49, (3.13), 5.02, 5.15, (8.16), 6.53, 5.01, 5.21 = 5.47
Average 2: 5.05, (6.44), (3.18), 4.14, 5.31, 5.94, 4.61, 4.65, 6.25, 6.33, 5.83, 5.73 = 5.38
Average 3: 4.41, 4.79, 4.50, 4.74, 4.64, 7.93, 6.62, (3.56), (8.01), 5.97, 7.02, 5.27 = 5.59

Mean: *5.48*

My first time in this thread. I hope I'm posting this correctly.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry for not updating this, I cannot do this anymore. If anyone one want to run this thread, it's all yours.


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 110 Results

1. sneaklyfox: 5.48


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 111 
Just one Average of 12
It will end on Dezember 23th

Scrambles:

1. D2 L D' R F R D2 R' B L F' U'
2. B D' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F U' F L2
3. B2 D B2 R U L' D' B2 U2 F2 L U
4. U L2 F2 L2 D R D L U R' F R'
5. U F' D' F D L' D2 R U2 B U2 L2
6. R2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 B' U L2 F' D
7. F' U' B' R' D2 B2 L' D F' L' F D2
8. U' L2 D' B' U L D B L2 B2 R B2
9. R2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U'
10. F U2 R2 U2 R F' L' U B2 L2 U' B2
11. U2 L2 U L2 D B L' U F' D B U2
12. R2 D' B2 L' U' F' D' F U L2 U' B'


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 111

6.73, 5.92, 6.38, 15.64, 7.10, 8.55, 7.38, 6.36, (22.41), 6.22, (4.59), 6.11 = *7.64*


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 111

Average of 12: 15.27
21.48, 14.87, 12.20, 13.40, 11.84, (33.04), 23.84, (9.51), 15.34, 13.31, 11.85, 14.55


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 18, 2012)

Round* 111*

Average of 12: *11.91*
11.66 14.00 10.40 (14.50) 11.73 (9.35) 11.16 11.48 13.09 13.55 9.56 12.44


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 19, 2012)

gonna do this but my have no workind 2x2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for doing this, FaLoL!

Round 111
Average: 5.40

5.20, (8.54), 4.87, (4.64), 5.62, 6.05, 4.80, 4.72, 6.22, 5.59, 5.57, 5.36


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 19, 2012)

FaLoL said:


> Round 111
> Just one Average of 12



I prefer the one average way..  But your scrambles are different than my Prisma Puzzle Timer is giving me. Where do you get your scrambles? I like it, since the scrambles from the PrismaPuzzleTimer are much easier.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 19, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> I prefer the one average way..  But your scrambles are different than my Prisma Puzzle Timer is giving me. Where do you get your scrambles? I like it, since the scrambles from the PrismaPuzzleTimer are much easier.



Your scrambles are weird. Usually scrambles are done with just RUF moves because that's all that's needed for 2x2.


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 111 Results

1. sneaklyfox: 5.40
2. FaLoL: 7.64
3. MarcelP: 11.91
4. Gordon: 15.27


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 112
End on Dezember 30th

Scrambles:

1. R' F R2 F2 R F' R2 F R U2 F' R
2. U' R2 F2 R F' R2 F U2 F' U2 F' R2
3. F2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 F R U2 F' U2 R
4. F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 F' U F U' F U'
5. F U' F U' R' F U F' R U' R2 U'
6. F2 U R2 F U F2 U' F' R' F' R F
7. R2 F R' F' U R' U' R2 U F' R2 F
8. U F' R F2 U' R U' F2 R2 U2 R U
9. U R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 F2
10. U2 F2 U F R2 U2 F R' U' F R U
11. U' F R' U F' R' F2 U F' U F' U2
12. R F' U2 F R U R U2 R' F' U2 F'

This time with (hopefully) better scrambles.
Good luck to everyone and merry christmas.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 24, 2012)

round 112 
4.78 ave 12
times: 4.15, 4.36, 4.92, 4.69, 4.61, 5.11, 5.02, 6.34, 2.55, 3.75, 6.36, 4.80


----------



## tengurocks (Dec 25, 2012)

round 112
ave =10.78

8.39 7.87 9.80 DNF 9.64 7.19 11.63 14.95 11.85 11.76 11.60 10.27

have not touched a 2x2 for a month -_-


----------



## emolover (Dec 27, 2012)

3.58

2.53, 3.25, 3.59, 3.07, 2.22, 3.14, 3.91, 8.49, 2.40, 5.98, 3.52, 4.43

I request the previous format.


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 112 Results

1. emolover: 3.58
2. CJF2L 1: 4.78
3. tengurocks: 10.78


----------



## FaLoL (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 113
Mean of 2
End on January 6th

Average 1:

1. R2 F U' F2 U R' F2 U R2 U R' U2
2. U2 F' U2 R U2 F R' F' U' F2 U2 R2
3. R U R U2 F2 U R' F U F' U2 F
4. F U2 R U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' U F2 U'
5. U2 F2 U' F R' F2 R F' U2 F R2 U2
6. R U R' U2 F' R' U' R U F' R F
7. U2 R U2 R2 F U2 F R' U2 F' U F
8. F R U' F' R' F U' R' F' U2 R2 F
9. F U2 R' U' F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R U'
10. F2 U2 F R2 F' U R' F U' R2 U' F'
11. F' U F R2 F' U2 R' U R2 U F U2
12. R2 F R' U2 F' U2 F R' U' F U R2

Average 2:

1. R U2 R F2 R2 U F' U R U' F' R'
2. U F2 R2 F R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U
3. F2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 U R U2 F' U' R'
4. F R' F' R' F' U' F R' U2 F R2 F
5. F' U' R F2 R U R2 F2 R F R U2
6. R' U R U R' F R' U2 R U2 R U'
7. F' R' F2 R U' F R2 U R U2 R U2
8. U' R2 F U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R'
9. R F R2 F U R' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R'
10. R F' R' U2 F2 R U F' U F' R2 U
11. F U' R F' U R' U' R2 U F' U' R'
12. F2 U2 R U R' F2 R' U R' U F' R2

Happy New Year.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 31, 2012)

Round 113

Average 1: *9.56*
10.24 9.53 10.90 (7.97) 10.17 (11.45) 8.68 9.93 9.72 8.97 8.09 9.40

Average 2: *10.12*
(15.53) 10.90 12.58 10.74 (6.62) 9.42 10.78 7.22 9.65 10.41 9.42


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 1, 2013)

Round 113

Average 1: *11.97*
13.13, 12.48, 11.34, 14.74, 6.58, 6.62, 16.33, 8.11, 16.11, 14.77, 11.86, 10.55

Average 2: *10.91*
17.26, 11.82, 11.17, 9.72, 11.36, 7.70, 16.62, 16.13, 10.39, 8.06, 6.18, 5.62

This is my first post here, so let me know if I used the wrong format or anything. (By the way, I broke three of my personal records doing this).


----------



## ljackstar (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 113

Average 1: *16.96* 
16.75, 19.79, 18.06, 20.95, 15.69, 14.55, 18.77, 14.69, (3.13), 14.18, 16.17, (DNF(31.98))

Average 2: *18.67* 
21.23, 22.53, (12.70), 28.80, 16.49, 20.07, 16.58, 16.90, (30.41), 14.43, 16.03, 13.59


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2013)

7.80 6.65 6.78 6.81 5.33 6.30 6.00 6.77 3.93 7.09 3.59 5.18
7.21 10.71 5.61 4.56 6.00 6.22 7.03 5.97 6.18 7.40 5.97 6.59


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 113 Results

1. AvGalen: 6.25
2. MarcelP: 9.84
3. Hiimmanly: 11.44
4. ljackstar: 17.82


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 114
Mean of 2
End on January 13th

Average 1:

1. F2 U' F R F R2 U2 F U' R F R2
2. F' R' U' R' U' F R' U2 F R' F' R
3. U' F' U F U' R' U' F U' F R U'
4. U F R' F2 U' F2 U F2 R' U F' R'
5. F' U F2 U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2
6. U2 F2 R2 F' R F U2 F U2 F U' F2
7. F U R2 U2 R' U R' F2 R' U' F2 U
8. U' R U' F U' F' R U' R F' U' R
9. U R' F R' F' R' F' U2 R' F U' R2
10. R F' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F2
11. R2 F' U F' R' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U2 R'
12. R U2 F2 R' F R' F2 U2 F R' U2 F'

Average 2:

1. F' R' F' U2 R U F2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2
2. R F' U R F U F R F2 R' U' F'
3. U F' U' F' R F U2 F' R' U2 F2 R2
4. R2 F R2 U2 F' U' R2 F' U' F' R2 F
5. R' F' R F' R U F2 U' R' F R F2
6. F2 R2 U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2
7. F U' F R F2 U R2 F' R2 F2 R F2
8. R' F' U2 R' U' R' F' U2 R' U F2 R
9. R2 F' R2 F2 U R2 F' R2 U2 F R F
10. U' R U2 F U2 F2 R' U F' U' F' R2
11. F' R2 U F2 U R2 F R F R2 U2 F'
12. R U R' U' R' U2 F R' U F' R' U2

Good Luck.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 114: 
6.53 8.25 5.25 6.77 6.96 6.06 6.90 6.34 8.55 5.18 9.61 6.18 = 6.78
5.91 7.16 6.33 6.55 2.81 6.21 5.27 6.00 8.63 5.40 6.08 5.11 = 6.00


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 114
Race to sub 5

6.90, 5.38, 4.90, 6.44, 5.16, (7.97), 5.38, 5.18, 4.79, (3.67), 6.24, 4.68 = *5.51*

5.06, 4.50, 4.64, 7.70, 4.62, 7.65, 5.18, 5.45, 5.03, (8.88), (4.43), 5.46 = *5.53*

Two counting 7s in the second average. Bummer.


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 114 Results

1. god of rubic 2: 5.52
2. AvGalen: 6.39


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 115
Mean of 2
End on January 20th

Average 1:

1. U F' U F2 R' F R' U2 R' F2 R2 F
2. F2 U' R' U' F' R U2 R2 F R F2 U
3. R2 U F R' U R' F2 U2 R U' F2 U'
4. R2 F2 U R U2 F2 U2 R F' U F2 U
5. U2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F' U R F2 R'
6. U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 R F U' F
7. U' F' U R' F U2 R2 F' U2 F2 U F'
8. F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U' F' R F R2 F2
9. U2 F' R' F2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
10. R U2 R2 F R F2 R' F' R2 U2 F2 R'
11. U' R2 U' R U F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2
12. U F U F2 R2 F' R F2 R' U R F

Average 2:

1. F' U R2 F2 U' F U' R2 F' R U F'
2. U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' F U
3. U' R F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F' R' U' R2
4. F2 R F' R2 F2 U' R' F R' U2 R' U'
5. R2 F U F2 U' F2 R' F U F' U F
6. U R' F R' U2 F R' F U F' U2 F
7. U2 R F2 U' F2 R' F2 R2 U F' U2 F
8. F' R' U F U R' F' R2 F' R F R
9. U R2 F' U2 F2 R F' U F2 R2 U2 F2
10. F R F R2 U' F2 R' F' U F R U'
11. F' U2 F2 U' R U F2 U F2 R2 F' R2
12. U R U' F' U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2

Good Luck.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 115

5.80, 6.94, 6.32, 7.47, (11.13), (3.62), 4.84, 5.08, 5.83, 5.98, 3.74, 5.09 = *5.71*

7.62, 4.76, 4.82, 5.33, 4.86, 4.61, 5.21, (4.28), (10.80), 6.29, 5.76, 4.68 = *5.39*

Meh.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 115

Avg 1: 8.43, 6.58, 8.51, 6.05, 6.57, 5.85, 7.44, 5.54, 7.90, 6.71, (5.51), (8.60) = 6.96

Avg 2: 
6.76, (9.11), 7.22, 5.23, (3.95), 7.69, 5.88, 6.42, 4.30, 7.16, 5.99, 6.69 = 6.33


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 17, 2013)

Roud 115:

1) average : *12.49 *(Cube WitTwo VI)
11.51 14.16 (15.08) 10.44 11.43 11.54 12.65 12.06 13.20 14.06 (6.49) 13.84


2) average : *12.61 *(Cube brand new WitTwo VII)
14.16 11.65 10.72 14.36 12.10 13.52 11.55 (9.88) 15.45 (15.96) 11.29 11.30

The Wittwo VII is much faster turn wise, but man that cube locks up a lot..


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 115: 
6.65 6.53 5.94 8.40 6.33 6.34 2.96 5.13 4.94 6.31 5.19 6.27 = 5.96
6.59 6.53 8.91 11.21 4.86 7.80 6.52 4.36 5.88 5.55 8.27 5.83 = 6.67


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 115 Results

1. god of rubic 2: 5.55
2. AvGalen: 6.32
3. khoavo12: 6.65
4. MarcelP: 12.55


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 116
Mean of 2
End on January 27th

Average 1:

1. R F U' R U2 R2 U' R' F' R' F' R2
2. R U F R' U' F' U' R2 F' U F' R'
3. R2 U F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R'
4. U' R U2 F' R' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R
5. R2 F2 U' F R U2 F R' U2 F R U2
6. R' F2 R2 U2 F R' F2 U2 R U' F2 R'
7. U2 F2 U2 F' R' F2 U2 R' U' F R2 F'
8. R' F2 U' R' U F U' F' R F U' F'
9. U2 F2 U R U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F U R
10. F U' F R U2 F2 R2 U' R U R2 F2
11. U' F U' R' F' R' F' R' U F' R2 F
12. R2 F R U' R' U F' R2 U' F U2 F

Average 2:

1. R' U F U2 F' U2 R F2 U F2 U R2
2. U' F2 U' R2 U2 R U R U2 F' U R'
3. U' R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U F R' U'
4. U' F R2 U2 R' F' U R U2 F' R2 U'
5. U2 F R U2 F U R' U R F2 R U
6. U2 R' F U' F R U2 R' U2 R U' R
7. U2 F' R' U R2 F' U F2 R U2 F U
8. F U R' F2 R' F' R2 U2 R U2 F U
9. R' F U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' U F R2 F
10. F U' F' U R' F2 R2 F2 R F2 R' F'
11. U F R F R2 U' R F2 U' R2 F2 U'
12. R' U F' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 R' U' F

Good Luck.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 116

Average 1: 5.28, 5.17, 4.80, 8.05, 5.17, 4.79, 5.66, 4.56, 4.59, 7.73, 5.58, 6.37 = 5.51

Average 2: 7.49, 5.55, 4.87, 5.12, 6.06, 3.02, 5.26, 4.46, 5.62, 4.10, 3.49, 5.15 = 4.97

Yay, one sub 5 average.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 116: (Only doing one average because my cube keeps locking up and it's frustrating the hell out of me)

Average of 12: 8.837 = 8.504, 5.526, 8.427, 11.742, 12.617, 14.029, 10.344, 4.981, 7.038, 8.655, 6.707, 8.808


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 116 Results

1. god of rubic 2: 5.24
2. Hiimmanly: 8.83 (1/2)


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 117
Mean of 2
End on February 3th

Average 1:

1. U' R F U R' U' F' U R' U2 F2 U'
2. U R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2
3. R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 F
4. F' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U2 F U R' U'
5. U' F2 R2 U R U' F U' R F2 U2 F
6. F R U2 R2 F2 R F U' R' F2 U2 F'
7. F2 U' R U' R2 F' R U' F R2 U R2
8. U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F R' U2 F'
9. R U2 R F R U2 F' U F2 U F2 R'
10. F' R' U R2 U F R F R2 U F' R2
11. R' U2 F' U F2 R U' F R2 F' U2 R2
12. U2 R' F2 U' R2 F2 R' F R' U F' U'

Average 2:

1. F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' R
2. F U R F' U' R F R' F' R2 U2 R'
3. U2 R' U' F R' F' U' R F2 U' F2 R
4. F U2 R' U' F2 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U'
5. F2 R' F' U2 F U' R' F' U F U2 R
6. U2 F' R2 U R U2 R F' R' F R2 F
7. F' R' U F R' U2 R' F' U2 R F R'
8. U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R2
9. F2 R' U' F' R F R' U F R2 U R'
10. F2 R' U2 R F2 R F U2 R' U' R' U
11. U' F U2 R U R F U F2 R2 U' R2
12. R U2 F' R2 U R U' R' U' R F' R'

Good Luck.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 117

Average 1: 7.540, 5.777, 8.191, 12.035, 11.956, 10.251, 7.344, 8.942, 4.657, 7.333, 7.255, 8.495 = *8.308*

I'll do the second one when I get home tomorrow and just edit it into this post.


----------



## Gordon (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 117

Average 1: 12.15 (WitTwo VII)
8.42, (7.48), 12.69, 15.87, 10.57, (24.61), 12.49, 11.89, 15.48, 11.41, 10.07, 12.60

Average 2: 10.01 (WitTwo VI)
10.03, 10.50, 8.91, 10.00, 9.96, (13.45), (7.60), 10.24, 9.73, 7.77, 10.62, 12.34


I could not take it that the fastest time of those 24 was made with the VII, so I did that scramble again with the VI: 6.10... I like the VI much more


----------



## jorgeskm (Jan 30, 2013)

*avg of 12: 3.35*

Time List:
1. 2.72 U' R F U R' U' F' U R' U2 F2 U' 
2. (5.11) U R' F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 
3. 2.85 R F2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 F 
4. 2.40 F' U' R2 U2 F U2 R' U2 F U R' U' 
5. 4.76 U' F2 R2 U R U' F U' R F2 U2 F 
6. 3.48 F R U2 R2 F2 R F U' R' F2 U2 F' 
7. 4.08 F2 U' R U' R2 F' R U' F R2 U R2 
8. (0.38) U2 F U2 R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F R' U2 F' 
9. 3.41 R U2 R F R U2 F' U F2 U F2 R' 
10. 2.77 F' R' U R2 U F R F R2 U F' R2 
11. 2.89 R' U2 F' U F2 R U' F R2 F' U2 R2 
12. 4.10 U2 R' F2 U' R2 F2 R' F R' U F' U'

*avg of 12: 3.44*

Time List:
1. 3.27 F' R' U2 F' U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' R 
2. (2.30) F U R F' U' R F R' F' R2 U2 R' 
3. 4.39 U2 R' U' F R' F' U' R F2 U' F2 R 
4. 3.65 F U2 R' U' F2 U R' F2 R U2 F2 U' 
5. 4.06 F2 R' F' U2 F U' R' F' U F U2 R 
6. 3.29 U2 F' R2 U R U2 R F' R' F R2 F 
7. 3.22 F' R' U F R' U2 R' F' U2 R F R' 
8. 2.41 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' F2 U' R2 U' R2 
9. 3.23 F2 R' U' F' R F R' U F R2 U R' 
10. 2.49 F2 R' U2 R F2 R F U2 R' U' R' U 
11. 4.35 U' F U2 R U R F U F2 R2 U' R2 
12. (5.75) R U2 F' R2 U R U' R' U' R F' R'


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 117 Results

1. jorgeskm: 3.39
2. Hiimmanly: 8.30 (1/2)
3. Gordon: 11.08


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 118
Mean of 2
End on February 14th

Average 1:

1. F' R' U2 F2 R' U2 F2 R F U2 F U'
2. R U2 R U' F R' U R2 U R U' R2
3. U' R F U F2 R F' R2 U2 F2 U F2
4. R2 U R' U2 F' U2 F2 R' U R U R2
5. F' U R' U F' R2 U2 F R' F R' U2
6. R' U F2 R U' R2 F' U' F' R' F2 U
7. R U2 F' U R F' U F2 U2 F U R
8. F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F' U F2 U' R2
9. U R' U2 R2 U R F2 R' U R F' R'
10. F' U F' R' F U' F' R2 U2 F R2 F2
11. R U F U' F2 R' U2 F R U2 R2 F2
12. U2 F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R' U F2 U2

Average 2:

1. F' U F' U' R' F U' R' U R F U'
2. F2 U' F' U F' U' R' U R' F' U2 F
3. U R2 U' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F R U2 R'
4. R2 F R2 F' R U R' F' U2 F' U' F2
5. F2 U2 R U2 R2 F' U' R' U2 F2 R F2
6. F' U2 F' U2 F U2 R2 U R' F U R'
7. R F U F R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 U' F
8. F2 U' F R U2 R U2 R2 U2 F' U F
9. R' F' R' F R' U2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R2
10. F' U2 F2 R' F U R F' U' F2 U2 F2
11. R' U' R U2 F' R U' R U R' F2 R
12. U2 R' U' R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R2 F R'

Good Luck.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 8, 2013)

Round *118*

Average 1: *10.56 *WitTwo VII
8.27 11.04 12.52 10.71 11.76 11.89 8.94 (8.05) 12.21 9.05 (13.00) 9.20

Average 2: *11.04 *WitTwo VI
11.72 10.49 10.10 (13.29) 10.25 11.12 10.04 12.70 10.32 13.22 (9.85) 10.41


----------



## Username (Feb 13, 2013)

FaLoL said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Round 118


Average 1: 5.17
4.85, 4.74, 5.74, (3.15), 3.51, 6.50, 5.02, 5.52, 5.62, 4.01, 6.14, (6.76)

Average 2: 5.03
4.79, 4.35, (2.84), 5.41, 4.51, 6.15, (8.47), 7.09, 4.70, 3.80, 4.04, 5.49 

Mo2: 5.10


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 118 Results

1. Username: 5.10
2. MarcelP: 10.80


----------



## FaLoL (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 119
Mean of 2
End on February 24th

Average 1:

1. U' F2 U2 F2 R2 F R U R' F' R2 U'
2. U' F' U R' F R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U2
3. U2 R2 F2 R U' R2 F' U2 R2 U' F R'
4. R2 F R' U2 F U F' R' U F2 U2 R
5. F R U' F' R U F2 R U F2 R F2
6. R' F2 R' F2 U' R' U' F' U2 R' U F'
7. F2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U R F' R' F' R'
8. F2 R F2 R2 F' U2 F2 R' F2 U F' U2
9. U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R
10. U' F2 R F' R2 U' F2 U R U' R U'
11. F' U' R' F U2 F U2 R2 U' F' U' R2
12. F R F' U' F U2 R' F U' F' U F'

Average 2:

1. R' F U2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F U' F U2
2. F' U2 F R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F R' U
3. U2 F' R' U' F2 R F R F2 R' U R'
4. U R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F R' F R2 U2 R'
5. R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U
6. F' R2 F U F' R F U R2 U2 R F2
7. F2 R2 U F' R U2 F' U2 F U' F' R
8. U R2 U2 R2 U F U2 F2 U F' R F2
9. R' U' R' U F U F R F' U2 F R2
10. U2 R2 F U' F' R2 U F U' F' R2 F'
11. R U2 F' U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R2 F' R2
12. U R U' R F U2 R' F R U F' R

Good Luck.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 18, 2013)

Round 119

Average 1: *10.71*
(13.33), 12.61, 11.22, 8.20, 12.24, (4.75), 12.43, 9.40, 10.22, 9.20, 10.28, 11.32

Average 2: *8.44*
8.65, 5.66, (5.32), 11.81, 7.52, 6.62, 8.73, 9.14, 8.20, 10.19, (14.97), 7.88


The second average is a new ao12 PB, including a new ao5 PB of 6.60 (solves 2 - 6)


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Avg 1: 5.83, 4.06, 7.52, 4.57, 5.77, 5.57, 7.80, 4.74, 7.00, 5.60, 4.67, 4.83 = 5.61 :fp :fp :fp

Avg 2: 5.80, 3.15, 3.17, 4.59, 4.45, 2.18, 5.99, 4.78, 11.80 , 6.18, 4.50, 5.50 = 4.81

MO2= 5.21

First avg was bad, second was ok


----------



## JF1zl3 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round: 119*
Average of both Sets: 14.34
*Mean of both Sets: 14.22*
Event: Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 13.03
#2 ----------- 14.59
#3 ----------- 18.94
#4 ----------- 32.45
#5 ----------- 22.45
#6 ----------- 12.15
#7 ----------- 12.89
#8 ----------- 17.84
#9 ----------- 23.03
#10 ---------- 11.15
#11 ---------- 11.68
#12 ---------- 14.43
*Average* ------ *16.10*
Mean --------- 17.05
Ao12 --------- 16.10
Ao5 ---------- 14.14 #7 - #11
Best --------- 11.15 #10
Worst -------- 32.45 #4
_Comments: Very happy with these, except #4. I just got completely confused and did 2 PBL cases incorrectly._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 9.16
#2 ----------- 12.89
#3 ----------- 8.72
#4 ----------- 16.69
#5 ----------- 19.91
#6 ----------- 13.16
#7 ----------- 9.95
#8 ----------- 12.17
#9 ----------- 10.67
#10 ---------- 11.94
#11 ---------- 16.10
#12 ---------- 10.59
*Average* ------ *12.33*
Mean --------- 12.66
Ao12 --------- 12.33
Ao5 ---------- 11.59 #6 - #10
Best --------- 8.72 #3
Worst -------- 19.91 #5
_Comments: Even better. _
====================


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2013)

Round *119*

Avg1: 14.62 13.13 11.31 12.95 (18.26) 12.13 9.41 (9.12) 12.76 13.10 12.82 13.40 = *12.56* (WitTwo V II)

Avg2: 8.44 10.61 (6.94) 10.27 9.96 10.97 12.16 13.30 9.40 (13.37) 11.04 10.15 = *10.63* (WitTwo V I)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 4, 2013)

Are any new scrambles coming?? This competition seems to be a tad late.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 18, 2013)

Same with the Pyraminx thread, I am completely willing to run this thread in FaLoL's absence, if nobody has any objections.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Results:* Round 119
_Comment: _


*1. Username - 5.21*
2. Gordon - 9.58
3. MarcelP - 11.56
4. JF1zl3 - 14.22


==========


*Round: 120*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 19 March 2013
End: *~26 March 2013*
_Comment: First round hosted by me, hopefully it goes well._


*Set 1:*
1. U' R' F' R U' R U2 R2 F R2 U'
2. R' F R' U F' U' R U' R' U' R2
3. R' F U' F' U2 F' U F U2 R2 U2
4. U R' U R U2 R' F R U R F'
5. R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 F R' U'
6. R U' R2 F R U F' U2 F' R' U
7. R' F R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U R'
8. F' R2 F' U' R' U' R U' R2 F U2
9. R' F U' R U R' U' R2 U' R2 F2
10. R' U R F' U2 F R' U2 F U' F
11. R' U' F' U' F' R U2 R' U2 F' R2
12. R2 F U2 R U' R' F R2 U' R U'


*Set 2:*
1. R F' U' R' U2 R' F' R F U' R2
2. U' R' U' R U' R' F2 U R' U2 R2
3. R F R U2 R F R2 U2 F' R' U'
4. U2 R' U2 R U R' F' R2 F' R' U'
5. R2 F U2 F U' F R U' R F R2
6. R' F' R2 F R' U' F R U' R' F
7. U' R F' R' U2 R' U2 R F U' R2
8. U R U' R2 F U2 R U' R U2 R2
9. U' F R2 U' R2 F U F U' F' R
10. R F' R' U' R U' F U' F2 U2 R2
11. U R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U' F R U2
12. R2 U' F R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 F


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 19, 2013)

*Round: 120*
Average of both Sets: 10.00
Mean of both Sets: 10.00
Event: Speed (LBL, WitTwo V1)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 10.04
#2 ----------- 16.92
#3 ----------- 7.79
#4 ----------- 9.07
#5 ----------- 8.71
#6 ----------- 14.81
#7 ----------- 12.16
#8 ----------- 10.51
#9 ----------- 9.87
#10 ---------- 8.31
#11 ---------- 8.83
#12 ---------- 6.01
Average ------ 10.01
Mean --------- 10.25
Ao12 --------- 10.01
Ao5 ---------- 9.00 (#8 - #12)
Best --------- 6.01 (#12)
Worst -------- 16.92 (#2)
Comments: A little inconsistent but fairly good.
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 11.81
#2 ----------- 9.51
#3 ----------- 7.13
#4 ----------- 10.98
#5 ----------- 9.50
#6 ----------- 10.10
#7 ----------- 10.84
#8 ----------- 12.16
#9 ----------- 7.81
#10 ---------- 5.98
#11 ---------- 9.60
#12 ---------- 12.21
Average ------ 9.99
Mean --------- 9.83
Ao12 --------- 9.99
Ao5 ---------- 9.42
Best --------- 5.98
Worst -------- 12.21
Comments: Eh, pretty average.
====================


----------



## Gordon (Mar 19, 2013)

*Round 120
Mean of both sets: 9.98*


*Set1*

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 6.71
Worst Time: 16.00

*Session Avg: 10.62*

Individual Times: 
(6.71), 13.49, 11.65, 13.91, (16.00), 10.28, 12.29, 9.67, 7.52, 8.13, 10.44, 8.79



*Set2*

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 6.45
Worst Time: 11.66

*Session Avg: 9.34*

Individual Times: 
(11.66), (6.45), 10.06, 9.33, 11.08, 10.25, 7.11, 7.26, 9.32, 8.03, 10.61, 10.38



Too much bad times...


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Round: 120*
Average of both Sets: 11.88
*Mean of both Sets: 11.91*
Event: Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 9.19
#2 ----------- 6.76
#3 ----------- 13.31
#4 ----------- 13.68
#5 ----------- 11.37
#6 ----------- 10.14
#7 ----------- 12.42
#8 ----------- 15.03
#9 ----------- 9.76
#10 ---------- 8.01
#11 ---------- 14.31
#12 ---------- 17.55
*Average* ------ *11.72*
Mean --------- 11.79
Ao12 --------- 11.72
Ao5 ---------- 10.77 #6 - #10
Best --------- 6.76 #2
Worst -------- 17.55 #12
_Comments: I think #2 is my PB. _
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 13.01
#2 ----------- 10.01
#3 ----------- 14.75
#4 ----------- 13.72
#5 ----------- 12.34
#6 ----------- 10.23
#7 ----------- 13.31
#8 ----------- 12.07
#9 ----------- 10.10
#10 ---------- 9.43
#11 ---------- 16.71
#12 ---------- 8.52
*Average* ------ *11.90*
Mean --------- 12.02
Ao12 --------- 11.90
Ao5 ---------- 10.53 #8 - #12
Best --------- 8.52 #12
Worst -------- 16.71 #11
_Comments: Number 12 could have been so much quicker. I choked. Lol._
====================


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 21, 2013)

R120:
Avg1: 5.28, 6.64, 5.32, (7.16), 5.57, 5.13, 6.85, (4.57), 5.86, 5.01, 5.08, 6.98 = 5.77
Avg2: 6.38, (3.73), 5.67, (8.56), 4.24, 6.23, 4.25, 5.00, 7.00, 6.35, 7.48, 5.61 = 5.82

*Mean = 5.79*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Results:* Round 120
_Comment: Very close 2nd and 3rd Places._


*1. Outsmash - 5.79*
2. Gordon - 9.98
3. SweetSolver - 10.00
4. JF1zl3 - 11.91


==========


*Round: 121*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 27 March 2013
End: *~3 April 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*
1. R U2 R' U F' R U2 R' F' U2 R2
2. R2 U' R' U2 R' F' U' F' R U' R'
3. U' R' F R U2 R F2 U' R2 U R'
4. R' U2 F' U' R2 F' R' U' R' U2 R2
5. U2 R F' R2 U' R F' R U R' F'
6. R U' R' F' U' F R' U2 F U' R2
7. U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F U' R2
8. R' F U2 F R' U' F R U' R' U'
9. R U' F' R2 U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2
10. U R U' R2 F R2 F' U' R2 F U'
11. U' R U R F' R2 U2 F U' F' R
12. R' U2 F' U' R2 F U' F R2 F' R'


*Set 2:*
1. U' R U2 R' F R U' R F' R2 F
2. R F' R' U' R2 U2 F R U' R' U'
3. U R U' R2 F U' F' U' F R' U'
4. F' U2 R U R' F U' F' U' F R
5. U' R' F R2 U R F' R2 U' R U'
6. U2 R U2 R2 F R F R F R U'
7. U2 R' U' R U F R U R' F R
8. R U' F R2 U2 R' U' F U2 R U
9. U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R F' R U'
10. F' U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R
11. U R F R2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U' F
12. U2 R' U' F U2 F U' F' U' R U


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round: 121*
Average of both Sets: 10.80
*Mean of both Sets: 10.80*
Event: Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 15.73
#2 ----------- 15.43
#3 ----------- 14.87
#4 ----------- 09.87
#5 ----------- 13.76
#6 ----------- 10.14
#7 ----------- 10.13
#8 ----------- 09.95
#9 ----------- 10.62
#10 ---------- 13.11
#11 ---------- 13.97
#12 ---------- 09.73
*Average* ------ *12.18*
Mean --------- 12.27
Ao12 --------- 12.18
Ao5 ---------- 10.07 #4 - #8
Best --------- 09.73 #12
Worst -------- 15.73 #1
_Comments: Baaaaaaad._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 09.08
#2 ----------- 10.63
#3 ----------- 11.55
#4 ----------- 08.92
#5 ----------- 10.14
#6 ----------- 05.98
#7 ----------- 10.59
#8 ----------- 09.15
#9 ----------- 08.39
#10 ---------- 07.10
#11 ---------- 11.68
#12 ---------- 08.77
*Average* ------ *09.43*
Mean --------- 09.33
Ao12 --------- 09.43
Ao5 ---------- 08.22 #6 - #10
Best --------- 05.98 #6
Worst -------- 11.68 #11
_Comments: Much better! New pb I think. _
====================


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 31, 2013)

Round: 121
* Average of both Sets: 7.12*
Mean of both Sets: 7.12
Event: Speed (LBL Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 6.14
#2 ----------- 6.75
#3 ----------- 7.55
#4 ----------- 7.54
#5 ----------- 7.82
#6 ----------- 6.33
#7 ----------- 7.58
#8 ----------- 6.97
#9 ----------- 7.91
#10 ---------- DNF
#11 ---------- 8.78
#12 ---------- 8.86
* Average ------ 7.61*
Mean --------- 7.48
Ao12 --------- 7.61
Ao5 ---------- 7.28
Best --------- 6.14
Worst -------- 8.86
Comments: Pretty good, close to ao12 PB 
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 7.48
#2 ----------- 7.27
#3 ----------- 5.79
#4 ----------- 8.24
#5 ----------- 7.32
#6 ----------- 5.76
#7 ----------- 4.65
#8 ----------- 5.74
#9 ----------- 6.24
#10 ---------- 8.14
#11 ---------- 6.48
#12 ---------- 6.02
* Average ------ 6.62*
Mean --------- 6.59
Ao12 --------- 6.62
Ao5 ---------- 5.91
Best --------- 4.65
Worst -------- 8.24
Comments: YAY! PB 
====================


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 3, 2013)

R121:
Set 1: 4.65, (3.01), 4.69, 4.42, 4.84, 5.16, 4.56, 3.77, 5.45, 5.28, (7.80), 4.78 = 4.76
Set 2: 4.98, 5.17, 4.33, 3.64, 4.59, 4.69, 4.31, 4.54, 4.79, 4.43, (5.21), (3.61) = 4.55
*Mean: 4.655*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Results:* Round 121
_Comment: _


*1. Outsmash - 4.66*
2. SweetSolver - 7.12
3. JF1zl3 - 10.80


==========


*Round: 122*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 4 April 2013
End: *~11 April 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*
1. U' R F' R' U R' U' F U2 R2 F
2. R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U F2 U2 R2
3. R' F R' F R U' R U' R2 F R'
4. U2 R' F U' R U2 R U2 R2 F R'
5. R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R'
6. U R F U2 F U' F' R U R' U'
7. U2 R' F' U' R U' F U' R2 F' U'
8. U R U2 F' U R' F R2 U2 R' U
9. R' U2 F U2 F2 R U2 R' F' U' R2
10. U2 R' F U2 F' U2 F' R2 U' R' U
11. U R2 U2 F U' R U2 F U' F U'
12. R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R U2 R'


*Set 2:*
1. U2 R F' U2 F U2 R2 U' R' U2 R'
1. R' F U' F R' U' F U' R U' F
3. U R U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U2
4. U2 R' U F U' F R2 F' R' U2 R
5. R' F U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F U'
6. R' U2 R U R U2 R' U R' F' U'
7. U' R F' U' R2 U2 F U' F U' R
8. R' F2 U2 R U R' F2 U F R U2
9. R' U2 F' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' F U2
10. F' U' F' U' R U R' U2 R U R'
11. R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' F U2
12. U' R' U' F' U2 F U' F U' F R


----------



## Gordon (Apr 5, 2013)

*Round 122:*

Set 1
*Avg of 12: 9.14*
Individual Times: 
10.68, 9.78, 7.86, 8.15, (14.66), 8.97, (5.82), 11.97, 8.56, 9.68, 8.28, 7.44

Set 1
*Avg of 12: 9.15*
Individual Times: 
10.35, (11.83), 8.65, 10.30, 7.87, 9.48, 7.52, 9.98, 8.43, 9.66, 9.28, (3.97)

*Mean of both sets: 9.145*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 12, 2013)

*Round: 122*
Average of both Sets: 11.11
*Mean of both Sets: 11.15*
Event: Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 11.03
#2 ----------- 09.41
#3 ----------- 12.34
#4 ----------- 15.34
#5 ----------- 04.06 [PB]
#6 ----------- 11.22
#7 ----------- 07.07
#8 ----------- 08.95
#9 ----------- 10.67
#10 ---------- 11.43
#11 ---------- 08.10
#12 ---------- 10.18
*Average* ------ *10.04*
Mean --------- 09.98
Ao12 --------- 10.04
Ao5 ---------- 8.90 #5 - #9
Best --------- 04.06 #5
Worst -------- 15.34 #4
_Comments: Not too bad. #5 is my PB _
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 16.87
#2 ----------- 12.26
#3 ----------- 15.34
#4 ----------- 08.27
#5 ----------- 10.42
#6 ----------- 09.13
#7 ----------- 07.96
#8 ----------- 16.01
#9 ----------- 18.13
#10 ---------- 10.61
#11 ---------- 12.42
#12 ---------- 10.43
*Average* ------ *12.18*
Mean --------- 12.32
Ao12 --------- 12.18
Ao5 ---------- 09.27 #7 - #3
Best --------- 07.96 #7
Worst -------- 18.13 #9
_Comments: There goes my sub-10._
====================


----------



## Iggy (Apr 13, 2013)

Set 1: *4.14*
3.16, 5.00, 6.75, 4.91, 2.61, 3.69, 3.47, 4.78, 3.59, 4.40, 4.81, 3.55

Set 2: *4.09*
3.78, 6.11+, 2.41, 3.90, 5.58, 4.34, 3.27, 4.36, 3.63, 4.55, 4.13, 3.40

Mean of both sets: *4.12*

2x2 is kinda fun.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Results:* Round 122
_Comment: Iggy's times are being accepted because it is unfair to disclude them from my own delay_


*1. Iggy - 4.12*
2. Gordon - 9.15
3. JF1zl3 - 11.15


==========


*Round: 123*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 14 April 2013
End: *~21 April 2013*
_Comment: Sorry for the delay everyone. Next week may have another small delay as well. (maybe 1 day)_


*Set 1:*
1. U' R' F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F U' F' U
2. U' R U2 F U' F' U F R2 U' F'
3. R' U2 F R U' R' U R2 U' R F'
4. U2 R' F' U' F U' F R U2 R F'
5. F' U' R2 U' F' U' R U' R' U2 R
6. R U F U' F U' F U2 R U2 R
7. F U' F' U' F U' F2 R U R' U'
8. R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 F R'
9. R F R U' R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U2
10. R U2 R2 U2 F' R' F U' F U' F
11. U2 R U' F U2 F U R U' R U'
12. R' F' U2 R U F U2 F U' R U'


*Set 2:*
1. U2 R F2 U' F U2 F U2 R U' R
2. R U' F' R' U F R U R' F R2
3. R' F U2 F2 U2 F U2 R U' R' U
4. R' F U F' U' F U2 R' F U' R
5. U F U' F' U2 F' R U2 R U' R2
6. R' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R' F U' F2
7. U2 R U R' F U' F U' F' U2 R
8. U' R' F' U2 F' U' R2 U2 F' R2 U'
9. U' F R2 U2 R' F' U' F U2 F U'
10. F' R U' R U' R2 F R' F R2 U'
11. U' R U R F U' R2 U' R' U2 R'
12. R' U2 F2 U2 R' F U' F U2 F R


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Round: 123*
*Average of both Sets: Too lazy*
Mean of both Sets: 10.60
Event: Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 14.59
#2 ----------- 08.05
#3 ----------- 09.17
#4 ----------- 20.16
#5 ----------- 12.10
#6 ----------- 07.68
#7 ----------- 10.18
#8 ----------- 07.79
#9 ----------- 12.90
#10 ---------- 11.57
#11 ---------- 16.27
#12 ---------- 12.46
*Average* ------ *11.51*
Mean --------- 11.91
Ao12 --------- 11.51
Ao5 ---------- 09.77 #2 - #6
Best --------- 07.68 #6
Worst -------- 20.16 #4
_Comments: Not too bad._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 08.07
#2 ----------- 09.01
#3 ----------- 16.12
#4 ----------- 07.11
#5 ----------- 09.53
#6 ----------- 07.08
#7 ----------- 14.25
#8 ----------- 05.99
#9 ----------- 07.02
#10 ---------- 10.20
#11 ---------- 14.76
#12 ---------- 09.80
*Average* ------ *09.68*
Mean --------- 09.91
Ao12 --------- 09.68
Ao5 ---------- 07.88 #5 - #9
Best --------- 05.99 #8
Worst -------- 16.12 #3
_Comments: Awesome times._
====================


----------



## Gordon (Apr 22, 2013)

*Round 123:*

Set 1
*Avg of 12: 8.57*
Individual Times: 
11.08, 9.36, 5.14, 9.10, 11.17, 5.59, (11.33), (4.59), 8.87, 9.57, 8.76, 7.10

Set 2
*Avg of 12: 10.31*
Individual Times: 
6.63, 9.21, 11.53, 10.15, 12.53, DNF, 9.87, 9.65, 9.31, 14.72, 7.66, 8.50

*Mean of both sets: 9.44*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 24, 2013)

*R123 Speed (LBL/Ortega)*

*Set 1*

6.96, 5.14, 11.68, 5.97, 7.65, (3.83), 7.00, 6.42, (14.03), 8.48, 7.45, 8.02 = 7.48

Pretty good, scrambles were a bit easy.

*Set 2*

8.89, 8.88, 10.54, 9.92, (17.81), 15.85, 11.33, 8.22, 8.56, 7.91, 8.38, (5.54) = 9.85

Just horrible
*
Mean of both averages: 8.67*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Results:* Round 123
_Comment: Sorry for the late new scrambles._


*1. kunparekh18 - 8.67*
2. Gordon - 9.44
3. JF1zl3 - 10.60


==========


*Round: 124*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 25 April 2013
End: *~2 May 2013*
_Comment: Here you all go _


*Set 1:*
1. U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R F' U2 R
2. U F' U R U R' F R2 U2 R' U'
3. U' R F' U' R' U2 R U' R2 F U'
4. R' F U F U2 R2 F R U2 R' U2
5. R F' U R' U' F R2 F' R' U R'
6. U' F U2 F R U2 R' U2 F R U2
7. R' F2 U2 F' U' F' R2 U' R' U2 R
8. U' R F' R2 U F U2 F R2 U R
9. U R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' F R
10. R U2 R' U' F R U R' U2 F' U2
11. U' R F' R F' R2 F U2 R2 U' R'
12. F U' R' F U F U' R U2 R U'


*Set 2:*
1. R' U2 F U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R
2. R' U' R U R F U' F R' F U'
3. U2 R' F R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 F R2
4. U' R' U F U' R U R' U' F R'
5. U R' U2 R2 F' U' R2 F R U' R'
6. R' U2 R U R U' R U' R2 F2 R2
7. F U' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 F' U'
8. R F U' F R U' R U' R2 F U
9. U' R' U' R U' R' F' R F' R U2
10. R' F' U R U2 R F' U' F' U2 R'
11. R' U2 F U R2 U' F' R' U2 R' U2
12. R' U F R' U' R U' R' U2 F U'


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Round: 124*
Average of both Sets: 08.26
*Mean of both Sets: 08.46*
Event: Speed (Ortega method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 11.49
#2 ----------- 08.46
#3 ----------- 10.41
#4 ----------- 04.88
#5 ----------- 06.28
#6 ----------- 09.15
#7 ----------- 06.86
#8 ----------- 07.92
#9 ----------- 06.40
#10 ---------- 09.88
#11 ---------- 07.97
#12 ---------- 09.74
*Average* ------ *08.31*
Mean --------- 08.29
Ao12 --------- 08.31
Ao5 ---------- 07.02 #4 - #8
Best --------- 04.88 #4
Worst -------- 11.49 #1
_Comments: Not bad, that 4.88 is my third best time ever.  SO MUCH PROGRESS!!! WitTwo's are BY FAR the best 2x2x2 cube around._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 10.04
#2 ----------- 15.18
#3 ----------- 08.54
#4 ----------- 07.75
#5 ----------- 08.24
#6 ----------- 08.38
#7 ----------- 07.21
#8 ----------- 07.93
#9 ----------- 07.22
#10 ---------- 07.95
#11 ---------- 07.40
#12 ---------- 07.71
*Average* ------ *08.12*
Mean --------- 08.63
Ao12 --------- 08.12
Ao5 ---------- 07.52 #7 - #11
Best --------- 07.21 #7
Worst -------- 15.18 #2
_Comments: #2 was so stupid. I have such a hard time trying to figure out the Y-Perm version of PBL without AUF first, and in #2 I tried without AUF and was wrong.  But the rest was pretty good, almost all in single digits. _
====================


----------



## Bobo (Apr 29, 2013)

Set 1
1. 2.97 
2. 4.85 
3. 3.89 
4. 2.77 
5. 2.94 
6. 2.71 
7. 3.12 
8. 3.19 
9. 3.38 
10. 2.43 
11. 3.60 
12. 3.54 
Average : 3.21
Set 2

1.3.50	
2.3.08	
3.3.26	
4.3.70	
5.2.09	
6.2.58	
7.2.96	
8.3.24	
9.2.66	
10.3.26	
11.2.53
12.2.84	
Average 2.99 - Sub 3 


Mean : 3.10

My goal is to have a avg of 100 sub 3.

The screambles were easy.


----------



## Outsmash (Apr 30, 2013)

Set1: 5.41, 4.56, (7.22), (3.18), 5.98, 3.78, 4.58, 4.81, 3.84, 5.15, 4.44, 5.71 = 4.83
Set2: 5.23, 5.11, (5.75), 5.52, 4.09, 4.27, 4.48, 4.83, 5.33, 4.87, (3.42), 4.77 = 4.85

Mean = *4.84*


----------



## FaLoL (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 124

Average 1: 8.65, 8.54, (9.06), 3.95, 4.68, 6.23, (3.83), 7.10, 5.94, 5.38, 4.07, 7.12 = *6.17*
Average 2: 8.00, 7.04, 7.15, 5.71, 6.32, 7.07, 6.43, 7.81, 6.27, (13.08), (5.34), 6.70 = *6.85*

Mean of 2: *6.51*


----------



## dbuck84 (May 1, 2013)

Round 124

Set 1: 11.28 12.65 14.38 13.82 14.24 12.40 (9.97) (17.53) 11.76 10.70 12.99 11.18
Set 2: 10.65 12.02 8.47 11.27 14.36 (14.47) 11.66 14.13 10.31 (7.39) 9.18 11.41

Mean of 2: 11.94

*EDIT*

Goal: Sub10


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 3, 2013)

*Results:* Round 124
_Comment: _


*1. Bobo - 3.10*
2. Outsmash - 4.84
3. FaLoL - 6.51
4. JF1zl3 - 8.46
5. dbuck84 - 11.94


==========


*Round: 125*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 3 May 2013
End: *~10 May 2013*
_Comment: New Feature: Numbered and Non-numbered versions of the scrambles for Prisma players._


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U R' U2
U2 R' F2 U F R U R' U2 F U2
U' R F U2 F R U2 R' U' F2 R
U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' F U' R U'
F' U2 R2 U F U' R' U' F U' F
R U2 F U' F U R U R' U' F
F R U' R' U' F U2 R U2 R' F
U R' F R2 U' R2 F U' R U2 F'
U2 R' U' R U R' F R F U' F'
U2 R' U2 R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R
U R' U2 F' U' R2 F U' F R U'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R U2 F'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



1. R' U2 R2 U' F' R2 U2 F U R' U2
2. U2 R' F2 U F R U R' U2 F U2
3. U' R F U2 F R U2 R' U' F2 R
4. U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' F U' R U'
5. F' U2 R2 U F U' R' U' F U' F
6. R U2 F U' F U R U R' U' F
7. F R U' R' U' F U2 R U2 R' F
8. U R' F R2 U' R2 F U' R U2 F'
9. U2 R' U' R U R' F R F U' F'
10. U2 R' U2 R F' U' R2 U' F U2 R
11. U R' U2 F' U' R2 F U' F R U'
12. U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F R U2 F'




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U
U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R U'
U R' F R U' R' F R F R' U2
U2 R' F U R' U' F U2 F' R U
R' U R F' U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
U2 R U' R U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U2
U R F U' R2 U' R' U R U2 F
R2 U2 F U' R U2 R U2 R2 F' U2
R' F U' F R2 F' R U' R' U2 R'
R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' F U' R2
R' F' U R' F R U' R F' R2 U2
R F' R' U2 R2 U' R U R' F' U'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



1. U R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 F2 U
2. U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' U' R U'
3. U R' F R U' R' F R F R' U2
4. U2 R' F U R' U' F U2 F' R U
5. R' U R F' U' F' U' R2 U2 R' U2
6. U2 R U' R U2 R2 F R2 U' R2 U2
7. U R F U' R2 U' R' U R U2 F
8. R2 U2 F U' R U2 R U2 R2 F' U2
9. R' F U' F R2 F' R U' R' U2 R'
10. R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F R' F U' R2
11. R' F' U R' F R U' R F' R2 U2
12. R F' R' U2 R2 U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## dbuck84 (May 7, 2013)

Set1: 10.93, (25.20), 11.25, 11.69, 11.80, 9.27, (6.93), 13.12, 11.12, 11.11, 7.90, 8.74
Set2: (8.93), 11.27, (16.07), 11.79, 9.82, 13.43, 11.44, 12.56, 12.88, 13.48, 12.40, 11.39
Mean of 2: 11.37
Goal: Sub10

well, some tenths better than last week at least! 

no one going for this week?


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 8, 2013)

I got mine now dbuck 

*Round: 125*
*Mean of both Sets: 7.88*
Average of both Sets: 7.65
Event: 2x2x2 Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 6.37
#2 ----------- 10.35
#3 ----------- 11.40
#4 ----------- 10.49
#5 ----------- 7.59
#6 ----------- 8.98
#7 ----------- 6.89
#8 ----------- 8.46
#9 ----------- 6.44
#10 ---------- 7.14
#11 ---------- 13.49
#12 ---------- 7.64
*Average* ------ *8.54*
Mean --------- 8.77
Ao12 --------- 8.54
Ao5 ---------- 7.50 #6 - #10
Best --------- 6.37 #1
Worst -------- 13.49 #11
_Comments: Can't believe I messed up number 7 so bad! it had the red face already made! :/_
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 6.62
#2 ----------- 6.14
#3 ----------- 7.51
#4 ----------- 6.91
#5 ----------- 7.75
#6 ----------- 7.68
#7 ----------- 8.63
#8 ----------- 7.38
#9 ----------- 6.77
#10 ---------- 7.05
#11 ---------- 5.18
#12 ---------- 6.30
*Average* ------ *7.01*
Mean --------- 6.99
Ao12 --------- 7.01
Ao5 ---------- 6.71 #8 - #12
Best --------- 5.18 #11
Worst -------- 8.63 #7
_Comments: This is what I am like after I warm up, and that is more like it lol._
====================


----------



## FaLoL (May 9, 2013)

Round 125

Average 1: 6.03, 8.68, (8.79), 5.46, 7.27, 5.46, (5.06), 5.19, 8.09, 6.08, 8.56, 5.11 = *6.59*
Average 2: 6.55, (4.03), 6.34, 6.95, 6.51, 5.26, 5.54, (7.62), 5.96, 6.59, 5.87, 7.29 = *6.29*

Mean of 2: *6.44*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 13, 2013)

*Results:* Round 125
_Comment: _


*1. FaLoL - 6.44*
2. JF1zl3 - 7.88
3. dbuck84 - 11.37


==========


*Round: 126*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 12 May 2013 
End: *~19 May 2013*
_Comment: Edit: Good catch by dbuck24 on the start and ending dates._


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R' F' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F U2
U R' U F U2 F U2 R' F R U
U' R2 F2 R U' R' U2 F U2 R2 U2
U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F U' R'
U2 R U' R' U' R' F' U2 F' U R2
R' U' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F U' R
F R2 U' R F U' R U' R' U2 R2
U' R' U R U2 R2 U' F R2 F R
U F R U' R' U' F U2 F2 R2 U2
R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F U' F U2
R U2 R2 U2 F R U' R U2 F' U'
U R' F U2 F U2 R U R F R





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R' F' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F U2
02. U R' U F U2 F U2 R' F R U
03. U' R2 F2 R U' R' U2 F U2 R2 U2
04. U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F U' R'
05. U2 R U' R' U' R' F' U2 F' U R2
06. R' U' R2 F R2 U2 F U2 F U' R
07. F R2 U' R F U' R U' R' U2 R2
08. U' R' U R U2 R2 U' F R2 F R
09. U F R U' R' U' F U2 F2 R2 U2
10. R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R' F U' F U2
11. R U2 R2 U2 F R U' R U2 F' U'
12. U R' F U2 F U2 R U R F R




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R' U' F2 R U F' R' U2 R' U2 R2
R F' U' R2 U' R U2 R F R F
R' F2 U R2 F U' F R U' R U2
U2 R U' R2 U' F U' F2 U R U2
U' R F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R2 F
R' U2 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F R2
R U' R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R U2
R' U R' F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U R2
U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 F U' R2 U2
R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' F' U' F'
U R' U2 F' U' F U2 F U2 F R'
U R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F R





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R' U' F2 R U F' R' U2 R' U2 R2
02. R F' U' R2 U' R U2 R F R F
03. R' F2 U R2 F U' F R U' R U2
04. U2 R U' R2 U' F U' F2 U R U2
05. U' R F R2 F' R2 F' R2 U' R2 F
06. R' U2 R F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F R2
07. R U' R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 R U2
08. R' U R' F U2 F R2 U2 R2 U R2
09. U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 F U' R2 U2
10. R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' F' U' F'
11. U R' U2 F' U' F U2 F U2 F R'
12. U R2 F U2 F' R U2 R' U2 F R


----------



## YddEd (May 13, 2013)

Round 126
Average Set 1: 9.12, 9.93, 10.95, 10.87, 19.50, 9.98, 9.62, 11.04, 8.32, 11.95, 12.92, 8.71 = 10.51
Average Set 2: 11.20, 18.34, 12.23, 15.34, 13.85, 10.65, 14.48, 8.61, 18.03, 7.12, 21.09, 14.32
Mean: 12.14


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 13, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Round 126
> Average Set 1: 9.12, 9.93, 10.95, 10.87, 19.50, 9.98, 9.62, 11.04, 8.32, 11.95, 12.92, 8.71 = 10.51
> Average Set 2: 11.20, 18.34, 12.23, 15.34, 13.85, 10.65, 14.48, 8.61, 18.03, 7.12, 21.09, 14.32
> Mean: Could someone tell me how to do this? I'm guessing it's 12.23



The mean is this:
(Average 1 + Average 2) / 2
For you it is:
(10.51 + 13.77) / 2 = 12.14


----------



## Gordon (May 15, 2013)

*Round 126*

*Set 1: 8.43*
8.06, (7.12), (24.70), 7.74, 9.30, 7.94, 8.76, 8.37, 7.29, 8.52, 10.54, 7.82

*Set 2: 9.63*
(7.50), 10.58, 8.81, 9.12, 11.86, 9.49, 9.19, 9.22, 7.62, 10.03, (12.18), 10.33

*Mean of both sets: 9.03*


Edit: Set 1 in new avg of 12 PB by 0.01 seconds


----------



## dbuck84 (May 15, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> ...
> *Round: 126*
> Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
> Start: 12 April 2013
> ...



starts and ends in APRIL? lol


----------



## cc9tough (May 15, 2013)

*Average 1:* 7.06, 8.34, 8.36, (14.01), 6.24, 6.74, 7.57, 7.24, 6.37, 7.30, 6.98, (5.60) = *7.22*
*Average 2:* 7.32, 5.64, 6.39, (10.22), 7.69, 7.00, (3.89), 5.43, 4.43, 6.35, 8.78, 8.10 = *6.71*
*Set Mean:* *6.97*
*Note:* I just switched to cll and my recognition is a little off. Overall it was a little inconsistent, but I am happy with the average.


----------



## dbuck84 (May 16, 2013)

Set1 - 20.77 16.89 (32.35) 13.55 24.09 15.29 21.21 14.13 22.11 15.90 (12.81) 18.45
Set2 - 12.56 12.33 12.27 10.41 12.16 10.71 11.05 14.03 11.56 (DNF) (10.03) 14.49
Mean - 15.20
Goal - Sub10
Note - CRAPPY solves...


----------



## FaLoL (May 16, 2013)

Round 126

Average 1: 6.05, 4.57, 6.36, 5.48, 5.88, 5.36, 6.36, (3.16), (7.83), 5.95, 7.60, 7.62 = *6.12*
Average 2: 5.40, 7.08, 9.16, (10.25), 6.76, 7.22, 5.50, 6.32, 5.00, 5.74, 9.19, (3.61) = *6.74*

Mean of 2: *6.43*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 17, 2013)

*Round: 126*
*Mean of both Sets: 07.34*
Average of both Sets: 07.23
Event: 2x2x2 Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 06.72
#2 ----------- 07.01
#3 ----------- 06.84
#4 ----------- 06.18
#5 ----------- 07.21
#6 ----------- 08.72
#7 ----------- 06.46
#8 ----------- 06.31
#9 ----------- 06.00
#10 ---------- 09.28
#11 ---------- 07.55
#12 ---------- 11.98
*Average* ------ *07.23*
Mean --------- 07.52
Ao12 --------- 07.23
Ao5 ---------- 6.66 #4 - #8
Best --------- 6.00 #9
Worst -------- 11.98 #12
_Comments: Butchered my sub-7 with #10 and #12 :/_
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 08.97
#2 ----------- 07.58
#3 ----------- 07.43
#4 ----------- 06.50
#5 ----------- 06.88
#6 ----------- 07.28
#7 ----------- 07.18
#8 ----------- 12.02
#9 ----------- 04.71
#10 ---------- 09.63
#11 ---------- 02.94
#12 ---------- 04.84
*Average* ------ *07.10*
Mean --------- 07.16
Ao12 --------- 07.10
Ao5 ---------- 06.40 #8 - #12
Best --------- 02.94 #11
Worst -------- 12.02 #8
_Comments: I think my #11 was a mis-scramble, because when I tried again just for fun it wasn't the same, and I couldn't recreate it._
====================


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 19, 2013)

*Results:* Round 126
_Comment: _


*1. FaLoL - 6.43*
2. cc9tough - 6.97
3. JF1zl3 - 7.34
4. Gordon - 9.03
5. dbuck84 - 15.20


==========


*Round: 127*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 20 May 2013
End: *~27 May 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U R2 F R U2 R' F2 U2 F U' R
U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R U R' U'
U2 R' F R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U2
R2 U' F R U2 R U' F U' F U2
R U' R2 F' R U R' U R F R
U' R' F U' F U' F U2 R U R'
U F' R' U R U' R2 U2 F2 R U
U F2 R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R U
R2 U' R2 U2 F' R U2 R' F U' F'
U R U' F U' F' R U R' F2 U'
U R U' F R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F
R U' R2 U2 R U R2 F2 U2 R U'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U R2 F R U2 R' F2 U2 F U' R
02. U2 R' U' R2 U2 F U2 R U R' U'
03. U2 R' F R2 U2 F' R' U R2 F' U2
04. R2 U' F R U2 R U' F U' F U2
05. R U' R2 F' R U R' U R F R
06. U' R' F U' F U' F U2 R U R'
07. U F' R' U R U' R2 U2 F2 R U
08. U F2 R2 U' R' U' R' F U' R U
09. R2 U' R2 U2 F' R U2 R' F U' F'
10. U R U' F U' F' R U R' F2 U'
11. U R U' F R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F
12. R U' R2 U2 R U R2 F2 U2 R U'




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U R U' R' U' F U2 F U2 F' R2
R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 F'
F U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2
R U' R' U' R2 F U' F' R F' R'
U R F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F
U' R2 U' R U' F U' R2 U2 R' U2
U' R U' R' U2 F R U' R' U2 R
U' F' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R
R' U' R' U' F U2 R' U R' U2 R
F U' F R U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
R' F U R U R' U' F U2 F' U'
R' U' R U' R' F' U2 R F' U' F





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U R U' R' U' F U2 F U2 F' R2
02. R2 U2 F U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 F'
03. F U' F U2 F U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2
04. R U' R' U' R2 F U' F' R F' R'
05. U R F' R2 U' F U2 R2 U' R2 F
06. U' R2 U' R U' F U' R2 U2 R' U2
07. U' R U' R' U2 F R U' R' U2 R
08. U' F' R' F R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R
09. R' U' R' U' F U2 R' U R' U2 R
10. F U' F R U' R U2 R U2 R' U'
11. R' F U R U R' U' F U2 F' U'
12. R' U' R U' R' F' U2 R F' U' F


----------



## TP (May 19, 2013)

*Round 127
Set 1:*
00:12.47, 00:12.10, 00:14.16, 00:11.93, 00:13.18, 00:09.68, 00:16.07, (00:16.53,) 00:10.52, 00:10.00, 00:13.13, (00:09.27) = *12.32*

*Set 2:*
9.78, 7.49, 8.55, 9.00, 12.04, 9.64, 7.17, 9.51, 11.74, (1.99,) 10.06, (12.88) = *9.50*

*Mean of averages: 10.91*


----------



## FaLoL (May 19, 2013)

Round 127

Average 1: 6.84, 8.12, (5.16), 6.24, 11.15, 6.23, 6.90, 6.28, 7.40, 6.14, 6.48, (15.65) = *7.18*
Average 2: 5.80, 7.35, 4.11, (3.80), 5.17, (8.31), 4.76, 5.47, 6.79, 7.43, 7.02, 6.06 = *6.00*

Mean of 2: *6.59*


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 20, 2013)

*Round: 127*
*Mean of both Sets: 6.82*
Average of both Sets: 6.77
Event: 2x2x2 Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 07.91
#2 ----------- 08.32
#3 ----------- 06.46
#4 ----------- 05.70
#5 ----------- 07.50
#6 ----------- 07.15
#7 ----------- 07.35
#8 ----------- 06.50
#9 ----------- 06.38
#10 ---------- 10.58
#11 ---------- 05.79
#12 ---------- 06.35
*Average* ------ *06.97*
Mean --------- 07.16
Ao12 --------- 06.97
Ao5 ---------- 06.41 #8 - #12
Best --------- 05.70 #4
Worst -------- 10.58 #10
_Comments: Almost all times under 10 seconds._
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 09.18
#2 ----------- 06.27
#3 ----------- 04.02
#4 ----------- 04.47
#5 ----------- 06.68
#6 ----------- 06.22
#7 ----------- 05.17
#8 ----------- 05.66
#9 ----------- 07.06
#10 ---------- 07.45
#11 ---------- 08.29
#12 ---------- 07.26
*Average* ------ *06.45*
Mean --------- 06.48
Ao12 --------- 06.45
Ao5 ---------- 05.29 #3 - #7
Best --------- 04.02 #3
Worst -------- 09.18 #1
_Comments: Sub 7 Ao24! Hooray!!!_
====================


----------



## Gordon (May 21, 2013)

*Round 127*

*Set 1: 9.59*
(12.67), 7.52, 11.39, (7.33), 7.57, 11.95, 10.78, 8.94, 9.66, 9.26, 9.70, 9.14

*Set 2: 7.85* new Avg of 12 PB!
8.27, 7.75, (6.60), 7.92, 7.28, 7.81, 7.28, (9.34), 9.20, 7.08, 6.97, 8.89

*Mean of both sets: 8.72*


Maybe I should warm up before doing the counting solves...


----------



## cc9tough (May 26, 2013)

Average 1: 6.13, 5.39, (5.05), 6.26, 6.68, 6.64, 6.07, 6.71, 6.58, 6.95, 6.60, (8.65) = 6.31
Average 2: 4.79, (3.89), 5.57, 4.37, 5.63, 4.85, (7.47), 4.34, 5.15, 6.30, 5.80, 6.14 = 5.29 (Almost PB)
Set Mean: 5.80


----------



## dbuck84 (May 27, 2013)

oh, i almost forgot this one!!

gotta work on my times, will post'em later today

*EDIT*

*R127*

Set1: 11.49
13.45 11.23 10.76 12.77 14.16 9.89 (15.66) 8.46 14.67 9.57 (7.76) 9.97

Set2: 10.79
12.04 10.45 10.60 9.26 (8.19) 11.00 9.57 (13.18) 8.81 10.96 13.17 12.06

Both sets: 11.14

ALMOST!! Gotta be 1.15s faster! heheheh


----------



## TDM (May 27, 2013)

*Round:* 127


Spoiler



12:	00:08.42
11:	00:08.81
10:	00:08.77
9:	00:07.90
8:	00:07.11
7:	00:07.93
6:	00:07.88
5:	00:07.93
4:	00:05.61
3:	00:07.21
2:	00:06.81
1:	00:08.76


*10 of 12:* 00:07.87


Spoiler



12:	00:08.79
11:	00:04.70
10:	00:07.03
9:	00:07.40
8:	00:07.71
7:	00:07.14
6:	00:08.86
5:	00:06.61
4:	00:07.45
3:	00:06.07
2:	00:09.29
1:	00:07.90


*10 of 12:* 00:07.50
*Mean of both:* 7.69


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 28, 2013)

*Results:* Round 127
_Comment: _


*1. cc9tough - 5.80*
2. FaLoL - 6.59
3. JF1zl3 - 6.82
4. TDM - 7.69
5. Gordon - 8.72
6. TP - 10.91
7. dbuck84 - 11.14


==========


*Round: 128*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 28 May 2013
End: *~3 June 2013*
_Comment: _


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U' R' F2 U2 F U' R U' R' F U'
U2 R' U R U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F'
R' U2 F' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 F
U2 R' F U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2
U2 R F' U2 R U' F' R2 F U' R2
R' F R U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U' R
R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2
U2 R F' R2 F R' U' F R U R'
R' F U2 F U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F'
U' R' F U' F2 U F R2 U2 R2 U
R U2 R' F U' R' F R' U' F R
F U2 F R U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U' R' F2 U2 F U' R U' R' F U'
02. U2 R' U R U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 F'
03. R' U2 F' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 F
04. U2 R' F U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2
05. U2 R F' U2 R U' F' R2 F U' R2
06. R' F R U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U' R
07. R' F U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R F' U2 R2
08. U2 R F' R2 F R' U' F R U R'
09. R' F U2 F U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 F'
10. U' R' F U' F2 U F R2 U2 R2 U
11. R U2 R' F U' R' F R' U' F R
12. F U2 F R U' R' U2 R2 F' R' U2




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R U' R' U2 R' U' F' U' F2 R2 U2
U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R U' R'
R' F R F U2 F R2 F' U2 R U'
R U' R' U' R U' F' R U' R2 U'
U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R' U' R U' R
U R U2 R' U' R' F U R U R
R U' R' U' R U' R2 F' U2 F' U2
R2 F R2 U' R' U' R' F R2 F R
R' U' F U2 R' U R U' R U2 R'
R' U R2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' R2 U'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F' U' F
U2 R2 F' R U R' F' U' F R U'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R U' R' U2 R' U' F' U' F2 R2 U2
02. U' F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R U' R'
03. R' F R F U2 F R2 F' U2 R U'
04. R U' R' U' R U' F' R U' R2 U'
05. U2 R' U2 R' F U2 R' U' R U' R
06. U R U2 R' U' R' F U R U R
07. R U' R' U' R U' R2 F' U2 F' U2
08. R2 F R2 U' R' U' R' F R2 F R
09. R' U' F U2 R' U R U' R U2 R'
10. R' U R2 U2 R2 F U2 F U' R2 U'
11. U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F' U' F
12. U2 R2 F' R U R' F' U' F R U'


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2013)

*Round:* 128
*Times:* 6.36, 6.48, 7.78, 6.29, 8.61, 7.62, 6.99, 8.00, 8.03, 7.77, 10.93, 10.24
*Average of 12:* 7.79
*Times:* 7.36, 5.39, 9.26, 7.33, 7.37, 4.84, 10.63, 8.28, 9.20, 8.75, 7.83, 9.93
*Average of 12:* 8.07
*Mean:* 7.93

I think I need a cube that can actually cut corners. Mine can't turn if I'm more than 5mm out. Sometimes even less than that.


----------



## cc9tough (May 28, 2013)

Average 1: 5.92, 5.71, 5.59, 4.69, 6.77, (4.55), (8.11), 6.77, 4.80, 5.93, 6.95, 5.47 = 5.86
Average 2: 6.11, 5.12, 6.65, (8.74), 6.18, 5.02, 4.69, 6.08, 6.62, 7.92, (4.04), 6.22 = 6.06
Set Mean: 5.96


----------



## dbuck84 (May 29, 2013)

R128

Set1: 10.01
(6.73) 9.78 9.70 12.25 7.90 12.21 9.26 9.59 8.75 11.09 (12.95) 9.57

Set2: 10.20
9.98 11.64 8.96 11.20 9.95 (14.09) 13.26 8.59 10.51 (7.51) 7.64 10.28

Both Sets: 10.10

Goal: Sub10

Comments: oh so nice Set1 for me. I really want my DaYan 2x2 to arrive, this WitTwo is locking up a lot, I feel I can improve a lot more and be much faster than that...


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

*Round: 128*
*Mean of both Sets: 07.29*
Average of both Sets: 07.19
Event: 2x2x2 Speed (Ortega Method)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 06.11
#2 ----------- 06.92
#3 ----------- 06.45
#4 ----------- 05.22
#5 ----------- 10.02
#6 ----------- 05.63
#7 ----------- 07.01
#8 ----------- 06.67
#9 ----------- 06.49
#10 ---------- 06.31
#11 ---------- 08.29
#12 ---------- 05.73
*Average* ------ *06.56*
Mean --------- 06.74
Ao12 --------- 06.56
Ao5 ---------- 06.33 #2 - #6
Best --------- 05.22 #4
Worst -------- 10.02 #5
_Comments: Ahhhhh almost no sup-10s! :/_
====================


====Solves Set 2====
#1 ----------- 07.33
#2 ----------- 09.10
#3 ----------- 07.52
#4 ----------- 08.22
#5 ----------- 06.91
#6 ----------- 10.34
#7 ----------- 06.22
#8 ----------- 08.66
#9 ----------- 06.51
#10 ---------- 07.04
#11 ---------- 07.73
#12 ---------- 08.67
*Average* ------ *07.77*
Mean --------- 07.85
Ao12 --------- 07.77
Ao5 ---------- 07.09 #7 - #11
Best --------- 06.22 #7
Worst -------- 10.34 #6
_Comments: Still got a sup-10! D:_
====================


----------



## FaLoL (May 31, 2013)

Round 128

Average 1: 4.93, 7.12, 5.01, 4.98, 7.65, 6.74, 5.53, 4.87, 6.69, 4.95, (4.76), (7.70) = *5.85*
Average 2: 6.31, 5.06, (7.87), 5.24, 4.56, (4.13), 7.64, 7.08, 6.74, 7.28, 6.16, 6.32 = *6.24*

Mean of 2: *6.05*


----------



## TP (Jun 2, 2013)

*Set 1*
9.89, 11.04, 10.41, 8.66, 10.44, 7.46, 9.08, 10.19, 10.28, 9.06, 9.51, 6.97 = *9.50

Set 2*
7.83, 14.85, 9.23, 9.99, 7.98, 3.94, 20.52, 7.08, 9.96, 14.66, 8.87, 9.14 = *9.96

Mean of averages: 9.73*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Results:* Round 128
_Comment: _


*1. cc9tough - 5.96*
2. FaLoL - 6.05
3. JF1zl3 - 7.29
4. TDM - 7.93
5. TP - 9.73
6. dbuck84 - 10.10


==========


*Round: 129*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 4 June 2013
End: *~18 June 2013*
_Comment: *Hello! First off, this is the 10th competition I have run consecutively for this race, hooray lol. But second, I have a special circumstance for this competition.
You may have noticed below that there is 4 sets of scrambles instead of 2. This is because I am going to be away for a week and I will be unable to post the results and new scrambles for next week, so this week will be 2 weeks combined into one.*
I understand that 48 solves is quite a few, so if you feel overwhelmed, you do not need to complete all 48, just post your results for however many sets you complete. However the results will be weighed according to the amount of sets you complete. (i.e someone with a 10 minute average for all 4 sets places higher than someone with a 10 second average for 3 sets.)_


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U R U' R2 U' R U' R U R' F
U' R' U2 F U2 F2 U' R U2 R U
U F R2 F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R2
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 F' U2 R F
R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2
R2 U' F U F U' R2 U' R' F U'
R F R U' R U' R' F' R U' R
U R' U2 R U F U2 R U R U'
R U' R2 U F U' R U2 R F' U'
U2 R' U F R' U2 F R U R U'
U R' U' F U' F R' F U2 R2 U'
U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R' F R U2





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U R U' R2 U' R U' R U R' F
02. U' R' U2 F U2 F2 U' R U2 R U
03. U F R2 F' U R' F U2 R2 U' R2
04. U' R' U' R U' R' U2 F' U2 R F
05. R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 F2
06. R2 U' F U F U' R2 U' R' F U'
07. R F R U' R U' R' F' R U' R
08. U R' U2 R U F U2 R U R U'
09. R U' R2 U F U' R U2 R F' U'
10. U2 R' U F R' U2 F R U R U'
11. U R' U' F U' F R' F U2 R2 U'
12. U' R U2 R2 U R U2 R' F R U2




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U' R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' F U' R'
R' U2 F U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U'
U R U2 R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R
U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' F U' F R
U F R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
U R U2 R2 F U' R F' U F R
R' U2 R U' R U' R2 F' R U' R'
R U2 R2 U R U' R' F U2 F R
U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F U'
F' U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U R U'
R' U R' F R U' R2 U2 R U' R
U' R' U F U R' F R2 U' R' U2





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U' R' F U2 R2 F' R2 U' F U' R'
02. R' U2 F U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' U'
03. U R U2 R' U2 F R U2 R2 U' R
04. U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' F U' F R
05. U F R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
06. U R U2 R2 F U' R F' U F R
07. R' U2 R U' R U' R2 F' R U' R'
08. R U2 R2 U R U' R' F U2 F R
09. U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' F U'
10. F' U' R2 U' F U2 F' R U R U'
11. R' U R' F R U' R2 U2 R U' R
12. U' R' U F U R' F R2 U' R' U2




*Set 3:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F U' R2 U2
U2 R F' R' U' F2 R U R' U' F
U2 R' U2 F U' F' U R U R U2
R2 F' R U R U' R' U R U2 R'
R' F' U R U' R U' F' R' F R2
R' U' R U2 R' F2 U2 F R' U2 R
U' R' F U' F' U' F' R2 U R U'
U R U' R' U R U' F U' R' F
U R F U' R U R' U2 F R' F
R' U' R2 F' R' U2 R F U' R2 U'
U R2 U R' F U2 R U2 R U' R2
R' U2 F R U' R U R U2 R' U





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R2 U' R2 U' R2 F' U' F U' R2 U2
02. U2 R F' R' U' F2 R U R' U' F
03. U2 R' U2 F U' F' U R U R U2
04. R2 F' R U R U' R' U R U2 R'
05. R' F' U R U' R U' F' R' F R2
06. R' U' R U2 R' F2 U2 F R' U2 R
07. U' R' F U' F' U' F' R2 U R U'
08. U R U' R' U R U' F U' R' F
09. U R F U' R U R' U2 F R' F
10. R' U' R2 F' R' U2 R F U' R2 U'
11. U R2 U R' F U2 R U2 R U' R2
12. R' U2 F R U' R U R U2 R' U




*Set 4:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U2 R' U' R U R' F2 U2 R F' U'
R2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U R' U' R
U2 R F' U2 R2 F U2 F R U F'
R' U R2 F' R' U R F' U' F' R'
R' U' F U F U' R U R' U R'
U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' F R2 U'
R F' U' R2 F' U2 F2 R U R' U2
U R' U2 F U2 F R' U' F U' R'
R U' F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F R
U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F R2 U' R'
R U R U2 R' U R U' F' R' U2
R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 R





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U2 R' U' R U R' F2 U2 R F' U'
02. R2 F U' R2 U' F' R' U R' U' R
03. U2 R F' U2 R2 F U2 F R U F'
04. R' U R2 F' R' U R F' U' F' R'
05. R' U' F U F U' R U R' U R'
06. U2 R' F R2 U2 R2 U' R' F R2 U'
07. R F' U' R2 F' U2 F2 R U R' U2
08. U R' U2 F U2 F R' U' F U' R'
09. R U' F' U2 R U2 R U' R2 F R
10. U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F R2 U' R'
11. R U R U2 R' U R U' F' R' U2
12. R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R U2 R


----------



## TDM (Jun 6, 2013)

*Round:* 129
*Times:* 9.10, 10.13, 5.97+, 5.60, 7.48, 7.00, 6.05, 8.42, 7.47, 6.42, 8.98, 5.19
*Average of 12:* 7.25
*Times:* 6.43, 10.34, 9.86, 7.28, 7.67, 8.49, 7.19, 8.00, 6.35, 8.10, 12.21, 6.69
*Average of 12:* 8.01
*Times:* 9.82, 9.18, 7.26, 9.25, 7.15, 9.78, 7.79, 7.66, 5.32, 8.95, 7.17, 5.51
*Average of 12:* 7.97
*Times:* 6.16, 7.39, 7.23, 11.22, 10.47, 7.51, 6.29, 7.13, 7.72, 6.47, 7.61, 8.01
*Average of 12:* 7.58
*Mean:* 7.7025

On my third time of the second group it took me more than 2 seconds to do the last turn...


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 17, 2013)

Average 1: 6.05, (8.16), (3.83), 4.84, 6.73, 4.18, 4.25, 4.87, 5.41, 4.61, 6.14, 4.24 = 5.13
Average 2: 5.68, 5.17, 5.54, (7.16), 5.11, 6.11, 5.66, 5.86, 6.28, (4.34), 6.46, 5.90 = 5.78
Average 3: (4.55), 4.66, 6.43, 5.78, 5.30, (6.74), 6.64, 5.39, 5.03, 5.63, 5.45, 6.30 = 5.49
Average 4: 4.58, 2.67, 3.14, 5.83, 5.42, 5.89, 5.97, 6.76, 4.88, 6.84, 5.48, 3.65 = 5.71
Set Mean: 5.53


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Results:* Round 129
_Comment: Not the best turnout, but I admire the effort put in by those who did compete _


*1. cc9tough - 5.53*
2. TDM - 7.70


==========


*Round: 130*
Ranked On: Mean of 2 Sets
Start: 26 June 2013
End: *~3 July 2013*
_Comment: Sorry for the late competition._


*Set 1:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



R F' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F U2 R'
R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 F' U' F' R'
U2 R U2 R2 F R U2 R' F2 U' R2
U R' U' R U2 F U' R U R' F'
U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' F' U' R2 U'
R' U R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R
U' R' U' R' F R U' R U' R' F
R U' R' U' R2 U2 F R U' R' F'
R F' R' U' R' U F R U2 R2 U'
U R F' R' U' R' F' R2 U2 F' R'
R' U2 F R U' F' R2 F U2 R U2
U' R U' F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. R F' R2 U' F U2 F U2 F U2 R'
02. R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 F' U' F' R'
03. U2 R U2 R2 F R U2 R' F2 U' R2
04. U R' U' R U2 F U' R U R' F'
05. U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' F' U' R2 U'
06. R' U R U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' R
07. U' R' U' R' F R U' R U' R' F
08. R U' R' U' R2 U2 F R U' R' F'
09. R F' R' U' R' U F R U2 R2 U'
10. U R F' R' U' R' F' R2 U2 F' R'
11. R' U2 F R U' F' R2 F U2 R U2
12. U' R U' F U2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' U'




*Set 2:*


Spoiler: NOT NUMBERED



U2 R U2 F' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' F U' F2
R' U' R U R' F U' R2 F R U
R' U' F2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F R
U' R U' R' U' R U' F' R' F R2
R U' R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R U
F' U' R' U2 R' F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' R U2
U' R U2 R' F' U' R U R' U2 R'
R' U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R' U2 R
U2 R' F2 U' R F U R2 U' R2 U'
U' R' U2 R' U' F U2 R' F U' R2





Spoiler: NUMBERED



01. U2 R U2 F' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
02. U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' F U' F2
03. R' U' R U R' F U' R2 F R U
04. R' U' F2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F R
05. U' R U' R' U' R U' F' R' F R2
06. R U' R2 U' F U' F U2 F' R U
07. F' U' R' U2 R' F U' R2 U2 R2 U'
08. U2 R2 U' F R2 U2 F' R' U' R U2
09. U' R U2 R' F' U' R U R' U2 R'
10. R' U2 R U2 R' F U' F' R' U2 R
11. U2 R' F2 U' R F U R2 U' R2 U'
12. U' R' U2 R' U' F U2 R' F U' R2


----------



## TDM (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll be doing this on my 3x3 because my 2x2 got destroyed 

*Round:* 129
*Times:* 10.22, 9.54, 5.18, 7.38, 12.78+, 9.10, 8.49, 9.91, 7.74, 6.99, 9.76, 9.07
*Average of 12:* 8.82
*Times:* 8.17, 5.96, 9.23, 9.53, 13.03, 9.16, 10.95, 9.33, 9.38, 8.90, DNF(7.24), 11.10
*Average of 12:* 9.88
*Mean:* 9.35


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 5, 2013)

Round: 129
Times:
AO12 (1): 8.33
1-12 - 6.71 7.09 7.25 9.67 8.53 (11.43) 10.18 10.46 7.31 7.26 8.79 (5.48)
AO12 (2): 8.64
1-12 - 9.00 6.43 9.43 8.43 (12.06) 11.00 8.67 9.32 6.98 (5.42) 6.61 10.54
Mean of 2 sets: 8.48
Goal: SUB10

YEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!! \o/


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 29, 2013)

No more 2x2 race?


----------

